# REVIEW: *allinonewinepump*



## dangerdave

I ordered and received my allinonewinepump just last week. It is, by far, the best peice of equipment in my Lab. Light and quiet. Easy to set up and use. All connectors and instructions included. For less than $200, this was a perfect labor saving device for a one-man operation like mine.

I have used the pump to both rack and bottle. Racking while degassing was the bomb. The first wine I racked with it was my Strawberry Skeeter Pee. Look at all the gas pulled out by racking under vacuum. No more stirring or hand pumping for me...






Bottling was a breeze! I sat on a stool and filled bottles at my leisure. It took alittle practice to get the level right, but once I got the hang of it, the bottling was over in a few minutes. And because it is a vacuum pump, I only had to clean a few pieces of tubing when I was done. Awesome!





I didn't take a picture of this, but last night I racked a 6 gallon carboy of Gwuerztraminer. I degassed using the pump only. I racked it under vacuum back and forth between two carboys, four times. After fining, it was clearer this morning than anything else I have on hand. Astounding! I think some of my cloudy wine issues have come from ineffectual degassing. 

If the maintenance free oiless pump continues to work smoothly, I'll give this two thumbs up, and recommend it to anyone who runs a small single family wine making operation.

Thanks very much to our own vacuumpumpman!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave thanks for the unbiased review. That is great news and a darn bit cheaper the my Enolmatic.


----------



## VWyatt

*all in one wine pump*

I ordered my allinonewinepump and so far i think it is the best piece of equipment in mywine room. Light and quiet. Easy to set up and use. All connectors and instructions included. It is definately the perfect labor saving device for my operation.

I have only used the pump to rack and degass so far but wow!!. Racking while degassing !! No more stirring or hand pumping for me thats for sure!!

Clean up is also a snap !! One big thumbs up from me


----------



## robie

When using it for bottling, how do you stop the flow of wine when the bottle is full - do you lift the bung from the filled bottle and break the vacuum?


----------



## dangerdave

That's how I do it, Robie. The tube that applies vacuum to the bung has a small whole in it (great idea Steve!). Leave the hole open and you fill slowly. Cover the hole and fill quickly. Once you get the hang of feathering the bung in the mouth (did I just say that?) of the bottle, you can further control the flow of wine, filling the bottle up to the perfect level.

Funny Wyatt! The one-armer man from Manitoba!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

robie said:


> When using it for bottling, how do you stop the flow of wine when the bottle is full - do you lift the bung from the filled bottle and break the vacuum?



There is a manual vacuum release valve - this valve is used to stop the transfer and bottling as well
check the video on the website- it may help

thanks for all the reviews
Steve

http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## dangerdave

Here's the Gwuerztraminer I was talking about. Now this is just my nineth batch of wine, but I have never seen the like. After fining and degassing with the new pump, this was just _two days later_. I couldn't believe it! I'm sure the good degassing helped, but there may have been perfect conditions otherwise as well. I hope all of my future batches clear this quickly.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, after a phone conversation with Steve (vacuumpumpman), my bottling is twice as easy. I was doing it the hard way, because I know everything (not!) and don't need to read instructions (not!---that's a double negative). As it turns out, the vacuum release valve comes in real handly when bottling. When the carboy is placed below the level of the bottle being filled, and the vacuum release is depressed, gravity creates a syphon, pulling wine out of your (slightly) over filled bottle right down to the level of the adjustable fill tube. Perfect! This time, all of my bottles came out uniformly filled and my job was made even easier.

Here's the "Gee" (above) in it's bottles. Beautiful! We had a busy day in the Lab yesterday. I put up 75 bottles! Two kinds of Skeeter Pee included: Sweet Strawberry Tart and some _very_ potent Apple/Cherry Jet Fuel. lol


----------



## robie

dangerdave said:


> I hope all of my future batches clear this quickly.



Ha! You should hope! Nah, each batch is different, so you never know what will happen. Except if you do it correctly and thoroughly every time, you will be assured of good final result, even if it takes several weeks more.

That wine really looks very bright and clean! Keep up the good work.


----------



## dangerdave

Yea, I know, robie. Hope is a good thing. Maybe the best of things. Sitting next to the Gee is a carboy of Pinot Gris that has been clearing.....very....very....slowly over the past several months. I'm learning to be more patient. That's why I was so shocked about the Gee clearing like it did.


----------



## Giovannino

Thanks for the review and the accompanying images. It's also very impressive to see such organisation. Well done maestro.

I'm sorry I've left things so late in life and I don't have the space to do my own.


----------



## Wade E

Awesome review Dave! I would not be making wine anymore if it wasnt for a vacuum pump!!!! The set up I have works great and this is the exact reason I was selling these before but Steve (vacuumpumpman) here took it to the next level and reduced the size of of the stuff needed making it even more compact and easier to use. I implore anyone especially people with bad backs to get one as it will make your wine making much safer and much much more enjoyable. You can rack, degas and bottle with this set up and if you go out and get a whole house filter housing you can also filter with it and these filters are good for 1000's of gallons so just store it in sulfite solution and its ready to use next time!


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks Wade. I appreciate both you guys!

I have discovered, however, that I am not much for filtering. But that's a personal choice, and by no means necessary.

Cheers!


----------



## dangerdave

Giovannino said:


> Thanks for the review and the accompanying images. It's also very impressive to see such organisation. Well done maestro.
> 
> I'm sorry I've left things so late in life and I don't have the space to do my own.



Well, Gio, I'm 48 years old, and my wish is that I had started making wine a decade ago. I'm trying to get my adult children interested and involved so I can pass my knowledge on to the next gen.


----------



## Wade E

Dave, how old is your oldest batch in bottles? I have some that are 5 years old and maybe filtering wouldnt have solved this problem but maybe it would have but now everyone of those bottles that bulk aged a year or more have sediment in them now.


----------



## dangerdave

I just started making wine this past summer. My oldest bottle dates from late August. I noticed that one of the bottles has some sediment. It's hard to believe that you bulk aging yours for a year wouldn't be enough time for the sediment to fall out. Hmmm.


----------



## Wade E

This is why we bulk age and why lots of us also filter now. This is so on a few batches, mainly reds. There are two batches in there that were fermented side by side and one was filtered while the other not. The reason was as I was about to bottle for the Christmas season to give out I accidentally knocked the carboy pretty good trying to tip it for better transfer off the lees. In doing so I disturbed the lees on the bottom and didnt want to rack and leave for more time as I also needed the carboy. That batch didnt drop any sediment in the bottles.


----------



## filerunner

I just received my allinonewinepump last week and used it yesterday to rack and bottle two carboys of wine. It worked great. No more lifting full carboys makes it worth the money. Dave


----------



## greyday

Can someone suggest a filtration system to use with the all-in-one? The FAQ suggests the "whole house" filter, but I can't seem to find a decent system, only filters. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wade E

This is the filter housing I am using and was selling with my vacuum pumps.http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
Here are the filters I was selling and the ones I recommend to go with them. % micron for reds and 1 micron for whites.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp
Here is the link for the wrench for this unit.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
And here is the link for the mounting hardware so you can mount the hosing on a wall or under a cabinet like mine is.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
If you buy this unit they dont sell the 3/8" hose barb for them but if you need 2 let me know as I still have a bunch and will sell them to you very cheap. Just pm me. I highly recommend using the nylon barbs as brass could have reaction and leach when in touch with acid liquids like wine. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*filters*

Wade, quick question - are these filters wound or pleated and what is the efficienty rating on them ? ( I looked on the website and I could not find that info) If I recall I believe that I use 98% effiecienty rating and pleated filters, but I pay approx 10 dollars a filter

thanks for the links 
steve


----------



## Wade E

They are neither wound or pleated. They are thermally bonded Poly and are pretty efficient compared to most but dont know the actual #. I spoke to the rep there and he said these would be best s they can handle chemicals like sulfite and higher acidic liquids like our wines compared to other paper or string types and have much much less fiber release then just about any other filter material.


----------



## FTC Wines

I have a vacuum pump & a "whole house filter", Now I want to bottle with it, but can't find a source for a vacuum bottle filler, not even sure what it looks like. Watched All in One Video a few times, but don't see where they sell individual items. Can anyone direct me where to buy one, Thanks Roy


----------



## Runningwolf

FTC Wines said:


> I have a vacuum pump & a "whole house filter", Now I want to bottle with it, but can't find a source for a vacuum bottle filler, not even sure what it looks like. Watched All in One Video a few times, but don't see where they sell individual items. Can anyone direct me where to buy one, Thanks Roy



You can look at the set up Wade has that a few others made or the buon vino gravity bottle filler will work also. Again Wade was the first to use that also.


----------



## Brian

Looks great Dave! Keep up the good work and having fun..


----------



## Wade E

Actually Rich (AKA Grapeman) on here is the one who really started this with both the Boun Vino gravity filler and then the Valley Vintner vacuum filler which is way more money. Here is the link to the Boun Vino unit which works just fine but if you have a bad back its still a little uncomfortable to use but still way easier then nit having one!
http://finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4887
Here is the link to the unit I use now and man is it way easier and very nice for people like me so you dont have to bend over our hover over the unit so it dosnt fall over. 
http://valleyvintner.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=VB-10-1005&Category_Code=


----------



## FTC Wines

Thanks for the replies. I'll have to do some $$$ searching, then make a decision. Roy


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*botle filler*

I am selling the bottling filler separate( only with the vacuum release attached to it ) - you just have to email me as I do not have paypal setup to sell individually yet

thanks steve



FTC Wines said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll have to do some $$$ searching, then make a decision. Roy


----------



## michaelesler

does anybody know of such a thing in the uk? or is it possible to get it sent from the states?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Are those whole house filters reusable? If they are do you have to clean them?


----------



## Wade E

Yes, they are good for 1000's of gallons! You can store them in a PVC sleeve full of sulfite solution or freeze them and thaw them before use.


----------



## greyday

Wade E said:


> Yes, they are good for 1000's of gallons! You can store them in a PVC sleeve full of sulfite solution or freeze them and thaw them before use.



If you're not using the main body of the filter in between uses, can you just fill that with, say, star san solution, leaving the filter in, and store it until it's needed again?


----------



## Flem

You probably could, however, there is a small screw in the underside of the cap that may become corroded over time,


----------



## winemaker_3352

You don't have to rinse them out after use? If not - I am assuming that you reuse these filters with like wines - meaning don't mix red and white when reusing them.


----------



## Flem

I use separate filters for each color (i.e white and red). I tried to just rinse out the filter under the tap and lay it in a shallow bath of K-Meta and it started developing a mold. I now clean them by pumping through the filter housing and then keep them submerged in K-meta.


----------



## shoebiedoo

I can Ditto the review on the All in One Wine Vacuum Pump. I wish I could use it with my "Better Bottle" carboys but. I tried finessing the vacuum release button but I could never get enough vacuum, oh well :-(. I haven't tried Bottling with it yet as I'm a couple months away from anything being ready. but i DO love it. 

Steve


----------



## Wade E

Yep, I keep 2 filters. One for reds and 1 for whites. I prefer 5 micron for reds and 1 micron for whites and like Flem said if you have a pressure release button on your filter housing there is a screw in there that will corrode. I also dont advise leaving a sanitizer in that housing.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> I use separate filters for each color (i.e white and red). I tried to just rinse out the filter under the tap and lay it in a shallow bath of K-Meta and it started developing a mold. I now clean them by pumping through the filter housing and then keep them submerged in K-meta.



Mike I'm not sure if you remember but I had a $45.00 filter cartidge also mold on me. What a costly mistake. I use the same filters for red and whites. If I'm bottling both, I just do the whites first then go right into the reds. When I am finished I first flush the filters with fresh clean water to get all the wine out. Next I run either PBW or Oxy-clean through them. Then I let them soak for 20-30 minutes in the solution. Then I flush them out again with fresh cold water then store them in a meta/citric solution. My filters are over a year old and still look new. I use 1 and .45 micron filters.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I tapped the inside of the filter housing to thread in a 1/2" plastic pipe so it will suck all the way to the bottom without having to tip the housing when done.

I also have purshased filters from McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr


I typically use 1or a 5 micron for reds and .35 for whites and I will usually use the same filter several times throught the same day and pitch it out after that. I personally think it is worth starting fresh unless you bought an absolute filter.

steve


----------



## FTC Wines

My 1st vacuum bottling experience. OMG!! How easy is this. Had a pump & whole house filter, asked Steve ie "Vacuumpumpman" to sell me the bottle adapter/hoses/vacuum release separately so I could vac-bottle. Smartest thing I ever did, except marry my wife, who supports my wine making to the MAX. Steve was VERY helpful, with order, shipping etc. & he wasn't even set up to do small orders, just sell the "all in one pumps" Thanks again Steve, ROY FTC WINES


----------



## Eyeguy

*allinone or Buon Vino Mini Jet?*

I am happy to read the reviews of the all-in-one pump and was very interested in it as well. I was also looking at the Buon Vino MINI Jet Wine Filter. I am not sure which would work best for me and I can get both for about the same price (the Buon Vino is about $20 cheaper).
Background:
1) I will only be making 10-12 gallons of wine a year for the next 5-8 years AT LEAST.
2) I would like to use it to rack but I would really really like to use something to filter and bottle
3) I would like to "sanitize" filter with a very small micron clearance to remove most yeast and most bacteria 
4) I would like to start using this product to filter in the next 2 weeks
I am leaning towards the Buon Vino MINI just b/c I am concerned about getting the level of filtration I am hoping for with ease if I were to get the all in one.


----------



## Wade E

If your looking for ultra filtration then the Enolmatic or vacuum pump is the way to go as you can buy *Absolute* .35 micron filters for these and that is how you sterile filter wine. I dont think the boun Vino units can do this.


----------



## Eyeguy

*$$$$hhhhmmm?*

The enolmatic is a bit pricey for me. Thanks for pointing that out about the buon vino mini. I was under the wrong impression that it ran as a vacuum pump b/c I found it while searching for vacuum pumps...I know then only make pads down to 50 microns not the 35 needed to be fully bacterial free but since they called the 50 a "sterilizing" pad I thought that may clear most yeast and bacteria. Again I looked harder in some books and that appears to be wrong....would the all-in-one be capable of pulling through a 35micron filter in those "house filters". How do you retrofit those on the all-in-one units anyway? Is the 35micron capability really warranted or am I being silly,


----------



## Wade E

It has to be an *Absolute* Micron filter to sterile filter. Im not sure about the All In One as I dont know any specifics on that motor at all. There is a reason why the .35 micron filters are about $16 and the Absolute are $150!!!!!! Dont forget these Absolute filters are designed to be cleaned and reused. Why are you so strong on making sure you remove the yeast, do you not want to use sorbate?


----------



## Runningwolf

I own the Mini Jet Filter and the complete Enolmatic filler and filter. With the Enolmatic the filters range from .20 micron up to 5 micron (note the decimal places). I use the .45 and 1 micron filters. 

With that being said with the very small amount of wine you plan on making I would go with the Mini Jet over the Enolmatic due to the huge difference in cost. Now throw the All In One into the mix, and bingo thats the one I would buy without question.


----------



## Eyeguy

I would like not to use sorbate but I am willing in fact all my current wines have that in them already...I am very paranoid about re-ferments and spoilled bottles (with prolonged storage). I would be content with a 35micron filtration and not a pure "absolute" filtration. If we remove my desire to filter at 35microns (instead of 50 ect) I assume both the buon vino mini and all-in-one would work well. I am concerned about "retro fitting" the house filter to the all-in-one.
All that said as an overall unit do you prefer the all-in-one with a house filter over the buon vino mini? If so where do I buy a "house filter" and what is the best way to attach it...also how small micron wise do these "house filters" go; I am not familar with them.


----------



## Runningwolf

I believe you can get the whole house filters at Home Depot. It is important though that you get what you really want. Are you looking for 35 micron or .35 micron? This is a huge difference.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

It looks like we should start a filter topic ?

the allinonewinepump can do alot more than just filter, bottle, transfer and removal of co2

I also have purshased filters from McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr
which also carries .35 micron filter for around 12 dollars

Like any vacuum type systems the filter goes inline between the carboys during normal vacuum transfer.

Yes the allinonewinepump has no issues with a filter added to it, as it will pull between 20-23 inches of vacuum
thanks steve


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy Crap $12.00! I pay about $45.00 each for mine. That is a great price and I only wish This would have been available several years ago. Great Job Steve!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dan these are not the absolute rated, but they are in the 98% bracket. For as cheap as they are, I will use them and toss them when finished as I do not freezing them,because they seem to breakdown the media- and I not too much luck soaking them in solution. I do own absolute filters ,which I flush and santize and put them in the microwave and heat up and they steam until done - works very well !!

thanks steve


----------



## Eyeguy

*thanks*

wow thanks for all the help. I have been reading online for about 2 hours now and I do think that all-in-one is the way to go. I will probably order it and try and get the house filter tomorrow . With the house filter and the all in one do I need to gradually decrease the micron size on a visually clear wine that has sat for 10 months (from cellar craft kit with grape pack) if so what sizes do you all step down through?


----------



## Wade E

Eyeguy, unless you go absolute you will need to use sorbate. I use 1 micron on whites and 5 micron for reds and that does a great job but I also have to use sorbate and so will you!


----------



## BigMac

*The All in One Wine Pump is FANTASTIC!!*

I have been using the pump for a few months now and it makes life so easy. 
It’s not a huge deal anymore. I can go down after dinner and rack 10 gallons of wine and clean up and be done in 30 minutes.


----------



## FTC Wines

And BOTTLING is the best! It also is very fast, uniform heights, & easy clean up. Roy


----------



## BigMac

Hello Wade;

The use of sorbate is really dependent upon the starting SG and the type of yeast used in the fermentation. If proper calculations were used to match the SG to the yeast and maximize the alcohol for the strain of yeast, the addition of more sugar will not cause re-fermentation.

I do agree that “best practice” is to use sorbate for chaptalization when exact calculation have not been done before the onset of fermentation.

Jim


----------



## Wade E

I agree with that but what theyy state for each strain is an approx at best as Icve seen EC1118 stop at both 16% and seen it make it all the way to just under 20%. Ive seen many others go way beyond what they were stated to.


----------



## Teamsterjohn

Yesterday I had a chance to use the Allinonewinepump for the first time. I racked my RJS Super Tuscan wine. It worked very nicely. If bottling goes as good as racking did, ill be very pleased. I plan on bottling that wine kit around the holidays. Ill post on how it went.


----------



## UBB

Reading the reviews and watching the video prompted me to just order one of these! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## FTC Wines

I just finished bottling 5 gal. of year old Elderberry Wine, with their rig. It is soooo simple & sooo easy to clean up you won't believe it until you have done it! You will really be glad you spent the money. Roy


----------



## saramc

I also own an All-in-One Wine Pump and LOVE IT! Steve is great to talk to and very thorough. I considered his product for quite a while before I bought it. He and I chatted off/on about recommendations I had--and he included many of them..especially concerning his website.
He was beneficial in making sure I had everything connected properly..being I am not the most mechanically inclined individual. I mean I can connect suction setup for a patient with chest tubes, but ask me to do it for my wines and I get all googly-eyed! 
I have racked, degassed and bottled. Now that I have my "household" filter system setup, I will be filtering with my next bottling run. SO very simple. And for a female who makes wine on her own, and has had neck and back surgery---the All In One makes my life so much easier.
I encourage you to take the plunge and purchase the product. Steve is just an email and/or phone call away. There is no gimmick. This is what he does.

Sara


----------



## Rocky

You guys and gals are forcing me to get one of these things!


----------



## BobF

saramc said:


> ... And for a female who makes wine on her own, and has had neck and back surgery---the All In One makes my life so much easier...
> Sara


 
Does it make things easier for males that have never had neck or back surgery? LOL - I crack me up sometimes ...

When my aspirator quits I'll be checking these out for sure. Hopefully that won't be very soon.


----------



## Wade E

Rocky, its basically what you have!!!


----------



## Teamsterjohn

I just bottled 5 gallons of wine with the All in one wine pump. It really was easy, and I had a great time bottling with no mess, Thats a first for me, lol. Im glad that I bought one. As I was filling one bottle, I was corking another. All 26 bottles where filled and corked in no time!!!


----------



## Wade E

Yep, I love being able to cork while Im filling. Nothing worse then wasted time watching a bottle fill. Between a set up like this, a encapsular, and a vinator wine maiking can really be quite less work and very enjoyable even with a bad back!


----------



## UBB

Mine came today, will post a review later tonight after I rack about 30 gallons.

Quick question regarding sanitizing the pump before using it. Whats the easiest way to go about it?


----------



## Teamsterjohn

Since its a vacuum pump, all I did was run some sulphite throw it alone with a racking cane in a gallon of sulphite that I have on hand .Very easy.


----------



## UBB

Ok. Racked 15 gallons last night and I must say I am very please with this pump! What a time and mess saver!


----------



## Eyeguy

*Used it!*

I used my all-in-one pump to filter and bottle for the first time this weekend. I first racked off three gallons to sweeten and/or bottle at a later date. I then filtered and bottle the last 3 gallons through a 0.35micron whole house filter. It was amazingly easy to rack the wine and very quite. The filter bottling went great as well took about 10 minutes to bottle about 18 bottles.
I do have a question for filtering people 
1) The first 4 bottles I tried to do had a LOT of foaming after that there was merely a few bubbles on the surface. The filter was new but was wet with my cleaning solution. I was wondering if this is from the filter being not saturated enough? It worked out after those first few bottles but I fear I basically ruined 4-5 bottles by "foaming" it. The wine was degassed and then bulk aged under air lock for 10 months. It was cold stabilized and was still very cold when I began filtering (I am not sure if the temp change could do it)...any thoughts on the foaming/bubbling?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would imagine that it was air trapped in the filter housing that caused your problems for the first several bottles. I would mark those 4 bottles and see if there is a difference in taste in time. I wouldnt think so - but keep us informed of the outcome.I threaded a piece of 1/2 plastic pipe to the inside of the filter housing, so it would pick up from the bottom of the housing - less co2 caused from pulling a vacuum thru the filter
I do have pics if intrested

thanks steve


----------



## Wade E

Would like to see these pics Steve. Eyeguy, Steve is right, it was a lot of air trapped in the filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*filter housing*

Here is a pic of my modified filter housing - I tapped a 1/2 npt and screwed in a plastic water pipe so it pulls off the bottom of the housing. Less co2 pulled thru and less wine left in the housing as well after using it.


----------



## Wade E

Thats a great idea Steve!


----------



## jeffsedlak

*First Time*

I used my new All In One today to rack five carboys of this seasons wine. Being able to do the job all at the same level was great. The degassing was a real added benefit! This well made devise is a great idea.
jeff


----------



## UBB

I'm a little late with the review but since I received the All In One I have racked 25 gallons of various wines. I am super impressed with the unit. It's so nice not to have to lift full carboys up and down if you don't want to and fool with trying to get a good siphon going. I can't wait to use it come bottling time!

Worth every penny IMO!


----------



## Teamsterjohn

*Painted my allinonepump*








Also made a bottle holder. One being filled, and one on standby.


----------



## robie

It does work great for bottling. It now takes me about a third the time to bottle. No more having to suck wine out of an over-filled bottle and shooting it into an under-filled bottle to balance everything out. Instead, each bottle has exactly the same level as the next.

Last batch I made I wasted less that a teaspoon of wine. I usually blow a bottle away.

I found that putting the vacuum breaker switch between the overflow bottle and the vacuum pump works well for me. I sort of hooked it up that way by accident and it worked well, so I have stuck with it.

As a side, I already had a vacuum pump, so I purchased only the bottling setup. I really appreciate getting to do that.

Now if Steve could just come up with a better way to get the labels off and to clean those used bottles... I know there are many ways, but all of them are a real chore!!!


----------



## BigMac

Hey John!

I like the way you "tricked Out" your wine pump! Nice!

Maybe we could get Steve to do custom paint jobs for good customers.

Maybe some metalflake and some airbrush designs, ya.

Jim


----------



## ffemt128

robie said:


> It does work great for bottling. It now takes me about a third the time to bottle. No more having to suck wine out of an over-filled bottle and shooting it into an under-filled bottle to balance everything out. Instead, each bottle has exactly the same level as the next.
> 
> Last batch I made I wasted less that a teaspoon of wine. I usually blow a bottle away.
> 
> I found that putting the vacuum breaker switch between the overflow bottle and the vacuum pump works well for me. I sort of hooked it up that way by accident and it worked well, so I have stuck with it.
> 
> As a side, *I already had a vacuum pump, so I purchased only the bottling setup. I really appreciate getting to do that.*
> 
> Now if Steve could just come up with a better way to get the labels off and to clean those used bottles... I know there are many ways, but all of them are a real chore!!!



Robie, 

what all came with the bottling set up? This may be something I'd be interested in.

Price for just this option?


----------



## Teamsterjohn

Hmm, custom colors cumming soon,lol


----------



## robie

ffemt128 said:


> Robie,
> 
> what all came with the bottling set up? This may be something I'd be interested in.
> 
> Price for just this option?



Everything but the vacuum pump, overflow container, and the hose coming from that. So, pretty much everything you need but the pump set.

As for price, I was sort of Steve's first experiment at selling the parts separately. Send him an email and I'm sure he will get back to you.

I can tell you one thing, it made such a difference that I would have paid more than he asked if I had it to do over again. I can promise you, you will be a happy camper with this setup. If I hadn't already had my pump setup, I would buy the whole setup from Steve.


----------



## Flem

I texted Doug a picture of the setup.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Mike and Robie - 
I also have emailed everyone who pm me on the price and exactly what you get as well. Typically it is *35 dollars *for the bottling set-up and an additional *7 dollars *for shipping (*total 42 dollars* ,within the US. I have had some inquiries. I started doing this to help out the people of this forum who already had vacuum pumps ,but still wanted the a reasonable bottling system. It is alot of work - so I am not sure how long I will still be offering this 

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Wade E

Do you hear that people??? If youir even thinking about it you better sh!t or get off the couch! Kind of like how so many people waited until I stopped selling my pumps to say "SAre you stil selling those pump set ups"! LOL


----------



## FTC Wines

Hey All, I bought one of Steve's bottling deals for $35 bucks & it was the BEST $35 bucks I ever spent! My wife 2nd's that 2X's. Hell we went to lunch on Mon. & spent $16 on TWO GLASSES of wine! & that was in the Ga. Mtn's! Soooo $35 bucks is a BARGAIN! Now we LOVE to bottle, Roy PS It was her 50th birthday!


----------



## dangerdave

I'm sorry if starting this thread gave you too much business, Steve! I'm glad everyone has had a chance to see/hear how well this system works. It is my best purchase so far as time saving goes. Can't beat it!

Thanks again, Steve!!!!

Danger, out!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dangerdave said:


> I'm sorry if starting this thread gave you too much business, Steve! I'm glad everyone has had a chance to see/hear how well this system works. It is my best purchase so far as time saving goes. Can't beat it!
> 
> Thanks again, Steve!!!!
> 
> Danger, out!




Thanks Dan
*I am not getting out of the* *allinonevacuumpump* just possibily the vacuum bottling system only (sold separetly ). I just wanted to make sure that was very clear. I had alot of people intrested in the bottling attachement for their own vacuum pump, so that is why I offered it on this site only. I have had alot of inquires but very little sales.

Thanks Steve


----------



## cobra99

I have a few quick questions.

Just received the allinonewinepump last night (worked great) and racked out my wine. When you mention degassing, is it done when the wine is being transferred from one carboy to another? The reason I ask is because I let the line run dry (Got busy doing something else) and it was pumping air into my now full carboy. Will this affect the wine? I would of stirred it before add the chemicals to clear it anyways (introducing air). 
Another question 
What is the value for on the vacuum line is it a pressure release?

Thanks for the help and this thing rocks. Took me little time and cleanup was a breeze

Lance


----------



## Wade E

I dont have 1 of these but I will take a stab at it as Im pretty familiar with pumps like these as I used to sell them here. I would say the valve is for when you are bottling so when the bottle is full you just release the valve while you switch bottles. You probably introduced a lot of air when runoing it dry like that so I hope you had just dosed it with some S02 right before. The best thing to do is dose the wine right before or add the sulfite into the carboy dissolved of coarse and rack the wine onto it. If you transfer your wine properly by vacuum there wil be very little degassing at all using this method unless you are letting your wine freefall from the toip of the carboy down. That in itself will get a lot of gas out if temps are up where they should be like around mid 70's.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

cobra99 said:


> I have a few quick questions.
> 
> Just received the allinonewinepump last night (worked great) and racked out my wine. When you mention degassing, is it done when the wine is being transferred from one carboy to another? The reason I ask is because I let the line run dry (Got busy doing something else) and it was pumping air into my now full carboy. Will this affect the wine? I would of stirred it before add the chemicals to clear it anyways (introducing air).
> Another question
> What is the value for on the vacuum line is it a pressure release?
> 
> Thanks for the help and this thing rocks. Took me little time and cleanup was a breeze
> 
> Lance





Hi Lance
The vacuum release is to stop the flow of wine in carboy transfers or bottling. All you have to do is press the vacuum release prior to completion of transfer and the liquid will stop immediately.
Wade pretty much covered everything about co2 and sulfite

Thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## MrWino

*Mr Wino's vacuum pump!*

I recently bought an all in one pump and also a filter system. I used it to rack, degas, bottle and filter 8 , 6gallon carboys of wine. It could not have worked any better. My wine is better than it ever due to the degassing and filtering that I was able to do with the system. Just not having to lift full carboys made it worth the price. I can't wait to use it again. Good job Steve!


----------



## shoebiedoo

I'm wondering if it degases OK at 68 degrees with the pump. I know it's hard to do it that cool by hand but dues the pump help that out too?


----------



## Wade E

Not really, your wine needs to be in mid 70's using any method of degassing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

shoebiedoo said:


> I'm wondering if it degases OK at 68 degrees with the pump. I know it's hard to do it that cool by hand but dues the pump help that out too?



Time and Temperature
Ideally vacuum degassing should be done at the fining and stabilizing stage of your kit wine process, usually fifteen to twenty days after the onset of fermentation. Dissolved CO2 interferes with the action of fining agents. So, getting it out of solution before the finings are added will help them clear the wine effectively. 

In addition to degassing at the right time, you need to degas at the right temperature. Colder wine will retain more gas, and more tenaciously. Ideally, your wine should be around 75 °F (24 °C). If you degas any cooler than 65 °F (18 °C) you’ll have a more difficult time getting the gas to break out of solution

taken from http://www.winemakermag.com/stories...inemaking/537-operating-in-a-vacuum-wine-kits

I hope this helps

steve 
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## jwolf99

So I’m basically ready to pull the trigger on this kit as I have ~18 gallons that will be ready to rack during President’s week. I have both 6 gal and 6.5 gal carboys which have different diameter spouts and thus I currently use different diameter rubber stoppers. I’ve never used a universal carboy cap before and I’m not sure if it’s truly “universal” based upon some google searches, where it appears that there are separate universal caps for 3-6 gals carboys and 6.5 gal ones. Assuming the one that comes with this set up is intended for 3-6 gal, can I also buy a 6.5 gal cap along with the kit?

Also, what size racking canes will I need to buy to work with the kit?

Thanks
John


----------



## vacuumpumpman

The orange universal carboy cap does come with this and starting as of today I am making my own #6.5 tappered pure white gum stoppers to fit your racking cane and the vacuum hose also. This stopper should fit most all glass carboys ,including alot of 1 gallon size also.

I also have the burgundy carboy adapter that fits 6.5 and the 7 gallon carboys

The racking canes are your standard - 3/8 diameter

thanks alot
Steve 

http://allinonewinepump.com


----------



## GEM

This sounds like a great product. Can I use it with plastic "Betterbottle" carboys? I sure hope so. Thanks, Gary


----------



## Wade E

Only if you are racking from one! You cant rack to one as you have to create a vacuum in that one and the better bottle will collapse upon itself unfortunately!


----------



## spree

I tried using mine for the first time tonight to bottle my first wine and at about bottle 16 the pump just shut off and wouldn't turn back on. Anyone ever had this problem? Very irritating in the middle of bottling.

Update: Steve from Allinonewinepump called me and he thinks it might be a vacuum leak issue which made everything take forever and eventually overheated the pump. I'm following his recommendation to check the vacuum and connections and go from there.

Update Update: Picked up some new 3/8 hose and made a much better connection. Looks like a bad batch of hose is all it was. Racked 6gal in 3:15. Looking forward to much faster bottling next time.


----------



## Wade E

Give him a ring, must be a pump problem and thats not something anyone could have ever known about. Pretty much we would all test it to see if it works but beyond that there is no way of telling there was a problem. Im very sure he'll take care of you with this problem.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Wade , I did PM him first thing this morning .

thanks steve


----------



## Flem

Just finished bottling my second batch using vacuumpumpman's vacuum bottling attachment and my vacuum pump. If you have a pump and want an inexpensive and effective bottling attachment, you really need to look at getting one of these before he stops making them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

After conferring with a customer that had an issue with bottling taking too long and therefore his pump shutting off, I realized that there is a bad batch of hose that was supplied with my system. This problem can be corrected by replacing the hose between the racking canes. Typically a 6 gallon transfer takes approximately 3-5 minutes. Anything more that, then there is probably a vacuum leak somewhere in the system.
Please contact me directly if you are having any issues

Thanks Steve 
[email protected]


----------



## Wade E

Is there a leak or is the hose collapsing in on itself due to vacuum?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Wade E said:


> Is there a leak or is the hose collapsing in on itself due to vacuum?



No it was a leak - not tight enough fit around the racking canes, causing the wine to stop and release back into the receiving carboy. I believe only a few pumps are actually affected,but I felt that I should get the word out. I also am making custom tan rubber bunges to fit the carboy inlets for the racking cane and vacuum insert.

thanks Steve


----------



## Wade E

Sounds like some 3/8" hoses instead of 5/16" hoses made it in the mix"


----------



## irelandr

*All in one wine pump works great!*

I recently bought one and so far have used it to rack twice, bottling is next weekend so looking forward to that. It does not get any easier than this!! Hook it up, turn it on and watch it work, no lifting, no problems. Had other questions in general and Steve answered them all, very helpful and half had nothing to do with the pump. Great product, great person!


----------



## KenS

irelandr said:


> I recently bought one and so far have used it to rack twice, bottling is next weekend so looking forward to that. It does not get any easier than this!! Hook it up, turn it on and watch it work, no lifting, no problems. Had other questions in general and Steve answered them all, very helpful and half had nothing to do with the pump. Great product, great person!



Mine is on its way now. Hoping it arrives by the weekend, as I have some racking to do. Steve was very helpful and responsive to all of my questions. Got the recommended filters from FilterFast, and they have already arrived. This hobby is starting to have the same impact of owning a boat. Always a new gadget to buy!


----------



## jwolf99

I put my new pump into service this past weekend. First to rack and degas a batch of cran-lime skeeter pee. Then to rack, degas and bottle a batch of WE CabSauv. First, some filling advice for first timers and then a racking question for the long-time pump users.

It took my first three bottles during filling to realize that even having the bottles at the same height as the carboy still allows gravity to be a factor . Those three bottles overflowed. Placing the bottles *higher* than carboy helped assure a mess-free bottling process. Plus depressing the vacuum release right as the wine height reaches the overflow spout will ensure minimal loss into the overflow bottle. 

As for racking, I found that the suction of the pump tends to pull in more lees as the wine level gets to the carboy boottom as opposed to racking via gravity with a siphon. Even trying to partially depress the vacuum release really didn't do enough as I had to depress it past the point where I totally lose all of the vacuum. So I was wondering if using the elbow supplied for the bottle filler would help better regulate the transfer rate similar to when filling bottle (slow vs fast)?

thanks
John


----------



## Wade E

Word of advice, never bottle from a vessel with sediment in it. Nothing worse then getting 1/2 way through and then stirring it up by accident. Then you have cloudy wine and no proper vessel to store it in. Rack to clean vessel and bottle from there and if you stir it up a little just give it another few weeks and you should be fine to go from there as you most likely didnt transfer enough to worry about disturbing it. Also, always keep the racking cane up in the carboy and drop it down at the very last minute so if worst comes to worst you only have 1 or 2 bottles that got cloudy and thoise must be drunk by you asap! wink wink


----------



## vacuumpumpman

John please read over the FAQ'S that came with the pump or go on the website and reread them as all your answers are there
taken from the FAQ'S

When filling bottles, should the carboy be at the same level or lower than the bottles? 
Bottles should always has to be higher than the carboy you’re pulling from. This allows gravity to automatically adjust the bottles liquid height.

What is the vacuum release for? 
1 - For transferring. Just before the end of the transfer, push the vacuum release to prevent excessive air from entering the receiving carboy.
2 - For bottling. Once you reach the determined height pushing the vacuum release will slow the bottling process and gravity will take over to make all your bottles a consistent height.

There was a sheet that was shipped in the box it also mentions about 2 speed bottling procedure as well.

Thanks Wade for clarifing the rest - I agree totally 

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/faq.html


----------



## FTC Wines

I agree with what Wade said....But I also turn the suction down to 4-5" as I get closer to the bottom of the carboy I'm racking out of, that way more of the sediment stays on the bottom & doesn't get sucked up. Never bottle from a carboy with sediment in it or you'll get too many "home use only" bottles! Roy


----------



## jwolf99

Thanks guys. Understood about the bottling without any sediment. That's why I did one last racking of both the SP and Cab Sauv before bottling. I hit the vacuum release toward the end of the rackings as I saw some of the sediment kicking up. It was only a small bit as I had already racked twice before that, but still wanted to avoid transferring any of it to the clean carboy. In any case, I bottled that last bit separately, clearly marking those bottles as ones with sediment.

FTC - when you say you turned the suction down to 4-5", can I assume you're using some type of adjustable vacuum pump? I have Steve's allinonewinepump which has on/off swtich and a vacuum release button. No dial/gauge.


----------



## FTC Wines

Jwolf, My pump has an adjusting knob, so I can go from 4" to 21"+. I believe it's just a air bleed. I also have the Allinone bottling system. Roy


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*beta testers wanted*

This post has been deleted by me - for the beta testers for the air bladder system

Thanks Steve


----------



## beaubo

*Great product, great customer service!*

Just wanted to post up regarding the wine pump and the customer service I've received. 

Before, I would not be looking forward to racking or transfering because of the mess and work. With the pump it goes a lot quicker, there is less mess and quicker cleanup and don't have to risk hurting my back lifting carboys. In case you can't tell, I'm now a fan!

The first time I used it I had a few questions so I sent Steve a PM on this forum. He quickly responded back with the answers and asked for my phone number so he could call me just to make sure I wasn't having any further problems - this was over a Sat night and Sunday. Can't think of ANY company I've ever dealt with that offered customer service that good.

Max thumbs up for this product!!


----------



## Wade E

Thats the stuff I love to hear on our forum!!!!!!!


----------



## KenS

ok, my turn 

My allinonewinepump arrived in the mail today, and after setting up and practicing a bit with some k-meta sanitizer, I did my final racking of my CC Old Vine Zin. I also ran it through a whole house filter (5 micron). 

The setup was very easy, and the results were great. I can now wholeheartedly recommend this as well . So easy, and with the filtration, my first wine kit is looking better than I ever expected. Even cheated a 1/2 glass before topping off, and can't wait for this to get some age on it!


----------



## Wade E

Awesome. Did you degas the wine also with this?


----------



## KenS

Wade E said:


> Awesome. Did you degas the wine also with this?



I had degassed it quite well before stabilizing and clearing, using a winesaver, but I did let it splash in the carboy during transfer. Not a lot of CO2 evident even then. With the vacuum in the carboy, I understand that there is less concern about oxidation doing that, so I figured it wouldn't hurt.

The sample that I tasted didn't have any CO2 evident either. 

Other than figuring out bottling, I'm really happy with my first attempt at this. Finding this forum was really a key to going through the process without major screwups


----------



## kat50496

Wade E said:


> Word of advice, never bottle from a vessel with sediment in it. Nothing worse then getting 1/2 way through and then stirring it up by accident. Then you have cloudy wine and no proper vessel to store it in. Rack to clean vessel and bottle from there and if you stir it up a little just give it another few weeks and you should be fine to go from there as you most likely didnt transfer enough to worry about disturbing it. Also, always keep the racking cane up in the carboy and drop it down at the very last minute so if worst comes to worst you only have 1 or 2 bottles that got cloudy and thoise must be drunk by you asap! wink wink



Great advice Wade, and with the allinone pump my process has become very easy:
1. Rack from final aging carboy on settling table to clean carboy on floor dolly
2. Bottle from carboy on floor dolly to bottles on table (carboy below bottles to allow for accurate bottle fill with pump)
3. Done - two empty carboys and not one carboy lifted!

If for any reason there is still some sediment in the receiving carboy, I can let it sit on the floor dolly for a few weeks, and transfer to another carboy for bottling at a later date - still no lifting!


----------



## wood1954

*got mine yesterday*

what a great tool. Racked, degassed and bottled 8 gallons of apple wine, pulled it all through a 5 micron filter as well. Great machine, especially once i got the hang of opening the vacuum release and turning off the pump at the same time, perfect filled bottles, no spillage at all. I'm definitely retiring the hand pump i made. I gotta say though the hand pump was way more powerful, if somewhat painful to use.


----------



## TJsBasement

Everyone has one right, you should. I'm blown away at not lifting carboys anymore, I'm planning my wine area and the ability to put carboys anywhere really opens up the plan. And Steve is amazing to deal with, very nice and fast on all my emails. 
If you can't tell I'm super happy with my purchase. If this one happens to get trashed I'm ordering at least 2 more ASAP. New fanboy right here.


----------



## Wade E

So you like it? LOL


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*Vacuum pump giveaway bonus !!*

So I came up with this - if you order a pump between 3-15-2012 and April 1st 2012 and your name is drawn - 

You have the option of accepting another pump or a full refund from the original purshase and *in either case you would receive a complete inline filtering system- including 2 filters,housing,wrench,and bracket. *

Thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## dangerdave

Looks like the business is booming, Steve! You'll have to expand soon!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave
being in the vacuum pump business -it really SUCKS !! ( LOL ) 

thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## capecodbob

Wow...got my allinone pump last week. Have done 2 transfers. Setup is easy and the pump works great. How did I ever get along without one?

Nice to do business with a guy that is local (in the US) and if you have any questions, he answers them. Great customer service. 

A big 2 thumbs up


----------



## kanio

Received my pump 2 months ago. helped my next door neighbor rack 5 batches. i rack 3 batches without lifting a single carboy. 

i used it to filter my beer. i found to create a lot of foam when i passed 2 inline filters. i only pass one now. i added the tube in the housing center.

Steve is great, great service. i was confused on the pump's part. spoke to him over the phone and everything is cool. no issue at all.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Kanio - I do also sell an accessory for beer bottling filling if that would help. It is a different size than a wine bottle - 

Thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## rms

A heck of a product, both myself and wine making partner, my wife, agree that this is a great product.


----------



## kanio

vacuumpumpman said:


> Kanio - I do also sell an accessory for beer bottling filling if that would help. It is a different size than a wine bottle -
> 
> Thanks steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/



I keg, so i do not need the pump for beer bottles. However, i use the pump for beer filtering. For some reason, i get a lot of foam when i use the pump through the filter. Any reason for that?


----------



## Wade E

You probably need to soak the filter first. Just like when you install one of these filters in your house you will get a lot of air that need to be bled out by running it for a minute but if you soak them first it will eliminate most of that. You can soak it in your beer for beer or kmeta or wine for wine.


----------



## Wineau

I received mine last week as was able to bottle a brunello with much less mess than usual. The ullage was very consistent (as long as I didn't hit the vacuum release too soon. In the instructions it mentions tying the 2 lines going to bottling stopper together with zip ties and the like. I rather took a 16" piece of 3/4" OD clear tubing I had, made a cut that ran the entire length and snapped both lines inside. Worked like a charm and is easy to do/undo and reusable.
I like the machine very much. I got the idea to put some stick-on rubber feet on the bottom to reduce some vibration noise and prevent "walking." We'll see how that works.


----------



## EddyBhai

I received this pump 2 weeks back, and did my first racking last night. The wine had sediment so used Auto Siphon(since this has an anti-sediment tip) from one end and regular racking cane at the receiving end. Racking speed was awesome. However, I was not sure how to manage at the end of the racking. One hand to tilt the carboy and the other hand to switch off the vacuum. Since the racking speed is high, I struggled to time it correctly. Am I doing it correctly, or is there an easier way to do it?


----------



## shen

EddyBhai said:


> I received this pump 2 weeks back, and did my first racking last night. The wine had sediment so used Auto Siphon(since this has an anti-sediment tip) from one end and regular racking cane at the receiving end. Racking speed was awesome. However, I was not sure how to manage at the end of the racking. One hand to tilt the carboy and the other hand to switch off the vacuum. Since the racking speed is high, I struggled to time it correctly. Am I doing it correctly, or is there an easier way to do it?



First off, I use the regular racking cane (with an anti-sediment tip) in the full carboy, and the (inside cane part) of the auto-siphon in the receiving carboy. The force coming out into the receiving carboy really helps to de-gas the wine. 

Next, get yourself a couple of rubber door stops. That way you can tilt the full carboy and leave it that way so as not to disturb the sediment. I also use a small squeeze clamp to keep the racking cane up off of the bottom until the very last possible moment. That keeps the chance of racking any sediment to a minimum.


----------



## Wade E

I agree, you should have the carboy tilted while its clearing. This way all the sediment falls to 1 side and then when its time to rack it gently spin it around to the other side and if you let it sit about 2 weeks like tgat the sediment should stay ant not fall down when spun. Im not sure as I dont have this all in one but most vacuum pumps have a regulator on them to dpeed up or slow down the rate of racking. Does this pump have that?


----------



## BobF

EddyBhai said:


> I received this pump 2 weeks back, and did my first racking last night. The wine had sediment so used Auto Siphon(since this has an anti-sediment tip) from one end and regular racking cane at the receiving end. Racking speed was awesome. However, I was not sure how to manage at the end of the racking. One hand to tilt the carboy and the other hand to switch off the vacuum. Since the racking speed is high, I struggled to time it correctly. Am I doing it correctly, or is there an easier way to do it?


 
I put one of those tubing clamps on the hose coming out of the source carboy so it's really handy to get to for slowing stopping at the end of racking. When you close it all the way, the flow stops and it starts degassing the destination - without pulling a big gollup of air through at the end.

I use a pieces of 1x2 to tilt the source carboy and a closepin to hold the cane up out of the sediment. It's a platic closepin that holds the cane well, but it's really easy to slide the cane to adjust it down further along the way.


----------



## EddyBhai

A regulator would have been good. I will try the above suggestions for racking my La Bodega port tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hmm. Birthday coming up next month and after my first experience degassing last night, I'm giving serious thought to this. Not to mention the fact that all my winemaking stuff is in the basement and when racking, I need to carry carboys upstairs to the kitchen so I can get them up on a counter. 

When buying the allinone, does it come with the bottling gear, or does that have to be purchased separately?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

EddyBhai said:


> I received this pump 2 weeks back, and did my first racking last night. The wine had sediment so used Auto Siphon(since this has an anti-sediment tip) from one end and regular racking cane at the receiving end. Racking speed was awesome. However, I was not sure how to manage at the end of the racking. One hand to tilt the carboy and the other hand to switch off the vacuum. Since the racking speed is high, I struggled to time it correctly. Am I doing it correctly, or is there an easier way to do it?


 
Eddy
The inline vacuum release will help your situation. Depress the vacuum release prior to completion of carboy transfer and it is more controlled ( no air getting into the receiving carboy ). Upon completion of transfer while holding the vacuum release - turn off pump. Yes it is a good idea to tip the carboy to help keep your hands free and sediment also.
and yes 2 - 3/8 racking canes with the sediment tips work the best

thanks steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## robie

vacuumpumpman said:


> Eddy
> The inline vacuum release will help your situation. Depress the vacuum release prior to completion of carboy transfer and it is more controlled ( no air getting into the receiving carboy ). Upon completion of transfer while holding the vacuum release - turn off pump. Yes it is a good idea to tip the carboy to help keep your hands free and sediment also.
> and yes 2 - 3/8 racking canes with the sediment tips work the best
> 
> thanks steve
> http://allinonewinepump.com/



Steve,
It is your inline vacuum release switch that makes all the difference in bottling. I have found that when the bottle starts getting full, I can press the switch just slightly and it lets off just enough vacuum to slow-w-w-w-w down the rate of flow so I can control that last few inches of wine in the bottle. 

Just as the wine level passes the fill mark, I fully press the switch; the flow stops instantly and the excess wine is siphoned right back into the source carboy. Not a drop of wine is lost! Thanks for your setup and instructions; they have made bottling much, much easier.


----------



## Flem

I use the same set-up as Robie uses for bottling. I don't use the vacuum release button (maybe because it's too far away for me to comfortably reach). Once the bottle is nearly full, I just break the seal between the stopper and the receiving bottle and the vacuum pressure keeps it at the proper level. A very, very little bit gets sucked off the top and eventually goes into the overflow container. When I'm almost finished bottling I either dump it back into the carboy or drink it as a reward for doing such a great job!!


----------



## bucko

Can you rack from carboy to fermintation bucket or do you need two carboys to rack?


----------



## dangerdave

bucko said:


> Can you rack from carboy to fermintation bucket or do you need two carboys to rack?


 
Since it's a vacuum pump, the receiving vessel needs to be airtight. Why would you be racking from a carboy to a bucket?


----------



## Flem

I rack from a carboy (secondary) to a bucket when I stabilize and degas with a drill stirrer.


----------



## FTC Wines

Flem, I changed the length of the hoses so the vacuum release is in a convenient location for my WIFE to use. She loves to bottle with the All In One system. If you just raise the stopper the level in each bottle will be a little different because the wine will gravity drain back to the carboy, but it will not leave the wine level exactly where you want it, ie. have the little hose height set, [to control head space between the wine & cork] because you are raising that hose when you raise the stopper. Roy


----------



## bucko

I was going to rack from a carboy to fermintation bucket due to not having enough carboys. I was than going to clean and sanitize my carboy and rack back to the carboy. I was also hoping to do most of the degassing racking it twice.


----------



## dangerdave

Sorry, bucko. Looks like you'll have to syphon to the bucket, then rack to the carboy using the pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Time to purchase another carboy ! (LOL)
that is always a good thing

thanks steve


----------



## KenS

vacuumpumpman said:


> Time to purchase another carboy ! (LOL)
> that is always a good thing
> 
> thanks steve



I just bought another carboy this weekend for this very reason. So, I've purchased a new carboy every month since I started this hobby at the beginning of the year. I think this whole "bulk aging" recommendation on this forum is sponsored by the carboy dealers


----------



## dangerdave

Uh-oh! He's seen through our ruse!


----------



## 14bob

I have to say I have fallen in love with the allinonewinepump. I was the lucky one who won the contest have got to use it to rack off to carboy and to bottle with. Very little waste, my bottles are the same fill height, no mess. Only problem now is fighting with the wife to see who gets to bottle, not who has to.
Thanks Steve


----------



## Wade E

Man, this thread is chock full of good stuff!


----------



## dangerdave

14bob said:


> I have to say I have fallen in love with the allinonewinepump. I was the lucky one who won the contest have got to use it to rack off to carboy and to bottle with. Very little waste, my bottles are the same fill height, no mess. Only problem now is fighting with the wife to see who gets to bottle, not who has to.
> Thanks Steve


 
Congrats, Bob! I knew you'd like it!

Hey, Wade! Maybe you could slap a Sticky on this wonderfully informative thread.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Originally Posted by *14bob* 

 
_I have to say I have fallen in love with the allinonewinepump. I was the lucky one who won the contest have got to use it to rack off to carboy and to bottle with. Very little waste, my bottles are the same fill height, no mess. Only problem now is fighting with the wife to see who gets to bottle, not who has to._
_Thanks Steve




_



dangerdave said:


> Congrats, Bob! I knew you'd like it!
> 
> Hey, Wade! Maybe you could slap a Sticky on this wonderfully informative thread.


 

Bob I am really happy that you are enjoying the allinone and have to fight with the wife who is going to bottle - LOL

Thats a good idea dave about the sticky


----------



## greyday

I'm finally getting around to setting mine up, I've been remiss in keeping up with my wines (fortunately, it's wine, so not a big deal since everything is in bulk). Plan to spend tomorrow evening using it for transfer/degassing. Excited!


----------



## Wade E

Good thinking about sticking it, should have been done a long time ago. Its been Stuck!


----------



## Olbuscap

*Another Happy User*

I received my All-in-One on Tuesday, picked up a pair of racking canes at my LHBS on Wednesday, selected a clean catch bottle, and racked/degassed on Thursday. This was the first of two 6 gallon kits that I had originally degassed with a Mity-Vac this past October, then set aside for the winter. This had been done in my basement room at basement temperatures, below the 75* recommendation that I have read many times on this site over this past winter. Two hours of hand exercising to keep the 20" to 21" Hg vacuum!!! Should you and I ever meet, don't try shaking hands!!
It took about a minute and a half to set the pump up and only a handful of minutes to rack the first batch. The amount of additional CO2 release was impressive. The second batch worked as good as the first. EASY and CLEAN to use. Now looking forward to bottling in a few weeks. Thanks Steve for a great tool. And, it's "perty" too!!!


----------



## loumik

*Wine Bottling Set-Up*

For those of you who already have a vacuum pump for racking, Steve also sells a bottling set-up that really works slick.
I got one from him earlier this month and finally had the chance to use it this morning to bottle my Meglioli Amarone. It works great. It's quick, easy and no mess. It fills bottles to what ever depth you adjust it for. 
Good product Steve. I'm now looking forward to the bottling I need to do in the next couple of weeks.

LOUMIK


----------



## FTC Wines

Loumik, It is truly a great bottling system at a CHEAP price. I've bottled over 150 bottles since I've had mine. Super easy. I've got another 100 to bottle in the next 2 weeks. Got to make room for Peach 2012! Roy


----------



## zack67360

I bought an allinone vac pump and must say it's a pleasure to use. My original aim was to filter my wine, as I had noted sediment in my bottles that had been in the cellar aging. Upon investigation found that I would need a pump to carry out this process, and the allinone was recommended as a pump that would carry out several jobs as described in earlier post. I bought the filter housing and a couple 5 micron filters from filtersfast.com as recommended by Steve for his pump. He did suggest the 1 micron size element for whites, but went with the 5 as I was concerned about sacrificing flavor if I went too small? My first time using the pump was to rack, degass, and filter, let set over night and then bottle the next day. I added the K meta into the receiving carbouy and racked. I had looked over the instructions when I first got the pump, which was pretty basic. I was a bit dismayed at the lack of in-depth instructions but figured I'd cross that bridge when I came to it. On the day I was ready to rack, it was very simple to figure out how to hook it all up, just a bit of common sense and a little bit more time the first go round. I was very pleased with the end result in the carboy. Then the next day I set everything up to bottle. I placed my computer chair in a central location so that everything was placed around me. I had my 6 gallon container with sanitizer, bottles, the table with the allinone pump, and my corker placed around my so that all I had to do was place bottles in the sanitizer to soak while I was filling one bottle, cork the last bottle filled, and be ready to switch out bottles when the pump had the current bottle filled. All very efficient and only took one person to carry out. I had always had a friend help me in the past, as I didn't want bottles sitting open any longer than necessary. At this first bottling, I had not learned how to properly use the suction release valve included inline until I had read these posts. The next bottling will go even smoother now that I know how to do it properly. I filtered the peach first, then the strawberry. Here is a picture of how great they look after bottling. Kudos to Steve
As mentioned, a container to hold the bottle upright during bottling would be a help and this is something I will be making before my next bottling. The way I did it this last time was to place the bottle next to the suction bottle on the pump with the filler cap and tubing coming over the top of the pump to the bottle being filled. Well worth the money in convenience and time saved, and the allinone pump doesn't want any wine for helping you bottle


----------



## kanio

i got the pump as well. for the most part, it works great. however, does it autmatically stop to prevent burning itself out? i was bottling with it few weeks ago. I bottled about 3 batches and it just stopped working. after few hours, it ran like a champ again. did this happen to any of you?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

kanio said:


> i got the pump as well. for the most part, it works great. however, does it autmatically stop to prevent burning itself out? i was bottling with it few weeks ago. I bottled about 3 batches and it just stopped working. after few hours, it ran like a champ again. did this happen to any of you?


 

Ken 
It does have a built in thermal switch to protect the pump from overheating -


----------



## UBB

I bottled yesterday for the 1st time using the Allinone. I must say if anyone is still on the fence about acquiring one of these fear not. Worth every penny IMO. Bottling is SO easy and mess free I was able to bottle 11gal of cranberry wine in no time at all. (the wine turned out fabulous btw)


----------



## Hokapsig

ordered mine last night. Happy Father's Day to me....


----------



## saramc

zack67360 said:


> As mentioned, a container to hold the bottle upright during bottling would be a help and this is something I will be making before my next bottling. The way I did it this last time was to place the bottle next to the suction bottle on the pump with the filler cap and tubing coming over the top of the pump to the bottle being filled. Well worth the money in convenience and time saved, and the allinone pump doesn't want any wine for helping you bottle


 
I don't know if this helps, but when bottling you can put the bottle you are filling in the spot where you tend to put the overflow container. I just put my overflow container to the backside of the pump. 

I am currently on the lookout for a rigid, sturdy, plastic or wooden tray that I can place 12 bottles in, upright, that will allow me to secure an entire case of bottles and just move from one bottle to the other with the filler line. I am looking for something that would cover approximately 1/3 of the bottom of the bottle from the base up. 

I have had my All-in-One for a year now, or close to it, and just this past Monday I filtered and bottled 10 gallons (Skeeter Pee and Raspberry Melomel), corked and labelled them all, alone, in a little over 2 hours. I just love that device!! And Steve is just a phone call away if you have questions.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Hi Sara !! 

This is what I use for bottling and it works very well - indeed. It is a wash rack tray from a food business kitchen. I also have cut down the cardboard cases and that also works very well, as long as you have a light shining from the back side to see the height of the wine.

Also take a look at how Teamsterjohn did his set up using the same 3'' pipe with a floor flange to hold the bottles -
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index8.html

I just found a grat place to purchase these - updated 6-30-2012
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/best-wine-bottle-holder-cage-32273/


----------



## falcon

*All in one wine pump*

Just a note to say that we used our all in one wine pump for the first time this weekend and it worked better than we imagined. It pulled the wine through the whole house filter and did it with no fuss or mess. Everything good that has been said about the "All In One Wine Pump" on this forum is true. Thanks for all the good posts that made selecting this pump easy.


----------



## zack67360

A word on the filters for the all house filters. I used a 5 micron filter to filter a peach wine and now I note just a hint of fine sediment on the bottom of some of the bottles. Not sure if they all have it or not, but I should have gone with what everyone had recommended, the 1 micron for the white. I was afraid it might take away from the flavor of the wine, so used a 5 micron. I have ordered some 1 micron filters to have on hand for next time though.
zack


----------



## Wade E

Thats the exact reason why we recommend 1's fof whites. Remember everyone that commercially they yse much much much finer micron filters then a 1 so really there is no problem here.


----------



## joeswine

*filterring system*

OK,I KNOW I'M BEHIND ON THIS ONE BUT I BOUGHT ONE ,MY QUESTION IS FILTERING? HOW DO YOU SET IT UP FOR IT ,WHAT SIZE HOSE AND FITTINGS,I KNOW ITS SOMEWHERE HERE ,BUT FILL ME IN.I STILL HHAVE MY BRUNO MINI JET TO WORK WITH...


----------



## AJ-123

robie said:


> When using it for bottling, how do you stop the flow of wine when the bottle is full - do you lift the bung from the filled bottle and break the vacuum?



Hit the metal vacuum valve on the hose. Depress it a little to slow if you want before getting to your target.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

joeswine said:


> OK,I KNOW I'M BEHIND ON THIS ONE BUT I BOUGHT ONE ,MY QUESTION IS FILTERING? HOW DO YOU SET IT UP FOR IT ,WHAT SIZE HOSE AND FITTINGS,I KNOW ITS SOMEWHERE HERE ,BUT FILL ME IN.I STILL HHAVE MY BRUNO MINI JET TO WORK WITH...


 

I hope this is what you are looking for Joe - here is the thread - post #2 shows all the eqipment you need and post #10 is an actual pic of the setup
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/ok-im-wanting-all-one-pump-31945/


----------



## TJsBasement

Test to see if I can post a cart with the items from the list. The address looks generic but I'm no IT guy. 

Test failed.
http://www.filtersfast.com/cart.asp


----------



## AJ-123

*REVIEW of AllInOneWinePump for racking/degassing*

I've had the AllInOneWinePump for two months now. I have yet to bottle with it, but have done @ a dozen rackings. I got it primarily to assist with degassing once I tried vaccuum degassing by hand and saw how a) amazingly effective it is and b) it takes forever and your hand about falls off by time the gas level starts to reduce. 

This is a fantastic product for racking wine (or beer):

**DEGAS HEAVEN. * Each time you rerack, you remove about 1/3 of the total gas in the solution (that's Steve's estimate -- I'd say at least a half some times), so once you've re-racked a batch a few times, you have dramatically reduced gas -- MORE THAN YOU EVER COULD with that d*mn drill tool and more than you could with hand vaccuum pump, each of which I've tried several times. Seeing the Allinonewinepump generate a huge layer of bubbles on top of the wine in the target carboy is worth the purchase price alone. And THAT was in batches that I had presumably degassed using normal methods! 
**REDUCE OXIDATION THREAT. * There is a near vaccuum in the target carboy (above your splashing wine coming into the carboy) so oxidation threat is much much less. I know that I have and other winemakers have racked less often because they worry about oxidation -- AllInOneWinePump resolves that dilemma.
**CLEAN RACKING. * You disturb the lees/silt/sediment less.
**EASY. * The only work is sanitizing your equipment, cleaning out the previous carboy when rackings done, then cleaning your equipment after. I don't have to lift full carboys up to prepare them for racking. 
**SIMPLE. * O.k. I am mechanically/household/repair challenged. I messed up my setup the second time and emailed Steve -- he was on the phone to me in minutes with the correction -- which subsequently was perfectly clear when I rewatched the video. Everything you need to use comes as one system already assembled!!!! (If there's any complaint, I wouldn't mind a very clear schematic with every single item clearly labeled and how it all fits together for racking and then for bottling -- I didn't take my system apart when I cleaned the first few times, because I wasn't sure about plugging it all back together again. 
**SUPPORT. * This may be the best support of any gadget I've ever bought. I've emailed Steve three times with a question or issue and he was on the phone to me each time within a minute or two with the solution and hints from the various ways people use the product. 
**GOOD PRICE POINT.* During time of search for this product, I went to my local (very good) home winemaker store and said what do you have for a pump system that also degasses? and their solution was a $600 system that would do less than AllInOneWinePump (albeit with maybe a more powerful pump and potential filter setup). 


I keep my carboys on the floor of our unused bathroom (read Dad's bathroom). When it's time to rack, I slide the existing carboy over to the counter; put a clean carboy on top of the counter and hook it all up (usually adding a tiny calculated touch of metabisulphite for the aging batches) and two minutes later done, degassed, and minimized exposure to air -- all that's left is deciding how to top up. Then I LOWER the new carboy DOWN to the floor where it stays for another 30-90 days. Much less strain on the back. I have a theory that the vaccuum is slightly greater when you rack up 3-4 feet to the target carboy, rather than two carboys side by side, but that may just be my imagination -- Steve reports that you can rack UP to a target carboy 10-20 feet above the starting carboy. 

It's also supremely easy to deal with carboy proliferation when a single batch goes into a carboy and a bottle or a carboy and a half gallon carboy as amounts and top off dictate. Then it's also easy to take a scattered batch in several carboys/bottles and rerack up to a large carboy. (I always leave the bulk-aging wine/beer in topped off carboys/bottles with airlock with supercheap vodka as the liquid.) 

BOTTOM LINE:
AllInOneWinePump is an essential tool that I would recommend to every home winemaker (or beermaker). Racking and degassing alone justify the purchase price. 

Throw away your autosiphon... Throw away your drill-based degassing flapper rod... Throw away your hand vaccuum pump... Use less metabisulphite... with AllInOneWinePump.

NEXT UP: Bottling with AllInOneWinePump.


----------



## Wade E

Dont throw away the drill mounted stirrer, its still great for mixing up all your stuff in primary and for mixing in your fining agents but we get the point! Its a great product period!


----------



## AJ-123

Wade E said:


> Dont throw away the drill mounted stirrer, its still great for mixing up all your stuff in primary and for mixing in your fining agents but we get the point! Its a great product period!



When I stir everything in the primary with my big stiring spoon, I feel at one with the last 12,000 years of human wine-makers who stirred by hand. Simplicity! 

Joking aside, I have an unproven hypothesis that scrupulously using the AllInOneWinePump and bulk aging would allow one to get away with less fining agents, especially the clarifying stuff at later stages. 

AJ


----------



## Born2Wine

I am absolutely beside myself. I just finished this thread. I want an allinone pump. I have just a question or two. 

I have a Buon Mini Jet filter and have Better Bottles and have had degassing problems for years (???). In your opinion, should I bite the bullit and use a whole house filter system or continue to use the Mini Jet? And, if I have this right, I don't buy the filter system from Steve but from a website mentioned earlier in this thread. Correct? 

Can't wait to hear opinions on this. I have 5 carboys that were started in February and I want to get them totally degassed and bottled.


----------



## roadpupp

Born 2

I am not sure about the other filter set up and what you shoud do. You are correct, there are several threads with the parts list you need to add a whole house filter set up to the all in one. Cost is about $35. You will need the plastic nipples that go from the hose thread of the cannister to the tubing but local hardware stores should have them. 

I bought the all in one and I am pleased with it. I have the filter set up but haven't filtered yet.


----------



## Born2Wine

$35 is very reasonable. Are you able to get all the wine out of the filter reservoir or is there some waste?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Born2Wine said:


> $35 is very reasonable. Are you able to get all the wine out of the filter reservoir or is there some waste?



No waste 
Look back some pages as I instAlled a pipe down the 
Middle of the intake side
I have limited internet as I am doing a high adventure with the
Boy scouts this week
Hope to respond better by monday


----------



## GEM

OK, I am sold on the system! I just read above about using Better Bottles. I also use them and thought that the Allinone would not work with Better Bottles and that you need to use glass carboys. Is this correct? I guess I could use one or two glass carboys, but I sure like the Better Bottles. Advice is appreciated! Cheers, Gary


----------



## AJ-123

*Never lift*



Wade E said:


> Awesome review Dave! I would not be making wine anymore if it wasnt for a vacuum pump!!!! The set up I have works great and this is the exact reason I was selling these before but Steve (vacuumpumpman) here took it to the next level and reduced the size of of the stuff needed making it even more compact and easier to use. I implore anyone especially people with bad backs to get one as it will make your wine making much safer and much much more enjoyable. You can rack, degas and bottle with this set up and if you go out and get a whole house filter housing you can also filter with it and these filters are good for 1000's of gallons so just store it in sulfite solution and its ready to use next time!



I had almost overlooked one of the advantages of the AllInOneWinePump. I have NEVER lifted on full carboy since I got it! I store mine on floor. I rack up to an empty one on the countertop, then lower it (the only lifting if you can call it that) right to floor. I bottle up from carboy on floor to bottles on counter. The only lifting I do is cleaning the carboy or lowering the racked to the floor. I had forgotten what an improvement this is!


----------



## Born2Wine

*using with Better Bottles*



GEM said:


> OK, I am sold on the system! I just read above about using Better Bottles. I also use them and thought that the Allinone would not work with Better Bottles and that you need to use glass carboys. Is this correct? I guess I could use one or two glass carboys, but I sure like the Better Bottles. Advice is appreciated! Cheers, Gary


 


Gary,
I've been making wine for about 3 years now with Better Bottles. I do not own the all in one pump yet but will likely order one on Monday when Steve returns from his trip. Here's how I plan on using the pump with Better Bottles.

I will vacuum rack from primary and the next 2 rackings and filter into glass. Once that is done I will rack into a Better Bottle for as long as I want it to age (essentially I will no longer use the Better Bottle valves). I plan on using the vacuum pump to bottle as well. It looks like I will be buying several glass carboys. 

Cheers,


----------



## GEM

Born2wine,

Thanks for the info. I was thinking the same. One more question, using your method will you have to rack your wine aging in Better bottles into glass carboys if you want to bottle using the AllInOne? 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## vacuumpumpman

GEM said:


> Born2wine,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I was thinking the same. One more question, using your method will you have to rack your wine aging in Better bottles into glass carboys if you want to bottle using the AllInOne?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


 

Hi Gary !
Just got back from vacation !! 
You can bottle with the allinone - with either the better bottle or glass as your carboys. You just can not pull a vacuum on better bottles.


----------



## zack67360

Hi Steve.
Jack here, bought a pump from you about 6 monthes ago or so. Also got a filter cartridge as my first reason in getting the pump was to filter my wine. I really like the pump as it's a time and back saver. I have a question for you, how many times should I filter the wine? Should I just filter once, the day before bottling or should I filter it twice; once after the first 3 monthes, then again the day before bottling? Reason I ask, is that when I filtered the last wine I bottled using a 5 micron filter, I have noted a bit of fine sediment in the wine. Thanks. 
Jack ie zack


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I will only filter once - right before bottling. 
How long did you age your wine prior to bottling ? 
did you cold stablize ?
what type of wine did you use at 5 micron ?
what kind of sediment is it ?


----------



## zack67360

6 monthes in carboys. Racked twice.
Only one day after filtering before bottling.
No cold stablizing.
Peach and strawberry.
A fine sediment.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would proubly go down to a 1 micrin filter rating then for fruits and whites. Your big reds stay at 5 micron


----------



## dmulligan

vacuumpumpman said:


> No waste
> Look back some pages as I instAlled a pipe down the
> Middle of the intake side
> I have limited internet as I am doing a high adventure with the
> Boy scouts this week
> Hope to respond better by monday



What sort of pipe did you add? Is it food safe? How far down does it go? How did you fasten it? 

David


----------



## Wade E

Its white pvc I believe and it goes all the way to the very bottom. He tapped the housing cap and pvv and screwed the pc in afterwards.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dmulligan said:


> What sort of pipe did you add? Is it food safe? How far down does it go? How did you fasten it?
> 
> David


 

I used a gray water pipe that was alrady threaded on one end (from Menards)- here is a link to a pic of it. I goes down approx 1'' from the bottom after being screwed in. - Typicaly you could take this housing to an Ace Hardware or a plumber and they could tap the inside of the housing for little money - 1/2 NPT
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index8.html


----------



## RCGoodin

I now have my allinone. Every home wine maker needs one. And, you cannot beat Steve's personal customer service.

Here's the link. Don't go anywhere else until you place your order. You will not regret it. Your next step after receiving it will be posting your response like this.

http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## dmulligan

vacuumpumpman said:


> I used a gray water pipe that was alrady threaded on one end (from Menards)- here is a link to a pic of it. I goes down approx 1'' from the bottom after being screwed in. - Typicaly you could take this housing to an Ace Hardware or a plumber and they could tap the inside of the housing for little money - 1/2 NPT
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index8.html



The hole in my housing is very very small. I am afraid that tapping it would cut through. The wall looks to be about 1 to 2mm thick. I got the Pentek 158326 1/4" not slim line 10" housing from filters fast. 

For now I've taken a grey irrigation pipe, which are cheap like borscht, and filled off the threads for what looks like a good pressure fit. I've also only left about 1/8" of space above the bottom of the filter housing. I will see how well that works.

David


----------



## vacuumpumpman

David
I would defintley leave more space than 1/8''. I was thinking along the lines of approx 1'' or so and yes a good pressure fit should be fine as well.


----------



## dmulligan

vacuumpumpman said:


> David
> I would defintley leave more space than 1/8''. I was thinking along the lines of approx 1'' or so and yes a good pressure fit should be fine as well.



The ID of the pipe is only 1/2" in diameter, so I was thinking that 1/8" between the pipe and the part the filter mounts on at the bottom of the housing would allow plenty of flow. Is that not enough space for the vacuum to pull in our something like that?


----------



## bucko

*My two cents*

I have had the allinone for about eight months now. I sit back and wonder how I could of enjoyed making wine without the allinone. It has truely made my tasks of racking, degassing and bottle filling fun. No more lifting full carboys and bottle filling is a snap. The customer service from steve is the best you will ever find from any company. I waited to give my review to see how everything worked and held up. If you dont have one than by all means you need to have this setup. I love mine and if you are on the fence about the purchase think of it as a long term investment in you. The time saved and wear and tear you put on yourself is well worth every penny.


----------



## dangerdave

I just started my 40th batch of wine. After a year of use, and hundreds of gallons of wine bootled (1000+ bottles!), my allinone is still working perfectly!

Once again, Steve, thanks!  It has more than paid for itself!


----------



## kanio

vacuumpumpman said:


> Ken
> It does have a built in thermal switch to protect the pump from overheating -



Thanks for the reply Steve. I got a PM and a call from you within few hours of my post. 

I haven't try it since our chat. i will put a room fan on it the next time i use it for bottling and racking. 

Good customer service.


----------



## jrd5173

dangerdave said:


> I just started my 40th batch of wine. After a year of use, and hundreds of gallons of wine bootled (1000+ bottles!), my allinone is still working perfectly!
> 
> Once again, Steve, thanks!  It has more than paid for itself!



I ordered the bottling accessory last night. Steve was very nice over the phone and also very helpful. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## roadpupp

Bottled for the first time using the all in one. This is the first time I had 30 bottles at the same height! Super easy to use once I got the hang of feathering the release valve once the bottles were 3/4 full.


----------



## jrd5173

I just received my bottling accessory from Steve and WOW! After a few practice rounds with an empty bottle and my carboy with water, it was a breeze! Can't wait to bottle my next batch in a few more days. A true time saver and with no mess. Steve you have created a great product and I wish you continued success!!!


----------



## RCGoodin

roadpupp said:


> Bottled for the first time using the all in one. This is the first time I had 30 bottles at the same height! Super easy to use once I got the hang of feathering the release valve once the bottles were 3/4 full.


 
So you release the valve at 3/4 full? I wait until it's at the bottom of the neck. I'll try your method next time.

I'm degassing Saurday. I understand that I need to transfer the wine from one carboy to another, four times, and the gas be gone, just like Beano.


----------



## roadpupp

I just crack the valve to slow the fill as it approaches the shoulder.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

That is correct Roadpup, but everyone does it a little different. So what ever feels comfortable to you.
As for degassing - Typically just transfer using vacuum and by the 3 rd racking all the Co2 should be removed without having to do a separate degassing stage. Typically you do 2 rackings within the first 2 weeks - One from the primary to the carboy and approx a week latter to get it off the leaves


----------



## kanio

Steve, my spring inside the bypass valve rusted away. Where can I get a spring?


----------



## Wade E

Are you running sulfite through this and not rinsing it out with water afterwards? Sulfites wreak havok on metal and should not be left with metals.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Wade E said:


> Are you running sulfite through this and not rinsing it out with water afterwards? Sulfites wreak havok on metal and should not be left with metals.



*Note to self;* Stop running Sulfite through vaccume bypass assembly


----------



## Olbuscap

Eiither that, or operate the valve plunger a bunch of times while running water through the tubing.


----------



## kanio

wine got in the overflow bottle. then i forgot to clean the valve afterward. i wonder if i can get a stainless steel spring in it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Well thanks for all the replies,
I have been trying to get ahold of Ken the past several days and we have been playing phone tag. 
Wade you are exactly right about the sulfites eating up the metal vacuum release. It is also mentioned in the FAQ'S as well. 
I do sell replacement valves for those of you who have this problem, with your allinone pumps


----------



## Wade E

You can run sulfites through it but it must be immediately flushed afterwords to prevent rusting.


----------



## nafarmboy

This post will serve 2 purposes, first I am tickled s**tless about my new allinonewinepump, I talked with Steve after my wife bought it for me, I had racked some wine and was happy but he said after I had a chance to use it to bottle with let people know what I thought about it, well as I said I am tickled sh**less, I was impressed using it to rack with but it was FUN to bottle with it. Second, this is my very first batch of wine to bottle, just wanted to say thanks to all the people on the forum for the information that they keep pumping out. I hope someday I will be able to pass on information that will help someone like ya'll have helped me. 
Thanks Tom
Edit: Using the pvc capsules as a guide, notice how close the levels are in each bottle and it was my first time to use it.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Well this was going to be on my Christmas wish list but everyone thinks so highly of this I may have to get it. I do have a question though. I know you can rack from carboy to carboy, but can you use it to go from fermenting bucket to carboy. Since I have recently celebrated the 28 Anniversary of my 21 birthday I have found out that things are getting a lot heavier. My husband lifts the heavy stuff when he is here, but he deploys a lot so isn't always around to help. Also this helps with degassing, correct? And getting my bottles filled to the correct height is a tough one for me, which I know will come with practice but every bit helps I think. Thanks Shelley


----------



## Wade E

Yes you can go from fermenting bucket to glass carboy but not reverse really nor can you rack to a plastic better bottle as the vacuum would collapse the better bottle.


----------



## ffemt128

ShelleyDickison said:


> My husband lifts the heavy stuff when he is here, but he deploys a lot so isn't always around to help.


 
Shelley,

Thank your husband for his service first off.

I still need to order the bottling set up, been meaning to, Maybe this weekend I'll shoot steve a paypal for the setup.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Christmas will come early*

Ok I bit the bullet and ordered it this morning. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## dangerdave

You're going to love it, Shelley. Steve is a great guy to work with, so if you have any questions or concerns, he'll fix you up!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

It's here! It's here! Dang, I don't have anything to rack, transfer or bottle. Guess I will just practice with it.


----------



## BigMac

*VacuumPumpMan for Pres!!*

I came up with the idea to use the pump to create a vacuum press so I don’t have to use my “Armstrong” ratchet press. I have kind of seen the idea on the web but it is super expensive.
First I drilled holes into the strainer bucket, then cut out a lid so the strainer bucket would fit in the suction bucket.
Then I installed a valve into the suction bucket then put the strainer bucket into the suction bucket.
Then I connected the suction bucket to a carboy and the vacuum pump.
I put the nylon strainer cloth into the strainer bucket, then filled it with grape skins and turned on the pump.
It took me about an hour to do two batches from 500lbs of grapes. 
Nearing the end of the process I had to turn the grape skins this way and that to get the most out of them.
I freaked out a little bit when the side wall of the suction bucket started to get sucked in but I just pulled up on the grape skins and it popped out again. The lesson here is that I couldn’t just walk away and let it do its thing.
It did a great job in getting the juice out of the grape skins. The grape skin cake is not 100% dry but pretty darn close! It’s not quite as efficient as the ratchet press but I bet that with the amount of grape skins I had I only gave up half a bottle of juice.
So all in all, it worked pretty well. What I really like about it is that the clean up is so easy, just the couple of buckets. Way easier than the ratchet press.


----------



## BobF

I might make one of these for pressing elderberries. That looks a lot easier to clean up than a steam juicer and I bet it's faster too.

Luc posted an article about making a press from buckets similar to this, but without the vacuum.

Very innovative - I like it!


----------



## TwinMaples

What a great idea! Thanks for sharing.

Have a few questions:


Does the strainer bucket fit "vacuum tight" with the lid on the suction bucket?
Is there a lid on the strainer bucket? It seems like there would be.
What size holes did you drill in the strainer bucket? Did you feel the holes were the right size?
I would like to make one of these. I agee with BobF; this would be great for elderberries. I still haven't picked my Norton grapes yet, either.

Thanks BigMac for your help!

Jim


----------



## BigMac

Hi Jim;

Getting a vacuum tight fitting was my main concern. As you can see from the picture, the vacuum is so good that the suction bucket started to collapse.
I did not put a lid on the strainer bucket. 
I used a 1/4in drill bit. In retrospect since I used the nylon bag the holes could have been bigger.

Good luck.

Mac


----------



## TwinMaples

Thanks for your help, Mac.

Have a few more questions for you:


On the suction bucket, is that a rubber gasket around the opening? Is that from a lid gasket or is it something else. If you are using a rubber gasket, is it required?
How far in is the strainer bucket? It looks like about 3 inches or so.
You said it took you an hour to do 2 batches. Is "a batch" a bucketful of grapes?
Thanks for your help and patience with my questions. Your "MacGiver-type hack" will make may winemaker's happy. This is so cool! 

Jim



BigMac said:


> Hi Jim;
> 
> Getting a vacuum tight fitting was my main concern. As you can see from the picture, the vacuum is so good that the suction bucket started to collapse.
> I did not put a lid on the strainer bucket.
> I used a 1/4in drill bit. In retrospect since I used the nylon bag the holes could have been bigger.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Mac


----------



## BigMac

Hi TwinMaples;

1 - It is not an actual gasket, it is a bucket lid with the opening cut out. It acts like a gasket though. Yes it is required so that the strainer bucket sits above the suction bucket.
2 - It probably goes down about 4 inches or so. 
3 - I noticed I wrote 500lbs of grapes. I meant to write 300lbs of grapes. I split the pulp of 300lbs of grapes into two batches. 

Did that answer your question?

And the great thing is that the vacuum pump just purred along.

Mac


----------



## TwinMaples

BigMac said:


> Hi TwinMaples;
> 
> Did that answer your question?
> 
> Mac


 
Yes, it did. Thanks.

If I can find the time (my son's getting married Saturday, so I may not), I will try to make mine. The rest of my Norton grapes will be ready in a week to 10 days, and I'd like to use this on those grapes.

Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## DocBee86

*It's Great*

My pump has made it home!!! Of course had to give a try out. After a few water runs decided to go ahead and rack my Barolo that just finished fermenting. I really wanted to see how good the degassing would be. I have to say that it worked perfectly. After racking I tried to further degass with my popeye arm degasser (brake vacuum) and at 20 inch Hg I barely got a bubble to form. It was amazing!!!! It was a little odd racking from the floor up to the counter rather than the downhill method, but in time will get used to that. No lifting up a 6 gallon full carboy again!!!! Will say I was a little unsure about all the hype, but this proved to be as good as was described!!!! Thanks for a great product and I would recommend it to any one! Next comes the bottling which I am really looking forward to being much easier.


----------



## Wade E

This is a must (pun intended) for anyone with a bad back or for those of you getting older!!!!! I first heard of vacuum pumps for winemsking years ago and was selling a sort of similiar system but not as compact for this reason. I have a bad back and if it wasnt for systems like this I would have stopped making wine.


----------



## Olbuscap

Doc Bee,
Prior to doing your first bottling, put some water in a container, carboy, or some other vessel and put it on the floor. Set your bottling fitting up and do a test run on filling a bottle. You may have to set the depth of the fill tube to where you want the fluid level in the bottle to be. Once you have that set, THEN sit back and really enjoy your bottling experience.
For anyone else out there just looking for advice, if you are doing more that a couple of batches or kits per year, do yourself a favor and invest in one of Steve's All-In-One pumps. You're gonna be happy, and that is before you sample your wine.


----------



## ckassotis

Not to ask an answered question, since I know I've seen this somewhere...

Hoping to get one of these ordered pretty quick-like. I remember seeing a link somewhere with all the other supplies needed with it, but wasn't able to find it on a scan through tonight. 

So I feel like when I first looked at this, there were additional supplies you needed for operation - is everything included now?

What do you need to purchase additional items for? Just bottling? Filtering? Is there a link set-up with a recommended package for those needed pieces? I did see the bottling set-up for an additional $42, just want to have all my ducks in a row before I make a move.

Thanks!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Everything is included to bottle and transfer - the only thing you need to supply is 2 - 3/8'' racing canes and 1 clear empty wine bottle. 
I can give you all the links to filtering as I only direct people where to purchase the set-up (30 dollars , includes housing ,bracket 2 filters and wrench )

Accessories is intended to those who already own a vacuum pump or replacement parts - it is a little confusing when first looking at it


----------



## Wade E

If you buy the filter set up in that link you will need to go to Ace Hardware or me to get 2 nylon 1/4" NPT to 3/8" barb fittings that screw into the filter housing. Do not buy metal ones as they will leech chemicals into your wine due to the high acidity in the wine.


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> There is a manual vacuum release valve - this valve is used to stop the transfer and bottling as well
> check the video on the website- it may help
> 
> thanks for all the reviews
> Steve
> 
> http://allinonewinepump.com/



Your video keeps hanging up. Its hard to convince the boss I need this if I can't show her it will make life easier.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I just temporarly posted on this site for those who can not view it 

https://vimeo.com/51839035

thanks - please let me know if ther are any more issues


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> I just temporarly posted on this site for those who can not view it
> 
> https://vimeo.com/51839035
> 
> thanks - please let me know if ther are any more issues




Now you gone and done it..  I want one. 

I just gotta convince the boss, she said it was cool so I might stand a better chance. Lol


----------



## dmulligan

I've finally had a chance to pull out my all in one wine pump and now I have some questions. I got the pump for a couple of reasons, most of them lead to saving time. Driving out CO2 is more work to do at the altitude I live at. I've had decent success but I want to be more sure that I've done a good job of it before bottling. Of course the pump is faster at transferring, filtering and bottling. I also want to reduce oxygen exposure. After saying all of that I would have to say that most of my time is spent cleaning and sanitizing equipement and bottles and therefore learning where I can save time there is my primary concern.

1) What is your first time, then normal cleaning procedure. Do I have to sanitize the insides of the stopper and tubes running to the overflow bottle? Do I have to sanitize the gas release valve? Is it okay to just sanitize my racking canes and the inside of the tube that goes between carboys? I just ran Aceptox (same as Onestep) through the canes and tube back and forth a few times.

2) Is there any need to keep the cap on the receiving side cane?

3) I tested the setup with a half sized carboy and my receiving carboy, I found that it is very easy to cause violent bubbling if you don't pay attention to when the source carboy is almost empty. What is the best way to eliminate this from happening?

Thanks,
David


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> I just temporarly posted on this site for those who can not view it
> 
> https://vimeo.com/51839035
> 
> thanks - please let me know if ther are any more issues



Now I have a question, will it pull a vacuum through a filter?


----------



## derunner

Steve,

I read the pump has 2 speeds. Is this 2 levels of vacuum that it attains, or just 2 speeds at how much air it moves?

to degass, can you just pull a vacuum from a carboy with a single hole stopper, or is that bad for a pump?

The video mentions 2 rackings to degass and also to use splash racking. When would you splash rack? primary to secondry? I thought we try to avoid adding oxegen after getting into a secondary carboy. Aso for a kit wine, some don't have you do a second rack until after fining if you are going to bulk age. So if you need 2 racks to degass, then you may have to rack liquids and lees? Would that be a splash rack?

Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> Now I have a question, will it pull a vacuum through a filter?


 

Yes it most defintley will and look back in previous posts and all the information where to purchase (filterfast) housing,wrench,bracket and 2 filters is under 30 dollars -


----------



## The_Wine_Gnat

Hi Steve,

I know you recommend 1micro filter for whites, but woudl the vacuum pump work fine for .35micron or .50micron filters? I am debating about diving into filtering yeast out to leave a higher RS level with minimal sorbates.

If it works great with those smaller filters, do you recommend using a 1 micron filter first then a .35/.50 filter?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

The_Wine_Gnat said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I know you recommend 1micro filter for whites, but woudl the vacuum pump work fine for .35micron or .50micron filters? I am debating about diving into filtering yeast out to leave a higher RS level with minimal sorbates.
> 
> If it works great with those smaller filters, do you recommend using a 1 micron filter first then a .35/.50 filter?


 

the .35 micron is no problem at all - it all depends on how much volume of wine you are dealing with in order to step down in sizes. It is always a good idea so you do not clog the filter prematurely, but if you are working with small batches (less than 12 gallons ) I would say you should be ok

When ever you filter make sure your wine is clear to start with first - then filter

I also have purshased filters from McMaster Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr
which also carries .35 micron filter for around 12 dollars
it is a nominal filter rating like the others from filter fast


----------



## The_Wine_Gnat

Thanks! I'll definitely be adding your allinonepump to my supply list.


----------



## ckassotis

Hey Steve, thanks for the quick reply and offer for more info! Super sorry that I went and disappeared, life has been a bit complicated recently. Too much going on. Very much appreciate it though! Will be looking to order your pump certainly by Christmas, and then will be in touch regarding the links for the filter set up! Thanks again!


----------



## dralarms

Really excited about getting mine. I can't wait.


----------



## dralarms

Got mine today. 

That is one well built piece of equipment. Looks like it will make my job easier.


----------



## dralarms

Well, I just used it to filter 12 gal. of wine. I'll bottle some this weekend but I and extremely impressed.


----------



## dralarms

I used the all in one today to bottle some water. Lol. Just to test the bottling function out. This thing is the berries.


I'm very impressed.


----------



## dan69man

Ordered the allinonewinepump Nov 11, after reading all the reviews saying this is a must have...well got mine today and was like a kid on Christmas morning, I couldn’t wait to get home any try it out. And talk about perfect timing today i was suppose to rack my WX Eclipse merlot and Zin/syrah. Within an hour both were racked. If you don't already have the allinonewinepump get it.
IT IS WORTH EVERY PENNY!! I am looking forward to bottling with this gem. 


Thank you Steve aka (vacuumpumpman)

Dan


----------



## Pumpkinman

It looks like I might be getting one of these for Christmas! SWEET!!


----------



## Longtrain

I was going to get the mini-jet, but this will be much more useful, Merry Christmas to me...

Tony


----------



## Runningwolf

Tony, I have no personal ties to the "All in One", but would like to respectfully give you my own personal opinion if that's ok. 

If you did not buy the mini-jet yet I would give it another thought. I owned one and used it for several years and it did a great job other than leaking (which was ok as I use iit in the basement and not the kitchen). Once I used a canister filter I never used it again and sold it.

For the same money or a few dollars more you can get the "all in one" which will bottle and rack for you (this is a big deal). Than for around 50-75 dollars they can set you up with a filter. Now you can filter and bottle in one step. Now thats my friend is pretty damn cool. I know, I've been doing it for years. 

I only mention this to you as another winemaker to help you save money and time in this great hobby.


----------



## Longtrain

I've been making kits for a while now and need to move to the next step of efficiency. I've been putting off on filtering since my wines are very clear and don't have an issue with them in that regard. Degassing has been a PIA early on, I did buy a mity-mite vacuum brake bleeder, which works well and exercises my hands. 

But, reading about the "All in One", and seeing the video has convinced me in that direction. I may get some house filtering stuff to put inline at some point. So, as soon as my retirement check hits on Dec 1, I'll be ordering. My wife says I can't open til Christmas ;(

Thanks for the insight,

Tony


----------



## Winofarmer

Placed my order yesterday at 7:11 pm and had a email at 9:05 that it had been shipped!!!! Now thats service....I am going to be like a kid on Christmas Eve waiting for my wine pump to show up in the mail. 

__________________


----------



## BobF

I don't need one, but you guys are making me want one anyway


----------



## rezod11

Wantwantwant! And I will get it: )...eventually!


----------



## Pumpkinman

I should be getting word this weekend if the in laws are buying one for me for Christmas, if not, I'm pulling the trigger and buying it myself. (that just means I'll put a Vinmetrica SC-300 on the Christmas list in its place...lmao)


----------



## Longtrain

Going to the PC soon to place my order. Can't wait...all done.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Mine was ordered today~!!!!! SWEEET!...Now I have to wait until Christmas to get it....lol


----------



## Longtrain

Pumpkinman said:


> Mine was ordered today~!!!!! SWEEET!...Now I have to wait until Christmas to get it....lol



I already got a shipping notification from Steve, thanks for the fast service. On the sad news side, my wife really wants to wrap it for Christmas morning .


----------



## Pumpkinman

Yep, we got our notification! WOOOOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Boatboy24

Longtrain said:


> I already got a shipping notification from Steve, thanks for the fast service. On the sad news side, my wife really wants to wrap it for Christmas morning .



Take the pump out of the box first, then let her wrap it.


----------



## GreginND

I've got some parts and I've been searching and searching for a vacuum pump that I would trust at a good price. I couldn't beat the All In One, especially considering all the fittings and everything that comes with it. So I pulled the trigger today and put in my order. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## UBB

GreginND said:


> I've got some parts and I've been searching and searching for a vacuum pump that I would trust at a good price. I couldn't beat the All In One, especially considering all the fittings and everything that comes with it. So I pulled the trigger today and put in my order. Merry Christmas to me!



If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you and use it as a spare.


----------



## GreginND

UBB said:


> If you don't like it, I'll buy it from you and use it as a spare.



I guess one can dream, eh?


----------



## UBB

GreginND said:


> I guess one can dream, eh?



It's a dream come true. You have a 100% satisfaction or get your $$ back guarantee and I'm not even the manufacturer.


----------



## Longtrain

Got mine yesterday. My wife said that she knew I couldn't wait to Christmas, so, she got me something else to open . So, I've got a lot to figure out and play a bit, will post my results.


----------



## MDV

I am jumping on the band wagon and just placed my order today. I was impressed with Steve, he is a true entreprenuer. If the product is as good as i am hearing, it will be in high demand and i will be glad i got in fairly early. I will post my findings next week after i have used it to filter, transfer and bottle my Cab.


----------



## GreginND

Yay! Mine should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## Longtrain

Steve is a genius. The pump is amazing, simple and efficient. 

Once I got it setup, I transferred some water from my primary to an empty carboy to see how it functioned.

Next, I transferred some no rinse cleanser from jug to jug, followed by some K-meta. Wiped down the racking canes with K-meta, then proceeded to rack some Gewurtztraminer back and forth a couple of times. Got some CO2 out, wasn't much to begin with, but it got it out fine. With my Mity-mite vacuum brake bleeder, that carboy held better the 24 lbs of vacuum without any problem and no CO2 activity, nice. 

The real genius was in bottling, simple, fast, not one spill and every single bottle was filled to the exact level, perfect every time. Scary easy. 

A little mental coordination is needed to remember to cleanse the lines between processes, but no real problem, tubing breaks down easily. A soak in hot water makes attaching to the racking canes a snap.

I know that I'm preaching to the choir about this product, but for those contemplating a purchase, you won't be sorry, makes short time of racking and bottling.

Tony


----------



## Winofarmer

Got my pump yesterday and tryed it out on two 5 gallon batches, it is simple and amazing.Anyone setting on the fence about getting one of these jump over and get one you will be happy!!! Thanks Steve...


----------



## Terry0220

Hubby asked me what I wanted for Christmas,,,and I told him an Allinonewinepump!! Guess What???? I got it,,pm Steve to see if I needed anything extra other than the racking canes,,he responded very quickly and ask for a phone number to talk and answer any questions I might have,,,he was very helpful and one heck of a guy to talk to, ordered it right then and there while on the phone with him,,,,now to wait till it gets here! Who needs jewelry??


----------



## greyday

Ok, so I bought this like a year ago and it's sat in basement as I've had no time to figure it out (yes, I'm dumb, it's incredibly easy to set up, other than getting tubing through the orange cap). Used it tonight to transfer some mead from a too large secondary to a 5 gallon carboy for bulk aging. Wow, that was easy! This thing is really as great as everyone on here says it is; if you plan on making wine regularly, even just a couple batches a year, I'd put picking this thing up pretty much at the top of your list...


----------



## dinolan

I ordered the bottling setup from Steve 2 weeks ago and got the goods just a couple days later. I just had the opportunity to give it a test ride today. I was a little concerned about what I thought was the lack of detailed directions for bottling using my own Wade-bought pump. But on the phone Steve made it sound simple. And it was. It's very intuitive to use, and it fills quickly with virtually nothing going to the overflow container. I've got 15 gals. ready for bottling, and I'm actually looking forward to doing it now. Thanks Steve, and a belated thanks to Wade.


----------



## MDV

*My new Pump*

I thought I had submitted this earlier, however I have not seen it posted. Oh we'll, here goes again.
I received my Allineonewinepump this weekend and I am extremely happy with my purchase. I will no longer degas the old fashion way. I filtered my wine with a 1micron whole house inline polypropylene spun wound cartridge in a snap and the results were outstanding. All I can say about the bottle filling, it was just plain fun!

The product design was well thought out. It is very compact and efficient with all of its capabilities! I cannot wait until it is time to transfer my next batch of wine.



Very satisfied customer


----------



## greyday

Even though its already been said multiple times (and says so on the site), I'd just like to reiterate that this pump does not work with plastic bottles. Even if the guy at the store tells you that a Better Bottle will be fine, don't listen! It won't.

Not at ALL a negative on the product, I love it more and more with each use!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Greyday !!


Over the years I have figured out how to incorporate the plastic BB carboys with the All In One. You can always pull from a BB or an open container – whether you are transferring, bottling or filtering – you do have to go into a glass container in order to withstand the vacuum pressure otherwise it will collapse.

I have talked to many customers who have both types of carboys and this is what I recommend.Transfer from BB to glass to remove CO2 and sediment. The glass carboy should be higher than the BB for the next time you transfer; you can start a small vacuum, only to get the gravity to work for you and then turn off the pump. This way there is still no lifting of heavy carboys !!


----------



## dangerdave

Looks like a lot of folks are having a Happy Allinone Christmas this year!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dangerdave said:


> Looks like a lot of folks are having a Happy Allinone Christmas this year!


 
That is really cool - how you did that !! Did a little Elf help you ?

Tis the Season they say !! (for sharing all your homemande wines, for friends and family, I just wished alot of you folks lived closer)


----------



## Longtrain

Decided to purchase the filter setup as recommended by Steve. He spent a fair amount of time on the phone reviewing the setup and his recommended process, from setup, sanitizing and filtering. Thanks again Steve. Merry Christmas again to me...

Tony


----------



## Danml

Longtrain said:


> Decided to purchase the filter setup as recommended by Steve. He spent a fair amount of time on the phone reviewing the setup and his recommended process, from setup, sanitizing and filtering. Thanks again Steve. Merry Christmas again to me...
> 
> Tony


 
If you ordered from filtersfast.com, I hope you are having better luck then me. Ordered mine on 12-4 and just got off the phone with them.....and it's still not shipped. Only the filter housing was back ordered, other parts needed they had. First back ordered then waiting to be put into stock/bins and then should be shipping out shortly. Same BS for three weeks. Never again. 
But I did use the pump for racking.....works great. Thanks Steve.


----------



## dralarms

I guess they need to change the name to filtersnotsofast.


----------



## BobF

I've always had great experiences with filtersfast. I've never tried to order OOS items though.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Try Water Filters Fast, they have the same products, almost the same pricing, I had to order the filter housing there, filtersfast was out, just remember, it is the holiday season, shipping will be sloooooooow.


----------



## Danml

Pumpkinman said:


> Try Water Filters Fast, they have the same products, almost the same pricing, I had to order the filter housing there, filtersfast was out, just remember, it is the holiday season, shipping will be sloooooooow.


 
Have a number on the part by chance ??


----------



## Pumpkinman

I used the part numbers that were given to me for filters fast, I'll give you the exact info as soon as I get back to my office.


----------



## fruitNinja

Not trying to derail the filter discussion. But I have an allinone question about max gallon amounts and plastic containers (not better bottles)

I'm thinking of trying a 30gal batch and want to use either Flextank or the Speidel plastic containers. The Speidel containers seem plenty rigid enough to maintain the negative pressure of the pump. 

Thoughts or suggestions? I like the features of the pump but want to make sure it works with my proposed set up. 

Sorry if in wrong thread.


----------



## Longtrain

Just got my FedEx tracking info, should be here next week. Let you know...


----------



## pg55

order the "allinone......" plus order a filter set up.
Thanks Steve for all the info you sent me.


----------



## harmony24

How difficult is it to clean the filter set-up? Does it affect the wines taste? How often do you need to change the filter? How many gallons can go through before changing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

harmony24 said:


> How difficult is it to clean the filter set-up ?





harmony24 said:


> ?[/QUOTE





harmony24 said:


> Very easy - just remove the filter and run water and or sulfite thru it.Does it affect the wines taste? No - not in my opinion  How often do you need to change the filter? I do not save the filters,considering they are soo cheap and I could possibly ruin a batch of wine if I did not store it properly. How many gallons can go through before changing?


 That is a good question - some will say up to 1000 gallons - others 65 gallons - it is mainly on how clear your wine that you are filtering and to what micron size

I hope this helps - I am no expert on filters


----------



## GreginND

Just wondering if folks use the whole house filter cartridge for a commercial setup rather than the typical heavy duty (and expensive) plate filters?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Just my personal opinion that I believe that most people on this post (review of the Allinone) will typically choose the cannister filter because of the price,clean-up of ease,takes up very little space, and it also works well in conjunction with the Allinone.

Alot of customers have purchased the cannister filters for the exact same reasons as stated above.


----------



## Thig

If you filter a 5 gallon batch and it is going to be a few weeks before you filter another batch, can the filter be saved or is it better to toss it and get a new one each time?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

My personal opinion is to toss the filter - because I do not want to possibly ruin the batch of wine because I wanted to save 4 dollars. But others put them in a sealed container of sulfite.


----------



## greyday

I use a house filter, but I don't have a commercial set up...

And you can toss the filter or, as Steve said, keep it suspended in a sulfite solution. You can just fill the filter housing with a mild starsan solution, that's what I usually do. 6 weeks is a bit much, though, I'd probably toss it if it's going to be that long, but just my opinion.


----------



## GreginND

I spent all afternoon racking wines and putting them away for cold stabilization. I had the opportunity to use my allinone for the first time. Folks, it doesn't get easier than this! What a great experience.


----------



## eblasmn9

I received my allinwinepump yesterday. Spent time on the phone with Steve before I purchased it. A really good conversation about wine making. I bottled a WE peach apricot chardonnay today. Wow, was that fast and easy. I am impressed. This really makes bottling easy. I will be filtering three wines on New years. I will also be using the pump to bottle my Red Mountain Trio next weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Thig

The clear filter housing from filterfast is out of stock, hope they get some in stock soon.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I found several - but filter fast always has the best price soo far 

*Here is a PDF to all - for the complete filter set-up (look below) *

Pleas check this thread also for indexing your filter housing for proper seal 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

I hope this helps 

View attachment filter list.pdf


----------



## Thig

I tried that briefly and most of them require you to buy in cases of 12. I will keep looking.


----------



## Danml

I have been waiting since Dec. 4th for a filter from filter...........slow. Called yeasterday ( Dec 29 ) and they said it was shipped and sent me a tracking number. We will see....


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sorry for everyone that you seem to be waiting on your filter situation. 
On the postive note - Atleast no one is complaining that they have not received their Allinone !

Here is an alternative to filter fast for the housings until they replenish their stock - I am also looking into a different supplier as well
http://www.superwater.com/pent15832...dium=organic&gclid=CKnBxOOlwbQCFckWMgodMWQAsA[/QUOTE]


----------



## Winofarmer

Couple questions on the filters...What are the fittings to hook up the hoses called??? What size are they and where do you get them ??? 
Thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Winofarmer said:


> Couple questions on the filters...What are the fittings to hook up the hoses called??? What size are they and where do you get them ???
> Thanks


 
Here you go Lon - You only need 2 of them ,and hopefully you can find these at your local hardware store - but atleast you have something to refer to now.


----------



## Winofarmer

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here you go Lon - You only need 2 of them ,and hopefully you can find these at your local hardware store - but atleast you have something to refer to now.



Thanks Steve that helps a bunch...


----------



## BigMac

*Happy New Year to the Vacuum Pump Man!!!*

It took me all weekend but I finally got all caught up for 2012!!
Everything is racked, tasted (for sure!!), measured, and adjusted!
Got a few things to bottle in Jan.

Couldn't have done it all without my trusty Pump!!


Cheers to Steve!!!

Jim


----------



## Terry0220

Steve,,I have to tell you,,The allinone is a fantastic piece of must have equipment for the home winemaker!!! Finally got to use mine!! As a female, I was able to set it up and use it by myself!! Hubby asked me what he could do,,told him nothing,,and then he said what am I doing here with you then? I told him "to watch" LOL!!! I didn't need him to help!! Had him there just in case,,,lmao!!! If anyone is thinking of getting one,,,do it!! You won't be sorry! I put my Riesling into a carboy, racked my 6 gal peach, a 6 gal mixed country berry, my 5 gal second time around mixed country berry and bottled the 2 gal of strawberry riesling in no time at all!! 

Steve, I raise my glass to you!! Thanks!!


----------



## tnterryt

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here you go Lon - You only need 2 of them ,and hopefully you can find these at your local hardware store - but atleast you have something to refer to now.



not to hijack this thread but i found a place to get these fittings dirt cheep i have ordered one tone time and recieved them within 4 days of ordering http://www.coxhardware.com/pv-12412-27143-nylon-hose-barb-adapter-x-mpt-sizes.aspx


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Terry0220 said:


> Steve,,I have to tell you,,The allinone is a fantastic piece of must have equipment for the home winemaker!!! Finally got to use mine!! As a female, I was able to set it up and use it by myself!! Hubby asked me what he could do,,told him nothing,,and then he said what am I doing here with you then? I told him "to watch" LOL!!! I didn't need him to help!! Had him there just in case,,,lmao!!! If anyone is thinking of getting one,,,do it!! You won't be sorry! I put my Riesling into a carboy, racked my 6 gal peach, a 6 gal mixed country berry, my 5 gal second time around mixed country berry and bottled the 2 gal of strawberry riesling in no time at all!!
> 
> Steve, I raise my glass to you!! Thanks!!


 

Thanks Terry !!
You really started my Year out with this post !! I really enjoy hearing how the Allinone has helped everyone in their winemaking, personally without it I would have to give up winemaking,due to lifting of heavy carboys and leaning over while bottling.

Happy New Year


----------



## Runningwolf

I am reposting this post from earlier today so Steve can have all comments from his machine on one thread.

My first thought is "if you don't own one, why not". After hearing all the rave reviews and promoting it myself without using it based off all the other reviews here, I finally had to try it for myself. 

At first there is that intimidation factor that you have with any new piece of equipment. It goes away withing seconds after turning on the machine and setting the bung on the first bottle. I had a pail of meta solution that I used on my first bottle to sanitize the line. The entire process was so easy and simple anyone can use it with ease.

Two things to keep in mind;

Your carboy needs to be lower than your bottles to work properly. Damn shame, it means after your last racking you can't break your back lifting the carboy back up on the counter top.

Also you cannot filter and bottle at the same time. Filtering with this will be awesome but it is a separate process (not all that bad of a thing).

I have always used the Enolmatic bottle filler and filter. It takes about 15-20 minutes to setup and sanitize. It also takes an hour to tear down and clean after bottling. The cost is around $800 off the top of my head.

The "All in One" took me less than 5 minutes to set up and under two minutes to clean two lines. First I filled one bottle with meta solution and dumped it. Then I filled it again to over flow it into the second hose to clean the line going to the over flow bottle. Thats it. Simple (KISS).

I had all my bottles sanitized and in my bottling crate and just went from one bottle to the next. Then I went back and corked everything. The entire process was fast enough I felt comfortable doing that.

I compare the "All in One" to the Portuguese floor corker which I use. A fraction of the cost of bigger units and works just as well or better. They really take the pain out of otherwise cumbersome tasks.


----------



## GreginND

I tried out my all in one with the cartridge filter today. I still need to plug the hole in the top of the filter housing as it was leaking a little bit, but it certainly worked well! I then used the all in one to bottle for the first time. So much easier than gravity with the stupid filling wand. Perfect level of wine in the bottle and it took just a few minutes to fill 14 bottles with my peach melomel.

Still not convinced filtering makes a difference? My wine looked pretty clear but after passing it through the 1 micron filter the difference is remarkable - especially in the sunlight.


----------



## eblasmn9

Great pictures GreginND! Really shows the polishing that a filter does on a white wine. I always filter my white wines to make sure there are no pieces of yeast in it. I am on the fence filtering my red wines. I am leaning towards also filtering my red wines especially with how easy and fast the allinone is.


----------



## Wade E

Great job all. I filter my reds with a 5 micron and if your wine shelves for a few years it really does make a huge difference! Its much harder to notice any residual sediment in a red wine and even after bulk aging my reds for a year or more I've had sediment in my bottles until I started hitting it with a 5 mic on before bottling.


----------



## Vintner

This is just a quick post... I will brag more on my purchase at a later date. The Allinone pump is awesome!!! I racked 12 gallons of wine tonight with the Allinone pump and what a back saver it is! Also, I have really struggled with degassing my wine before now. I have killed batteries on cordless drills degassing and still had a little CO2 in the bottle after the effort. That problem is now resolved. I could NOT believe how much CO2 the Allinone removed tonight. AFTER I worked my butt off with the drill, there were 3-4 inches of CO2 foam on the first transfer. The Allinone is the best wine making tool I have bought to date.

Steve is awesome also. He called me to see if I had any questions after the purchase. That kind of customer service is unheard of these days. The system was easy to set up for me...I don't need any freaking instructions... (typical male) HeHeHe... It made perfect sense once I watched the online video. I could NOT be a more happy customer. If you want the best bang for the buck wine making tool out there, buy one. I am one happy customer!

Thanks Steve!

Doug


----------



## Wade E

I think 32 pages is enough evidence!!!!!!! LOL
Not saying to stop, just saying if you are still in the closet on this one and scared to buy it just look.at all these pages of praise!


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm in after seeing Greg's filter compare pics. I've been degassing with a brake bleeder and have been pretty pleased with it. But the idea of being able to filter so easily and bottle while standing has sold me. Just a question of when at this point. 

Steve: When are you having your annual 50% off sale?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would like to personally thank everyone who has posted on this thread. I feel that testimonials are the best way to promote any product. I can sit here and tell you how great my product is – but it is other winemakers like yourselves that do it best – it is much better to hear from people that have used it first hand. So I ask you, if you are reading this and it helped you in your decision making to purchase one, Please leave a comment yourself in order to help someone else in their decision making. 
I would encourage, if you are not a member of WMT, to become one. There is an unlimited amount of resources here all willing to help you in your winemaking journey.


----------



## GreginND

I will add that I was planning on building a vacuum and filtering system myself. Then I started looking around for vacuum pumps and realized that the allinone price, complete with hoses and the right bungs, etc., was cheaper than nearly every used pump of dubious working condition I could find on ebay.


----------



## pg55

I got in my AIOWP the other day I still got to fix things up like leveling my table and setting up where my filter will mount. I can see from the get go this will make it a heck alot easier than the way I was doing it before.
Now to show a few pics of how I am doing my filter. I got the filter housing as recommended by Steve. First thing I did was to tap the four holes on the white part of the filter housing 10/24 about 1" deep. The holes that are there were tapped with no problems. I then cut 2 ss 10/24 bolts to make 2 studs 1.25" long. I screwd in the studs 3/4"into the housing. Now I can remove the complete filter housing for cleaning. i have hex nuts on it now but will use wing nuts.
i will try just using 2 studs for now.






Then I tapped the inside of the housing with 1/2 ntpIt did tap but I found the material to be a little thin and tap had a tendecy to cock a little and push out on the walls.Just go slow and work your tap back out and in to clear rhe plastic shavings. I also used water to help as a little lube and to help clear out the shavings. Use teflon tape no more than 2 wraps on the treaded 1/2 pipe. screw it in till it bottoms out or buries all the pipe treads.(As a note I allways find people want to wrap too much teflon tape. A lot otf time the tape just bunches up as it is being screwed in. The tape acts as a lubricant and does seal on the taper treads.)
this was a 12" pvc pipe got at HD by the lawn watering system section. I cut it down to 8.5"






Now this last pic shows how the pipe sits in the housing without a filter.
As you can see it is a little cocked but it does not interfer when putting on a filter.
I wanted a 1/2" clearance from the bottom of the pipe to the top of the clear plastic filter holder . I ended up with 3/4" instead.






I hope you understand what I did which is not much more than whats all ready being done.
All so my local wine/beer making store had 1 micron filters that fit my housing for $2.69 . It is what the beer makers are filtering their beer with. Next time I go I will pick up acouple to try out. I plan on ditching the filter after each use.


----------



## pg55

A queston to Steve or Runningwolf about filtering and bottling at the same time. Why would it not work? The only thing I see is that it may not want to gravity flow backwards thru the filter.
If that is the case I may add a pushbotton bypass valve around the filter. But now I will be making more things complicated. I guess I will stick with filter into clean carboy then fill bottles from carboy.


----------



## GreginND

I would not filter and bottle at the same time because the pressure will be constantly changing up and down as you fill each bottle. Also, during bottling you have less vacuum (a slight bleed hole in the filler) so the bottle fills at a rate that is not too fast. This would make filtering more difficult. You want constant steady vacuum to pull the wine through the filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Well you both are absolutely correct !! I would recommend filtering the same time that you would typically do your transfer prior to bottling, then you would be ready to bottle at any given time. Another point that Dan mentioned - by filtering the whole batch you would have more consisentant levels of So2 throughout your bottles also.


----------



## Wade E

Not to mention that if your filtering and make a mistake and stir it up bad you will clog the filter possibly or just not filter as good if it gets stirred up bad and if you have say 10 bottles full already then youll have to dump back in so that you will have your carboy full still.


----------



## Wade E

GreginND said:


> I will add that I was planning on building a vacuum and filtering system myself. Then I started looking around for vacuum pumps and realized that the allinone price, complete with hoses and the right bungs, etc., was cheaper than nearly every used pump of dubious working condition I could find on ebay.



As someone who used to sell the pumps and everything to use it for winemaking on this site for you guys and myself I can tell you the above post is dead on!!! Can it be done under that price, maybe if your very lucky and want to wait and wait and watch ebay forever but you still have to search around for the bungs, special hoses that dont collapse under vacuum, special fittings from vacuum pump to hoses, and so on. I had to do a *LOT* of legwork to pull it all together and be able to sell it to you guys at a price that wouldnt shock your socks off!!!!! I also had to buy a lot of stuff in bulk to do that also!! When I heard of this set up from someone on this site I immediately contacted Steve to ask if he was interested in advertising and selling his product here and that was basically the end of me struggling. Did I make some money, yes. Was the end result a good product, yes. Was it a nice little package, no!!! It was a much bigger set up and not 1 pce that takes up very little room.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

pg55
Thanks for taking the time and explaining how to add the piece of pipe down the middle of the housing with pictures and all. I know I talked about it briefely in the past on how to - but you made it soo much easier for someone else to duplicate. I also like the idea of the threadded rod as well !!


----------



## harmony24

I was trying to purchase the pentek filter equipment online, but it is saying that this type of filter housing and assembly has been discontinued. Does anyone know of any alternative of this filter?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Pumpkinman on 12-20 -2012
Mentioned on this thread about an alternative for purchasing filter supplies
I believe it was water filter fast - same part numbers - I hope this helps


----------



## harmony24

Thanks. I will try looking it up. All the searches I've done have came up empty handed unless you buy them by the case. Last look up said they were discontinued. I hope not.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

harmony24 said:


> Thanks. I will try looking it up. All the searches I've done have came up empty handed unless you buy them by the case. Last look up said they were discontinued. I hope not.


 

Here I just googled it and came up with several solutions - 
http://www.superwater.com/pent158326s.html

I would still call filterfast and ask - I noticed that on their website it was 
*out of stock - not discontinued , *so that means that they will restock soon .


----------



## Pumpkinman

Harmony24,
If the link that Steve Provided is out, try www.waterfiltersfast.com, they have them listed Click here

I think this would work as well Click here, it doesn't have that button that can pull in air. Maybe Steve can confirm that this would work.


----------



## JetJockey

Hi all, Been reading a lot and learning a lot more. First post, first kit so be gentle! I am making a Wine Expert White Merlot kit. I am currently 5 days into 10-day Step 2 – Secondary Fermentation (sound similar to a 12-step program . Step 3 – Stabilizing & Clearing states that “trapped gas in the wine will prevent clearing”. I plan to use the AIOWP for racking and degassing. I’m told that racking with a vacuum pump 3 times will completely degas the wine.

My question is for this White Merlot kit with the F-pack, what should the proper steps or process be to stabilize, clear, and degas using the vacuum pump? I understand the WE kits require the sediment in solution to clear properly because of the clarifying agent.

Should I:
1.	Stir the wine (SG<0.996) with a drill/whip, then vacuum rack/transfer 100% of stirred wine and sediment before adding package #3 K-metabisulphite and package #4 K-sorbate; stir 2 minutes; and then add F-pack/stir; and #5 clarifier (Isinglass); and then stir 2 minutes? OR
2.	Add #3 metabisulphite and #4 sorbate, then Stir the wine (SG<0.996) with a drill/whip for 2 minutes, then add F-pack and stir 60 seconds, and then #5 clarifier, stir for 2 minutes and finally vacuum rack to degas? OR
3.	Some other combination of steps?

Just trying to use the vacuum pump to rack/transfer to ensure complete degassing. 

Here is the response I received from Wine Expert Customer Service!
"Hello,
Thank you for your contact. I have no information on Degassing with a Vacuum system. If you use a vacuum degassing system on our kits, Winexpert will not warrant them against failure, nor will we be able to replace failed kits. 

You should be able to fully de-gas a kit on fining and stabilising day with a proper wine whip in less than two minutes of processing, from beginning to end. But this is only possible if you have 

1) Pitched the yeast when the kit was 75F (24C) or above (up to 79F/26C is fine) - I pitched at 75*!
2) Maintained the temperature of the must at 75F (24C) from start to bottling." I have a constant 73-74* wine temp!

What is the best practice with these kits and the AIOWP? Please help!


----------



## GreginND

Well, I don't make kits but I don't think there is any need for the wine whip if you are doing vacuum racking. That should eventually take care of any gas over the course of a few rankings. 

By the way, are you the same JetJockey from Canada who I came to know several years ago on iChat?


----------



## JetJockey

Greg,
Thanks for the reply! I flew several trips weekly to Canada, but never was on iChat. I'm from central PA.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

JetJockey
I am no expert when it comes to doing kits - but it seem pretty straight foward. If I am wrong I hope someone will point it out.

First I would start a transfer while you vacuum splash and at approx 1/3 full in the receiving carboy - stop - add all your ingredients 
sulfite ,sorbate , and the clarifier and start vacuum racking again, that should stir everything up in the carboy without having to stir it at all.


----------



## ckassotis

Just wanted to update that the Pentek casing is back in stock over at Filtersfast for cheaper than I recall. I ended up ordering it from Superwater prior to New Year's and it still has not been shipped to me. I would very much not recommend people use this company if you can help it. I talked to the owner twice now and he whined to me over the phone that he was already selling it cheaper than he should and that he needed to find an affordable way to ship it to me. Very frustrating when this is the only piece I need to get my wine pump set up and going.


----------



## g8keeper

just ordered my pump tonight...woohoo....now i just can't wait to get my new toy!!!....guess i will just have to give my review once i receive it and finally get to use it the first time.....smilez....


----------



## Thig

ckassotis said:


> Just wanted to update that the Pentek casing is back in stock over at Filtersfast
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I finally got my filter ordered today. Used my pump last weekend for the first time and love it.
Click to expand...


----------



## terroirdejeroir

Hallelujah!! I got my allinonewinepump for Christmas, but I neglected to get the additional racking canes until recently. Used it for the first time this weekend and it worked phenomenally. I cannot tell you how happy I am not to have to manually degas my carboys. Manual degassing is by far the worst part of winemaking and it was absolutely a dream to use and clean up was easy. 

Next step is to get the pieces for filtering. Wahoo!!


----------



## geek

terroirdejeroir said:


> Hallelujah!! I got my allinonewinepump for Christmas, but I neglected to get the additional racking canes until recently. Used it for the first time this weekend and it worked phenomenally. I cannot tell you how happy I am not to have to manually degas my carboys. Manual degassing is by far the worst part of winemaking and it was absolutely a dream to use and clean up was easy.
> 
> Next step is to get the pieces for filtering. Wahoo!!



I got mine also before Christmas and the pump is a must have, I also just ordered my filter setup needed from filtersfast.com and should be here next week.


----------



## eblasmn9

vacuumpumpman said:


> JetJockey
> I am no expert when it comes to doing kits - but it seem pretty straight foward. If I am wrong I hope someone will point it out.
> 
> First I would start a transfer while you vacuum splash and at approx 1/3 full in the receiving carboy - stop - add all your ingredients
> sulfite ,sorbate , and the clarifier and start vacuum racking again, that should stir everything up in the carboy without having to stir it at all.


This is the method I used today clearing my coffee port. Works really great. The amount of sediment falling out in a short amount of time is crazy.


----------



## g8keeper

while i can't as of yet give my review of the pump as i have not received it yet, i can at least give my review of steve's service so far....i ordered my pump on friday evening....i received a message from steve, thanking me for my order the next day, as well as letting me know that he would be shipping my order out on monday as he was busy this weekend taking care of some personal business....he asked me about wanting the additional tubing, which i declined originally until he informed me that i probably couldn't aquire it at my lhbs, so i later went ahead, after asking my other half whether she minded me adding it to my order, and sent steve a message....now here we are this evening, and i have already received word from steve that my package is ready for shipment in the morning, and that my shipping has been upgraded to ensure that it will be here before the upcoming weekend!!!!....i tell you what, you would definitely being doing yourself an injustice by not doing business with this man....he is incredible.....if all vendors had service like steve does, than the world would be a much better place!!!!...once again, steve, thank you for all your assistance and service....


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am now selling the 1/4 NPT to a 3/8 barb end on my Accessory page. It will make it easier for those that are buying the pump and planning on purchasing the 10'' whole house filtration system.


----------



## eblasmn9

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am now selling the 1/4 NPT to a 3/8 barb end on my Accessory page. It will make it easier for those that are buying the pump and planning on purchasing the 10'' whole house filtration system.


Now your offering the 1/4 NPT to a 3/8 barb after I ran all over Toledo and finding only brass. I did go to Ace hardware to get their last two. 
Seriously steve, You customer service is excellent and continues to get even better.
By the way after two bottlings, two clearings, 8 rackings the allinone is fantastic. Clearing a wine is so much quicker when it is degassed properly. It should have been my first major equipment purchase. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## ckassotis

Just to reiterate, if filtersfast runs out of the filter casing, DO NOT order it from Superwater. A week and a half after charging my credit card and still not shipping it, I asked for the owner to cancel my order to just order it through filtersfast who had it back in stock. The owner cursed at me and hung up on me and I had to lodge a formal charge dispute with my credit card company to be compensated for the cost, as I'm quite sure he had no intention of giving me the refund. Cannot say enough bad things about that guy. 

Got the last piece I needed from FF today though, so hoping to get it all set up soon! Can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## MonkeyK

I tried superwater too. A week after ordering, I asked for a status update on the order. No response other than to cancel my order and PayPal refund.


----------



## JetJockey

Here is a filter housing question. I found both Pentek filter housing part numbers listed in this filter thread. Filtersfast has two Pentek 10” housing models. They appear identical with ¼” NPT fittings. Part # 158117 is $10.99 and has a pressure relief button on the top of the housing. Part# 158326 does NOT have the pressure relief and is $7.99.

Is one better than the other. My concern is that the pressure relief valve has some metal parts and running sanitizing solution through it may cause corrosion. With the pressure relief button of the AIOWP, is there any reason to get the one with the button? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## dralarms

Get the one withOUT the pressure release valve.


----------



## GreginND

I made the mistake of getting the one with the valve. I still need to plug it up. What is the best thing to plug it with? I suppose some epoxy would work but I hate the fumes. Would a silicone caulk be too soft for the vacuum?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would recommend the one without the valve on top also. I now have a link on the FAQ's for a filter link which will take you here 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index31.html

GreginND - I would not use silicone !!
If you do not like the smell of apoxy, you could try using a stainless steel bolt and sealing washers on both side.


----------



## Ricky

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am now selling the 1/4 NPT to a 3/8 barb end on my Accessory page. It will make it easier for those that are buying the pump and planning on purchasing the 10'' whole house filtration system.



LOL....now ya tell me,just had them delivered...i`m still a couple months from filtering,but i now have all my equipment...looking at it tonight,and i noticed ,some type of lubricant on the gasket,do you wipe that off and sanitize? if not is it something to reapply after every use


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ricky
You want the lubricant on the O-ring to help seal. You can use a little of silicone or mineral oil or some have used keg lube. Rember it only takes a little


----------



## JetJockey

Greg,
I have the one with the button, but I'm exchanging it for the one without. After looking at the button, you might want to remove the steel screw, spring an button and then find a nylon, delrin, or other non-corrosion type screw that will thread in from the top down and seal. You can silicone tape the threads to ensure a good seal. With a vacuum, the tendency will be to pull the screw in tighter. Maybe a small o-ring on the screw would make a good seal. The seal needs to be on the top with the vacuum. That's the opposite of the button, as it tends to suck in with vacuum and be prone to leaks AND corrosion on the steel screw.


----------



## GreginND

I think a stainless steel bolt with a rubber washer and a stainless washer on both sides just might do the trick.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

GreginND said:


> I think a stainless steel bolt with a rubber washer and a stainless washer on both sides just might do the trick.



That is exactly I did in the past as well - just make sure that they are stainless steel bolts


----------



## dangerdave

I've got a filter system coming from Steve, so I can finally see how this whole house filter works. I'm going to compare Steve's system with the Vinbrite I got for Christmas, and see how they match up. Vaccum pump or gravity, which will prove the best?


----------



## GreginND

dangerdave said:


> I've got a filter system coming from Steve, so I can finally see how this whole house filter works. I'm going to compare Steve's system with the Vinbrite I got for Christmas, and see how they match up. Vaccum pump or gravity, which will prove the best?



No question in my mind what the conclusion of your experiment will be.


----------



## dangerdave

We will see, Greg. We will see. The Vinbrite works very well for the simple system that it is. I have some wines clearing now, so I will be able to compare the results of both filters. I'm also looking for marks in a comprehensive setup, cost effectiveness, clean-up, and convenience.


----------



## GreginND

I've never used a vinebrite but it must be terribly slow. Especially when the filter starts to get filled up with particulates.


----------



## dangerdave

GreginND said:


> I've never used a vinebrite but it must be terribly slow. Especially when the filter starts to get filled up with particulates.


 
Very good observation, Greg. We'll discuss that when I can compare them side-by-side. I don't want to high-jack Steve's thread with a discussion about other filter systems. We could discuss it more in the Vinbrite review thread, if you like.


----------



## g8keeper

well i guess it's now time for me to chime in a bit on my experience with the pump....as i have already stated, steve's service was impeccable....i ordered my pump on a friday evening, and on wednesday morning, it arrived at my door!!!!....wednesday evening i had my first opportunity to use it, racking my muscat and adding in the stabilizers, f-pack, and clearing agents....it was definitely easy to set up, use, and was quite efficient....unfortunately for me though, it still took awhile for me to perform these tasks as my winemaking space in my parents' basement does not have a source for running water, so i am forced to run upstairs, fill a bucket with water and makes a cleaning solution, then fill another bucket for sanitizing, and use the sink for rinsing and such....lol...it can be a bit of a pain...now i can't wait til my batches are ready for bottling to see how that part works out as my buon vino auto-filler just doesn't seem to be working properly and i keep having to readjusting the levels in each bottle, but unfortunately it will be awhile before i am ready to bottle as i plan on bulk aging...once again, steve, thank you from another satisfied customer....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Steve,
In the past few days, I've racked and filtered several 5 gallon and 8 gallon batches of wine, the pump made it an enjoyable task! I have another batch, and 8 gallon batch of Tropical daze that needs to be racked off the sediment and filtered real soon, instead of dreading the task, I look forward to it!

I've been using the heck out of the pump and haven't had an issue! Soon I'll be bottling again, several batches of Melomel, and beer, if the folks don't realize it, *STEVE ALSO SELLS A BEER BOTTLING ATTACHMENT!!!!*

Thanks for selling me the spare carboy stopper attachment, I bout a few extra racking canes and now have a separate "set up" for my filter, I don't have to remove a lot of hoses and such, I switched from racking to filtering in no time!

You Rock my friend!

Tom


----------



## ShelleyDickison

So I have now been using the All in One Pump for about 4 months now. I can honestly say there is not a more important tool in my wine making supplies as this....with the exception of the hydrometer. I have used it for racking, degassing and bottling about a dozen times now and I have had no problems at all. The chore of lifting and moving full carboys was so painful that I was thinking I would have to actually give up making wine because I physically couldn't do it unless there was someone here to help. The AIO has definitely saved me from having to give up something I have come to love to do and knowing my husband is now relieved that I no longer am trying to lift things when he is gone is worth the price tenfold. I just want to say Thank You for making such a gift to the wine making community. To everyone who doesn't have one or is thinking about getting one but are on the fence about it...just do it. After you get it and use it just one time you will wonder why you hesitated at all.

Next step for me is a filtering set up...


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*Price increase notice* 

I want to thank everyone on this forum who has supported the *All in One Wine Pump*. For those of you that have not purchased one yet, I am giving you an opportunity to buy one before a price increase. As some of you know, I have kept the pump at the lowest price possible. Over the past year, the cost of materials has increased and I unfortunately must pass this onto you, the customer. The new price will be $245.00, with free shipping in continental U.S., effective March 1 ,2013. I apologize for any inconvenience. This product will always be held to high quality standards and service and will always be made in the U.S.A..


----------



## geek

Here's my DB quad berry passion, racked and bottled with the allinonepump, I'm still learning and perfecting it so the height of the wine in the bottle is the same, next time hopefully.

Thanks Steve for the continued support...!!

..


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> *Price increase notice*
> 
> I want to thank everyone on this forum who has supported the *All in One Wine Pump*. For those of you that have not purchased one yet, I am giving you an opportunity to buy one before a price increase. As some of you know, I have kept the pump at the lowest price possible. Over the past year, the cost of materials has increased and I unfortunately must pass this onto you, the customer. The new price will be $245.00, with free shipping in continental U.S., effective March 1 ,2013. I apologize for any inconvenience. This product will always be held to high quality standards and service and will always be made in the U.S.A..





Still worth every penny.


----------



## dan69man

dralarms said:


> Still worth every penny.



I second that!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Ditto from me.


----------



## dangerdave

Steve asked me on the phone the other day just how many gallons of wine I have bottled using the Allinonewinepump. I had to refer to my wine log for the answer. I have used the pump ruthlessly for almost a year and a half now, and have transfered more than 1500 gallons during racking and degassing proceedures. The total finished bottles totals about the same number: _around 1500 bottles filled with a single Allinonewinepump_.

So, those of you who have recently purchased Steve's pump---or are thinking of taking the plunge---can be assured that the vacuum pump is tough enough for years of labor-free wine making.

Thanks again, Steve!!!


----------



## dralarms

I know if your filter gets clogged, it will suck the hose shut.

Now to explain, I am using regular racking hose and apparently its not as strong as the stuff Steve sells. I'm going to order some from him.

I super kleered my apple pie wine, and forgot to rack it off before running it through the filter so this is totally my fault, no problems with the AIO at all.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Steve,
I agree, it is worth every penny! I have used the AllInOne so many times, I cannot imagine not having it! Thanks for providing a great product that does the job that you say it will, and then some!
A+++ In my book!!
Thanks Stave!


----------



## twistedvine

I have found this all very helpful. Thanks again


----------



## dralarms

I know I've posted here before on how much I like my AIO, but tonight brings a whole new meaning to MUST HAVE when it comes to equipment. I am making 10 gallons of welches concord grape. Its been in a better bottle carboy and I decided instead of straining I'd just use the all in one to transfer to a 5 gallon glass carboy. Well 2 hours after transfer I've got at least 1.5 inches of sediment on the bottom of the carboys. Its like it sucked the sediment out and dropped it in the bottom.


----------



## RemysMaster

Just used mine to degas and rack yesterday. Love it. Highly recommended if you are still deciding!


----------



## dan69man

The allinonewinepump is like the Internet, once you have and use it, you cannot imagine life without it.


----------



## dangerdave

Check out my review of the whole house wine filter system (using the Allinonewinepump) and its comparison to the Vinbrite Wine Filter Kit: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-whole-house-wine-filtering-36589/


----------



## dan69man

dangerdave said:


> Check out my review of the whole house wine filter system (using the Allinonewinepump) and its comparison to the Vinbrite Wine Filter Kit: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-whole-house-wine-filtering-36589/



Great review Dave thanks!


----------



## jwolf99

Just one more note of thanks to Steve for superior product and customer service. I had been using his pump for the past year for bottling, but not to degas my wine. Steve called me up and answered a few questions and my degas was a snap with the pump. 

By the way, not only is the pump great for wine, but it's great for beer too. I breeze through the bottling of two cases of beer in no time flat. Awesome.

John


----------



## NoSnob

After watching Steve's video and reading all these posts in this thread, I pulled the trigger & bought the AllInOne. After preparing a clear bottle, then picking up an extra racking cane with sediment filter and an orange silicon? carboy bung at my LHBS, I rigged it up. (The soft rubber 2-hole bung supplied was inadequate.) Using water, I did test runs racking & bottling. Everything went great. I would have preferred a little more detail in the instructions but I was able to get it rigged up quickly and (best I can tell) correctly, despite my general lack of mechanical ability! 

Then I racked a 6 gal carboy of WE SE Barolo that had been aging for 4 months. It took about 5 minutes and at the end I was surprised to see a lot of tiny bubbles of CO2 rising to the top. Excellent! Before racking, I drew off a sample from the original carboy and after racking I drew off a sample from the new carboy. The two glasses looked identical but the racked sample (said my wife) had a slightly better mouthfeel. 

So far, I am very pleased. The instructions said there is a red line on the bottling accessory which actually is black but I get the idea. I need to learn to slow down the process by backing the tube behind that line; I had it over the line & it went very fast making it difficult to stop in time.

I am interested in filtering, but don't plan to filter right away. My work space does not allow a plastic filter cannister to be permanently mounted
and I am not sure what my other options would be.

Overall, my assessment is: 

NS


----------



## Pumpkinman

No snob, I don't have the filter mounter and it works great.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I had the pleasure of talking to No Snob over the phone

He was having problems putting the racking cane in the 2 hole bung - which I recommended to use either glycerine,water or mineral oil and twist while pushing it on.

I apologized for the wrong color of the marker - my oldest son borrowed it temporairly without my knowledge.

The filter canister does not have to be mounted as it sits very well in the upright position.

I will review the instructions to try to make them easier to understand. Just remember, all the connections are size appropriate - so they technically will only fit on the proper connection.


----------



## NoSnob

I found the supplied white two hole bung to be impossible to slip down the racking cane. The water and soap I used did not help and in fact made my hands even more slippery! I noticed that both Steve's avatar and the supplied photos showed the orange 2 hole bung in use. So I obtained one and it appeared to work fine in my initial racking & test bottling. 

Steve explained today that those orange bungs were originally used but in time they tended to lose the vacuum seal and he has begun using the white soft bungs. 

So today I tried, again, to get that d*mn cane slipped through the supplied bung and with great difficulty I finally did so. Must have been my wet hands the other day. Sometimes the simplest of problems can give me fits


Good to know that I don't have to permanently mount a filter cannister should I decide to get one.

NS


----------



## Pumpkinman

I sprayed "pam" in the hole in the stopper, it worked like magic!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Tom 
I will have to try that myself


----------



## g8keeper

NoSnob said:


> I found the supplied white two hole bung to be impossible to slip down the racking cane. The water and soap I used did not help and in fact made my hands even more slippery! I noticed that both Steve's avatar and the supplied photos showed the orange 2 hole bung in use. So I obtained one and it appeared to work fine in my initial racking & test bottling.
> 
> Steve explained today that those orange bungs were originally used but in time they tended to lose the vacuum seal and he has begun using the white soft bungs.
> 
> So today I tried, again, to get that d*mn cane slipped through the supplied bung and with great difficulty I finally did so. Must have been my wet hands the other day. Sometimes the simplest of problems can give me fits
> 
> 
> Good to know that I don't have to permanently mount a filter cannister should I decide to get one.
> 
> NS


 
i figured even though the bung was not going to be touching my wine necessarily, but i was using it with my wine making, i tossed it into my freshly mixed bucket of HOT sanitizing solution to sanitize it, and the racking cane slid through just fine with a little twisting and persuasion....but then again, i always mix up a fresh bucket of sanitizer and soak my equipment in it so that's never an issue....


----------



## NoSnob

Pumpkinman said:


> I sprayed "pam" in the hole in the stopper, it worked like magic!!


 
Great to know! 

Do you remove the cane from the bung for washing & sanitizing or leave it on?

NS


----------



## dangerdave

I still use the orange carboy caps without problems. It's a matter of personal preference, I think.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave 
I found out over time that not all carboys are the same neck dimenision on the outside and there are some glass imperfections which will make the universal carboy adapter leak. Yes it will work, but typically overall the tappered stoper will defintley have a better seal.

I believe Wade also ran into the same problem as well - That is the reason I custom make all my stoppers.


----------



## tripletrouble

Just wanted to give my review of the allinone. I have used this thing for racking, filtering and bottling. It is definitely well thought out right down to the little hole in the bottle filler. If you follow the directions perfectly you will have no problems. Faster, more functional and just as easy cleanup as siphoning. Sure the hoses and bungs are hard to get on but, I found if you heat them up a bit it is much easier. They need to be tight for a good seal. I think the best part is bottling. Not one drop spilled and a perfect fill every time. I even had my son, who is 13, fill about 90 bottles while I corked them. He was filling almost as fast as I could cork with a floor corker. I hope I don't burn this up from using it foo much!!!
Thanks Steve, great product.


----------



## falcon

*All in one wine pump*

I have used the all in one pump for transferring both wine and beer from fermenter to carboy and so on. I tried degassing for the first time on my wine and had a disaster. E-mailed Steve and had a response in no time at all on a Sunday. He not only helped but also told me how he used his pump. He also asked for my phone number which I gladly e-mailed him and in less than an hour he called. We talked for a good fifteen minuets on my degassing problem and he also explained how others used their pump. The all in one pump is worth every penny they charge. It transfer wine in no time at all and bottling is a breeze. Clean up is a breeze. Steve is great and customer service can't be beat.


----------



## Grasshopper

I posted the comment below in the beer bottling thread but don't know how many saw it there so will copy it here. I didn't realize that you can still get one for the old price so it is even more of a bargain for a short time. I have had mine for about 6 months and love it. By the way, does anybody want a good bargain on a never used Ferrari Auto Bottle Filler that was made redundant when I got the all-in-one?

"I also want to say that the all-in-one pump is the best investment I have made for a "non-essential" piece of wine/beer equipment. (Non-essential in that you can get by without one but you will never understand why you did once you get it). It is well worth its new price and Steve's customer service is second to none."

Bob


----------



## millwright01

Now that I have used it twice thought I would post a review. I got my pump last week. Racked/degassed 2 carboys as soon as I could get it hooked up. Racked again today and man is this sweet. How did I ever get by without this? You can accomplish the same thing manually, but I have never had a wine degas so well in such a short time. I have looked at vacuum degassing for 2 years. Almost bought a pump from Wade but didn't really have the money then. Steve hooked me up now and it came with everything I needed plus a spare part just in case. I have not bottled yet but I can not believe how great this works. Steve has hands down the best customer service you can ask for. The day I got it I got a PM from him to make sure I saw a new thread about degassing and to make sure I was doing OK. Said he would phone me to help me if need be, but I used his directions that came with it and had no problems. I can't wait to bottle with this! Now that I see how good it works, I'm going to get the parts I need to filter with the all in one and sell my Mity vac and mini jet! Thanks Steve for giving us the heads up for a price increase. 

The only problem I fore-see is that I wanted to bulk age these two kits, but I just HAVE to bottle them now and try this out!

Also thanks to all of you for the reviews and posts about vacuum pumps. It really helped me decide.


----------



## FTC Wines

millwright, don't rush to bottle those kits. trust me/us when we say the "All in one bottling attachment" works perfectly. You won't believe how easy it is to fill all your bottles perfectly & neatly with easy clean up. so let them age slowly. roy


----------



## millwright01

FTC Wines said:


> millwright, don't rush to bottle those kits. trust me/us when we say the "All in one bottling attachment" works perfectly. You won't believe how easy it is to fill all your bottles perfectly & neatly with easy clean up. so let them age slowly. roy



Yeah, thought of that after. I will just wait and believe all of you about how great it works. If it gets too much, I guess I could try it on just some water! LOL


----------



## TonyP

vacuumpumpman said:


> If not go to google and type in pentek 158326 and hit shopping
> I found several - but filter fast always has the best price soo far
> 
> *Here is a PDF to all - for the complete filter set-up (look below)*
> *I just included an alternative filter housing as well - updated 2-19-2013*
> 
> I hope this helps



This has all been very helpful. I have two questions, so I can make my purchase. First, why does the list include two filters 1 micron and 5 micron; wouldn't I just use one (probably the 1 micron)? Second, since the tubing is 3/8" why wouldn't I use the 158008, which is 3/8"?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Most people - like to filter their reds using a 5 micron filter and for whites a 1 micron filter.
Yes I did notice the other filter housing also - I thought it would be easier for those who have the information on the barb connector not to be confused on which one to purchase (KISS) I stock the 1/4npt to 3/8 barbed adapters 

The inside diameter of 1/4 npt is actually bigger in diameter than the 3/8 barbed end - so the restriction if any is the entire racking cane assembly,including hose, not the adapter. 

I hope I answered your questions ?


----------



## Grasshopper

*Falling Film Degassing with the All in One Pump*

I started a thread on Falling Film Degassing a couple of weeks ago with the post copied below (full thread is http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/falling-film-degassing-36757/ ). Steve suggested I link to it in this thread so it is with information on the pump. This falling film technique degasses significantly better than just letting the stream entering the receiving carboy fall and splash to the bottom. There is also much less foam generation. The foam is a result of air entrapment in the wine (even with the reduced pressure from the vacuum pump there will be some air in the carboy) so it probably results in less potential for oxidation (just guessing on this last point). Dralarms suggests shortening the inlet leg of the cane to make this less awkward and Steve suggest having a dedicated bung for this to make it easier to switch from degassing to normal racking. 

**************
Default Falling Film Degassing
From my previous life as an engineer I know that a falling thin film of liquid is very efficient for mass transfer (i.e. moving a material to/from the liquid phase to the gas phase it is falling through). It is efficient because the transferring material (CO2 in our case) doesn't have far to go within the liquid to reach the surface and the turbulence of the film continually renews the surface with fresh CO2 containing wine. Thus I devised the following method of vacuum racking that should be more efficient than simple splash racking to move CO2 from the wine into the reduced pressure gas phase in the carboy. The method should work for gravity racking but probably not as well.

I took the racking cane which has a short leg at the top bent 90 degrees from the longer leg and inserted this into the stopper so that the transfer tube connects to the long leg and the short leg is in the carboy pointed at the side. Pulling a vacuum on the carboy causes the wine to impinge on the side of the carboy and fall down the side. See pics in the file below.

I have tried this a couple of times now and it seems to do a much better job of degassing compared with just having the wine fall straight to the bottom in a single stream. I wonder if anyone else has tried this and/or knows of a reason why it may not be as good of an idea as it seems.


__________________


----------



## dralarms

Grasshopper,

I've tried it and it works great.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms

How long is your racking cane ? I was thinking about possibily putting these on my accessory page ? Just want to make sure that they will fit in my standard shipping box or if there is a demand for something like this ?

I will be racking this Saturday and looking foward to trying this procedure !


----------



## dangerdave

Awesome, guys! Thanks for being smart! Degassing just got easier. Imagine that!


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> dralarms
> 
> How long is your racking cane ? I was thinking about possibily putting these on my accessory page ? Just want to make sure that they will fit in my standard shipping box or if there is a demand for something like this ?
> 
> I will be racking this Saturday and looking foward to trying this procedure !




I cut mine to 5 1/2 inches. If I had it to do again I'd go about 7 inches. Works great on everything except 1 gallon jugs, have to turn it back around because of the size of the neck on the bottle.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms
Thanks I will cut one down to 7 " this weekend and see how it works !
I can see where you could have this setup completely for degassing of 5,6, or 7 gallon carboys and buying another bung if you had normal transfers or 1 gallon containers or similiar.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Ummmmm.....you can use the pump for one gallon jugs. Wow do I feel dumb. I have been cursing the 7 one gallon batches for having to do it by hand. How sad is that.


----------



## dralarms

It works on my 1 gallon jugs, but you got o watch it close, even degassed it foams good due to the flow. Steve, my bung fits my 1 gallon jug, no need for another adapter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

There are sooo many different 1 gallon jug sizes out there. If it does not fit -you can always just hold down the bung on top of the lip of the jug and it will create its own seal and start the vacuum process.


----------



## Sudz

Any particular reason you guys use the 3/8" racking cane instead of the 1/2" ?

I've always used the 1/2 on my wine simply because it's faster on gravity flow siphon setups. Assume the same advantage would exist with the vacuum racking or filtering system if 1/2 canes were used??


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sudz said:


> Any particular reason you guys use the 3/8" racking cane instead of the 1/2" ?
> 
> I've always used the 1/2 on my wine simply because it's faster on gravity flow siphon setups. Assume the same advantage would exist with the vacuum racking or filtering system if 1/2 canes were used??


 

Yes the transfer rate would be higher in volume but the vacuum would be decreased causing less CO2 removal. The most common sixe of racking cane would be 3/8 also. If anyone would rack into a barrel I would recommened using the 1/2''


----------



## TahunaJR

Technically I don't have a "review" - yet! But ordered mine today and will sure to post a review once it gets here! Can't wait!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Fordguy

My AllInOneWinePump came in earlier this week, today is the first time I used it.

I gotta say it is all that you all said, easy and quick to set up. It speeds up the process.

I bottled a 6 gallon kit and it took me a few bottles to get the swing of filling it the same every time.

I talked to Steve on the phone when ordering, nice guy and very helpful.

This is a really neat piece of equipment!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## vacuumpumpman

The AllInOneWinePump has a Facebook Page!!!!! 
Post comments, refer to others, and of course hit the Like button if you don't mind. 
Pass on the good news! 

Go to 
[FONT=bookman old style, new york, times, serif]http://www.facebook.com/pages/AllInOneWinePump/541559909222725?fref=ts[/FONT]


----------



## jmarx

I purchased the allinonewinepump a month ago and really love it - well worth the money! As a new winemaker, I was having challenges in degassing my first batch and after using the pump once, saw a huge difference! It was easy to set up and made degassing and general transferring so much easier!!! Steve gives great personal service and ensures your experience with his product is a good one. Highly recommended. Thanks Steve!!


----------



## TahunaJR

Falling Film Degassing

I received my AllInOnePump a week or so ago with nothing to use it on. After talking to Steve on the phone (what a wealth of knowledge!), I decided to take some spare time to practice/get used to it. 

So first thing I tried was the falling film degassing. Cutoff a spare racking cane and bent the short end to 90 degrees. Hooked it up and worked like a charm! Can't wait to use it for real.


----------



## TahunaJR

TahunaJR said:


> Falling Film Degassing
> 
> I received my AllInOnePump a week or so ago with nothing to use it on. After talking to Steve on the phone (what a wealth of knowledge!), I decided to take some spare time to practice/get used to it.
> 
> So first thing I tried was the falling film degassing. Cutoff a spare racking cane and bent the short end to 90 degrees. Hooked it up and worked like a charm! Can't wait to use it for real.



I wanted to add the pic of the modified racking cane in the bung. 





Joe


----------



## dangerdave

Thanks, Joe. That's the setup I have now. Like you, I don't currently have a batch that needs degassed, but will soon. Just started three. I'm anxious to compare how this works.


----------



## Norske

page 42....and still going strong.

I too am one of many happy customers who have purchased and used Steve's AIP. When you are commenting on page 42, it is real tough to come up with anything that hasn't already been said.

Customer support = A+
Ease of use = A+
learning curve = A+
cleanup= A+
bottle filling = A+
degassing = A+

Cost of aspirins to help with the pain from smiling all day = $4.99.

Thanks Steve for this wonderful tool!


----------



## winejudoka

I used the pump for the first time. It was awesome. The only problem is that it is so efficient that I did more racking at once, increasing my workload of carboys to clean at a given time Going to get the filter soon to try that out.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Hybwolf

Just recieved my allinonewinepump this evening. Did a practice run with water, really happy with it. This is going to make bottling very easy.

For degassing, should the racking cane in the receiving carboy be all the way to the bottom or should it be cut so that it is just a few inchs below the bung for maximum splashing?


----------



## Norske

"


> For degassing, should the racking cane in the receiving carboy be all the way to the bottom or should it be cut so that it is just a few inchs below the bung for maximum splashing?



I made up 2. I made one 8 inches long and with a heat gun, put a little more bend in the neck, like has been stated and shown above.
One is full length for the times I do not want to splash. Racking canes are less than $3 so having both works best for me.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would like to thank Grasshopper for coming up with this great gadget that saves even more time in the process of removal of CO2. It still uses the 6.5 bung ,so you will not have to switch racking canes in order to use this complete setup. I am now selling them for *12 dollars with purchase of pump or 14 dollars individually (includes shipping)*. Please Pm me with your email address and I will put a PayPal money request to you, until I can get my shopping cart up and running properly.
They are flexible and are only 9'' tall to provide more stability.


----------



## dan69man

vacuumpumpman said:


> I would like to thank Grasshopper for coming up with this great gadget that saves even more time in the process of removal of CO2. I knowa lot of you DIYs have made your own already , my intent is to possibly sell these on my accessory page as a complete assembly. It still uses the 6.5 bung ,so you will not have to switch racking canes in order to use this setup. I want to sell them for 10 dollars with purchase of pump or 12 dollars individually.
> Please give me your feedback



Looks good. ill buy one when they are available.


----------



## ckassotis

So I've never gotten around to posting about the AIO pump yet. I received the unit for Christmas, but didn't get all the extra pieces that I needed until about a month later due to my not-friend at SuperWater. But anyway, I've now racked a good 50-60 gallons with it, filtered 20-30 gallons, and officially bottled by first 3 cases with it the other night. This unit is so nice. I can't even explain the sheer amount of time, if nothing else, that this saved me. I can give my cheap little gravity filter away now and filter five gallons in 5 minutes rather than 1-2 hours. I have so little time to do anything for myself these days, so I really can't say enough how this unit single-handedly lets me keep up with the winemaking. I watched the video once when I got the unit, although the setup was pretty self-explanatory - just hook up all the tubing as you would expect the wine to flow. Filtering was just as easy. I did watch it again prior to bottling, but I found it to be considerably easier than I expected. The carpeting in my rental unit around the kitchen table is pretty much stained red at this point (which I'm sure I'll hear about when I move out ), so it was incredibly refreshing to see 3 cases of bottles filled to exactly the same level without a drop of wine spilled. Worth $250? It's worth well more than that. It is a STEAL, even at that new price. Also, better customer service than Apple. Talk about friendly and eager to help you in any way possible! Thanks again Steve!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks ckassotis and many others for your reviews and experiences with the Allinone. Yes ,I will be selling the degassing racking in the very near future.

I just wanted to let everyone know that the new price of 245.00 is actually only 30 dollars morer than the original price of 195.00. It is because I decided to keep it simple and include shipping charges (which were 15.00 dollars ).If you think it would be better to lower the price and include shipping charges -separate - please pm me and let me know


----------



## Levi24

Let me be another to praise Steve on this outstanding piece of equipment and his extremely fast response to questions. 

I used my AI1 for the first time last week to filter and 12 gallons of wine. It did take me about two hours of practicing to get a 90% grasp of what I was doing, but after that everything performed better than I could have imagined. After you get the hang of it, you seem to just stare at the process and think about how much work you now do not have to do.

Thanks again Steve for a great piece of equipment and your dedication to customer service!


----------



## ckassotis

Ooh, also didn't know that the new price included shipping. I haven't looked at the site recently though. Now that I do I see the "free shipping" on there pretty clearly. Love it!


----------



## nbwii

Ok I finally got my Allinonewinepump and I now understand why it has been getting such rave reviews. It really does make racking much easier. No lifting and no fumbling with the auto siphon, pumping away disturbing the sediment at the bottom until you get a flow going and then once you do realising that the free end of the hose somehow fell out of the empty carboy so you're pumping wine onto the floor (yep that happened) but not any more just set it up and flip a switch and watch it do its magic. Just one bit of advice, when you're ordering your 2 racking canes make sure you get the long ones (30 in I believe) otherwise you will have to tilt the carboy to get at the wine and you will disturb the sediment, but that was my mistake not the pump. I haven't tried bottling with it yet but looking forward to it in the next couple of days. Oh and by the way Steve is great to deal with, he is the epitome of customer service any questions or special assistance just email him and he responds very quickly. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Vintner

Well, I finally got around to using my All in one to bottle this weekend. Steve gave me a call this week with a few pointers along with the ones he listed on this thread. It works great! I practiced first on a few bottles with water. It was really easy to figure out. I think I did pretty good for the first time. I bottled 12 gallons of wine this weekend and only lost about .75-1.0 inches of wine in the catch bottle on the All in one. I think I could do even better next time since I now have the hang of it.

Thanks for your great product Steve!


----------



## dangerdave

I think that's great, Steve. We appreciate your consideration. I know this product won't make you a millionaire, but those of us who use it know how valuable it is toward easy wine making. Some things are just worth more than they're worth, if you catch my meaning. 

I have a few spare racking canes ready for modification, and intend to try the falling film degassing process today. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm still getting used to mine, but it sure does make things easy! Did my first real racking with it this morning and it was a breeze. Great product. 

(Note to self: just because you turn the pump off doesn't mean there isn't still a vacuum in the carboy too. The release valve is your friend.  )


----------



## Sammyk

We have had our all in one pump for quite awhile and it works like a charm! We would be lost without it. The AI1 makes racking and bottling go very smooth. Plus it is a huge time saver.

Steve has some of the best customer service one would ever want. We did have a problem, not Steve's or the pumps fault but user problem. Steve was right on top of it and always prompt to call or answer emails.

Recently we had a problem that I mentioned to Steve about 750ml bottles tipping over on the kitchen table before we corked them. He suggested putting them in a card board box and fill them there. We found a box that would hold 24 bottles but low enough we could see when the bottles were full and it worked like a charm! no more filled bottles tipping over. Something so simple that we had not thought about using.

As a small business owners ourselves we know the value of customer service and it is nice to deal with someone like Steve who will always go the extra mile to help out customers.

Great job, Steve!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, I did my first bottling with the AI1. What a pleasure! I was able to sanitize bottles, fill bottles, cork, rack another batch of wine, and clean up in just over an hour. The all in one really makes things easy. The best part was I wasn't squatting on the floor while bottling. Full carboy on the floor and I stood at the bar and filled while standing up. The more I use the all in one, the more I like it.


----------



## Fordguy

I agree with Boatboy, the more I use the AI1, the more I like it.

I racked a kit of DB (actually used lime juice and a cherries - a cherry limeade) and bottled a kit wine (Shiraz) that my wife likes.
It went so smooth, I had about an ounce of wine in the overflow at the most.

Dang, it's handy!

Thanks Sreve, and Lon and Danger.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would like to let everyone know that I started a new thread on 
*Tips and tricks for the whole house filtration system* - If you ever had a problem with the whole house filtration - I believe I might of found a solution for you -

see link and let me know your comments on that thread - please

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked and filtered 18 gallons on Friday and it was a breeze!


----------



## FABulousWines

I have read every post on this thread (and the tips and tricks and Dave's thread on whole house filtering). I just couldn't pull away. I only made it to page 28 before I place my order, but there were a few times I was getting itchy trigger way before that.

I am still on my first batch and haven't even degassed yet. Well, except for that first splash rack from the primary. In the meantime I have been reading and watching videos to get myself acquainted with the rest of the process. My primary concerns with wine making are: 1) too much gas in the bottle, 2) too much sediment in the bottle, and 3) too much oxygen exposure. I actually had it in my mind to just acquire a good oil-less vacuum pump and do the DIY thing. After looking around and doing the math it became very obvious that the AllInOneWinePump could do it all for a very reasonable price. When I started reading the posts about adding the WHF for around $30, it became a no brainer.

I must say, I don't remember when was the last time I read so many positive comments about a product. It seems the only negative that keeps coming up is the lack of detailed instructions which Steve seems to be accommodating with personal one-on-one time. I think this is incredible.

It looks like the whole house filtering aspect is a fairly new one with some of the bugs being worked out. I ordered the 158326 housing unit (it was in stock) along with the wrench and a couple of the P1 and P5 filters. I am at least two weeks away from needing this for my Riesling, but I have a sense of relief knowing I will have crystal clear wine with no gas and minimal exposure to oxygen. Truly an ingenious device.

Thanks to everyone who has posted their experiences with this. I already feel like I have a good working knowledge with the AI1 just from what you all have shared.

I'll have to stop by the LHBS this week and pick up another racking cane and a glass carboy...hope the wife doesn't notice


----------



## FABulousWines

I used the pump today to rack and degas prior to clearing using the degas accessory. It worked very well. After two passes, there is no hint of CO2. Awesome!

I only have one question: In the baggie with the bottling attachment there is a spring; what is this for?


----------



## dralarms

To replace the spring in the throttle attachment. ( the push button on the hose).


----------



## Stressbaby

First off, I love this AI1 wine pump.

There is one issue however.

The pump pulls quite hard. When the wine is gassy, you have to use the valve between the receiving carboy and the overflow bottle to slow down the movement of the wine near the end. When you hit the valve, the negative pressure in the receiving carboy returns toward normal. This results in a bit of backflow in the system and some wine flows back into the carboy from which you are racking. In the middle of the racking this is not a problem; but near the end, this stirs up all of the sediment you are trying to rack off of.

How do you solve this issue? I need to slow the racking near the end to avoid excessive overflow, but avoid backflow that stirs up sediment.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

FABulousWines said:


> I used the pump today to rack and degas prior to clearing using the degas accessory. It worked very well. After two passes, there is no hint of CO2. Awesome!
> 
> I only have one question: In the baggie with the bottling attachment there is a spring; what is this for?




The spring that came with your kit - is an extra replacement spring that is stainless steel. The original ones were plain spring steel and would rust out over time (if not properly taken care of )- so I had the manufacturer change their product line.It takes awhile prior to them come with the spring already installed. From the month of June -foward they should all have the stainless springs installed.

I would still not recommended using sulfites to clean the release valve


----------



## Stressbaby

Stressbaby said:


> First off, I love this AI1 wine pump.
> 
> There is one issue however.
> 
> The pump pulls quite hard. When the wine is gassy, you have to use the valve between the receiving carboy and the overflow bottle to slow down the movement of the wine near the end. When you hit the valve, the negative pressure in the receiving carboy returns toward normal. This results in a bit of backflow in the system and some wine flows back into the carboy from which you are racking. In the middle of the racking this is not a problem; but near the end, this stirs up all of the sediment you are trying to rack off of.
> 
> How do you solve this issue? I need to slow the racking near the end to avoid excessive overflow, but avoid backflow that stirs up sediment.



Steve was kind enough to call...

...the trick here is not to hold the pressure relief valve, but rather to slow the racking process overall by hitting the pressure relief valve repeatedly in a staccato fashion. I just tried it on a persimmon-orange mead and it worked like a charm. Thanks, Steve!


----------



## Windchill

Just tossing my thumbs up to the AllInOnWinePump.

I bought mine a month or more ago before your price increase. Finally got to use it this weekend when I was racking a 6 Gallon batch of a White Coconut Frascati and a 1 Gallon Batch of Blueberry Pom.

Worked like a charm! *cough* Once I put the right wand and plug in the right carboys *cough*

Degassed the big batch with something like 3 or 4 transfers (I knew it had a lot).

Just twice on the 1 gallon.

There was nothing I saw where you couldn't do a 1 gallon batch with it so I was cautious and seemed to perform just fine.

The only thing I might question Steve on was a small nut, about 1/8" in diameter was in the bottom of the shipping box. Couldn't see where it might go to anything and haven't tried looking inside the box yet.

But everything worked great and definitely made Degassing and Racking a breeze so two big thumbs up from me.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Windchill said:


> Just tossing my thumbs up to the AllInOnWinePump.
> 
> I bought mine a month or more ago before your price increase. Finally got to use it this weekend when I was racking a 6 Gallon batch of a White Coconut Frascati and a 1 Gallon Batch of Blueberry Pom.
> 
> Worked like a charm! *cough* Once I put the right wand and plug in the right carboys *cough*
> 
> Degassed the big batch with something like 3 or 4 transfers (I knew it had a lot).
> 
> Just twice on the 1 gallon.
> 
> There was nothing I saw where you couldn't do a 1 gallon batch with it so I was cautious and seemed to perform just fine.
> 
> The only thing I might question Steve on was a small nut, about 1/8" in diameter was in the bottom of the shipping box. Couldn't see where it might go to anything and haven't tried looking inside the box yet.
> 
> But everything worked great and definitely made Degassing and Racking a breeze so two big thumbs up from me.




I am glad you had a good experience with the pump - if you start from the beginning using the pump you wont have to transfer as many times as yo needed. You use it every time you need to transfer and it will pull out the CO2 evenly over the course of about 3-4 transfers - typically when you are about to add your clarifiers. 

The nut - well I am not sure ?? 
So if I find a small bolt without a nut - I know who to call


----------



## LeChat

I bought an Allinonewinepump about a month or two ago. I purposefully did not review it right away to use it as much as possible before doing this review.

Since receiving the pump, I have used it to rack about 10 times and bottle 2 kits. With the pump, racking is significantly faster and easier because of the speed at which fluid is pumped and since you don't have to lift the carboys. I really like how you never have to worry that the siphon will quit on you, you can always suck the last drop of wine at the bottom of the carboy.

Bottling is also faster, but it takes getting used to since the technique is completely different from regular bottling. By the second kit, I was able to simultaneously bottle and cork the wine in about 20 minutes (+ washing).

I really like how it degasses my wine. I had big problems with degassing previously and could never get all the CO2 out. Now a few vacuum rackings take care of this.

Steve was super helpful and made purchase a breeze. 

A note for Canadian buyers: prepare to get reamed by Customs and taxes. All in, an extra 100$ over the listed price was added to my cost. I am not deducing points for this as it is outside Steve's control.

*Pros:*
-Faster racking
-No lifting carboys
-Degassing while racking
-Faster bottling
-No stuck siphon


*Cons:*
-Release Valve made out of non food grade metal and contains lead and other chemicals*
-Bottling stopper diameter ever so slightly over sized. Would have been easier if 1/32 - 1/16 of an inch smaller

Overall: I am very happy with my purchase as it makes my wine making a whole lot easier. I would have given it a much higher score if the toxic metal valve was addressed. As it is, there is no mention of this in the instructions that I could see. To be clear, the valve is between the filling vessel and the overflow bottle. Anything that goes in the overflow bottle goes through the valve. 

With a typical bottling, you get 1/3 to 1/2 bottle of wine in the overflow. Now, I did not take any chances and threw the wine out but it would be nice to know if the chemicals are leaching in the wine. 

*Score: 90/100*


----------



## RCGoodin

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am glad you had a good experience with the pump - if you start from the beginning using the pump you wont have to transfer as many times as yo needed. You use it every time you need to transfer and it will pull out the CO2 evenly over the course of about 3-4 transfers - typically when you are about to add your clarifiers.
> 
> The nut - well I am not sure ??
> So if I find a small bolt without a nut - I know who to call


 

Steve, I know you're nuts and I like you that way, so don't lose to many of them, or be giving them away. Just saying.......


----------



## vacuumpumpman

LeChat said:


> I bought an Allinonewinepump about a month or two ago. I purposefully did not review it right away to use it as much as possible before doing this review.
> 
> Since receiving the pump, I have used it to rack about 10 times and bottle 2 kits. With the pump, racking is significantly faster and easier because of the speed at which fluid is pumped and since you don't have to lift the carboys. I really like how you never have to worry that the siphon will quit on you, you can always suck the last drop of wine at the bottom of the carboy.
> 
> Bottling is also faster, but it takes getting used to since the technique is completely different from regular bottling. By the second kit, I was able to simultaneously bottle and cork the wine in about 20 minutes (+ washing).
> 
> I really like how it degasses my wine. I had big problems with degassing previously and could never get all the CO2 out. Now a few vacuum rackings take care of this.
> 
> Steve was super helpful and made purchase a breeze.
> 
> A note for Canadian buyers: prepare to get reamed by Customs and taxes. All in, an extra 100$ over the listed price was added to my cost. I am not deducing points for this as it is outside Steve's control.
> 
> *Pros:*
> -Faster racking
> -No lifting carboys
> -Degassing while racking
> -Faster bottling
> -No stuck siphon
> 
> 
> *Cons:*
> -Release Valve made out of non food grade metal and contains lead and other chemicals*
> -Bottling stopper diameter ever so slightly over sized. Would have been easier if 1/32 - 1/16 of an inch smaller
> 
> Overall: I am very happy with my purchase as it makes my wine making a whole lot easier. I would have given it a much higher score if the toxic metal valve was addressed. As it is, there is no mention of this in the instructions that I could see. To be clear, the valve is between the filling vessel and the overflow bottle. Anything that goes in the overflow bottle goes through the valve.
> 
> With a typical bottling, you get 1/3 to 1/2 bottle of wine in the overflow. Now, I did not take any chances and threw the wine out but it would be nice to know if the chemicals are leaching in the wine.
> 
> *Score: 90/100*


 

Thanks LeChat 
I just want to inform everyone with Canadian sales I always USPS (cheapest) and I alway let the buyer know prior to purchase- typically 30 additional dollars (my cost ).

As for the vacuum release I left the safety notice on the valve as it states (only in the state of California ), the vacuum release never comes in contact with the wine unless the overflow bottle like you described. If you would like PM me your phone # and I am sure I can give you some pointers on how only to get about 1-2 tablespoons of wine in the overflow bottle after bottling 30 bottles. It just takes a little time and experience.


----------



## FABulousWines

I had a couple of bottles where I had the palm of my hand over the output port of the vacuum release. Since it was blocked all the wine went through to the overflow. It took me a couple of seconds to figure out what was going on. Still only had a couple fingers of wine in the overflow. But if you pay attention, yeah, pretty much no or very little wine goes through the release.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I use the release valve to slow the flow down, I've never had more than a fraction of the overflow bottle filled, even after bottling 6 -8 cases of wine.


----------



## FTC Wines

As far as the rubber 2hole stopper being a hare too large in diameter for the neck of the bottles, I simply sanded the bottom edge with 220 grit sandpaper. That made the stopper slide into the bottle much easier and allowed to pull it's vacuum faster. A very simple fix. Roy


----------



## dralarms

I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## LeChat

FTC Wines said:


> As far as the rubber 2hole stopper being a hare too large in diameter for the neck of the bottles, I simply sanded the bottom edge with 220 grit sandpaper. That made the stopper slide into the bottle much easier and allowed to pull it's vacuum faster. A very simple fix. Roy



That's a good point, I will have to try it on mine. I hadn't thought of sanding as a solution....


----------



## kat50496

*Great Product - Great Service*

I think I may have been one of the early adopters of Steve's product, as I bought my All in One at the end of 2011, and I have to say it is by far the best accessory that I have. 

Last week I was using it to bottle 12 gallons and it seemed the vacuum release valve was sticking - causing it to leak. I had to pull on the button, or cover the relief hole, to get it to pull a vacuum. As indicated in previous threads, the spring was starting to stick and needed to be replaced. I emailed Steve (this was on the holiday mind you) I received a response in about 20 minutes!!

Needless to say, my order was placed and a new valve, a replacement spring for the old one, and a film degassing attachment (great alternative to the cut down racking cane) were ordered and on their way.

There are a lot of good products out there, but to find a product that performes as well or better than advertised, and comes with the exceptional customer service and support that Steve provides, is truly the exception today. Thanks Steve


----------



## Stressbaby

As I've said earlier, this pump has made my "wine time" much more enjoyable. 

The only suggestion I passed on to Steve was that I thought the on/off switch should be further down the cord from the pump. With the pump facing forward, the switch is toward the rear and sometimes it is tricky to reach it in the back. My solution has been to turn the pump around so that the back of the pump is facing me. 

I have never lost more than a few ml's bottling.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Stressbaby said:


> As I've said earlier, this pump has made my "wine time" much more enjoyable.
> 
> The only suggestion I passed on to Steve was that I thought the on/off switch should be further down the cord from the pump. With the pump facing forward, the switch is toward the rear and sometimes it is tricky to reach it in the back. My solution has been to turn the pump around so that the back of the pump is facing me.
> 
> I have never lost more than a few ml's bottling.



Well Stressbaby 
I do listen to my customers and as of mid May, Every Allinone has an additional 8'' longer cord prior to the switch. I also for the past several months have added wood supports inside the shipping box to prevent any damage while in transit (I had one that got damaged due to shipping ) and I also color coded the vacuum lines (with a paint marker) so there is no mix up at all which end goes where - 
(even though it does not affect the operation at all - just more simple for assembly - even though all the hoses can only fit on one way due to their size)


----------



## Stressbaby

You da man, Steve!


----------



## irelandr

*18 month review of my All In One Pump*

This has got to be absolutely the best investment in any of my wine making equipment and I recommend them to anyone I know that is into or just starting wine making.I racked off more sediment and bottled more uneven bottles than I can count and was about to just go back to buying wine because it was no fun and for a beginner if it is not fun why do it... Then came Steve and his wine pump, I had my son and his wife help bottle up a batch and we were all just amazed at how easy it was and how every signle bottle came out exactly the same, when degassing it was way too easy, just sit and watch... The pump is right at 18 months and still running strong and while I am not a big wine maker my son also uses it to transfer beer so it gets a fair amount of use and no a problem. To top all that off Steve is wonderful to work with, when I was first starting I sent him questions and he always answered and this weekend I sent him an email and he was out camping and still answered, show me any other place that gives that kind of response!! Great product, great support, great person!!


----------



## FABulousWines

I used the pump to rack and degas a batch this weekend. At first I thought there was something seriously wrong as the pump would only pull about 6 inches of wine and stop. Everything seemed to be hooked up properly and I started to get worried that I had purchased a lemon. Then I realized the stopper to the overflow bottle was not seated properly. Mashed that in and we were off to the races. I just love this thing!


----------



## SP581

Recieved mine this week!!! Looks great. Need to buy two more carboys so I can use it. Thanks Steve!!!! Great Service!!!


----------



## wood1954

I also think this is a great device. Mine has gotten a lot of use. Just to make sure nothing gets into the pump itself i installed a small engine gas filter to stop any moisture or wine from getting to the pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

wood1954 said:


> I also think this is a great device. Mine has gotten a lot of use. Just to make sure nothing gets into the pump itself i installed a small engine gas filter to stop any moisture or wine from getting to the pump.



Thanks Wood 
I personally would not suggest adding the inline filter,because it will only decrease the vacuum due to that the paper will get moist inside and start to restrict the flow. The Filter will not stop any wine from going past the filter also - it is designed to flow liquids thru it. 

The overflow canister actually is designed to protect the pump from any liquids entering the pump as long as it does not overflow. 

I would not worry about moisture as the pump is designed for it.


----------



## dralarms

Steve,

I'm glad you have such a passion for your product. Makes recommending it so much easier.


----------



## David219

*Love my new Allinone pump!*

I just used my new pump for bottling for the first time. My back is much appreciative that Father's Day Claus left me this great gift! It worked perfectly! I bottled a portion of an Eclipse Cabernet Sauvignon kit and a Petit Verdot kit. Am enjoying a sip of the Petit Verdot right now. The rest I transferred into smaller carboys to bulk age a bit longer and eventually blend with an Eclipse Merlot kit I started about a month ago to fashion a Meritage-style blend. Cheers!


----------



## dralarms

Very nice. I'm always happy to see someone else find out how easy the all in one make wine life.


----------



## greyday

Just adding yet another "I love this thing" post--used it for secondary racking last night and was again impressed with how easy it is to use. A little tricky with one gallon batches (I've been racking them to three gallon carboys and the n funnel dumping back into one gallon jugs), but still WORLDS easier than manual racking..,


----------



## greyday

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks LeChat
> I just want to inform everyone with Canadian sales I always USPS (cheapest) and I alway let the buyer know prior to purchase- typically 30 additional dollars (my cost ).
> 
> As for the vacuum release I left the safety notice on the valve as it states (only in the state of California ), the vacuum release never comes in contact with the wine unless the overflow bottle like you described. If you would like PM me your phone # and I am sure I can give you some pointers on how only to get about 1-2 tablespoons of wine in the overflow bottle after bottling 30 bottles. It just takes a little time and experience.



My two cents on this--I yanked the overflow hose up a bit, and I stick a bright led light shining on the neck of the bottle so I can keep track visually. You get used to figuring out how much more will flow on by bottle three, and can limit this by setting the bottle well above the carboy, most of the wine then flows back in the carboy when you engage the pressure release valve...

I'm sure almost all of you are saying "duh" as you read this, just throwing it out there for people considering picking it up and are unsure how easy it is to use. Short learning curve, then simple!


----------



## capecodbob

Used my allinonewinepump again this past week. I was thinking what a PITA it was degassing and transferring wine before I got the pump. 
Also filling the wine bottles has become a breeze too.

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.

Bob B.


----------



## ReefKeeper

Here are a few pics of the degassing cane I got for my allinonewinepump in April. My wines were completely degassed after the first racking.


----------



## RCGoodin

I just used the pump today to move two zinfandels, an ice wine and a port from primary buckets to carboys. It was easy and satisfying. Tomorrow I have to de-gas the two zins and then claryify. I have the new de-gassing head and feel I'll be ready to bottle in record time. If you don't have this pump, you need to get it.


----------



## halbass

*Great Product*

I am new to the whole home wine making process. I did it with a friend for a few months and got bitten by the bug. Doing it all by hand until my friend found the All In One. What an amazing product. I am still trying to figure out how to do the filtering, but racking and bottling are a snap with little to no loss of product. We got 30.5 bottles out of a 28 bottle batch since we didn't lose anything during the whole process.  No more lifting heavy carboys, de-gassing is a snap, and minimal waste. What is not to like?


----------



## gladwiners

*Great pump!*

OK- we may not be your normal wine makers. My wife likes to do things in a big way. Yesterday we bottled 51 gallons of wine, which amounts to about 255 bottles. We used our All in One Wine Pump, which have had for two years. It worked like a dream. The pump is advertised to bottle at 15 seconds per bottle. We timed a five gallon carboy. Including moving from bottle to bottle, it timed out at exactly 15 seconds per bottle! We did it all in an afternoon. (It also makes racking a fast job.)

Although the pump was not originally designed for such volume, it worked great. We did trip the heat protection halfway through. (That is designed to trip at a much lower temperature than would cause any damage to the motor.) We put a small desk fan on it, let it sit a couple of minutes, and were back in business. If you are bottling in quantity, or in a warm setting (who would do that?), the fan might be a good idea.

It has made racking and bottling a breeze. We love the way it fills the bottles to a precise level. (I had misplaced our instructions, so I went to the web site for the pump and watched the video again- carboy lower than the bottles- great piece of info). It truly is easy to use for racking and bottling.

This pump is hand built, well built, and built to last. I don't think there is anything on the market that can compete.


----------



## RCGoodin

greyday said:


> My two cents on this--I yanked the overflow hose up a bit, and I stick a bright led light shining on the neck of the bottle so I can keep track visually. You get used to figuring out how much more will flow on by bottle three, and can limit this by setting the bottle well above the carboy, most of the wine then flows back in the carboy when you engage the pressure release valve...
> 
> I'm sure almost all of you are saying "duh" as you read this, just throwing it out there for people considering picking it up and are unsure how easy it is to use. Short learning curve, then simple!


 
No,no, that wine that ends up in the overflow bottle belongs to me. It's my reward for getting the job done. Yesterday it rewarded me a little more than I expected. Especially on an empty stomach. It really has a way of sneaking up on you.......ME BAD.


----------



## ra47fish

*Allinonewinepump*

I am new to wine making and had completed several batches using basic equipment and the results were acceptable but not what I was looking for. Then I found out about the Allinopnewinepump and my entire direction in wine making changed. I contacted Steve and he walked me thru his equipment and what is was capable of doing for me and I was sold. I purchased the Allinonewinepump for just $199 and it has turned out to be one of the best purchases I have made. I just finished two 6 gallons batches of wine and using this piece of equipment and it completely changed the outcome of the wine and made it far easier than previous attempts. From racking to degassing to filtering to bottling the Allinonewinepump gave me excellent results and was super easy to use, what a time saver. Steve also showed me how to setup a filtering system that was inexpensive but the results were outstanding. I finished bottling yesterday and is was both easy and quick. For anyone just getting started in winemaking and are serious about turning out top quality wine with a minimum of effort I would highly recommend the Allinonewinepump.


----------



## RCGoodin

Another great review of the All In One Wine Pump. I used it yesterday to bottle 90 bottles and all bottles were at the same height from the top. It was great. And, the service Steve provides is over the top.

I also have to say the new racking piece to illuminate gas is a great addition. It was easy to do and fast. Thanks again, Steve, for a great product. Now, get to work on an easy label remover. We all need one and you seem to have the inventor/engineering mind to create one.


----------



## Ricky

Hello everyone, I have spent the last couple days using my All in one pump to filter and bottle 22 gallons...and it was a lot easier then I was expecting..the filter was the one from filtersfast (housing is the 158326) the filters are the PD-1-934 for whites and PD-5-934 for reds...they sucked a little air..i did Steve`s marking of the housing ,and yes he`s right ,you can`t tighen it up all the way ,it looks like the plastic on the inside of the filters prevents this...I couldn`t find the tube for drawing it from the bottom,so I just flipped the housing over,that wasn`t a problem or the cause for the air leak...bottling was simple ...I purchased the filtering system in mid January of this year (a case of each) if this helps Steve..i read there my be defective one`s....anyway ,now I should leave the bottles upright for 2 days, then it`s safe to put the capsules and lables on?...Steve I will be calling you soon ,I hear you have a new racking cane?....and I need some hose...its a PITA to get them barbed fitting off the hose!...Thanks for everyone`s help in this adventure....


----------



## ScottyB

The All-In-One is the Best! I received this as a gift from my wife. This is one of the best gifts I could have gotten. I am very new to home wine making and absolutely love the all in one wine pump. It was very easy to setup and use. My first bottling experience was great as well as racking and degassing. This is a great tool for the home wine maker and makes it much easier and does away with the heavy lifting. Steve was very helpful and timely in answering questions.


----------



## Elmer

finally got a all in one pump.
after letting it sitt in my basement for 3 days I finally took it for a spin this afternoon.
I racked 12 gallons (2 different carboys) in under 10 minutes.
I did not have to carry my carboys up the stairs out of my basement. I did not have to move a single carboy.
It usually takes me a hour between moving carboys, cleaning equipment and racking with the auto siphon.
This process now takes me under 20 minutes.

How did I make wine before the all in one??????


----------



## dralarms

Looks like another happy customer.


----------



## Gwand

I bought my all in one pump several weeks ago. I have been racking and degassing with it. It is a great tool. Next week I have to bottle 6 gallons of wine. I have never use the pump to bottle. Does anybody have any tips about bottling with the pump? Any idiosyncrasies I should know about? Thanks


----------



## dralarms

Yep. Grab that metal throttle body in one hand and feather it like you would a weed Wacker with a bad carb. Lol.. If you get foam, slow down the flow by throttling the valve. I did 63 bottle night before last and had maybe a teaspoon go into my overflow.


----------



## cedarswamp

There is a hole on the red overflow stopper pipe. Leave this hole exposed and you'll experience much less foaming. Ditto what Dralarms said about feathering the valve.


----------



## Elmer

Is there a way to use the pump to strictly degass the wine without pumping it to a different carboy?

Or must you rack from one carboy to another to get the degassing fully done?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

It is best to use the pump every time you transfer as it releases CO2 every-time.. You will typically transfer approx 4 times within the first 30 days or or do you will transfer approx 4 times in that process. This is the most effective way I found to degass the fastest and easiest way. 

If you would like I can explain more in detail over the phone 

Thanks Steve


----------



## GreginND

Racking works the best but you can certainly just pull a vacuum on the carboy. The gas comes out slower but it does come out.


----------



## Elmer

just used the vacuum to pull air out of the wine.
ran for only a few minutes and I pull a good amount of bubbles out.
AI1 saved me from hours of stirring to degass!


----------



## Thig

I am wanting to maximize my work table space, is there any reason the allinone pump could not go under the work table since all it is doing is pulling a vacuum?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thig said:


> I am wanting to maximize my work table space, is there any reason the allinone pump could not go under the work table since all it is doing is pulling a vacuum?




The vacuum pump can go anywhere - That is the reason for the round opening to be carried. I been using mine alot in the last week !!


----------



## Thig

My allinone and filter mounted on the end of my work table to keep from taking up valuable counter space.


----------



## dralarms

That's cool.


----------



## ou8amaus

Very nice setup thig!


----------



## RCGoodin

Sweet...........................


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thig 
That is one sweet set-up you have going on there !!


----------



## Broge5

Just used my all-in-one pump for the second time to rack and degas. Love it.

I'm looking forward to using it for bottling day!


----------



## cintipam

Hi all

You have all made this pump sound too good to pass up. So I've contacted Steve, got some questions answered, then he pitched a few questions at me I'd really appreciate some help with. 

Has anyone ever had trouble using this pump on Mexican carboys? I've searched forever and found lots of problems with Chinese carboys, even if not using the pump, but can't find any instance of a Mexican carboy breaking solely as a result of using this pump. I am taking for granted that the carboy has not been mistreated and isn't already cracked etc.

Would really appreciate any examples as I'd love to get this pump ordered to make my first bottling day oh so much easier.

thanks in advance

Pam in cinti


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Pam 
My bad - I mentioned Mexican carboys over the phone and my mind was thinking Chinese. 
This is stated in my FAQ's -

Note : not recommended for use with Chinese Carboys as they have been know to break - without vacuum applied to them.
Always check your carboys for any imperfections prior to using them 
check this link - 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/aware-chinese-carboys-36527/


----------



## cintipam

Thank you Steve! I was hoping this was the case, as before I bought the mexican carboys I researched them on WMT and didn't find any negatives. Ok, tomorrow I hit my LBH to buy a 7 carboy bung to see if it will fit my 5 gal carboys. Fairly certain the 6.5 wont' fit, but I"m crossing my fingers on the 7.

Will email you the results tomorrow evening.

again, thanks!!!

Pam in cinti


----------



## LYFGRD

*allinonewinepump*

 I just bottled my first batch of wine with my new all in one wine pump and it worked great. After bottling over 80 batches ( over 2000 bottles ) with the Buno Vino filler this was easy and every bottle filled at the same height. I’m hoping to get years of use out of it so I can continue to bottle wine with ease. Clean up is also easier. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## dan69man

New review

Actually I reviewed the wine pump last year and I'm still in love with it. This review is for the above and beyond great customer service Steve provides. I needed to replace my release valve (due to my negligence) so I wrote to Steve and asked if it would be possible to get a new one. Within 5 minutes of my email he messages back saying it wouldn't be a problem and even suggested I get myself the flexible racking setup, all this and he was at a function on a Sunday afternoon talk about service! Anyhow if anyone is on the fence whether or not to buy the allinonewinepump, worry not Steve will take good care of you!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Our family would like to thank everyone for all the great comments about the Allinone wine pump. We are committed to producing a high quality pump system along with customer service.


----------



## GreginND

Used it today to rack, filter and bottle 6 gallons of Blue Blood. What a timesaver! I can't imagine going back to the days of doing everything by gravity.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Greg 

What is Blue Blood ??


----------



## GreginND

vacuumpumpman said:


> Greg
> 
> What is Blue Blood ??



A take on a blueberry skeeter pee . . .


----------



## Elmer

Just bottled using the AI1, last night.
21 bottles of Skeeter Pee

For the 1st time ever I did not spill a drop of wine. I did not make a mess and I was done from start to clean up in less than an hour (my kids kept interuprting me).

I ran upstairs to my wife to rave and marvel about how easy the process was with the AI1, and all I got was a glazed over look from her. But she is not privy to the wine making process!


----------



## Thig

Elmer said:


> I ran upstairs to my wife to rave and marvel about how easy the process was with the AI1, and all I got was a glazed over look from her. But she is not privy to the wine making process!



The first time I used mine I drug my wife down to the basement to see it. I was amazed, she was not.


----------



## cheesehead

has anyone ever substituted a culligan P1 1-micron filter for the pentek filter, filterfast is currently out of the pentek p1, but they say the culligan p1 will fit any pentek housing that takes a 10" filter. if so were there any issues with sealing or other problems? thanx , Loddie


----------



## dralarms

I don't use filter fast filters and mine works just fine, any 10 inch filter will fit that housing, just make sure the filter you get does NOT have the plastic endcaps.


----------



## cheesehead

thanx DRalarms, i was going off the list from vacuummans thread and went to order exactly what was on the list but they r out of the P1's by pentek, no plastic end caps , got it! thanx again


----------



## Boatboy24

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/160383220762?lpid=82

Shipping is a little steep, but not bad if you're buying several.


----------



## waynecan

I love this All In ONe pump! I am new to winemaking and found this to be incredibly easy to use, intuitive and saved me tons of time! Never will have to dread this part of the process again!


----------



## ou8amaus

*AIOP + Whf = OMG*

So I have been a user of the AIO pump for a few months now. I have use other pump/filter methods in the past, all which have left me somewhat unsatisfied (water pump worked ok, but it would pull air into wine, and internal mechanics of pump were always in contact with the wine... leading to concerns over sanitation. Ferrari style (plate) filters required a lot of set up/take down time and the filter pads cannot really handle more than 1 or 2 23l batches each.) Some call me lazy, but I prefer to think of myself as perpetually seeking a better way. I am always on the hunt for ways to improve processes WITHOUT affecting quality. Today I came to the conclusion that combining the AIOP with a whole house filter (this is not new, many other threads have spread the gospel of this holy union) is bar none the best and quickest way to transfer/degass/filter/bottle wine I have tried. Today I filtered (which included degassing) 2 whites, 2 reds, and 1 DB... well within 90 minutes. This included set up, sanitizing, take down and clean up. When I work on process flow I am sure this could be reduced to 1 hour. I know from previous experience with the AIOP that bottling these 5 carboys will also run me less than 90 minutes. Between Steve's great customer service, the significant time savings, and the reliable results... If you are on the fence, just do it. I am skeptical by nature and I am a satisfied customer.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Ok.. Y'all are making me really jealous. I was going to ask Santa for a AIO, but I don't think I can take it any longer. You have convinced me I can't live without it any longer. I'm jumping in!


----------



## RCGoodin

LoneStarLori said:


> Ok.. Y'all are making me really jealous. I was going to ask Santa for a AIO, but I don't think I can take it any longer. You have convinced me I can't live without it any longer. I'm jumping in!


 
You'll be glad you did. It all boils down to having the right tool for the right job.


----------



## cheesehead

Well my fellow winers, I am no longer an AIO virgin, Thanx to vacuumman (that dont sound right ,lol) and his fabulous all in one pump. It arrived yesterday afternoon and came complete with all you need to make our hobbie/ life soooo much easier!!! I also ordered the whole house filter last week but only the filters showed up from amazon 1 day ship so i must now wait to experience the fun of filtering and clearing a batch of chardonnay until later this week or next week. If anyone is in doubt as to buying the AIO , please read these reviews, they arent lying when they say its been a time saver that leaves you wondering what took so long to invest in. And Steves impeccible customer service is by far the best ive ever experienced (Thank you steve, and sorry for bugging you so much on the phone) Aside from the hydrometer,and bottle cleaning /drying tree, this is a must have item. I swear I almost gave this hobbie up because I dreaded degassing and transfering/ carrying heavy carboys, but no more. I racked a 5 gal carboy in under 4 minutes and degassed at the same time, Beautiful pump, Steve !!!! i will quit now but could go on and on, Me so Happy!!!!


----------



## eblasmn9

It's been almost a year since I bought the allinonewinepump. I've made 13 kits in the last year. I use the pump for racking and bottling and it has made wine making so much easier. The best part is how well it degases the wine. I have been opening wine that I made a year and half to two years ago that still has c02 in it. I have to vacu vin it before I can drink it. I spent a lot more time than the instructions said using a drill and paddle at 75 degrees on these kits. I am opening year old wines that I used the allinone with that have no c02 at all. What a difference. 
I found out recently that Steve had an adapter that I could use vacuum racking to my Vadai barrels. Steve is a pleasure to talk to on the phone and he had my adapter out in the mail quickly. I just received it and look forward to using it on my Red Mountain cab as I rack it to barrel this weekend.
Thanks Steve for your service. I'm still a satisfied customer.


----------



## bkisel

[Edit: Deleting poor attempt at a joke. Couldn't find how delete post itself.]


----------



## Pumpkinman

I posted this in another thread but I felt it needed to be posted here as well:

I know that it has been said before, but I really put this machine to the test!
Recently I bottled 4 batches of beer...that's 8 cases at a time...it performed without a hiccup...if that wasn't enough, I bottled 14 cases of wine today...yep 14...
At one point, I had to have the Pump running about an hr, it ran without any problems! 
Every time that I think that I have put the All In One through the ultimate test, it out performs its self! 
When I tell you that I couldn't do this without the All In One, I really mean it, it would have taken so much more time and energy, I just couldn't have done all of that without it, and now that I've grown use to being able to rely on it, I wouldn't do this without it!

Steve, I bow before you my friend!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori

*Santa came early!*

I tried. I REALLY REALLY tried to wait for Christmas, but I couldn't. I am glad I didn't wait. I love this new toy. Well, in all fairness, it is not a toy. It is a well made, well designed, pumping machine. 
The first time i used it, I was racking some wine prior to bottling. I _thought_ I had degassed this before I got the All in One using my drill and a wine whip. Well I got fizz, lots of it. I messaged Steve to see if this was normal and within 3 minutes my phone was ringing on a Friday night. He not only explained what was happening, (yes, I had gas) he stayed on the phone while I finished the racking and gave me some tips on degassing and general operation. You can't buy that kind of customer service anywhere. 

When I think of all the money I spent gearing up for this hobby, I could kick myself for not buying it sooner. Thanks Steve! you made my weekend.

This is just pretty. Dragonblood being degassed.


----------



## dralarms

Once again I need to praise the work done by Steve. He makes a great product that has become a work horse in my wine making. In addition if you have any questions, he is right there, ready and willing to help you to get the most out of the allinone. 

If mine was to die (not very likely) today,dI'd have another on order before I went to bed.


----------



## cedarswamp

Pressed a a couple hundred pounds of Zinfandels on Sunday, set the AIO up on the catch bucket because I wanted to try a carboy of free run, worked like a charm not having to try and switch buckets and strainers and what not. Bucket starts getting full flip the switch and relax with a cup of coffee for a few minutes. Definitely a stress free way to press grapes. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman

dralarms, 
If my AIO was to stop, I would be devastated! 
The quality and workmanship is second to none in my opinion, not to mention that Steve will do most anything to help solve any issue short of making a house call!
There may be cheaper pumps available, but that's just what they are...cheaper...the AIO has such flawless history, anyone that considers a cheaper pump should read the reviews...the proof is in the results!
I've seriously considered buying a backup unit, I use the hell out of the AIO and really wouldn't want to do as much as I do without it.
You know the old saying..."Lead, Follow, or step aside"....everyone else is just following the AIO.


----------



## dralarms

Pumpkinman,

I agree, it takes a great product and fantastic service to make people rave about a product like we have here. And I have also considered buying a back up unit but really see no need, it's a dependable piece that I am glad I found.


----------



## Broge5

I just wanted to put out a good word for Steve. I just used my all-in-one pump to bottle my second batch of wine and I love it. I was having some difficulties with foaming and when I sent Steve a message he called me almost immediately and got it straightened out. Great product great service. He even called me back a little bit later to make sure that everything was okay.


----------



## Wade E

I must say that 52 pages of high praise is outstanding and almost unheard of these days! Great job Steve!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Wade 
We try our best to make an exceptional product and we take our customer support to the highest level. I know as a winemaker we transfer and bottle at all hours throughout the day - so I know how frustrating something can be if you run into a snag or misplaced the directions or whatever it is. 

*As far as this thread, my hat goes off to all those who own the All In One - who took their time to sit down and write a review in order to help other winemakers!!*

*Thank-you once again !!*


----------



## buckhorn

Steve has done a great job with this product and his customer service is out of this world. There are a bunch more of us fans out here, but after 53 pages what else is there left to say on a product/person that does such a good job.

I have only been in this hobby about 2 months. Besides my initial equipment kit and my first kit wine --- the All In One is the best product I have bought or seen available. I have used it to rack and to filter my first 2 kits -- can't wait until I get to use it to bottle.

Thanks Steve - you are doing a great job and keep up the good work. You are a blessing and an asset to the hobby.

-Brian


----------



## dralarms

This thing is a hoss. I filtered 6.5 galoons of apple, 18.5 gallons of Muscadine (twice), and 6 gallons of concord red grape. So that 49.5 gallons non stop (almost, had to change a filter sine I didnt want apple in my Muscadine).

Steve makes one sturdy piece of equipment.


----------



## timmer73

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks Wade
> We try our best to make an exceptional product and we take our customer support to the highest level. I know as a winemaker we transfer and bottle at all hours throughout the day - so I know how frustrating something can be if you run into a snag or misplaced the directions or whatever it is.
> 
> *As far as this thread, my hat goes off to all those who own the All In One - who took their time to sit down and write a review in order to help other winemakers!!*
> 
> *Thank-you once again !!*



Hi Steve

Do you ship to Canada?

thanks


----------



## dralarms

He told me once that he does. Might cost a little extra due to country to country but if you do any amount of wibe its well worth it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Yes - I ship to Canada ! 
Actually weekly !

I do use USPS to try and keep your duty tax to a minimum as it will be priced under 200 dollars, please pay for the pump first and I will put in a PayPal money request for the difference in shipping


----------



## pghfett

*Better than a Leg Lamp on Christmas*

My Allinone arrived safe and sound today. 

Where do I start....

Packaging was very nice with super fast delivery (it is the holidays folks). Got here in like three days tops.

*Delivered On:
Friday, 12/06/2013 at 11:42 A.M.*
Left At:
Porch

*I quite literally just racked 5 gallons of Cyser, cleaned up all of my equipment then sat down to write this reply and it's 02:43pm - that is how outstanding and simple this system is !!!!*  This time also includes sanitizing all my equipment, prepping my five Gallon carboy with the ingredients I wanted to rack onto prior to transfer and unboxing and reading the instructions

Perfect and simple to follow instructions with illustrations. I had no problems hooking everything up and let me tell ya folks, I am about as inexperienced a wine/mead maker you can get. 

This pump is easily the best purchase I've made equipment wise for my mead making set up. Hands down, no dispute, no arguing and no debate. 

It's hard enough waiting for my mead to age prior to partaking, now I can't wait to bottle and rack as well. 

If you don't own one of these and can scrape up the money to pick one up, you will not be disappointed. 

Put my name in the hat for the Allinone #1 ROOKIE fan 

*ALLINONEPUMP > RED RYDER BB GUN *


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*We now have a Allinone user manual !*

Please check it out and let me know of your thoughts ?
It will be on the website soon 

View attachment Allinone manual.pdf


----------



## LoneStarLori

Nice job Steve. Easy to understand and pretty pictures ta-boot!


----------



## dralarms

Can ya email it to me? Im on my tablet and it just wants to open it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> Can ya email it to me? Im on my tablet and it just wants to open it.



I just sent it to you - if anyone else is having problems - please let me know


----------



## dralarms

Many thanks Steve.


----------



## Thig

Bottled 85 bottles this weekend with the Allinone and bottling attachment, absolutely love it. Not quite sold yet on the whole house filter set up. To be honest I am not sure filtering really accomplishes anything if I am not entering a contest. I believe patience and racking are probably adequate.


----------



## pghfett

*Thanks*

Excellent manual - I love my pump. Best piece of equipment I own -


----------



## Thig

Thig said:


> Not quite sold yet on the whole house filter set up. To be honest I am not sure filtering really accomplishes anything if I am not entering a contest. I believe patience and racking are probably adequate.



Let me expand a little on my comment here about the filter setup. There is nothing wrong with the setup, I just haven't seen a lot of benefit yet FOR ME. I typically age my wine at least 12 months in carboys and rack carefully during that time so there is little left to filter out at that point.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife gave me the among the best Christmas presents a winemaker can get. An All-in-One wine pump. Let me throw on some extra accolades as to how well this works. Everything, well except for two racking canes and an empty bottle are in one box. Pretty much any winemaker has those laying around already. 

There is a very nice set of pictures (and probably words, but I just looked at the pictures) of how to connect it all together to do what you need to do, bottle, rack, filter. I have so far only done the racking with it, but I can't wait to try bottling, it looks like it will be wonderful. My wife and I racked 15 gallons of wine from a primary bucket into carboys (the primary was on the floor and the carboys up on a table) and 24 gallons of other wine in something like 45 minutes. That included cleaning hoses between each different type. 

Steve is among the best of folks at customer service. I have talked with him on the phone and also emailed a few times. He is always willing to go above and beyond to make sure the customer knows what they need to do what they are trying to do. My wife even commented that using this was so easy, she could move wine around without me, if she wanted to.


----------



## wm36

I started looking at pump setups recently after a little heavier than normal beer-making activity last summer. I had not yet injured my back lifting these 5 and 7 gallon containers, but I didn't want to "wish I had done it earlier" and decided to do something before I hurt myself. I looked at roll-around hydraulic lift carts to continue to do gravity siphoning, do it yourself vacuum pump systems, and the AIO. I decided on the latter largely due to such positive comments as found on this forum.

I received my AIO in early November. I immediately used it to bottle 10 gallons of our local Pinot Noir. Practiced with water first, still took a bit to get the hang of it, but, since my normal bottling partner (i.e. my wife) was sick that night, I was able to bottle and cork fairly easily. So far so good with the new pump.

Today was my second try: racking two 12-gallon batches (local Pinot Noir again and E Washington Syrah). Again, it took a bit to get the hang of it. At one point the carboy I was drawing from emptied and I got lots of bubbling and aeration in the destination carboy. I'm a fairly novice winemaker, but I don't think that much aeration is good for the wine. In any case, I developed the knack of hitting the vacuum release in time so the rest of the process went pretty smoothly.

All in all I am very happy with the pump and, of course, Steve's service. And I won't be waking up as sore tomorrow is I otherwise would. I read someone else's comment a couple pages back about using the pump during pressing to transfer from the catch pan to the carboy. I will definitely have to try that next fall!!


----------



## JetJockey

WM36,
The AIOWP uses vacuum, so most of the air you got in immediately got sucked out. so it may not be as bad as it seems. While bottling, you can move the vacuum hose out further to the end of the 90* fitting so that the red line is exposed on the bottling attachment (Green stopper used to bottle). This will expose a small hole in the 90* plastic fitting allowing a slower bottling fill. This will help until you get used to using the vacuum release. If your tubing covers the red line/hole, the fill will be a little faster and may be a little harder to control at first. (See post #529 on page 53 of this topic to get the link to the new user manual if you don't already have it)

The AIOWP is the best piece of equipment I purchased for making wine. It makes so much of the process (racking, degassing, transferring, filtering, and bottling) safer, easier, faster, and more enjoyable.


----------



## vernsgal

Steve  just in case you missed your kudo's ..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/degassing-issues-42908/index2.html


----------



## dralarms

Just an update for those of you still on the fence.

My loving wife and I just bottled 96 bottles of Muscadine. From the time we turned the pump on till we had them in the boxex was just over 2 hours, now that included fill, corking, labeling, and capsules. The all in one never even blinked. Ran all 96 bottles at one time with just enough time to change out the carboys.

This AIO is the most valuable piece of equipment I have in my arsenal. (Wine making arsenal thag is).


----------



## JetJockey

Dralarms, Glad you're enjoying it! I've got to agree, but I'd choose a .45 or AR10 as more valuable when SHTF! Unless your self defense approach is to get the bad guy drunk, then the AIOWP really made a difference!


----------



## dralarms

Jetjocky, we ain't goning there. Ar 15, 10 and ar15 6.8spc. Plus mags and ammo for the lot.


----------



## JetJockey

Well, great minds think alike. I love wine and weapons and don't mix the two! This forum is more enjoyable, friendly, and helpful than most gun forums!


----------



## LoneStarLori

I really put my pump to the test today and it passed with flying colors! I racked a primary littered with 2 bags of oak chips and using a filter on the end, it didn't stop once. Woo hoo!


----------



## RotGut76

I should have done this write up months ago but life got in the way. So, I apologize to Steve for taking so long.

I've been using the AIO steadily for a few weeks now. So far it works flawlessly. I have no complaints at all with its functionality. Not having to lift the carboys (leaving them side by side) is one of the best features for me.

A+++++++ to this product. And thank you to Steve for the excellent customer service!!


----------



## tshank

I read this entire thread, was convinced early on I needed one of these pumps. Ordered and received a few days later, today I finally got around to setting it up and playing around with it. This pump is awesome, I racked and degassed my first batch of DB in minutes, then practiced with bottle filling, piece of cake! I have three wine kits almost ready for bottling and as soon as my DB clears i will be bottling that too.. Best money spent on my brewing and wine making adventures to date! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## JetJockey

Tshank,
My thoughts exactly. Welcome to the forum. You'll love the DB and its many variations. Great people here and great advice! Enjoy!!


----------



## bkisel

LoneStarLori said:


> I really put my pump to the test today and it passed with flying colors! I racked a primary littered with 2 bags of oak chips and using a filter on the end, it didn't stop once. Woo hoo!



Lori, is that a cheese cloth filter on the end of the cane? Also, is that a rubber band you're using to fasten the filter?

Thanx...


----------



## clight385

Not so much a review of the pump but Steve.
I had a low vacuum issue and contacted Steve, he gave me a call and he suggested I look at the vacuum release valve. Well the valve was fine, but the threaded barbs had come loose.... Put some Teflon tape on the threads reinstalled and all is good.
Steve has a great product and super service.
Thanks Steve!


----------



## wildvines

So far my all-in-one is great! I used the house filter once with no problems. Made bottling fast and easy. I just love how my carboys can be left in the ground. By far my best investment in wine making. Steve is always available to answer any of my questions. I would tell anyone that us even thinking about buying one to not think to much and just place the order. So far I racked 4 times with it and filtered/bottles my DB with it. Plus no real mess so the wifey happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway

I've waited far too long to post this 

We purchased the Allinone Wine Pump for my Dad for Christmas. He has serious back issues and was concerned that he might not be able to make wine anymore because he can't lift the carboys. I emailed Steve and he was AMAZING! Answered all of my questions, called me at home and went over how everything should work, and answered even more questions.

It arrived a few weeks before Christmas, and didn't get opened till near the end of January with Dad's holidays. (I was going out of my mind by this point - I wanted to see how it worked!!!)

Finally they were back and we opened the box. It all went together quickly with me helping him, and we took pictures along the way so he can refer back to them, then fired it up.

It worked like magic. You should have seen my Dad's face light up when he saw a) how easy it was, b) how fast it was, and c) that he would never have to lift a full carboy again. He has been over the moon about it ever since, and has been begging me to find the instructions to make the filter out of it as well. Lol, he even ordered extra kits now that he knows he can make them!

The Allinone is the BEST thing we could have ordered for my Dad. Fantastic investment, good price, and service like you just don't get anymore at a store.

...Now I just need to convince him I should get to take it home once in awhile ::


----------



## dsm1212

My all-in-one is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I keep seeing everyone mentioning they don't have to lift the carboys anymore, but if I understand it right I do need to lower the carboy to the floor to bottle above it right? I guess if I keep the carboys on the floor then I never have to move them. Is that what people are doing?

thx
steve


----------



## wildvines

Yes. I just place the bottles on the table. Carboys on the floor


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms

I actually have mine on a roll around cart, so istill have to lift them off the cart and on to a chair, but that's because I dont have a dedicated wine making area yet.


----------



## jojabri

I want one SOOOOOO badly! Eating myself up with jealousy of all the folks who have cool stuffs and a dedicated place to put it all!


----------



## roger80465

O usually rack just before bottling to be sure t he there is no sediment. The receiving carboy is on the floor so I don't even have to lift that one.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I like so many of you have a small work space to deal with. I will transfer side by side to make sure any sediment and to mix up the wine before bottling. Then the carboy will be either in a milk crate - which 2 people can carry easily - or you can put it on a dolly with wheels. 
I have also set up a card table right next to the transferred carboy to make sure there is no lifting at all. 

I find it most helpful to bottle in a milk crate or similiar to prevent any bottles from wanting to tip over


----------



## LoneStarLori

I also use the rolling cart method. I have an old AV school style one that holds 500 lbs.
Like Roger80465, I rack it one last time before bottling to be sure it's mixed and i don't have any stray sediment. When I do that, I put the receiving empty carboy on the floor then just bottle 'up' to the counter. Works great.


----------



## dsm1212

Thanks for the tips, I've got a fair amount of space in the unfinished part of my basement, so I think I'll just keep the carboys on the floor to the right of my work-area. I'm paranoid of these glass bottles (italian) breaking so I think I'm going to pick this up to set them on: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Large-Mixing-Tub-887102A/202086174. If anyone knows of a more squared off tub like this let me know.

steve


----------



## dsm1212

Received the unit and it was packed nicely. Fired right up and after cleaning a bit I racked from my primary fermenter to a glass carboy and it worked great! 

Prep cleaning the glass carboy is a bit harder than the better bottle. Need to get that down to something simple. I ran some water with cleaner through the aiowp into the bottle but then I had to roll it and slosh it a bit. There must be an easier way to do this that doesn't risk that puppy slipping out of my hands . 

The kit I'm using did not want me to top of the bottle and ended up about a liter short (as the instructions indicate). But this seems like a good thing because when I got to that point the bottle was topped off with bubbles (yay!). What should I have done if I had a full 6 gals? Let the bubbles run into the overflow? Maybe pop off the cork for a minute and let the bubbles evaporate?

thanks,

steve


----------



## JetJockey

Steve,
The only tubing you need to clean when using the AIOWP is the racking cane, the tubing from racking cane to either the bottling stopper or to another racking cane with stopper that connects to the AIOWP. The only reason to clean the vacuum line connected to the overflow bottle (user supplied) and the overflow bottle itself is if you get wine overflow in that line. If you do, the wine will start to collect in the overflow bottle. Immediately open the vacuum release and shut the pump off BEFORE the wine fills the overflow bottle and goes into the pump!

If you do clean the tubing with the vacuum release, I'd recommend NOT using k-meta because it can be corrosive to the inside of the release valve. Just use easy clean or whatever your cleaner of choice is. 

BTW, you have to drink anything out of the overflow bottle as it isn't sterilized for return to your wine batch. Now don't go overflowing just to get an excuse for another taste!


----------



## JetJockey

Steve,
I use one of those metal carboy handles with the rubber covering on my carboys. They tighten with a thumb screw and make lifting a lot easier. I fill the carboy with my cleaner, and place one hand on the bottom and one in the handle and shake it horizontally. The cleaners really make the carboys slippery! I then rinse the same way. Probably won't work for a lot of people that have trouble lifting the carboy or with physical limitations, so be careful!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Well if this helps at all ?
I will suck meta thru the racking cane assembly - like I am doing a normal transfer. I will then have approx 1 gallon in the carboy , I then use my carboy cleaner ( the drill type ) to sanitize the entire inside of the carboy. Then empty the carboy. 
Then I mist anything that did not get touched with meta - like the upper half of the racking cane


----------



## ou8amaus

dsm1212 said:


> What should I have done if I had a full 6 gals? Let the bubbles run into the overflow? Maybe pop off the cork for a minute and let the bubbles evaporate?



When I am racking from primary to carboy using the AIOP I tend to first pull a liter or two into a sanitized 1 gal jug, then the balance into the carboy. After everything is transfered I top up the carboy with the 1 gal. That way I do not have to worry about the bubbles being sucked up the vaccum tube, I can instead focus on getting as much of the wine out the primary as possible without sucking up sediment. I have also tried in the past to use the pressure release when the foam gets too high, but then you risk the "flowback" of wine disturbing the sediment in your primary (if your racking cane is low enough) and you need to keep your eyes and hands on two different tasks... which can be tricky if you have been "tasting" all night...


----------



## HillPeople

Just fired up the AllInOne for the first time tonight. Initially tried it out with 2- 6 gal. carboys and StarSan to sanitize the tubing and carboys- nice!!!
Then racked/degassed 6 gal. of Chilean Merlot prior to an MLF.
The AllInOne wine pump is a very nice rig. I really can't recommend it enough for a home/light commercial winemaker. It saves time, energy and lower back pain! Works extremely well for racking/degassing without over exposure to oxygen. I really can't wait to use it for bottling. I've made some pretty bad messes in late night bottling coupled with over-tasting, and I'm sure this pump will eliminate almost all of that- well- maybe not the over-tasting part. Also a real pleasure corresponding with Steve. Attached pic of racking/degassing Merlot.


----------



## PHISHBONE

OK, I jumped on board. Received my AI1 and racked 18 gallons right away. WOW!! This pump is awesome. Ran 60 bottles and again, Wow!! Thanks, Steve. You rock!!


----------



## VicF

*Allinone Pump*

Call it the Allinwonder pump! It has made wine making sooo easy. Racking, degassing, filtering and bottling go so smoothly and quickly. I think I'll give away my auto-siphon. 
And Steve is so helpful. He really cares that you enjoy using the Allinone. His customer service excels, also. When he learned we lived just 10 miles apart, he insisted on saving me the shipping charges and delivered the pump personally.
This is a must have tool for any wine maker.
VicF


----------



## jojabri

Almost have enough saved back to get one! Maybe 2 or 3 weeks if I can keep saving!

I feel like a 4 yr old kid... IWANTIWANTIWANTIWANTIWANT!!!WHAAAA!!!


----------



## Norske

*Retiring the All in one wine pump*

Noticed I said retiring, not selling. This little gem helped us greatly in doing many, many bench tests for our small commercial winery.

We bought it specifically for racking our bench tests. It must have racked at least a 1000 gallons by now. Most were 1 gallon bench tests usually 10-20 at a time. Day after day, week after week and I never had one single equipment failure. 
Steve initially warned me that if I was doing several 5-6 gallon carboys back to back, it may trip out. Well it never happened to me and there were times when I would do 6 - 6 gallon carboys back to back.

We also bottled with it until we purchased a commercial bottler. Again, never had one issue with it with that task.
We did have a few issues with filtering, but that was not the machines fault. Rather, we were one of the few who happened to purchase the filter and housing at a time that the filter that a company was selling, was ill suited for the housing. 

We have now completed the bulk of our bench testing and this little guy can take a much needed rest. It is now residing on a shelf, all clean and covered, just waiting for when we will need it again.

This was probably the best bang for the buck machine that we have bought for our little winery. 

Thanks Steve for the great customer service throughout the past couple of years.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like you got your $$$ worth and then some. Congrats to you and the AIO!


----------



## olusteebus

Wish all products made in America worked that good.


----------



## LoneStarLori

olusteebus said:


> Wish all products made in America worked that good.



Amen to that! And the level of customer service from most businesses was even close to Steve's.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Norske said:


> Noticed I said retiring, not selling. This little gem helped us greatly in doing many, many bench tests for our small commercial winery.
> 
> We bought it specifically for racking our bench tests. It must have racked at least a 1000 gallons by now. Most were 1 gallon bench tests usually 10-20 at a time. Day after day, week after week and I never had one single equipment failure.
> Steve initially warned me that if I was doing several 5-6 gallon carboys back to back, it may trip out. Well it never happened to me and there were times when I would do 6 - 6 gallon carboys back to back.
> 
> We also bottled with it until we purchased a commercial bottler. Again, never had one issue with it with that task.
> We did have a few issues with filtering, but that was not the machines fault. Rather, we were one of the few who happened to purchase the filter and housing at a time that the filter that a company was selling, was ill suited for the housing.
> 
> We have now completed the bulk of our bench testing and this little guy can take a much needed rest. It is now residing on a shelf, all clean and covered, just waiting for when we will need it again.
> 
> This was probably the best bang for the buck machine that we have bought for our little winery.
> 
> Thanks Steve for the great customer service throughout the past couple of years.





Thanks Norske !
It was really great to be able to help out a small winery, just starting out. I hope you do well in the future !! 

Please Pm me your business website - since it is up and running - looking forward to trying some of your wines !!


----------



## TomK-B

So, my wife gave me the All In One Wine Pump as a Christmas gift back in December. Since then I have used it several time to rack my wines from carboy to carboy. Last night I used it to bottle a batch of RJS Cranapple Chardonnay that I plan to give as gifts this coming Christmas. And I have to say, it was amazing!!! So quick! So easy! Every bottle filled to exactly the same level. And I didn't spill a single drop of wine. That's amazing in itself. 

Thanks, Steve!!! My next task is to learn how to use the pump to do filtering. I'll let you know when that happens.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*New product - stationary table bottle filling station*

I came up with this idea some time ago and was finally was able to finish it 
It is designed to work with the Allinonewinepump bottle filler – it is fully adjustable – by adjusting the thumb screw to any bottle height. 

The nice thing is you can fill one bottle and instantly start filling another, leaving your hands opens in order to cork the bottle prior to the 2nd one filling completely. 
I will be looking for individuals to thoroughly test this operation – prior to it going on my website. I personally have done multiple tests and I am happy to introduce it to you all. 
The wooden base and the actual Allinone bottling attachment is not included.
I am looking for approx. 10 people or so – there will be a cost involved – but much less than when it is officially for sale.

here is a youtube link - 
http://youtu.be/L9B8UIdI3XE


Please PM me for more information


----------



## jojabri

I should be ordering mine at the beginning of next week. Would be happy to join the test group.


----------



## dsm1212

Filler looks cool!

I just wanted to say that I filtered on Saturday for the first time using the whole home filter setup with my allinonewinepump and it worked great. I found a threaded tube to put inside the filter that seems perfect, but honestly turning it upside down worked well to drain it so I may not install it (and I don't seem to have the right size thread tool for the top of the lid).

I made an attempt to clean the filter so I could reuse it, but I don't see how I could possibly get all the organics out of it so i threw it away.

steve


----------



## Hunt

I would love one of these. Degassing is a pain in my backside


----------



## benspo111

my AIO arrives on Friday, can't wait!


----------



## nucjd

just got a chance to use mine and worked great! I transferred from carboy to carboy as well as carboy to barrel.


----------



## NorCal

Is there any reason the vac-pump wouldn't with a poly flex tank?


----------



## sour_grapes

You can transfer OUT of such a tank, but not into it. When you pull a vacuum, the walls would crush inward.


----------



## Thig

Not familiar with the poly flex tank,how much vacuum can it take before collapsing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I believe I did a test on a 5 gallon water bottle and at 4 in hg it started to collapse inward.
I have made bottling systems for use with plastic containers - but that was all custom made to each individuals needs.


----------



## Thig

I was thinking maybe the poly flex tank was thicker than a plastic carboy, that was the only reason I asked.


----------



## HillPeople

*Flex Tank transfers*

You can indeed transfer from flex tank to flex tank.
I've done it several times with the 30 gal. tanks.
The walls will cave in if you run the AIO continuously, but if you run the pump intermittently, you can do it. Even with cycling the pump that way, it's a fast transfer.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thats good to know - I would think using a 1/2 racking assembly would transfer faster and not put so much vacuum on the flex tanks as well. I do make bungs with a 1/2" hole in them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## NoobVinter

Hi everyone. I have some questions about degassing with the AIO and was hoping for help. I read that it takes an average of 2-3 racks. So, can I just go back and forth between two carboys without stopping or breaking, and how do I know when all the gas is all gone? I really want the Super Kleer to work. This is the first batch of wine and I have no clue what degassed wine is supposed to do. Thanks everyone, good luck with your brews!

Noob.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman

NoobVinter said:


> Hi everyone. I have some questions about degassing with the AIO and was hoping for help. I read that it takes an average of 2-3 racks. So, can I just go back and forth between two carboys without stopping or breaking, and how do I know when all the gas is all gone? I really want the Super Kleer to work. This is the first batch of wine and I have no clue what degassed wine is supposed to do. Thanks everyone, good luck with your brews!
> 
> Noob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Well degassing with the Allinone - depends on where you are at in your winemaking stage ? If you are starting from the beginning you will typically do approx 4 transfers within the first month or so and that should get rid of most of all your CO2. If you got the pump afterward - just make sure you do at least 3 vacuum rackings prior to bottling. 

A test to tell if you still have residual CO2 is by putting some wine in a bottle and holding your thumb over the top - causing a tight seal - and shaking and releasing your thumb and hearing if there is a release of CO2 ( a slight pressure per say )


----------



## NoobVinter

Ok, got it. I racked one time so far. Primary to secondary with an auto siphon. I will rack again soon and will use the AIO. Thanks for the common sense on testing for residual Co2! Have a good one, take care. noob


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NoobVinter

Steve, I want my money back!!! This thing is a piece of cake and it made racking and bottling too easy! Haha What a tool, works like a champ! I emptied a gallon of sanitizer into a carboy to get some practice, then bottle a few. SO NICE MAN.  This is an awesome tool. Thanks man. NooB


----------



## shen

Great product! I can't believe every winemaker doesn't have one. I was one of the early customers when it came with the rubber carboy cap (orange) that didn't work so well. After talking to Steve, I've since gotten the one that fits in the carboy, and had to get a new vacuum valve, but other than that, it's been in invaluable tool.
Thanks again for a great product and great customer service. I'm always amazed with the All in One Wine Pump. I can't imagine how I would fill all those bottles without it. I know I used to do it the old way, but I'm glad I don't have to any more.


----------



## dsm1212

Bottled for the first time on Sunday and it was really easy. Only time consuming part now is washing and sanitizing the bottles and equipment. I had racked 4 times during the making of the wine, but when I bottled it seemed to foam up when each bottle was near full. So I was worried maybe there was still co2, so I took the last bit from the carboy and put it in a bottle and tried to degas it with my bottle hand pump. No CO2 at all came out! So 4 rackings did the trick! I also filtered during the 3rd racking with a whole house filter per Steve's plan. Great product!

thanks
steve


----------



## Davolous

Yeah I love my AllInOneWine Pump. 

The other day I had to use my old auto siphon with a plastic carboy. I was horrible in comparision.


----------



## jojabri

As a known penny-pinch, I was a little bit nervous about spending the money on the AIO and the filter set-up, even though the price is comparable or lower than other pump models available. After researching and speaking with Steve, I made my order with confidence.

Racking time has been decreased tremendously, plus I don't have to risk hurting myself or breaking a carboy because it needs to be lifted.

Removing CO2 is so much simpler now that I can de-gas while racking. Bye-bye manual CO2 removal!

Having the ability to filter quickly during racking has amazed me. My wines are now absolutely crystal clear. 

Bottling time has drastically fallen and the AIO allows a perfect level on every bottle every time.

In addition, Steve's customer service is TOP-NOTCH! We've spoken a few times and his support is above and beyond excellent. 

I love my AIO, and highly recommend it to any home wine maker.


----------



## 4score

I took the plunge with Steve's all-in-one wine pump and I love it! Have used it for racking and bottling and it made things so much easier. After a couple bottle fills, you find your rhythm. I even used it for bottling some beer. Super gadget that will pay back many times over....especially this Fall when I have a 60-gal barrel to rack and bottle. Steve will even custom make bungs for barrels and flex tanks. If you're still on the fence.....jump in!


----------



## dralarms

Steve not onky makes a great product, his customer service is second to none. I'm thinking of buying a second one. That way if (and I mean if) mine was to fail I would not be out.

I agree, if you are on the fence, then go ahead and jump. You won't regret it.


----------



## UBB

Is anyone still on the fence about buying one of these? If you are, you're cray-cray

I did a marathon racking, de-gassing, filtering and bottling session yesterday. Transferred easily over 130 gallons. Filtered and bottled up 182 bottles of various wines all while using the ALLINONE. I've commented in this thread a few times as I also have an older version bought with the orange rubber cap. The ALLINONE has been worth every single penny. I just need Steve to come out with a bigger version now that my grapes are producing and my batch size is going to increase dramatically!

If you don't have one you need to get one. You know you want to. DOOO EEEET!


----------



## dralarms

130 gallons? That's some serious wine. That tells you just how tough the AIO is.


----------



## Rocky

You know Guys and Gals, I have been reading the rave reviews for the All in One Pump over the past years and I have to admit, I was skeptical. Because I had a pump, I only ordered the ancillary pieces, e.g. the two-hole stopper, the relief valve, tubing, etc., for bottling. I hooked it all up and several attempts to bottle left me "underwhelmed" by the product. I put it in a drawer and returned to using a siphon and gravity. Labor intensive, back breaking and slow as it was, at least I could get the job done. Still, in the back of my mind was the nagging question, "Why is everybody so crazy about this thing and why do I think it is at best, so-so?" I dug it out of the drawer, tried it again with the same results and was about to deep six it when I thought, "Why not contact Steve (hereafter known in my house as Job) and see if he has any insight?"

It took a couple of phone calls to diagnose and isolate the problem and Steve hung in there. After several conversations, we found that Steve was to blame. He should not sell his product to idiots! Yes, I had the relief valve on the liquid side and not on the vacuum side as the process design calls for. Today I rectified the assembly and bottled a 6.5 gallon carboy in about a half hour, start to finish including installing the corks. I am now officially a rabid fan of the system and I give it my highest recommendation to any home wine maker. You will save yourself so much time and trouble, not to mention your sanity, by using the system.

Lastly, no recommendation of this product would be complete without recognition of the man behind the product, Steve. He took on my issue as though it was his problem and never quit until we reached a resolution. A great product is one thing and there are many out there. Superior customer service is much more rare and is a treasure when you find it. Put this on your wish list, birthday list or Christmas list, but get one!


----------



## dralarms

Steve is like that. He is a great guy.


----------



## cooldood

dralarms I have been meaning to ask. Do you sell smoke detectors and such?


----------



## dralarms

Yes I do. Send me a pm. Let's not clutter up this thread.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Rocky and soo many others ;

I would like to personally thank you all for taking the time and writing a testimonial ! 

We have been in business for over 4 ½ years and I still enjoy talking to each and every one of you. I like talking over the phone because we can get to the root of the problem faster without any miscommunication through email, and it is a lot more personal.

There are soo many times that I will show my family about a certain testimonial or comment and that is priceless !!


----------



## chefken

I had a similar experience with filling bottles as Rocky. I was frustrated and kept thinking there must be a better way. The more I looked around all I found were expensive bottle fillers and with reading all of the rave reviews I finally called Steve. I've had my allinone for about a year and filling bottles was a two hour ordeal. Never got the consistent level fill I thought I should get and lots of wine in the overflow bottle. After a couple of private messages we Steve we finally hooked up with a phone call and we worked through my issue. He was great in helping me. The bottle bung did not fit into the bottle well and all I had to do was pull back the vacuum line back about a 1/4" so the small tapered end of the bung fit into the bottles easily. I also learned that when the bottle is about half full, push the vacuum release for about a second then let go and when the bottle is almost full slow down the fill by pressing the release lightly until the correct level is achieved. Now filling is very easy and it took me only about 30 seconds per bottle. All bottles at the correct fill line and best of all only about a mouthful left in the overflow bottle. Steve just made me two bungs to help with filling my oak barrels, can't wait to try them out. 
The best part is the customer service that Steve gives is outstanding. He is willing to solve any problem you may have using his system. By the way, using the whole house filter setup that Steve recommends is quick and easy.
Steve, I thank you for all your help and my back also thanks you, no more lifting those heavy carboys.


----------



## Norton

I have the system and I think it is great. I am going to use it for the first time on a kit and I am wondering if I can skip the 2 minute manual stirring that are on kit instructions. So, I would be using the allinone twice: I used gravity first to transfer from the primary container to a carboy. my next step would be to use the allinone to go to another carboy and after that using the allinone to bottle. Would those two times be enough to take at out all the co2?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Norton 

I just Pm'd you 
You may want to do some additional transfers if you got the pump 1/2 way thru your wine making procedure - you can always delay a kit a bit also


----------



## richmke

Norton said:


> I used gravity first to transfer from the primary container to a carboy. my next step would be to use the allinone to go to another carboy and after that using the allinone to bottle. Would those two times be enough to take at out all the co2?



No. Steve says that 4 transfers with the AIO will degass, and I wouldn't count the bottling. FYI: you want it to be fully degassed before bottling to keep the wine from foaming while bottling. 

I have my own pump with Steve's tubing. I am currently making a batch of Skeeter Pee, and I must has transferred at least 10 times back an forth, including shaking the receiving carboy, before it stopped foaming in a significant amount. Steve called and asked the rating on the pump. I have to look it up, but it may not be as powerful as the AIO, so may pull a lower vacuum during transfer, and thus not degass as fast as the AIO.

Keep racking back and forth until you get only a nominal amount of foaming. That will be your sign that it is degassed.


----------



## dsm1212

Norton said:


> I have the system and I think it is great. I am going to use it for the first time on a kit and I am wondering if I can skip the 2 minute manual stirring that are on kit instructions. So, I would be using the allinone twice: I used gravity first to transfer from the primary container to a carboy. my next step would be to use the allinone to go to another carboy and after that using the allinone to bottle. Would those two times be enough to take at out all the co2?



As others have said it takes four rackings to clear the CO2, but I wanted to say this may not mean no stirring at all. Some kits for example need you to stir up the bottom when you mix in the clearing chemicals. 

What I'd like to know is, if I have a whole home filter setup could I skip the clearing chemicals altogether?

steve


----------



## cooldood

I like turtles


----------



## cooldood

I still cannot figure out how to delete a post


----------



## jojabri

The hubby and I used MY AIO the night before last to filter and keg HIS beer. What a breeze!

So much in fact, that he immediately said "I can't wait to start my next batch!"

Little did he know, I anticipated this and had already purchased his next kit.

AIO for beer too... I'm Bi-WINNING!!!!


----------



## dralarms

I had to man handle 2 of my carboys that were not ready to bottle out of my house into the new building. I can tell you that I do not miss having to pick those heavy suckers up. The all in one has me spoiled, most of the time I don't lift anything but empties.


----------



## Boatboy24

dsm1212 said:


> What I'd like to know is, if I have a whole home filter setup could I skip the clearing chemicals altogether?
> 
> steve



Steve,

I know it sounds counterintuitive, but a wine should not be filtered until it is completely clear. In the case of wine, you are filtering to polish, not to remove sediment. If you were to filter a non-clear wine, you'd clog the filter and would risk burning out the pump.

However, the clearing chemicals are technically not necessary at all. What they are is quite helpful and they make a process that could take many months, much shorter. You could skip the chems altogether and just let gravity and time do its work.


----------



## Boatboy24

cooldood said:


> I still cannot figure out how to delete a post



Hit "edit", then "delete". After you hit "delete", a lower window should show up below the edit window. There are two buttons there - one says "delete message", the other says "do not delete message". Choose "delete message", then hit the button on the right that says "delete this message". It's a bit much to go through, but it can be done.


----------



## cooldood

After I hit edit there is no delete button


----------



## Boatboy24

cooldood said:


> After I hit edit there is no delete button



Really? Odd. I have "save", "Go Advanced", "Delete" and "Cancel".


----------



## cooldood

I think the man is sticking it to me


----------



## Boatboy24

cooldood said:


> I think the man is sticking it to me



Hmm. I'm beginning to wonder if you have to have a minimum number of posts before you are allowed to delete your own posts. That makes no sense to me at all, but it's the only thing I can think of. 

Anybody know?


----------



## Wade E

There is a time span on this stuff also. I'm not sure how long the term is but after awhile you can not use certain functions which usually includes editing though.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

Just wanted to add my rave review of the All In One Pump and the great customer service given by Steve. I have had mine for a couple weeks and it makes racking, degassing, and bottling a breeze! There has been a wee bit of a learning curve for me as I am probably one of the most uncoordinated people on the planet, but I am getting the hang of things. 

I had issues a couple times with a huge influx of air at the end of the siphon but I realized it was complete user error (of course!) I realized that as I was using the vacuum release valve I was inadvertantly covering the blow off hole with one of my other fingers, effectively negating the function of the valve. Leave it to me  

I am still working on getting everything working smoothly when using it in conjunction with the whole house filter though, and again I know it's my lack of experience and coordination. I have been reading through all the posts I can find here on the forum to find the best method of reducing air introduction and getting all the wine out of the filter. I know that some use the tube inside the filter and others use the "flip" method, which is what I am trying to get the hang of. I can say that I am thrilled with how beautifully clear my wines are after filtering and, being such a new winemaker, I would have never even tried filtering wines at this stage of my experience before getting the All In One.

Thanks to Steve and to this great forum for all of the information, feedback, reviews, and ideas! I would be completely lost without all of you!


----------



## Norton

I have used the allinone pump for about a year now. I have zero mechanical ability and zero experience with wine pumps, or pumps of any kind for that matter, but I was easily able to do what little assembly is needed and set it up to use with the assistance of the videos on the web site, it is that simple. Things are color coded so that the next time I used it and had forgotten things the paper instructions and color coding jogged my memory. By the third time I didn't need to refer back to anything at all to use it.

I have very little open space in my furnace/wine making room so lifting and moving car boys around is a challenge for me even if the weight of a full carboy glass carboy wasn't an issue. With a little advance planning the allinone pump really cuts down on the lifting. I think that anyone who does more than 10-20 gallons a year can easily justify the cost and small learning curve of getting this pump. 

In my first year of using the pump I have had all of two questions come up and both times Steve, the owner/maker of the pump, was available almost immediately on the phone to fully answer my questions. If you are at all interested in getting something beyond a siphon tube this is the way to go.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Thig

Was out of glass carboys today and needed to rack an apple wine so I had to gravity rack into a plastic carboy, made me appreciate the allinone all over again.


----------



## armypilot

*All in One Pump review*

After a disastrous try at degassing my wine with a wine whip on a drill I gave up and ordered the All-in-one pump. It is awesome, there is no way I would make wine without it. I also use it for beer. Worth the $$ and the tech support is great.


----------



## dralarms

63 pages, 600+ replys and not 1 bad review in the whole bunch. Says something. Don't it.


----------



## marino

I still have to figure out a way to use a whole house filter with my new AIO without pumping air INTO the wine, and, perhaps more importantly, figure out why the white wine I supposedly filtered had so much sediment in the bottles after all that work. The wine had been racked twice and had fallen clear, as far as I could see. The Half of the batch that was not filtered had no sediment, that which went through the WH has noticeable "dust" in the bottle. 

It is true that setting up the pump to rack and degas could not be simpler--everything is well labeled, so it would be hard to do it wrong. It would be great to see more explicit walkthroughs of the WH filter with the AIO. I suspect I'm not the only one for whom the ability to filter with this system tipped the scales in favor of buying this system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms

Marino,

Filtering is for polishing, not removing sediment. Try a fining agent next time before filtering, a fining agent should cause the unseen stuff to drop out.


----------



## marino

Yes, thank you. I understand filtering is for polishing. I guess I wasn't clear: I split a 6 gallon batch, which had been fined and racked twice over 4 months into two 3-gal carboys. I ran one 3-gallon carboy through the filter and let one be. The wine I filtered went from clear to having deposits in the bottle. The wine which did not go through the filter is very clear and has no sediment at all. As far as I can tell, the filtering process has been the only difference. Strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms

I've found that sometimes even "clear" wine is not clear. I use a fining agent in mine, it makes even stuff you can't see fall out.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

marino said:


> I still have to figure out a way to use a whole house filter with my new AIO without pumping air INTO the wine, and, perhaps more importantly, figure out why the white wine I supposedly filtered had so much sediment in the bottles after all that work. The wine had been racked twice and had fallen clear, as far as I could see. The Half of the batch that was not filtered had no sediment, that which went through the WH has noticeable "dust" in the bottle.
> 
> It is true that setting up the pump to rack and degas could not be simpler--everything is well labeled, so it would be hard to do it wrong. It would be great to see more explicit walkthroughs of the WH filter with the AIO. I suspect I'm not the only one for whom the ability to filter with this system tipped the scales in favor of buying this system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Have you checked out this thread yet ?

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

If you are still having problem - please email me with your phone # and I can call you and we can work it out over the phone


----------



## bub307

I just want to say something about the All In One the best thing I've bout for this new journey of wine making, I got it Tuesday and racked and degassed 3 gallons of Apple wine tonight in about 3 minuets. FAST

Steve is the best to deal with and quick to answers questions.


----------



## dralarms

Another sastified customer.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks bub307-
for taking the time to do a review - It is always a pleasure talking to other winemakers !

I am drinking my apple wine made from last year - it is really good ! A little sweet,but I add an ice cube and all is good.


----------



## nucjd

I have to say I have never come across someone that actually wanted to talk with the customer on the phone before he would sell his product to said customer. Truly rare and special. Thank you as well for a great product. I used the allinone this weekend and it was flawless.


----------



## RegarRenill

I tried using the search function, but didn't see any applicable results, so here is my situation and question...
I'm saving up to buy the AIO and a whole house filter. Money is tight (9mo old daughter and my wife lost her job on 9/25), but I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on the AIO, atleast. So, my wife decided to surprise me by getting a filter; however, she got me a plate filter setup from someone on CL. Once I get the AIO, can I use the plate filter or should I just try to resell it on CL and get the whole house setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## richmke

Doesn't the plate filter have its own pump? If it does, you won't need the AIO for it.

If it does not have a pump, the AIO won't help. Plate filters need pressure to push the wine through. Negative pressure (vacuum) to pull the wine does not work too well. The benefit of the whole house filter is that you have a large area to pull the wine through, so the negative pressure works.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

RegarRenill said:


> I tried using the search function, but didn't see any applicable results, so here is my situation and question...
> I'm saving up to buy the AIO and a whole house filter. Money is tight (9mo old daughter and my wife lost her job on 9/25), but I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on the AIO, atleast. So, my wife decided to surprise me by getting a filter; however, she got me a plate filter setup from someone on CL. Once I get the AIO, can I use the plate filter or should I just try to resell it on CL and get the whole house setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Do you know what type of plate filter you have ?

Some will work under vacuum - but not nearly as well as the whole house filter- you may have to reduce the vacuum a bit to reduce any air from entering the filter pads on their edges - unless I believe a ferrari works well with vacuum. 

I found that most winemaking supplies go fast on craigslist


----------



## VicF

I already had a "unpowered" flat plate filter when I purchased my AIO last year, so I continued to use it. It will work with the negative pressure of the AIO. The two filter pads will absorb the first half bottle of your wine as you begin pumping which likely occurs with any filter more or less. Maybe someone who has used both can point out the pros and cons of the two types.
Vic


----------



## RegarRenill

There is no pump with it. Checking online they make "vacuum tanks" like what you use for a garden sprayer and the plate filter looks almost identical...but the tank is only 3 gallons, lol. Seems to be a simple pressure pump. I'll give the plate a try once I get the AIO (ordering close to thanksgiving, if nothing unexpected pops up), and try it on a batch of water, first ;-) don't want to waste any wine if it blows up or something, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman

RegarRenill said:


> There is no pump with it. Checking online they make "vacuum tanks" like what you use for a garden sprayer and the plate filter looks almost identical...but the tank is only 3 gallons, lol. Seems to be a simple pressure pump. I'll give the plate a try once I get the AIO (ordering close to thanksgiving, if nothing unexpected pops up), and try it on a batch of water, first ;-) don't want to waste any wine if it blows up or something, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



RegarRenill -
You let me know if you are pulling in too much air through the filter and I know we can talk over the phone to make your plate filter last as long as you want to.


----------



## RegarRenill

Lol, I WANT the whole house filter, it's more explaining to the wife why I have to buy another filter setup after she bought me one as a gift...she doesn't drink wine (or anything other than mixed drinks, really...anyone know how to make a wine that tastes like an Alabama Slammer? Lol), so she hasn't been the most supportive about the costs associated with this obsessi...hobby. Thanks for the offer and once I get the money together I'll be placing the order. Had to dip into the fund for some antibiotics for my daughter, 9mo old and had a bad upper respiratory infection, was a nervous moment for a first-time parent.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer

vacuumpumpman said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> I am drinking my apple wine made from last year - it is really good ! A little sweet,but I add an ice cube and all is good.




Funny I am drinking my 1 year old Apple wine and mine is a little dry and harsh!
I will try dropping a cube in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ehlen5

*All in one wine pump after 4 years*

I know there are a lot of posts out there about the All in One Wine Pump. I've had mine since December 2010 and use it more with each wine making season. Originally I used it only for racking and used a Buon Vino for bottling. Frankly I was a little skeptical that the pump could meet all its claims.

I make about 40 gallons of wine a year and my Buon Vino now sits on a back shelf. Bottling couldn't be simpler. Last year I added the cartridge filter set up to my bottling process and moved the quality of my wine up another notch. The All in One Wine Pump has held up very well over the years with no problems other than those caused by my ineptitude with lose bungs.

Not having to move carboys at age 65 makes this hobby even more fun. If you're looking to purchase one piece of equipment to make your life easier this is the one you should purchase. Or do like I did and leave some hints for your spouse and maybe one will show up under the Christmas tree like mine did.


----------



## booboo

I can't believe I have been making wine for so many years without one. This is a must for any winemaker. Not only is it a great product it is very well put together. You get everything you need in the kit, no need to run to the hardware store. I was very impressed with the quality and ease of use. I even has color coded hoses for easy set up. Well worth the money and I highly recommend it.


----------



## wm36

I have reviewed the All In One before, but I needed to post an update. I have mainly used my AIO to rack, and I don't remember what happened last fall, but my able bodied assistant (my lovely wife) was not able to help me on bottling day, so I did it myself with the AIO. This year I broke her in on using the AIO. We had always used a gravity siphon on the dishwasher door before. Her reaction? "Why did we wait so long to buy this thing??" It's easier on her body to work at counter level and not a messy after you get the hang of it.

Why DID we wait so long to buy this thing??


----------



## Sage

You talked me into it. 
It's my annual present to mself , get something every year!! Got here yesterday and i"ll be racking soon to try it out.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*What an emotional day I had !*

What an emotional day I had ! 
I went thru every single post of this review in order to help educate and possibly pick out several to be posted on my new website. I believe that I will be changing them up from time to time as I found so many incredible reviews out there. 
So Thank you once again for taking the time and writing a review and bringing back so many fond memories over the phone or emailing you all !!


----------



## peaches9324

Its on the top of my wish list but it hasn't made it to the priority list yet


----------



## ReefKeeper

Last Saturday I racked 68 gallons of Cab and Merlot and then bottled 17 cases of Zin with the allinonewinepump. It was flawless. We just kept a fan pointed towards the air vent to help keep the motor cooler. Just another instance where this pump over-delivers.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

Well I guess I'll pile on. Talked to Steve last week (he responded promptly to an email inquiry and answered all my questions), and ordered an AIO with the bottling setup etc. Arrived yesterday. Tonight, me and The Boy (10 year old Assistant) set it up and tested it out, racking a Star-San solution from one carboy to another. Wow!! What a beautifully simple, effective, clean device! While I was explaining to The Boy how it worked, it started gurgling as it had already moved the entire 5 gallons. "That thing is fast," said The Boy. It was so much fun, we swapped the cane and bung and racked it back again. Awesome device, really. Cleaned up in maybe 60 seconds when done. Incredible. 

The Whole House Filter setup is scheduled to arrive Friday. I won't have anything ready for it for awhile, but I will be able to rack my three -- soon to be four -- fermenting batches with the AIO. Not dreading it at all. Very happy with this purchase. 

Mark


----------



## mquinnv

*Fantastic Pump*

We make 400L of wine per year and have used the pump for bottling and racking. Everything has worked superbly and Steve has been extremely responsive to our questions about using it for oak barrels and weird bung sizes. 

We initially were choosing between the all in one and the much more expensive enolmatic and have no regrets about our decision. Could not be happier with the performance of the pump.


----------



## richmke

mquinnv said:


> We initially were choosing between the all in one and the much more expensive enolmatic and have no regrets about our decision. Could not be happier with the performance of the pump.



If you had waited, you could have gotten the Red Solo Cup, storage compartment, Upgrade. (just kidding)


----------



## cmason1957

You know that someone who is selling something on the intent is doing things the right way when you get an email saying, I am refunding money to you because shipping was much less than expected. Thanks and I always tell everyone how much I love my all-in-one wine pump.


----------



## Just-a-Guy

cmason1957 said:


> You know that someone who is selling something on the internet is doing things the right way when you get an email saying, I am refunding money to you because shipping was much less than expected. Thanks and I always tell everyone how much I love my all-in-one wine pump.




Likewise - I posted a pic of my first couple of bottles, and promptly got a PM from Steve, asking if he could call and give me some pointers on getting the amounts to be more consistent in bottling (height of the wine in the bottle). He called and in a 10 minute conversation I learned a couple of tricks and am better set for the next round. 

This is the difference between an ordinary or mediocre vendor and a truly committed, helpful business person - what I like to think of as the old-fashioned American way! (Serious.) 

Mark


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Chris, Mark and others

Chris - I have done the same thing for a dozen or so people in the past several weeks – So far you are the only one who actually emailed me saying thank you.

I have been in Boy Scouts for over 12 years now – my oldest son just got his rank of Eagle Scout in October 2014 and as family we all believe in the Scout Law
*A Scout is trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendly, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, and reverent. *


----------



## Norton

Vacuumpumpman, could you do a video or describe your bottling tips with the pump?


----------



## richmke

Norton said:


> Vacuumpumpman, could you do a video or describe your bottling tips with the pump?



Scroll down this link for the bottling instructions:
http://allinonewinepump.com/one-wine-pump-user-manual/

Demo starting at 1:48 into the video
[ame]http://vimeo.com/106249427[/ame]

Tips:
1) Do a racking immediately before bottling. This ensures no sediment in the carboy that can get stirred up in the bottling process. For a few pristine bottles (for wine contests), it is Ok to fill a few bottles drawing from the middle of the carboy (bottom edge of the top 1/3) before racking.

2) Carboy is lower than the bottles (critical). That allows the reverse siphon to pull out excess from the bottle, and the flow stops as soon as the vacuum is released.

3) Use light pressure on the bleeder valve to control the speed of the fill (slow down when you get to the top). I use AIO's tubing, but my own pump. On my pump I can adjust the pressure and use 20-25 mmHG for racking, but only 10-15 mmHG for bottling.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Rich ! 
I was just typing up a tutorial when I noticed you beat me to it. 

Norton 
If you need further assistance - please pm me your phone number and I will call you back

Thanks again


----------



## richmke

I was looking at the Aeration-Oxidation Free SO2 Test Kit:
http://morewinemaking.com/products/economy-aerationoxidation-free-so2-test-kit.html

Seems like there is an opportunity to hook up the AIO to pull air, rather than the pump to push air.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

richmke said:


> I was looking at the Aeration-Oxidation Free SO2 Test Kit:
> http://morewinemaking.com/products/economy-aerationoxidation-free-so2-test-kit.html
> 
> Seems like there is an opportunity to hook up the AIO to pull air, rather than the pump to push air.



I looked at the video - Rich 
very interesting - but the pump on the AIO is way too powerful for this little task

- I would recommend a aquarium pump myself and do how they do - push air thru it rather than sucking . 

For a 100 dollars - I don't think I would even bother with trying to build one


----------



## ibglowin

Totally agree. Unless you have a spare aquarium pump lying around the garage the price can't be beat. The pump they send has an inline adjustable valve so you can control the flow rate which is important. You only need a nice trickle of air. The kit comes with everything you need including enough phosphoric acid to do 10 samples. They also have online videos to show you exactly how to set up and run the test. The Vinmetrica is a fine system that sets up fast(er), analyzes the sample fast(er) and cleans up fast(er) but also cost 3X more. The regents are also proprietary in nature which means your kind of over a barrel as to where to buy from, cost, shelf life. Like I said tradeoffs in life


----------



## JimmyT

Just tried a "dry" run with water yesterday and I'm in love with this pump. Absolutely flawless and easy to figure out how to setup. Practiced using the bottling attachment and after a few bottles got the hang of it. I'll be using it in a week for the first time with a few wines I'll be transferring. Can't wait to see the degassing results! Absolutely the best Christmas gift I could have asked for! two thumbs up from this guy!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*Devotion to wine making*

I took this comment off my website, so hopefully your jaw would drop like mine did as I talked to this person.

I have been making my own wine for about 40 years. But, now at the age of 90, with a hip replacement and both knees replaced as well, I was finding the full carboys a bit difficult to lift. To eliminate the need for raising the wine for transferring or bottling, the All In One Wine Pump seemed like the perfect solution. However, not having a full understanding of the vacuum principle involved, I was somewhat confused by the various hoses and bungs.
I emailed Steve for help and he replied by phone within minutes!
Further hindered by my hearing impairment, Steve’s efforts to talk me through the process was a challenge. (At times it must have sounded like that famous Abbott and Costello routine “Who’s On First?) However, with his patience and good humor, my questions were all answered and the All In One Wine Pump is working like a charm. It’s a cleverly-designed, neat and light little unit and I can highly recommend both the product and the great service. Cheers!

– Laurence Wayman, Qualicum Beach, BC (Canada)


----------



## cmason1957

vacuumpumpman said:


> I took this comment off my website, so hopefully your jaw would drop like mine did as I talked to this person.
> 
> I have been making my own wine for about 40 years. But, now at the age of 90, with a hip replacement and both knees replaced as well, I was finding the full carboys a bit difficult to lift. To eliminate the need for raising the wine for transferring or bottling, the All In One Wine Pump seemed like the perfect solution. However, not having a full understanding of the vacuum principle involved, I was somewhat confused by the various hoses and bungs.
> I emailed Steve for help and he replied by phone within minutes!
> Further hindered by my hearing impairment, Steve’s efforts to talk me through the process was a challenge. (At times it must have sounded like that famous Abbott and Costello routine “Who’s On First?) However, with his patience and good humor, my questions were all answered and the All In One Wine Pump is working like a charm. It’s a cleverly-designed, neat and light little unit and I can highly recommend both the product and the great service. Cheers!
> 
> – Laurence Wayman, Qualicum Beach, BC (Canada)



I can only hope that when I am 90 I have the get-up-and-go to be making my own wine or at least supervising the making of it. It will be entirely possible with my All-in-one. If Steve is still around to help me when I run into issues, I am sure the customer-centric viewpoint and high quality equipment will still be there. 

My All-in-One is absolutely the best purchase my wife ever made for me. (I would say best Christmas present ever, but it will be hard to top the three different bottles of Glenlivet and a bottle of Lagavulin Scotch that she got me this year.)

I get almost giddy hearing about people using it and loving it as much as I do. It isn't just the well packaged equipment. It is knowing that at any time I can drop him a note and in a day or so, we will be talking about it.

What a testimonial to a very useful problem.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Does the "all in one" include a filter? Or is that an add-on? I've bottled my first kit, and am in process with my second one. The RJS instructions strongly recommend filtering before bottling, so I was thinking of taking the plunge with the "all in one" if it also filters.
Thanks!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

TemperanceOwl said:


> Does the "all in one" include a filter? Or is that an add-on? I've bottled my first kit, and am in process with my second one. The RJS instructions strongly recommend filtering before bottling, so I was thinking of taking the plunge with the "all in one" if it also filters.
> Thanks!



If you go to my website 
http://allinonewinepump.com/product/complete-standard-plus-degassing-and-filtering/
Theres a link where you can purchase everything you need to filter - it only costs approx 35 dollars includes everything you need including 2 filters.

We as a family decided that it was not fair to the consumer if we purchased the filter assembly from filter fast and have to re ship it out and increasing your cost dramatically. 

Please check out this link in order how to index your filter housing -
http://allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-filter-setup/


----------



## cintipam

Temperance Owl, even tho you need to order the filter setup separately this AIO with or without filter is absolutely the best way to go. I did a lot of reading on filtering before I bought my AIO and frankly I decided that since most people were unhappy with the speed and or leakiness of other filtering systems the AIO was the best way to go. The fact that it saves time and limits my required lifting is just a happy happy side effect. And that degassing is awesome. 

REally, do some poking around and reading about what folks think of their other filters. There is no comparison to what this set up will accomplish for you and your wine.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Just-a-Guy

Great story from Mr. Wayman -- brings a smile, but I'm not the least surprised. I have found that any questions about the AIO (including filtering with it) bring a PM and/or a phone call within hours, sometimes minutes. 

Speaking of filtering, yesterday I used my Whole House Filter setup with the AIO for the first time. I had tried setting it up once before but had too much air - a note on the forum led to a call from Steve, and some guidance that I was able to apply this time for a successful use. Really very simple once you have it down. 

I filtered three batches yesterday. For two of them, I filtered into a clean carboy, quickly cleaned the outgoing carboy, and filtered back into it (I'm running low on carboys). A third batch, I filtered, then swapped out for the bottling setup on the AIO, and bottled. With a floor corker and the help of Just-a-Boy, I think we bottled three gallons in about a half hour, and that includes organizing corks, final rinse of bottles, etc. Everything worked beautifully.

Here's a pic while filtering a 3 gallon batch.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

Thanks for the responses, everyone. It sure sounds like the way to go.
All the reviews I've seen really love it.


----------



## ftignini

I purchased All in one wine pump. It is the greatest. I don' have to lift any more full heavy carboys. Also don't need additional gadgets. It even degasses the wine. The valve malfunctioned. I emailed the company, and within minutes I received a call from Steve. Immediately Steve said he will send a new valve. Great customer service, and I highly reccomend this pump.


----------



## 4score

*6 month review*

I thought I would check back and give my impression after several uses.

I've now used the Allinone wine pump to bottle a 60 gallon barrel, several carboys and several batches of beer. It's a champ. It makes the whole job just so easy. 

A couple things I've learned;

Feathering the valve is required for perfect bottle filling. Steve says to leave the little hole uncovered and perhaps there won't be as much foam/bubbles to even need the feathering. He also said I could drill another small hole for beer making to further reduce the foam. I might try that, but it's very manageable the way it is. Even though my overflow bottle was only half full, a little "debris" or foam seemed to have ended up in the air tube between the overflow bottle and the pump. Don't worry about this Steve says. The pump can take it. In my case, there was a little foam that disappeared the next day after leaving the tube hanging down overnight.

Also, don't sanitize the metal valve. No need, as only air passes. Sanitizing with acid (Starsan) could affect the valve over time.

All in all, a great product and a must have for most wine and beer makers!

Mark


----------



## shoebiedoo

All I have to say is;
After 4 years or so and at least 750 gallons later. My allinone is still going stong. I use and abuse mine and believe it or not. IT'S SHOE PROOF!!!!!!!!


----------



## akira7799

I registered on WineMakingTalk.com mainly to leave a review for the AllInOneWinePump. This little pump and the owner of its company are A+ in my book. The customer service and customer relations alone are worth the cost of the product. 

I wanted to purchase the AIO and had several questions for Steve. Steve called me back within an hour, talked with me for fifteen minutes or so answering all of my questions, and really sold me on the product. So, I ordered a few days later.

Shipping was very fast via UPS. The product was well-packed with gobs of brown paper for protection. Setup was a breeze and within five minutes I was running sanitizer through the pump's tubing and shortly after that I ran a kit batch of Shiraz into secondary, racked a batch of Strawberry wine to secondary, and cleaned out the tubing with some water. Everything worked flawlessly and FAST!

I have no qualms about this purchase and would gladly buy it again in the future, but due to the tremendous claims of longevity and this pump being a workhorse, I don't think I'll need to! Just above me, shoebiedoo stated that he's already transferred/bottled 750 gallons by AIO!

Thanks Steve for a great product and great customer service/relations!
Dave


----------



## IronRsqEsq

I ordered my allinonewinepump (Complete: Standard plus degassing and filtering), my first use was for recking and so far i think it is the best piece of equipment in mywine room. Light and quiet. Easy to set up and use. All connectors and instructions included. It is definately the perfect labor saving device for my operation.


Clean up is also a snap !!


----------



## Jimyson

Good to see such great reviews for a newcomer trying to decide on equipment purchases.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Jimyson said:


> Good to see such great reviews for a newcomer trying to decide on equipment purchases.




My only regret as a newbie was not buying my AIO sooner. It makes everything so easy and more fun. Hearing the purr of the motor and watching the wine move from vessel to vessel makes me feel like a mad scientist. BuWhahaha


----------



## Jimyson

I'm not as interested in the moving of wine as I am with the degassing and possibly bottle filling. I currently move beer from vessel to vessel with a low psi of CO2 (~3), which would work here as well. Agreed on wishing certain purchases were made earlier, I've definitely run into that with the beer hobby.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Jimyson said:


> I'm not as interested in the moving of wine as I am with the degassing and possibly bottle filling. I currently move beer from vessel to vessel with a low psi of CO2 (~3), which would work here as well. Agreed on wishing certain purchases were made earlier, I've definitely run into that with the beer hobby.



I just talked to a beer maker and we decided that it was best to change everything from 3/8'' racking to 1/2'' to keep from pulling the CO2 out and it will transfer alot faster at the same time. 

He found out that he can also fill his Sanke kegs using the allinonewinepump.


----------



## Jimyson

vacuumpumpman said:


> I just talked to a beer maker and we decided that it was best to change everything from 3/8'' racking to 1/2'' to keep from pulling the CO2 out and it will transfer alot faster at the same time.
> 
> He found out that he can also fill his Sanke kegs using the allinonewinepump.



Sure, I'm not saying that it won't do it. My only comment was that it was not a top requirement for me as I already have a reasonable solution to move liquid during fermentations.

With that said, I can see how this can be an "All in One" solution...


----------



## pdetina

Anyone use the AllInOnePump with 54 liter (15 gallon) demijohns?


----------



## joeswine

*all in one pump*

well I've had one since the beginning of time and never used it, talk with Steve for two hours and decided to try it, talk about teaching old dogs new trick...easy to use ,user friendly and fast ,okay so I'm a little latenice piece of equipment to have in your tool box. I'll get better with the pics as I get use to the feel and positions of the gear. ONCE again nice product.


----------



## dralarms

Joe,

Like your setup. But why 2 racking canes instead of the splash rack bung?


----------



## sour_grapes

pdetina said:


> Anyone use the AllInOnePump with 54 liter (15 gallon) demijohns?



I have heard it warned that you should not tranfer _into_ the 54 L demijohn, but that you can rack _out of_ them. I have no direct experience, but I have read that the walls are too thin to withstand the pressure differential.


----------



## joeswine

*all in one pump*

first time using will refine the process as I go along ,and sour grapes is correct .


----------



## dralarms

Yes,

Paul is right, demijohns are very thin walled in comparison to a carboy.


----------



## BigMac

Attached is a picture of the type of 54L Demijohn to be cautious with.
The large carboys in the pictures above are tough and as thick walled as the smaller 5 & 6 Gal carboys.


----------



## kitchen_brewer

I've been looking for something to make my racking / filtering / bottlling easier and less messy for a while and this product sounds perfect! 

Just wondering whether anyone has experience of the vinbrite gravity filter (which I currently use) and how the recommended filter (which if I understand correctly is actually a water filter) compares?

If the filter pad gets blocked can it cause any problems? 

I read that the filter pads are good for 15 gallons? If I do a 5 gallon batch can I fill the filter with starsan then continue to use it a few weeks later? 

Also, as I'm in the UK and the manufacturer doesn't ship here directly I'll have to use an intermediate shipper such as BundleBox who give me a US address to have the item shipped to then they repackage it and send to the UK. Postage can obviously be a bit pricey so just wondering if anyone knows how heavy the "Complete: Standard plus degassing and filtering" is and roughly how big a box it will need?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## dralarms

Get the whole house filter kit, you won't have the leaks you will with the vinbrite.


----------



## kitchen_brewer

dralarms said:


> Get the whole house filter kit, you won't have the leaks you will with the vinbrite.



That's what I was hoping, the kitchen always looks like one of Dexter's kill rooms when I rack/filter/bottle my reds, this looks perfect!


----------



## Just-a-Guy

kitchen_brewer said:


> That's what I was hoping, the kitchen always looks like one of Dexter's kill rooms when I rack/filter/bottle my reds, this looks perfect!



Whole house filter setup works very nicely, and is really inexpensive. Filters are cheap. And even though he gets nothing out of it, Steve is always available to help if you have any issues (I had a little confusion getting mine set up, but Steve called me and walked me through it, no probs since). Really great option for filtering, imo.


----------



## joeswine

*all in one pump*

the vinbrite is slow and slower...the all-in-one pump can do it all clean and with speed once you get the process down you can move through all the processes cleanly and with out a lot of unnecessary clean up.


----------



## kitchen_brewer

joeswine said:


> the vinbrite is slow and slower...the all-in-one pump can do it all clean and with speed once you get the process down you can move through all the processes cleanly and with out a lot of unnecessary clean up.



Yup, I've been using a Vinbrite since I started making wine and although the wine always ends up looking crystal clear I always end up with wine everywhere. 

So, the all house filters - I believe that 1 micron is recommended for whites and 5 micron is recommended for reds, so is it worth buying a couple of them and swapping over as needed?

Also, any idea of the total volumeric weight of the Wine Pump + accessories for bottling, racking and filtering, plus all house filter + decent number of filter pads?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

kitchen_brewer said:


> Also, any idea of the total volumeric weight of the Wine Pump + accessories for bottling, racking and filtering, plus all house filter + decent number of filter pads?



The complete pump weighs 9 pounds with everything included here -
http://allinonewinepump.com/product/complete-standard-plus-degassing-and-filtering/

The filter housing and wrench is approx 3 pounds
the filters are around 6 oz a piece 

I hope this helps ?


----------



## kitchen_brewer

vacuumpumpman said:


> The complete pump weighs 9 pounds with everything included here -
> http://allinonewinepump.com/product/complete-standard-plus-degassing-and-filtering/
> 
> The filter housing and wrench is approx 3 pounds
> the filters are around 6 oz a piece
> 
> I hope this helps ?



It does thanks, can you tell me the typical dimensions of the box? (Not including filter housing etc as it turns out Filter Fast deliver directly to the UK). 

Reason being that I will need to use an intermediary such as Borderlinx or BundleBox who give me a USA address you can ship to and then they will forward it to me by air. 

At 9lbs the shipping cost is already $153.11 (inc duty etc) but if the box is large (a lot of sellers in the US use huge boxes with lots of padding as ground shipping in the US is cheap), it can quadruple the cost of sending it via air, the intermediary can repack it but again they charge for that. 

I'm just trying to estimate what my total cost will be. (Filter pads cost about $30 each over here so I'll need to stock up with plenty of these too!)


----------



## vacuumpumpman

kitchen_brewer said:


> It does thanks, can you tell me the typical dimensions of the box? (Not including filter housing etc as it turns out Filter Fast deliver directly to the UK).
> 
> Reason being that I will need to use an intermediary such as Borderlinx or BundleBox who give me a USA address you can ship to and then they will forward it to me by air.
> 
> At 9lbs the shipping cost is already $153.11 (inc duty etc) but if the box is large (a lot of sellers in the US use huge boxes with lots of padding as ground shipping in the US is cheap), it can quadruple the cost of sending it via air, the intermediary can repack it but again they charge for that.
> 
> I'm just trying to estimate what my total cost will be. (Filter pads cost about $30 each over here so I'll need to stock up with plenty of these too!)




The box dimension is 15*15*7

I can check on Tuesday the price from USPS - I know it will be cheaper than what you have been quoted - 

Please email me as we can have a conservation there instead

[email protected]


----------



## kitchen_brewer

vacuumpumpman said:


> The box dimension is 15*15*7
> 
> I can check on Tuesday the price from USPS - I know it will be cheaper than what you have been quoted -
> 
> Please email me as we can have a conservation there instead
> 
> [email protected]



That's brilliant thanks, I've sent you an email!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

kitchen_brewer said:


> At 9lbs the shipping cost is already $153.11 (inc duty etc) but if the box is large (a lot of sellers in the US use huge boxes with lots of padding as ground shipping in the US is cheap), it can quadruple the cost of sending it via air, the intermediary can repack it but again they charge for that.




Yes I was able to get that price down to 75.00 dollars - which is 1/2 of what you were quoted. I dont know about any tariffs fees ?


----------



## kitchen_brewer

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes I was able to get that price down to 75.00 dollars - which is 1/2 of what you were quoted. I dont know about any tariffs fees ?



That's great thanks! 

Yes there is VAT (20%) and Import Duty (% varies) unfortunately. 

The only concern I have is that although Ebay have step-down transformers to take the UK mains 240v down to the US 110v, they don't convert the frequency from the UK 50hz to the US 60hz so it could run about 16% slower. 

Just wondering if that would cause any issues (other than the obvious of taking slightly longer!)

Of course if it uses a DC adapter or has some kind of timing circuit that doesn't rely on the mains frequency then it shouldn't 't be an issue.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

kitchen_brewer said:


> That's great thanks!
> 
> 
> The only concern I have is that although Ebay have step-down transformers to take the UK mains 240v down to the US 110v, they don't convert the frequency from the UK 50hz to the US 60hz so it could run about 16% slower.



The pumps I use are not your standard 12 DC volt that would plug into a auxiliary outlet. 
The pumps we use are 110-120 DC volts - the reason we had these made up this way was they run quieter and are more powerful to be able to run the vacuum pump portion. 
so to answer your question - you should have no problem about the frequency as others have already done this before.


----------



## kitchen_brewer

vacuumpumpman said:


> The pumps I use are not your standard 12 DC volt that would plug into a auxiliary outlet.
> The pumps we use are 110-120 DC volts - the reason we had these made up this way was they run quieter and are more powerful to be able to run the vacuum pump portion.
> so to answer your question - you should have no problem about the frequency as others have already done this before.



That's excellent news, because step-down transformers that convert the frequency are really expensive. 

I think that's all my questions answered, I'm ready to buy! 

btw any idea how many Watts the unit consumes and whether it needs an earth?


----------



## mc7315

My older brother has been making wine for over 6 years and he introduced me to wine making 3 years ago. I had just returned from a trip to Italy and I thought it would be a good time to make some Italian wine from the year we visited. It was fun in the beginning, but the novelty quickly wore off when I had to degas for the first time, it was at this time I swore I would never make wine again! For the life of me, I could not see why my brother would go through all this trouble. After one more degasing and having the wand break forcing me to google and find the “plastic hanger solution”, I was at wits end and ready to just finally give up – literally throw it out! Like giving birth (not that I have any experience at that), passing time has a way of letting you forget terrible moments. I began to think “this is not so bad”, that is until I had to bottle! One more promise to myself to never make wine again. I was done, done, done and somehow my brother convinced me to join the McHenry-County-Corkers wine club and try one more time with the Chilean buckets of wine juice. Believe me, I was not looking forward to this process ever again. However, at the McHenry-County-Corkers gathering I met Steve (and his son) from AllInOneWinePump and they demonstrated the ease of racking and bottling using his pump; so I bought one. I can say with complete honesty, if not for the AllInOneWinePump I would not be making wine today; now I actually look forward to it. Since that time, my two brothers, nephew, and brother-in-law each bought their own pumps after seeing how well mine worked. Steve is a stand-up guy and he backs his product 100%, he goes above and beyond!


----------



## kitchen_brewer

Steve's Customer Service is the best! He's been helpful all the way and answered all my questions. 

Not only did he find a way of shipping for half the cost I was quoted, but when he found he got a bulk order discount he even gave me a refund of the difference! 

It can be quite scary ordering things from overseas, but I have every confidence that this is a smart buy, can't wait to receive it (especially after a weekend filtering/bottling the old fashioned way!)


----------



## dralarms

I've found that Steve goes out of his way to assure you are happy with his product and his service.


----------



## kitchen_brewer

btw for anyone else in the UK/Europe wanting to buy one, the shipping only cost $55 after the $20 refund was processed. 

It's hard to find the filters in the UK but if you look on Ebay there's a company in Northern Ireland who do the housing+spanner+fitting for £15, and 10 x filter pads for £20 both with free delivery. 

Step-down transformers (to convert the UK/Europe ~240V down to US ~110V) are widely available on Ebay, make sure it's a 3 pin one rated for minimum 60 Watts.


----------



## Stumpnuke

*New allinonewinepump user*

Steve,
I hope you never stop getting great comments about your product. 

Even though I was sure it would be good from all the great reviews, it has exceeded all my expectations! I haven't got to bottling yet but racking and degassing is great. As an engineer I always like to know how well things actually work. When my carboy got finished with secondary I tried "manual" degassing. I used my wine stirrer hooked to my battery operated drill and whipped all the gas out just like instructions tell you to. I even went extra time to make sure the gas was out. 

Then I moved the wine to another carboy using the pump and expected that I wouldn't see any gas come out because I knew I had gotten it all with my extensive degassing. You can probably guess what happened next! When I racked/degassed with the allinonewinepump, there was over two inches of foamy gas on top of the wine. I was careful not to aerate it but I was amazed how effective it was!

I am certainly a believer in the product and a very happy customer!

Thanks for the great device that will save my drill and my back!

Now I can look forward to bottling!

Richard


----------



## Stumpnuke

*Read the instructions!*

For those that don't like reading instructions, please note that it is important to do so. I tried practicing bottle filling earlier this week with my allinonewinepump pump. I set everything up with a carboy of water, some bottles and hooked everything up. It worked great on the first bottle until I tried to stop! I was holding the bottle with one hand and used the other to lift the bottle attachment and break the vacuum. And you guessed it, the water overflowed the bottle and out on to my desk. After a moment of panic (ok maybe several seconds of water spilling out and rinsing off my wine desk), I realized I was siphoning out of the carboy and lifted the bottle high in the air to stop the flow. Now I fully understand why the directions clearly say to put the carboy on the floor!(which in my case I immediately forgot and left the carboy on the desk at the same level as the bottle I was filling.) At least it was only water and my desk probably needed a good cleaning anyway. 

The instructions were very clear - I just had a mental lapse and didn't follow them. At least I won't make that mistake with my wine! (But boy did I feel dumb!). The pump is probably the best piece of equipment I've purchased for this hobby! (The rest of the bottle filling went great!)

Richard


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Richard 
Thank you for sharing your personal experience ! I am glad it was only water that you initially started with. 
I can only hope that your experience will benefit others down the road - 

.


----------



## Angelina

Well I received my all-in-one bottle filling accessory yesterday in the mail, so I tested it out a few minutes ago and I must say I am totally impressed! Because I am not the smartest tool in the wine room I contacted Steve and he got me squared away in no time, really in two minutes time I had it hooked up and a bottle filled perfectly to the correct level!!!. I can't wait to bottle some wine this coming week!!!! Thank you Steve!!! Worth every penny plus some!!!


----------



## kitchen_brewer

I received mine this week and bottled 2 x 23L kit whites yesterday. 

First impressions? Amazing! 

I've never filled my bottles so quickly or spilt so little - my missus couldn't believe that I'd been bottling  

Easy to setup and clean, I can't wait to use it to filter and rack! 

Once you've tried one you won't want to go back to the old way of doing things. If you make wine and don't have one then it's an essential investment.

Many thanks to Steve for creating such a brilliant product and giving such a high level of service!


----------



## Rodnboro

I put my new Allinone to use this weekend. Racked 6 gallons of Pinot Noir and bottled 5 gallons of Blueberry. I'm most inpressed with the ease of bottling. This is truely a great piece of equipment. Thanks again to Austin and all else for the givaway and many thanks to Steve for his generosity!


----------



## Angelina

I did my first bottling today with my allinone bottling attachment. It took me about 40 minutes to fill 23 mags and 31- 750's. I am so impressed, bottling will never be the same! Now my hand is sore from corking, lol I used to get a break between bottles filling, so I would cork and twittle my thumbs, now there's no time to cork till the filling is done. But that's a good thing! Thanks Steve!


----------



## sdelli

Bottled 2013 Cab and 2013 Petite Verdot today! Over 175 bottles done... The Allinonepump got a work out today! The Cab has a 5% blend of Petite Verdot in it now... Grapes were from the Chalk Hill region of the 2013 harvest... Spent over a year in American Oak barrels. Taste spectacular!


----------



## ShaunDanz

I purchased the All in One pump two years ago and recently was racking an 18 gallon batch of wine into three 6 gallon carboys when suddenly the doorbell rang. I didn't shut the pump off for some reason when I went to answer it. I returned to find that the pump was now sucking the wine into itself. Shortly after that incident, I decided to bottle some wine and it was taking much longer than normal, so I knew I needed help.

I emailed Steve at All in One and asked if I could buy a new pump. He suggested that instead I ship mine to him so he could inspect it. He noticed the wine in the pump right away but was able to replace the seals, etc. He shipped it back with new hoses and a pressure relief valve. I also purchased the new racking device that wasn't available when I made my original purchase.

I'm happy to report that my old pump is like new again -- and at a fraction of the price of buying a new pump. My wife will never have to know about this small doorbell mishap. Shhhh...

My vacuum pump has made the bottling process so easy that I have my 12 year old son bottle with me. I've bottled over 1500 bottles this way in the last two years.

One thing that I didn't realize when I bought the pump was how much CO2 it would remove. After I realized this, I opened most of my old bottles of wine and poured them into carboys and degassed them and then bottled them again.

The next thing I need to invest in is the filter option. Even after aging my wine in the carboy for a year, I still find sediment in the bottle after another year.

This is turning into an elaborate hobby. Hehe!

Thanks Steve!


----------



## richmke

Getting ready for shoulder surgery, so I bottled 3 kits, and racked 8. Now I'm good for 3 months.

11 minutes to fill 30 bottles. 4 minutes to cork with a Swiss Rapid 14 Corker.
4 minutes to rack a 6 gallon carboy.

My only complaint: It is not really an "All-In-One". It still took me forever to, and did not help with, move each carboy from the basement to the Kitchen, clean and sanitize the bottles and carboys, etc.  However, it did help with sanitizing tubing.


----------



## dsm1212

richmke said:


> Getting ready for shoulder surgery, so I bottled 3 kits, and racked 8. Now I'm good for 3 months.
> 
> 11 minutes to fill 30 bottles. 4 minutes to cork with a Swiss Rapid 14 Corker.
> 4 minutes to rack a 6 gallon carboy.
> 
> My only complaint: It is not really an "All-In-One". It still took me forever to, and did not help with, move each carboy from the basement to the Kitchen, clean and sanitize the bottles and carboys, etc.  However, it did help with sanitizing tubing.



My experience exactly. I love this thing, but I need the equivalent for cleaning and sanitization. Those are where I spend most of my time now. Maybe I'm overzealous with sanitizing, but it takes me ~2hrs to wash 60 bottles and sanitize them. Then I bottle in record time. Washing carboys doesn't take as much time but it is difficult to manhandle them with care. I do kits in pairs to cut the cleanup of tubes and filter waste in half.

steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dsm1212 said:


> My experience exactly. I love this thing, but I need the equivalent for cleaning and sanitization. Those are where I spend most of my time now. Maybe I'm overzealous with sanitizing, but it takes me ~2hrs to wash 60 bottles and sanitize them. Then I bottle in record time. Washing carboys doesn't take as much time but it is difficult to manhandle them with care. I do kits in pairs to cut the cleanup of tubes and filter waste in half.
> 
> steve






I know exactly what you guys are feeling that's why I developed - the allinone pressurized bottle washer/ sanitizer! ! 

It make your life a lot easier !!!

Video coming very soon /QUOTE]


----------



## richmke

vacuumpumpman said:


> I know exactly what you guys are feeling that's why I developed - the old one bottle cleaner / santizer! ! It make your life a lot easier just to show soon



So will you sell them as the "All-In-Two" Combo?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

There's a thought 

Interested in watching the video - possibly later tonight


----------



## dsm1212

vacuumpumpman said:


> I know exactly what you guys are feeling that's why I developed - the old one bottle cleaner / santizer! ! It make your life a lot easier just to show soon



Can't wait to see it!

steve


----------



## Jimyson

So I degassed for the first time tonight. I only have a stir stick, unfortunately. I realized quickly that I need to start saving for the AIO!


----------



## ou8amaus

Used the All in one wine pump last night to bottle 4 batches of wine. As usual, the AI1 made the process quick, reliable, and clean. This product has been one serious workhorse. If you make wine regularly, I highly recommend you get the AI-1.


----------



## RandalG

The All In One Wine Pump works great. Makes racking and bottling a breeze. And the customer service is oustanding. Steve will call you and walk you through the process. You can tell how passionate he is about winemaking and truly wants you to get the most out of the pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dsm1212 said:


> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> steve



here is the post - in case you might of missed it -

Allinone pressure washer/bottle sanitizer

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49381


----------



## dsm1212

vacuumpumpman said:


> here is the post - in case you might of missed it -
> 
> Allinone pressure washer/bottle sanitizer
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49381



OMG, no hesitation. Placing order now. Our kitchen sink is non-standard so I could never attach one of those spigot things. A self-contained pump is brilliant. I've got 120 bottles to do in the next couple weeks. Can't wait to try it. 

I've got the whole home filter already; what's the best/cheapest filter to use in it for sanitizing? I assume it doesn't have to be very fine.

steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dsm1212 said:


> OMG, no hesitation. Placing order now. Our kitchen sink is non-standard so I could never attach one of those spigot things. A self-contained pump is brilliant. I've got 120 bottles to do in the next couple weeks. Can't wait to try it.
> 
> I've got the whole home filter already; what's the best/cheapest filter to use in it for sanitizing? I assume it doesn't have to be very fine.
> 
> steve



best filter - 
Is the sediment filter that is yarn wound from your local hardware store - just rinse it off and then it is reusable 

here are some links on filters -

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DuPont-S...Pack-WFPFC4002/203444311?N=5yc1vZarssZ1z10ixo

http://www.walmart.com/ip/CulliganCW-MF2-Pack-Filter-Cartridge-2PK-SEDIMENT-CARTRIDGE/38470706


----------



## gcsherwood

*faster degassing?*

Somebody a few pages back wanted to know if wine could be degassed with just a couple of passes with the AIO. People said no. I don't think that is the case. Yes, a straight transfer didn't seem to remove all that much CO2, so I can see how numerous repetitions over time would be needed.

When I ran the pump to transfer my first batch it seemed that I wasn't building that much of a vacuum in the carboy because both primary and carboy were sitting on the ground and it really didn't take much of a pressure differential to get the wine to flow from one to the other. I tried putting a crimp in the hose between the racking cane and the carboy by simply bending the hose in my hand until the flow was almost cut off. The pump changed sound indicating it was working harder building up a vacuum in the carboy. Obviously I don't want too high of a vacuum because it might damage pump and/or carboy, and I really want a decent flow because I don't want to spend days on this process!

I simply opened my hand partially, relieving the kink in the hose until the wine started to flow at a decent rate (though still much slower than at first). The hose just following the kink filled with bubbles indicating that CO2 was bubbling out of solution because of the low pressure formed between the kink and the carboy. There were no bubbles on the side of the kink going to the racking cane, so I wasn't sucking air.

If I relax the kink too far, the bubbles stop, so I just close my hand slightly until the bubbles start up again. I do use the thin-film adapter Steve sells inside the carboy, so the CO2 that comes out is easily removed. I get most of the CO2 out with a single transfer. My second rack (after fining and a week or two of settling) is through the whole house filter and I get almost no foam in the carboy. Once the batch is filtered I immediately bottle. After a long period of aging and refrigeration (about 3 hours....) we tried a bottle (this was a AJ Spagnols Grand Cru Gewertz) and while it wasn't really cold enough we didn't detect any CO2.

I don't know if anyone else has tried this, but it seems to work for us.

And yes, I know I can improve my wine with better technique and longer aging, but we were out of wine! It was still tasty and vastly better than any $2.50 bottle (my cost per bottle for the kit) I could buy....


----------



## dsm1212

gcsherwood said:


> I simply opened my hand partially, relieving the kink in the hose until the wine started to flow at a decent rate (though still much slower than at first). The hose just following the kink filled with bubbles indicating that CO2 was bubbling out of solution because of the low pressure formed between the kink and the carboy. There were no bubbles on the side of the kink going to the racking cane, so I wasn't sucking air.



Nice idea. I have some of those plastic hose crimpers that could probably be adjusted to just the right spot too. I do find 4 rackings will remove all the co2, but some kits only require 2! I always do an extra one for filtering now, but even then I'm sometimes doing an extra 4th to get the degassing done. Your approach on the move from 2nd fermentation to a new carboy would be a nice option to maybe avoid that 4th one. I'd like to hear what steve thinks about making the pump work a little harder though...

steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Steve 

I'm not sure what stage he was at when he decided to try this process out. I did PM him in order to find this information out. I realized that this is his first post and all and not knowing if he is using the standard hose or the 1/2'' hose ?

Normally if you start using the all in one wine pump - from the primary - typically you don't have to worry as it it pulling the co2 every time you rack and should be ready for when you need to add the finings. 

In the past I have told people if they wanted to start by pinching off the supply tube for a short period of time (say 30-45 seconds ) in order to build up some vacuum in the vessel prior to starting that should be fine. The reason I mentioned this is because some people have bought the pump after the wine has already in the carboy for 3 months and they need to remove the co2 prior to bottling.

If you hear the pump struggle because you are in a hurry to degass - why not just do another transfer that takes only 4 minutes back to back. This pump has been bullet proof for over 5 years now - So this is my personal recommendation. 

Using the headspace eliminator will also help in the process of removal of co2 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49529

remember winemaking is all about learning patience


----------



## gcsherwood

*degass followup*

As he said, Steve PM'ed me and wanted to talk about my experience. He thought I didn't like the AIO! I like it so much I'm planning to take mine to my house in Ireland and will buy another for here! Steve posted in his reply that he has told people to pinch the supply briefly to build up a vacuum. Well, that is basically what I was doing by crimping the hose. I reread the whole thread before I made my post (I read it all the first time before buying the AIO). Nowhere is that mentioned. Well, it is now!

like dsm1212 said, some kits only call for 2 rackings. For my simple kits I rack once off the primary into the carboy (now using the pinch technique (tm!)), add finings, then a week or two later rack through the filter to another carboy, then immediately bottle (using the AIO, of course). And I did try the back-to-back rackings. If one racking didn't take out much, two back-to-back don't take out much more. Restricting the supply does. As far as making the pump work harder, you are doing something similar by pulling the wine through a 1 micron filter -- which I also do, but after fining. I want to degas before fining.

In line with what Steve said, the pinch is most needed at the beginning of the transfer. By crimping with my hand I can easily adjust the amount of crimp simply by tightening or loosening my grip, and as the transfer goes on I loosen it a lot. Not totally, but I just let the bubble stream be my guide. The problem with putting on a clamp is that it doesn't give that ease of control. Maybe that much control isn't needed, but I don't want to put any more strain on the pump than I need to, and adjusting the flow manually is easy and bulletproof. He mentioned in the call that he was worried that some people might restrict the flow too much and leave, thus damaging the pump. No worries if you are doing it by hand. Besides, it doesn't take long and it requires virtually no effort to hold the crimp once things really get going. And it gives me something to do while watching the wine transfer!


----------



## richmke

FYI: If you are going to rack back and forth to degass in one session, in 2nd and subsequent rackings, you can hold the racking cane against the bottom of the carboy. That serves the same purpose as crimping the hose, without weakening the hose. The AIO has thick walled hose because of the vacuum pressure. Crimping that hose is a pain.


----------



## dsm1212

richmke said:


> FYI: If you are going to rack back and forth to degass in one session, in 2nd and subsequent rackings, you can hold the racking cane against the bottom of the carboy. That serves the same purpose as crimping the hose, without weakening the hose. The AIO has thick walled hose because of the vacuum pressure. Crimping that hose is a pain.



Will try this next time. I racked skeeterpee last night (first of two rackings) and squeezed the hose a bit. Just to the point where I could see bubbles about 10 inches from where I was squeezing. That did seem to do the trick. I had 4 inches of foam and stirring afterwards I couldn't get much co2 at all to come out.

thanks
steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman

After reading this last couple of suggestions - I decided to make an attachment for the splash racking cane that will increase the removal of CO2 while racking. 
The attachment requires no manipulation of the transfer hose.
I have been doing trials with some of my customers and they are reporting that the CO2 is completely removed in 1 or 2 rackings. 
Great performance for those who want quick CO2 removal for early bottling.
Stay tuned for further updates!


----------



## Marty

*All In One Wine Pump*

I have been making wine for fourteen years now and have just started using the All In One Wine Pump. It makes Racking, Degassing and Filtering so much easier. As I get older, picking up 6 gallon Carboys is getting harder. Using the All in One Pump really takes the strain off the back muscles and joints. The pump is also very quiet and everything runs really smooth. It is very easy to operate and learning to properly attach hoses and fittings is a piece of cake. The manual is easy to understand and is quite helpful. I wish I had been using the All In One Wine Pump years ago. Definitely worth the price.

Marty Miller
Divide Colorado


----------



## Matis

*My review of the of allinone pump*


I have been making wine for about 12 years.
For years I have using old fashioned techniques such as raising the carboy and using gravity and suction/siphon.
I was looking for a filter pump, I had initially ordered another brand and then, while awaiting shipment, I saw an ad for the allinonepump and figured I would give it a whirl (no pun intended) instead. I figured, why not get one tool for everything? I returned the other "jet" pump without using it and soon after received the allionone pump.
As mentioned elsewhere, Steve, the designer and maker of the allionone pump, was available every single time I called him, even when I was standing at home depot, buying additional tubing, etc.
Anyhoo, don't ask me the physics of how it works, but it works
Here are the benefits of this miraculous machine
you don't have to lift the heavy carboys/demijohns
by not having move the carboys, you don't have to disturb lees
it is fast, I was able to transfer a 54 liter demijohn in about 12 minutes
no more swallowing wine from a tube when trying to start the suction!
very little if any leaking, once, while using the allinone, I wasn't paying attention and my receiving carboy was full, all the run off, which would normally go onto the floor when into the runoff bottle.
It is easy to use, it is color coded.
I used it for Racking and for Filtering and bottling. Everything worked great and it was simple. I like the fact that the filtering jerry-rig is a clever work around solution for the filtering, that I can us a water filter, and don't have to buy proprietary wine pump filters.

I did this with my son helping me, I found it easier btw to use the vacuum release button when bottling, to stop the flow, although one can merely remove the filling attachment from the bottle to stop the flow. By using the vacuum release button, there is virtually no leakage during bottling. By depressing the brass release button, the flow stops completely.

One tip for filtering: I used to have tendency to save every drop of wine, even the dirty wine. Over the years I started to throw out the bottom of the barrel, literally, and not try to save every drop of the "dirty" wine. In doing so, I threw out perhaps about one half gallon of wine, but the end result is cleaner wine and less racking. That is just my preference. 

Another amazing tool is the freezer in my garage. After primary fermentation (I made whites this year and prevented chemically the secondary formation), I put the must/wine in the freezer overnight, which forces the lees to the bottom.

Also, if you insist on trying to save the "dirty" wine, put a bucket of the bottom of the barrel wine in the freezer, free the wine, and then let it defrost and voila, the lees are all on the bottom within 36 hours or so. The just rack off the clean wine. 

Freezing works wonders.

Anyhoo, back to the allinone: It is a great tool, and I recommend it wholeheartedly, it definitely saved me time and wine, which would have been spilled had I had to siphon from the carboy into a bucket and then from the bucket to the bottle. Also, all of this is done with the least possible contact with the air.

Also, the thing is not so technical to use, it is easy to use, and you don't need to any knowledge of anything to use it, just set it up and watch it work its magic!


----------



## Ants_Elixirs

I just ordered the Deluxe kit from Steve. Can't say enough good things about him. A pleasure to deal with. Can't wait to get it so I can do a review.


----------



## Steve_M

I have a batch of Montepulciano juice from the fall that is very cloudy. Bentonite has helped some, on the suggestion of distributor the next step is to filter.
So, naturally that is my queue into buying the allinoewinepump and filter setup.
I hope to have delivered this week!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## gcsherwood

*bottling problem solved*

I was plagued by my bottles filling really fast and having a somewhat difficult time controlling the flow of wine. I saw various references in this thread about the hole in the vacuum connector to reduce the flow. I never saw it on mine. The reason is that the directions say to put the hose up to the red line. I thought I was doing that. Unfortunately, the red line is almost totally nonexistent on mine. I probably pushed the hose on too far the first or second time and scraped it off. As a result, I was pushing the hose up to the red BAND which completely covered the vacuum-relief hole.

I looked for the hole with the hose off and of course there it was -- with a few sparse remnants of the red line just below it. I have yet to bottle since finding this, but I suspect this will make the wine flow into the bottles just a bit more calmly.....

Perhaps I'm the only one to stumble here, but I thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone else missed it like I did.

geoff


----------



## richmke

Steve_M said:


> I have a batch of Montepulciano juice from the fall that is very cloudy. Bentonite has helped some, on the suggestion of distributor the next step is to filter.



Don't filter cloudy wine. You will end up with clogged filters.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

gcsherwood said:


> I was plagued by my bottles filling really fast and having a somewhat difficult time controlling the flow of wine.
> 
> Perhaps I'm the only one to stumble here, but I thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone else missed it like I did.
> 
> geoff



You will definitely notice a big difference bottling next time !

I state this in my user manual and under FAQ's -

Question: What is the line on the bottle filler for?

Answer: There is a small hole located on the vacuum release hose.

To slow down the filling process, attach vacuum before line, leaving the hole uncovered.

I am glad you figured it out - but if anyone has any questions or concerns - please dont hesitate to shoot me an email.


----------



## Ants_Elixirs

I used my allinonewinepump for the first time today to transfer a batch of Dragon's Blood from Primary to Secondary. Worked like a charm.


----------



## RandalG

Ants_Elixirs said:


> I used my ALLINONE for the first time today to transfer a batch of Dragon's Blood from Primary to Secondary. Worked like a charm.



I really need to make a batch of that.


----------



## Steve_M

richmke said:


> Don't filter cloudy wine. You will end up with clogged filters.



Rich,
I understand the issue with filtering cloudy wines will cause the filter to clog.
Talking with the distributor a couple of times on what my options are he suggested filtering.
Now they are in the process of bottling their own product and I "could" take my carboy and have them filter, but I would have to be available at a moments notice.
Any ideas most welcome.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## richmke

Steve_M said:


> Rich,
> Now they are in the process of bottling their own product and I "could" take my carboy and have them filter, but I would have to be available at a moments notice.
> 
> Any ideas most welcome.



In the event you are available when they call, then take it over.

Have you added Pectic Enzyme?


----------



## Steve_M

Yes, pectic enzyme was the first thing I tried, then bentonite.
Hopefully I can take it over to them.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Pilgrim

*Well worth it*

The pump work great, just as advertised. I have used it for racking, filtering, and bottling. I have moved on to larger batches of wine(18 gallons) and the "allinone" prevents me from lifting full kegs. I had some technical questions and Steve spoke with me at great lengths about them. It's nice to deal with an experienced winemaker and not just a person who fields calls. I have already begun singing the praises of this pump to anyone who listens.


----------



## 2020steve

After reading so many good things about the allinone wine pump I have purchased one.
UPS arrived today with the package safe and in good shape. I went straight to the wine cellar and filled a carboy full of water. The pump hooked up very easily and I then proceeded to rack the water first from carboy to carboy than filled a few bottles. It was so simple to setup the tubing and operate.
Over the years I have lifted to many full carboys and waited way to long to buy the Allinone.

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Well what can I say that already hasn't been said?!!
Steve, thank you for a fantastic product! I have used it a few times already to degas and wow love how cool it is to see all of those tiny bubbles rising to the top.
I also bought the filter setup and will give it a go in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## sgift

Vacuumpumpman, I just used your bottle filler to vacuum pump into a 24L barrel. Realize not what it's made for but worked like a charm......needed the small bung to fit barrel. Great product!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

sgift said:


> Vacuumpumpman, I just used your bottle filler to vacuum pump into a 24L barrel. Realize not what it's made for but worked like a charm......needed the small bung to fit barrel. Great product!



Yes I do make all attachments from barrels to flex tanks to small glass bottles.

I always like to talk to the consumer to see what they are wanting to do and how we can make it happen- Typically for barrels and flex tanks I would recommend using the 1/2'' racking cane size.


----------



## sgift

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes I do make all attachments from barrels to flex tanks to small glass bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> I always like to talk to the consumer to see what they are wanting to do and how we can make it happen- Typically for barrels and flex tanks I would recommend using the 1/2'' racking cane size.




So do you sell a different barrel filler, or should I just keep using the bottle filler? Also is 1/2" outside diameter? Can't wait to bottle with your pump.
Nice 'better mouse trap'!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

sgift said:


> So do you sell a different barrel filler, or should I just keep using the bottle filler? Also is 1/2" outside diameter? Can't wait to bottle with your pump.
> Nice 'better mouse trap'!



sgift (steve)

It was a pleasure talking to you yesterday. I realized that the size of your barrel opening was only 1/2'' wide and that's why you were using the bottle filler to fill the barrel. 
I am sending you a custom #3 - 2 hole bung that has your standard 3/8'' racking hose attachment on it. 

Does anyone else have similar barrels to these ? and if so do you know the brand name ?


----------



## sgift

The barrel I am using is from Artsandcraftsofmexico, 24L American oak. Very happy with it.....heavy duty, thick staves and well made. I should say that Steve has been great to work with as many of you have observed.


----------



## TemperanceOwl

I just finished bottling a batch of Dragon Blood using the All-in-One, and I can honestly say it took more time to sanitize the bottles than it did to bottle the entire batch! I love this thing! Not only is it speedy, but it's neat - I've gotten the hang of it and didn't spill a drop throughout the process, and there was nothing left in the carboy when it finished pumping!
I'll add that Steve has awesome customer service. Last Sunday when I was filtering my Riesling and had a question, he called me within an hour to help me out. You don't get that kind of response many places these days.
Great job, Steve!
Nell


----------



## vacuumpumpman

TemperanceOwl said:


> I just finished bottling a batch of Dragon Blood using the All-in-One, and I can honestly say it took more time to sanitize the bottles than it did to bottle the entire batch! I love this thing! Not only is it speedy, but it's neat -
> Nell




It's funny that you mentioned that it takes longer to sanitize the bottles - compared to bottling with the all in one wine pump - 

That is one of the main reasons I came up with this product -

Allinone pressure washer/bottle sanitizer

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49381


----------



## skiboarder72

I was given this pump as a gift about a year and a half ago! It's been a life saver in helping us bottle and rack ones from one carboy to the other. Steve has been very helpful as well! Highly recommended!


----------



## PaintingServices

Steve,

This is a truly amazing product with truly exceptional customer service!

Several weeks ago, late on a Friday, I found myself in a difficult situation. As an inexperienced winemaker, I had pressed my wine into a large tank and realized there was no way I was going to be able to rack off the gross lees in a few days or siphon by gravity. There was no way I was lifting this tank full of at least 25 Gallons of wine. I began to search for a solution. It was around 9:30pm Friday night and I was reading WMT and investigating the AIO pump. I went to the AIO website and described my situation in the contact us section. It seemed like a good fit for me, but clearly on a Friday night the earliest I could expect to hear from someone from the company would be Monday. I proceeded to try to get as much info as I could. I started to watch the video where Steve describes the product. Approximately 30 seconds into the video, my phone rings. It was Steve. Late Friday night he called and spent around 30 minutes describing advantages/ disadvantages of using his product in my situation. He called instantly! He offered solutions and situations where I wouldn't need it as well---he was offering genuine winemaking advice without necessarily trying to push his product. However, it was clear by the end of the discussion that his product fit all my needs and was capable of so much more. He said he would send it out first thing in the morning and I would get it late next week. I sheepishly explained how I really wanted it by Tuesday so I could rack off the gross lees. He made it happen. At no additional cost. Amazing. Even more amazing was how timely it arrived on Tuesday, how perfectly packaged it was, and how he answered my phone call immediately to walk me through every step of setup and implementation! It sure was easy to use! And It worked beautifully! I quickly racked into carboys off the gross lees. For my first time with a large volume of wine--- it was effortless! No lifting, quick and effortless! For the first time I would actually describe racking as fun! And to think I can now filter and bottle with this with similar ease, I am amazed at what I can do for such an affordable price! I can't wait to perform these other tasks with the AIO!

Thanks Steve for the product and truly amazing customer service!!!


----------



## TheCorkery

*Honestly, couldn't live without this thing.*

I ordered my All In One last year when I opened The Corkery. Since then, there isn't a day that goes by that I'm not using this thing frequently. It gets used for transferring from primary to carboy, degassing, racking prior to filtration and I also use it to sanitize carboys. I have ZERO idea as to how any winemaking shop could get by without one of these, seriously. To have to degass with a stick for 5 minutes??? To me, that seems so stone age when the All in One is available.

My bottle washer and computer excluded, it's the single most important piece of equipment I have in the store. I've actually ordered another to have as a backup because The Corkery is in Ontario, Canada and I feel safer knowing that I don't have any down time if one should have issues (which it hasn't). It's THAT important to me. The fact that Steve is so customer focused just makes owning one of these that much better an experience. He's always available to talk to if I have questions and hugely knowledgeable about his product and winemaking in general. Bravo.


----------



## berrycrush

Just curious where you can buy two hole stoppers that fit a wine bottle...


----------



## dralarms

I think he drills them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

berrycrush said:


> Just curious where you can buy two hole stoppers that fit a wine bottle...



I can make any size hole in most tapered corks - please PM me with the 
dimensions you are looking for.


----------



## quiltertoo

I ordered my allinonewinepump over the 4th of July weekend and it was delivered the following Wednesday. Not even a holiday weekend can slow Steve down. It was so easy to set up. If you can tell red from blue the set up is a breeze, I didn't even have to ask my husband for help. I used it today and it was so easy. Degassing with a heavy drill always gave me a backache and aggravated the tendonitis in my elbow. This went quickly with no mess. I love it. I had a question about a nylon barb coupler and Steve called and explained what it was and answered a couple more questions I had. I think this is a great product with excellent customer service and it is so simple to operate. 

Mary Lou


----------



## H2O

Just wanted to do a quick review of the pump now that I've had it for several months. AWESOME! I couldn't imagine living without it now. The simplicity, not having to move the carboy being emptied at racking (causing the sediment to move), the ease of bottling all the wine at the same level, and the auto degassing at racking are all awesome. But, the real treat is how Steve the owner has been the biggest champion of customer service I have ever experienced! From my original order to resolving a couple of breakage issues (my own fault), Steve has been quick to respond and has gone above and beyond what I would expect.

Thanks again!


----------



## jrm1443

*Just got my Allinone!*

I finally broke down and bought an Allinone wine pump. I have been looking at these for almost six months trying to decide if I should buy one. I have been known by friends as being very frugal (OK, Cheap). I just started making wine about a year ago and have made four or five kits since then. During this time, I have been reading the reviews looking for just one negative review that would support not buying one. I have been unable to find even one. I even did my own research into buying a pump and then trying to buy all the hoses, stoppers and valves to make it work similar to the Allinone pump. When I added it all up, it just didn’t make sense to try to reinvent the wheel to get the same thing that already has been assembled, and by all accounts worked well. I didn’t have to try to figure out how to drill through the various bungs and when I added it all up it wasn’t any less expensive (remember I’m frugal!). I think what really helped me decide was last week when I opened a bottle of wine I bottled last fall and was disappointed when it came out fizzy as if it had a light carbonation. I had spent several hours using a drill mounted stirrer on this wine before bottling. 

So, I e-mailed Steve with a question and he called me back almost immediately. We spoke for a while and he explained how the Allinone pump works and how it can degas a wine while racking. He also told me about the headspace eliminator which can also help degas a wine. Not only that, but Steve personally delivered the Allinone since we live not too far from each other. Talk about great customer service! And Steve has called me several times to make sure everything is working and that I don’t have any questions. I have only used the Allinone pump three or four times since I got it last week and it worked flawlessly. I plan on getting the filter system to attach to it. I also bought the bottle filler adapter and I look forward to bottling my wine. If you’re thinking about this system, I highly recommend it as it is really a cost effective and effortless way to rack, degas and bottle your wine.


----------



## msauter

*All in one wine pump*

I've used the "All in One Wine Pump" for transferring, degassing and bottling. It's simple and easy to use. The system saves time and doesn't require extensive set up. It's a good deal.

Matt


----------



## Nightside

*All In One Wine Pump*

I bought this pump over a year ago and have loved it! It is such a time saver! I can usually do 10 cases of bottling Vodka in less than an hour. So far I've done over 300 cases and counting with no issues at all.


----------



## TCPT18

Bought my all in one about a month ago. Its been sitting in my work space waiting for bottling and racking time. Gotta say I have been itching to use it and this weekend was it. Did a test run with some H2O to be sure I had a handle on everything. Hooked my hoses and canes and went to it. 
Awesome:
1. Did not have to pick up a carboy....back and shoulders happy!
2. Plenty of hose length to reach what I needed
3. Quite
4. Quick
5. Release valve allows for control
6. No lost wine from overfilling bottles
7. Easy to set up, sterilize, and clean.... like the color coding
8. All the pieces I needed were there and no gerry rigging was needed.
9. Had some questions about foam and gas concerns and sent a message out on the A-I-O site and had a response and call within a few hours addressing my concerns. 
10 Even made my own adjustment to do a straight vacuum degas without racking. Worked great. 

Best investment I have made in my wine making in a long time. So what are ya waiting for? Just get one.
Thanks for your help and a great product Steve!


----------



## VinoKS

*The All In One Rocks*

I ordered my All In One pump kit a few weeks ago on a Wednesday. It was delivered on Friday (two days later). I opened the box, but didn't have time to touch it for a couple of weeks. I did email Steve with one question about whether I could use it with an autosiphon racking setup and he called me within 10 minutes. We chatted for about 20 minutes. This is the type of service that all companies should strive for. I was floored. I had read about his customer service on here, but it truly is reality. 

I did not use the pump at all until this weekend, when I had a batch to bottle. I hooked it up to play with for a few minutes. I racked some water between two carboys, then used it to fill two bottles with water. That was all the practice that I had before racking my wine to a carboy, then filling 30 bottles. It was so easy to use, even only having 5 minutes of playing with it before. I did notice while racking my wine to its bottling carboy how much CO2 it removed. I was amazed that I still had that much gas in it, and how much the All In One removed! I thought it was thoroughly degassed, but I was wrong!

I am extremely pleased with my All in One Wine pump. It's easy to set up, easy to use, and works perfectly. I cannot wait to use it again when it's racking or bottling time again. Thanks, Steve!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks again everyone for taking time out of your busy schedule and post a review of the Allinonewinepump !

I designed a stainless steel bottle filler - almost identical to the original but made from stainless steel tubing.

I had some commercial wineries as for one and they are extremely happy with it.

So how much interest is out there for one ? Just curious


----------



## Boatboy24

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks again everyone for taking time out of your busy schedule and post a review of the Allinonewinepump !
> 
> I designed a stainless steel bottle filler - almost identical to the original but made from stainless steel tubing.
> 
> I had some commercial wineries as for one and they are extremely happy with it.
> 
> So how much interest is out there for one ? Just curious



Pics? I'm not sure I'm following stainless steel tubing. I have a couple batches to bottle in the next week or two, if you need a tester.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Jim it is identical as the original ones - just made out of stainless steel 

I have done this for people who make higher alcohol than wine - say perfume,vodka and natural essential oils.

Just trying to see if there is a demand for it other than the people I just mentioned.


----------



## WI_Wino

I might be interested as I have a bunch of sour beers in the pipeline and would like to bottle them with the aio pump but am concerned about cross contamination with my clean beers and wines.

Do you have a pic? Is all the tubing stainless? No plastic?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Just the bottle filler is made from stainless tubing - still use your normal hoses unless u get newer ones and keep it separate so there is no cross contamination - that was one concern of a past customer.


----------



## WI_Wino

vacuumpumpman said:


> Just the bottle filler is made from stainless tubing - still use your normal hoses unless u get newer ones and keep it separate so there is no cross contamination - that was one concern of a past customer.



All of this is stainless? The bung and both tubes? Or is it a rubber bung with stainless tubes?


----------



## Thig

How would a stainless bung even seal? Don't think so.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Yes - it a rubber bung with stainless tubes - 

I will try and get a picture up here shortly - I was just wondering is there was a desire for anyone wanting this type of setup.


----------



## richmke

When I see "stainless", I think "stainless steel". In this instance, it is some type of "stainless" plastic.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Here you go Rich - 

I finally was able to take a picture so you know exactly what I am referring to -


----------



## cmudavid

vacuumpumpman said:


> After reading this last couple of suggestions - I decided to make an attachment for the splash racking cane that will increase the removal of CO2 while racking.
> The attachment requires no manipulation of the transfer hose.
> I have been doing trials with some of my customers and they are reporting that the CO2 is completely removed in 1 or 2 rackings.
> Great performance for those who want quick CO2 removal for early bottling.
> Stay tuned for further updates!



Is this product up for sale on your site? I'm very interested in it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

cmudavid said:


> Is this product up for sale on your site? I'm very interested in it.



Here is a direct link to my product on my website -

http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-splash-racking-cane/

If you have any questions you can always email me and I will call you or email you all the answers to all your concerns or questions.


----------



## cmudavid

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here is a direct link to my product on my website -
> 
> http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-splash-racking-cane/
> 
> If you have any questions you can always email me and I will call you or email you all the answers to all your concerns or questions.



Does that one include the modifications for increased degassing? Similar to how others referenced pinching the tube?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

cmudavid said:


> Does that one include the modifications for increased degassing? Similar to how others referenced pinching the tube?



Yes it does increase the degassing method - every time you do a transfer. 
you remove CO2 - 

There is no reason do any pinch method if you start with the allinonewinepump from the start.

Please Email me as I will call you and talk to you personally - 

[email protected]


----------



## AZMDTed

I want to add my thanks to Steve for such a great product. Well worth the fair price. Here is a cart I made for my wine making. It works extremely well with the allinone pump as I never need to lift any full carboys. There is enough room on the lower deck for my carboys with a racking cane if I pull the carboy towards the front edge. Being that the surface is melamine it moves easily. I can rack the wine up or down and it doesn't matter. 

The cart is 21x45 inches and made front just a couple of studs, two 1x pine boards and two melamine 2'x4' boards. All that for about $50, and then wheels rated for 125 pounds each add another $20. Only about 2-3 hour of work and you're ready to go.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

AZMDTed said:


> I want to add my thanks to Steve for such a great product. Well worth the fair price. Here is a cart I made for my wine making. It works extremely well with the allinone pump as I never need to lift any full carboys. There is enough room on the lower deck for my carboys with a racking cane if I pull the carboy towards the front edge. Being that the surface is melamine it moves easily. I can rack the wine up or down and it doesn't matter.
> 
> The cart is 21x45 inches and made front just a couple of studs, two 1x pine boards and two melamine 2'x4' boards. All that for about $50, and then wheels rated for 125 pounds each add another $20. Only about 2-3 hour of work and you're ready to go.



Ted 
I was so impressed with your design - I posted it on my website to show others. I really like all the functionality it has -

Small and rolls around 
You can bottle using the same cart 
Same height as a counter top - if you had to move a carboy
Enough room to place an empty carboy and transfer with the Allinonewinepump - easily
cleanable and nice looking

I believe my wife is going to tell me that we need something like this


----------



## dsm1212

AZMDTed said:


> I want to add my thanks to Steve for such a great product. Well worth the fair price. Here is a cart I made for my wine making. It works extremely well with the allinone pump as I never need to lift any full carboys. There is enough room on the lower deck for my carboys with a racking cane if I pull the carboy towards the front edge. Being that the surface is melamine it moves easily. I can rack the wine up or down and it doesn't matter.
> 
> The cart is 21x45 inches and made front just a couple of studs, two 1x pine boards and two melamine 2'x4' boards. All that for about $50, and then wheels rated for 125 pounds each add another $20. Only about 2-3 hour of work and you're ready to go.



Nice. Would you mind posting a side photo and a shot underneath the melamine? I'd just like to see the rest of the frame . thx


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@dsm1212

I am in the process of posting this on my website of exact materials and a how to instructions for this nice work of art - 

It will be either posted here or on my website in the next couple of days

Here is a pic of the underneath side -


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would like to thank Ted for making a very detailed guide on how he built his rolling cart ! He even gave pictures and a complete blueprint or diagram as well. 

It was much too large to be posted on this post - so I uploaded to my blog on my website 

http://www.allinonewinepump.com/blog/great-roll-around-cart-plans/


Please make sure to give thanks to AZMDTed one of our own winemakingtalk members.


----------



## AZMDTed

Thanks Steve,

I hope you and others find it useful. It does help de-clutter my wine making area and makes it all look much nicer. At some point I will also add some storage baskets on the sides to hold the kit materials or anything else I need. I hope the instructions are clear enough.

Ted


----------



## CGish

I ordered an AllInOneWinePump from Steve last Monday - 9/14/15 - and it arrived on Friday - 9/18/15. I ordered the beer bottling attachment and three AIO Headspace Eliminators in addition to the Deluxe Pump Package. The only thing I would add if I were ordering again is several more HeadSpace Eliminators. Turns out three is not enough.

*Initial thoughts on arrival:*
The shipping box came nicely packed and arrived safely via UPS. My initial impression upon opening the box was "wow, that is a lot of parts and hoses". However, about five minutes with the instructions and I had a basic idea where everything went. The wooden box that holds the pump is solid with no loose parts or sharp edges. The painted decal on the front is a nice touch. There seems to be a pattern in today's manufacturing to continue adding features until the product doesn't do anything very well. The AllInOneWinePump does not suffer from this malady. Every part has a place and there are no extra switches, bells, or whistles to confuse the customer. From my perspective, this is a very positive thing.

Overall initial impression: Very Good.​*First use:*
My weekend was busy, so it was Monday until I got to use my new toy. I had 6 gallons of Winexpert Chocolate Raspberry Port and 13 gallons of Dragon Blood to rack. I started by moving some OxiClean around to clean my carboys and get a feel for the pump. Hooking up the hoses was simple and easy since all of the connections are color coded. I moved five gallons of Oxiclean three times (into three carboys) and then gravity fed the Oxiclean back to the cleaning bucket to make sure my autosiphon was good and clean. 

Here is a picture of that activity in progress:



After getting acquainted with the basic functions of racking, I started moving wine around. The splash racking device worked very well for degassing the wine, but I ran into a problem with two of my carboys. I noticed that the bung on the splash racking assembly seemed a little small, but I figured it was deliberate so I kept going. Pretty soon I heard a loud pop and hiss as the bung got sucked down into the carboy. With a little effort, I pulled it out and finished my racking by holding onto the splash racking assembly so it could not be sucked down into the carboy. When I went to the next carboy, the bung fit perfectly - there was no chance it would suck through the opening. That made me curious, so I took a good look at my carboys. Turns out I have three made in Mexico and one made in Italy. The opening on the Italian one is just slightly smaller than the openings on the Mexican ones. All told, I racked the Port once and the Dragon Blood twice (to be sure it was degassed).

Here is my 20 gallon Brute in my fermentation chamber:



The ability to move 110 lbs of wine out of the fermentation chamber without lifting it all at once is invaluable. Now, if I just build myself one of Tom's carts I will really be set!

19 gallons of racked wine:


​
*Bottling Beer:*
On Tuesday, I used the beer bottling attachment to bottle 5 gallons of Chocolate Porter.

All Set Up to Bottle:



Nothing makes bottling fun, but this is a lot easier than lifting 5-7 gallons up to waist level or higher so the bottling bucket is above the bottles. With two people the AllInOneWinePump would make bottling fast and simple. It makes it tolerable for one person by eliminating a lot of the repeated moves and heavy lifting. I cleaned and sanitized the overflow bottle, planning on drinking any spillovers. As it turned out, it was a good thing I had a hydrometer sample because I only had a finger's width of spill over from filling 52 bottles:




Incidentally, most of that spillover was foam, since the CO2 in beer makes more foam under vacuum than a still wine does. Overall, I am very happy with this portion of the AllInOneWinePump.​*Customer Service:*
As many people have reported, Steve's customer service and response times are legendary. I have sent him one email through his website and one PM through WineMakingTalk. Both were late in the evening (after nine P.M.). In both cases, Steve responded with a phone call in less than half an hour. The first time we talked, we got disconnected and Steve called me back. That kind of customer service is rare.

I sent the second message after I had the trouble I mentioned earlier with the small bung on the splash racking assembly. Steve called within a half hour - at about 10:30 at night - to fix the issue. It turns out that I am not the only one with multiple sized openings on various carboys. Since people use everything from one gallon to 6.5 gallon carboys and even ones of the same size may have different openings, Steve sends one #6.5 bung and one #7 bung for racking. My #7 was on my racking cane, so it was a simple fix to move the #7 to the splash racking assembly and store the #6.5 with the racking cane. Steve told me that the #6.5 is for smaller carboys and smaller openings. It seemed obvious after he pointed it out, and my racking would have gone smoother if I had stopped and asked a few questions when I ran into trouble. The answers were all there, I just had to ask.

Overall customer service experience: Excellent.​
*Final Thoughts: [TL : DR]*
Like others have noted, the AllInOneWinePump is a good product. The pump is simple and solid. The extras - beer bottling attachment and AIO Headspace Eliminators - add value to an already quality product. Steve's customer service is excellent. The purchase of an AllInOneWinePump is highly recommended.​
Cody


----------



## Mjbailey226

*Great Product*

Hi All- I just wanted to take a minute and thank Steve for making a fantastic product. I have had my all in one wine pump for about 5 years and it works just as well today as it did when I first purchased it. I have literally racked and bottled hundreds of gallons of wine with it. Recently, I had a question about the pump, and Steve responded almost immediately with a reply to my email and followed up with a phone call the next day. Try to get that customer service anywhere else! After speaking with Steve, I learned that I have one of the original 50 pumps that he made. I highly recommend the all in one wine pump for anyone looking to bottle a little wine or a whole lot of wine. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## jrm1443

I have had he AIO for about two months now and have used it to rack wine four or five times. I am amazed at how easy it is and the best part is I no longer have to sit for long periods of time over a bucket or a carboy with a drill trying to get all the CO2 out. Just a flick of the switch and the wine is moving into a clean carboy without any concerns of exposure to oxygen or stirring oxygen into the wine. 

I also make beer and had an opportunity to try the AIO for bottling my beer. I had been using a bottling wand. It always seemed like no matter how careful I tried to be, I always overfilled some of the bottles and would lose some of my beer. I tried the AIO and it was easier than I expected. The key is to follow the instructions which tell you to keep the carboy lower than the bottles. I quickly filled 48 bottles with NO spillage. I probably netted an extra one to two bottles using the AIO. And they were all to a uniform height due to the filling nozzle design. I can’t wait to bottle wine with the AIO, it doesn’t n get any easier. 

Steve is great to deal with. If you send him an e-mail, be prepared for a phone call. He wants to make sure that anyone who has an AIO pump is completely satisfied and uses it to its fullest potential. I wish I had bought one of these when I first started making wine. I recently bought the filter kit for it and am looking forward to filtering my wine before bottling. I will send an update afterward. One tip, order more than one head space eliminator. The AIO makes the process so much easier I now have several carboys going at the same time and the headspace eliminator is a wonderful device that eliminates the need to top off a carboy with water, wine or anything else.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Mjbailey226 said:


> Hi All- I just wanted to take a minute and thank Steve for making a fantastic product. I have had my all in one wine pump for about 5 years and it works just as well today as it did when I first purchased it. I have literally racked and bottled hundreds of gallons of wine with it. Recently, I had a question about the pump, and Steve responded almost immediately with a reply to my email and followed up with a phone call the next day. Try to get that customer service anywhere else! After speaking with Steve, I learned that I have one of the original 50 pumps that he made. I highly recommend the all in one wine pump for anyone looking to bottle a little wine or a whole lot of wine. Thanks, Steve.



Thanks @ Mjbailey226
I commented toward you that you must have the original 50 pumps sold for the following reasons :

I realized like dangerDaves (the original poster of this review ) machine it is made from real wood and painted with several coats of White paint. The new and improved is made from plastic composite so it is easier to clean and no painting required.

Next is the updated carboy cap - which did not make a proper seal on all carboys - So I decided to make all my bungs to fit any size carboy you may have - or barrels.

Next is the stainless steel spring to extended the life of the vacuum relief valve.

Other than that everything else remains the same except my newer designs like the following :

splash racking cane 
headspace elimator 
Pressurized Bottle Washer / Sanitizer
beer bottle filler 

I am glad that you are happy with your purchase 5 + years ago and still use it today - 

I designed it to last - and apparently with all the other reviews it has been proven to last over the test of time.


----------



## wm36

When we first started making wine about 5 years ago, we would make about 5 gallons and bottle it with a bottling wand and gravity siphon on the open door of the dishwasher. It was doable. Each year we have increased how much we make. Fast forward to this year. Earlier this week I needed to clear out some carboy space for what was coming out of primary fermenters, so we did a marathon bottling night finishing 100 bottles in about 2 hours. My wife does the bottling with the AIO and I insert the corks, refill the bottle tree, and move the heavy stuff around. I can't imagine doing this with the bottling wand. The all in one is a very handy part of our operation.


----------



## gcsherwood

*new toys for my all in one*

I have been using the AIO both here and in Ireland for the past year (I've posted before in this thread about). I love it. Maybe someday I'll get the whole house filter to work without leaking air, but I'm doing fine without it.

I recently got two toys to help me out when racking/degassing. The first is almost trivial -- and perhaps most have already done something similar. I bought a rubber carboy cap with a single hole made for an airlock. The hole in the center holds a racking cane firmly, yet it is easy to slide it up and down the cane when you want to. I cut another hole in the top of the cap (rather ragged, but it doesn't matter) for air intake. When I place the cap on the source carboy, the cane is in the source carboy with the intake just above the gunk at the bottom. Actually the weight of the hose coupled with the flexibility of the cap means that the intake is actually tipped up until it is maybe an inch higher and pressed against the far side of the carboy. Regardless, I don't have to hold the cane while racking! And when the liquid level has fallen to within a couple inches of the bottom, it is a simple matter to tip the carboy onto its edge and move the cane to get every little bit I can before the cloud of precipitate reaches the intake. I don't think the other style of carboy caps (plastic, with two longer projections out the top) would have this flexibilty, but I've never tried.

The second is one that I suspect that Steve would prefer I not mention. It has been so great for me that I'm going to do it anyway. It is probably a terrible idea and no right thinking person should do it (after all I can't even get the filter to work right!). Hopefully that is enough disclaimers. If you try it anyway and things go horribly wrong don't blame Steve! But I love it so here it is: I installed a valve about six inches from where the hose attaches to the destination cane (well right now I'm using the CO2 splash cane Steve sells for all my racking, but that will change, as I'll explain). 

I bought the valve from usplastic.com, item 62282. This is a Parker Par-Barb 3/8"x3/8" polypropylene ball valve and it fits perfectly in the racking hose that comes with the AIO. They were about $6.60 each when I bought them (I'll take one to Ireland with me, so I got two) but at $9.60 they really clip you on S/H. Still worth every penny to me. Why? I only do kit wine making and don't rack many times. In the past I've written here that I crimped the hose with my hand to increase the vacuum, and would regulate that by varying the crimp to maintain a stream of foam coming out of the splash cane. I wanted the maximum flow I could get while still maintaining the foam. This was tiring, and at times I needed more hands than I was born with (especially when I was having to hold the source cane as well).

Using the valve instead of crimping is *fantastic*. I have very precise control over the amount of flow/foam and I can tweak the flow until it is just where I want it. Then I can just sit back and watch it happen. The carboy cap keeps the intake out of the precipitate, and the valve keeps the flow where I want it. As the destination carboy fills, I find I can slowly increase the flow while maintaining the foam. The valve makes this trivial to do. 

When the liquid level gets close the intake, I use the valve to decrease the flow so the current at the intake doesn't suck in more gunk than necessary. Finally, when I'm just at the last bit and I want to quit, a quick push with my thumb closes the valve totally and instantly stops the flow. I kill the pump right after that, of course, but I stop the flow exactly when I want without sucking a bunch of air though the wine in the destination carboy. I think this would be a bigger deal with a regular cane rather than the splash cane because the output will be at the bottom of the carboy. I can then release the vacuum with the standard vacuum release button without affecting the wine.

I mentioned above that I will stop using the splash cane for all my rackings --- I'll only use it for the first one. Why? Because after the first racking I have virtually no CO2 left in the wine. I also use Steve's headspace eliminaters, and they hold vacuum for at least a week after one racking -- and on a second racking no matter how much I restrict the flow I get no foam at all. On subsequent racks I'm going back to a standard cane for the destination to limit the amount of splashing as the carboy will fill from the bottom. The pump may have really reduced the amount of air in the carboy, but it certainly didn't get rid of all of it. I'm not worried the first time around because of all of the CO2 outgassing will displace the oxygen, but there is no CO2 in the subsequent rackings. I don't know it makes any difference, but why expose the wine to any more air than necessary?

Hope somebody found it interesting.


----------



## wm36

I like the idea of that valve. I may try one, but for slightly different reasons. When racking low to high I always lose about 2 inches in the destination before I can break the siphon. Going high to low I sometimes overflow if I don't anticipate the shutoff soon enough. This valve would help with both situations. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@ gcsherwood

I am happy that you like your pump - The Allinonewinepump is designed to gradually take out the CO2 in approx 3 normal rackings, without doing an additional CO2 removal process to aid in degassing and clearing of your wines. 

I did have a chance to look over the valve you are using - it has an inside diameter of .19'' and the standard hose has a inside diameter of .3125". 

So just using the inline valve will restrict the the volume and cause the pump to work alot harder than originally designed for. You can see the reviews that the original pumps are still out there working today - like Danger Dave’s and alot of other people because they did not alter it. You noticed that I did not even mention about restricting the valve - which will even be worse. 

An inline valve also has a lot of places for bacteria to form if not properly sanitized!


The splash racking cane works very well - you can transfer from the primary to the secondary and you have no more than 2 more transfers to remove most if not all your CO2. This is best because you are also clearing your wine at the same time.


----------



## gcsherwood

Well, the inside diameter of the valve is the same inside diameter as a racking cane (at least as near as my eyeballs can tell holding them side-by-side and looking down their bores) so I don't see having the valve inline would cause any issue that the racking cane already doesn't.

Obviously things change when I partially close the valve. If I close it just a smidgeon I think I mimic the effect of the "attachment to the splash racking cane" (quoting Steve's words) he mentions earlier in the thread (#733). When I close it a bit more so I get foam, obviously I'm just doing the same as crimping the hose. Is this harmful to the pump? I don't know. I haven't gone inside the box to see what pump is actually in there so I don't know its specs.

One key to this, I think, is the sound of the pump. When it is having to work harder (the worst case for it is drawing a vacuum on the carboy for the headspace eliminator) the pitch rises significantly. When I am at the maximum-flow-with-foam setting on the valve there is only a slight change in pitch. Obviously I'm hopeful that I'm not causing untoward wear on the pump, but only time will tell.

I did put a whole lot of disclaimers in the post where I described it.....


----------



## shdixon

*Have More Fun And Get More Done With AIO*

We've got it all. Wine making is truly an addiction and ALL the AllInOne products make it so much more fun. I don't lift carboys anymore. I don't spill wine when filling bottles. The Head Space Eliminators let me know that there is a slight vacuum on the carboy creating a CO2 layer on top of the wine protecting it from oxygen. Washing bottles and carboys is SO much easier. Everything is faster. We did our first two kits in February the "old" way. Since we got the AIO products we have done 7 more kits with three more on the way. Thanks Steve for your great products! Ladies and gentlemen these tools are the real deal.


----------



## cmason1957

I have owned my All-In-One Pump for about three years now. It still works just as well as the day I bught it, but I finally got around to bottling with it. In the past my wife has been around to help with the bottling, we use a Ferrari bottling attachment, which works great, start a sucution, it shuts off when the bottle is full. But since I was alone, I decided to give it a try. I believe next time my wife and I are together to bottle we will use the all-in-one. It went very well and was such a breeze to use. I only regret that I didn't try it sooner. Next time I will have a better light and probably a better way to contain the bottles, but with trying comes knowledge. I suppose I could have read the directions, but we all know that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Steve_M

Bought the AIO several months ago, used it when I bottled my LE Triumph.
At the time had only used the Ferrari wine filler on a couple carboys.
Needless to say was very happy with how quick, clean and efficient the AIO performed.
This past Saturday, we racked 6 carboys using the AIO. Now my partner in wine had no idea that I purchased it nor did he ever hear of something like this.
On proceeding with the first carboy all he could say was "wow" this is so much better than last time! I think what he and I were most impressed about was two things;
How much wine we were able to transfer over leaving an absolute minimum of wine and sediment behind. This compared to our last year when we lost a lot due to inexperience.
Second as the receiving carboy was nearing capacity you witness the CO2 just bubbling out of solution. We were tempted to rack wine a couple more times to clear CO2 but just did not have enough time on hand.
Let him know that we will be using this to bottle as well again "wow" as he grinned.

Thanks,

Steve_M


----------



## jgmann67

So I'm asking myself - standard or deluxe model? 

What do I get with the deluxe model that I don't with the standard? It says 'filtering' but it doesn't look like it comes with the filter cartridge or the housing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Here is the comparison between them both - 
http://www.allinonewinepump.com/wine-pump-packages/

The deluxe is the most popular - It comes with the flex racking cane with the #6.5 bung and an additional #7.0 bung , additional 5 feet of vacuum resistant racking hose for filtering, the barbs that are somewhat hard to find for the filter housing from filter fast.

The entire set-up for filtering is approx 30 dollars delivered to your location, from filter fast.


----------



## jgmann67

Thanks! Contemplating what Santa may bring me this Christmas. [emoji56]


----------



## Wray

I have had the standard model for about 2 yrs. and it has worked very well. I haven't used the filter yet ,but will soon. I e-mailed Steve a question and got a prompt phone-call back. Great customer service. I can recommend this product.


----------



## Sage

On my first try at filtering, I did have some air leaks. Do you normally use clamps on the hose? The barbs were wrapped with teflon tape before installing but still seemed to bottom out.

I should have run a water test first but didn't. The leak appeared to be on the intake side or in the filter housing. I was afraid to over tighten the housing, it being plastic, but it was very snug.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sage said:


> On my first try at filtering, I did have some air leaks. Do you normally use clamps on the hose? The barbs were wrapped with teflon tape before installing but still seemed to bottom out.
> 
> I should have run a water test first but didn't. The leak appeared to be on the intake side or in the filter housing. I was afraid to over tighten the housing, it being plastic, but it was very snug.



I don't use clamps, because the hose that I give out needs to be heated up a bit in order to fit on the barbs because it is such a tight fit.

Please refer to the filter setup on my webpage - 
http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-filter-setup/

If you are still getting some bubbles thru the outlet it can be 2 reasons - 
It is pulling any additional CO2 out using a vacuum while pulling it thru the pores of the filter causing the CO2 to be forced out-

Or you are sucking in air - try water first to remove any possibilities of CO2 removal 

I hope this helps


----------



## jgmann67

Would there happen to be a coupon code or something for WMT members? [emoji16]


----------



## vacuumpumpman

jgmann67 said:


> Would there happen to be a coupon code or something for WMT members? [emoji16]



I wish I could !!

I know the new website is set-up for coupons and such 

Since I started 7 years ago I have not raised any of my prices - even though the parts have increased every year.


----------



## Floandgary

Do not use Teflon tape on the barbs. Reduces the effectiveness of the barb


----------



## Sage

Floandgary said:


> Do not use Teflon tape on the barbs. Reduces the effectiveness of the barb



Used on the threads, not the barbs.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

You should only put approx 2 full wraps of teflon tape on the threads of the barbs. 

Next tighten to just over hand tight - the tape can make the threads more slippery - so you actually will not get the normal feel of tightening normal pipe threads. 

In the past I have epoxied the barbs in place into the filter housing - eliminating any air issues - that was prior to finding out about index the top and lower housing to make sure that the proper filter element was being used.


----------



## IYAOYAS

I am wondering if this product will work on the plastic based carboys? Alos is there any issues if we were to transfer from a glass carboy into a plastic based carboy? Thanks in advance,


----------



## vacuumpumpman

IYAOYAS said:


> I am wondering if this product will work on the plastic based carboys? Alos is there any issues if we were to transfer from a glass carboy into a plastic based carboy? Thanks in advance,



I copied and pasted this from my website under FAQ's

Do I need to use Glass Carboys?
Whenever you are transferring, bottling or filtering, you do have to go into a glass container in order to withstand the vacuum pressure. If glass is not used, the container may collapse.

How to incorporate a Better Bottle or Plastic carboy with the Allinone?
Over the years I have figured out how to incorporate the plastic BB carboys with the All In One. You can always pull from a BB or an open container – whether you are transferring, bottling or filtering – you do have to go into a glass container in order to withstand the vacuum pressure otherwise it will collapse. I have talked to many customers who have both types of carboys and this is what I recommend.
Transfer from BB to glass to remove CO2 and sediment. The glass carboy should be higher than the BB for the next time you transfer; you can start a small vacuum, only to get the gravity to work for you and then turn off the pump. This way there is still no lifting heavy carboys !!


----------



## rmvwco

*Just what I was needed!*

Thank you, Steve. I received the pump/filler very quickly - even with Thanksgiving in the middle. I transferred and bottled a couple gallons of water before putting it into service. It worked great!

You spent a long time on the phone with me mid-summer, on a Sunday no less, answering questions and providing insight as a small business owner. Months passed and you reached out to check if I needed anything...even before I made my purchase. Thank you. 

Your level of customer service is exceptional and your willingness to help is greatly appreciated. Thank you for all your help with my business.

Rocky Mountain Vinegar Works


----------



## jgmann67

Ordered mine today. It will be under the tree this Christmas. Can't wait!


----------



## bpetnoi

*Damn Great Service*

When was the last time a vendor called you to answer a question you sent via an email? For me that hasn't happened for so long I can't remember when it did occur, but Steve called and more than answered the questions I had about the equipment I purchased from him and other equipment new to me. So what is so special about that you might ask? For me a newbie to wine making it is some thing very important. Steve answers questions and makes suggestions, but he doesn't pressure you to buy more unless he thinks you might need it and only after you clearly understand why it is being suggested. He is willing to share expertise in both wine making and the use of equipment to make wine making easier. 

SERVICE, what a concept ! Thanks Steve 
:


----------



## richmke

IYAOYAS said:


> I am wondering if this product will work on the plastic based carboys? Alos is there any issues if we were to transfer from a glass carboy into a plastic based carboy? Thanks in advance,



I did it before, but will not do it again as a regular process. The plastic carboys flex a lot under vacuum (even to create the initial suction just to start a siphon transfer), and all that flexing will eventually lead to premature failure.

If you only use it for long-term bulk aging (3 months between rackings), I am guessing you could get a few years of use out of it. I wouldn't use it for secondary fermentation where you are racking into it frequently.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@ rmvwco

Thank you for your kind words !
But I really enjoyed talking to you about your business adventure - please keep us informed on how well you do. I hope I made your life easier when it comes to bottling vinegar - using the allinonewinepump.

Thanks for becoming a member in order to post this !

@ bpetnoi
Thanks for letting me talk to you and all - it really is my enjoyment that I get out of doing this. I enjoy helping others with winemaking questions or concerns about vacuum racking that they do not know much about.

Thanks for becoming a member in order to post this !

@ jgmann67
Im sure you probably already received this - I hope she will let you open your gifts early this year - LOL


----------



## jgmann67

vacuumpumpman said:


> @ jgmann67
> 
> Im sure you probably already received this - I hope she will let you open your gifts early this year - LOL




It's due to arrive today. [emoji41]


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@ jgmann67

I just realized that you just ordered last Thursday and it went out on Friday. 

Please let us know about your experience after you payed with some water prior to using wine. If you have any questions or concerns please get ahold of me thu a PM or contact me thru my webpage for the fastest response.


----------



## jgmann67

vacuumpumpman said:


> @ jgmann67
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that you just ordered last Thursday and it went out on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know about your experience after you payed with some water prior to using wine. If you have any questions or concerns please get ahold of me thu a PM or contact me thru my webpage for the fastest response.




No delivery today. [emoji30]

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## capecodbob

Been a while since I've been on here. Had a question for Steve on filtering. So, went on the AIO website and left a message.
Could not have been 5 minutes later and my phone rings. "Hi Bob this is Steve". YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME. 
No one has customer service like this. Well,no one except Steve. AND he stays on the line till all your questions are answered.

Thanks Steve for all you help, your terrific allinonewinepump and the incredible customer service. You get an A+ 

Bob B.


----------



## shdixon

*Smiling Yet Again!*

Well we have 5 carboys going and Sunday was the day to transfer one last time and let them age a little. I set up my AllInOneWinePump and off to the process. I'm smiling and having a ball watching the speed of the transfer and even more degassing going on and the best part is I DON'T need to pick up the carboys! Two hours later I was all done all washed up and put away.

Just can't thank Steve enough.


----------



## jgmann67

jgmann67 said:


> No delivery today. [emoji30]
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.




So, it showed up at the door late last week. It's funny - it was sent 2-Day USPS. THEN, on day one, it disappeared from tracking, only to reappear on day 8 or 9. It happens sometimes, especially during the holiday season. 

But, there was great communication from Steve and he did his best to make it alright. Very happy.

I half expected the package to be pretty beaten up after disappearing for a week. I was surprised when the box showed up in pristine condition. 

It's wrapped and under the tree. We'll give 'er a test run and put it to work over that weekend.


----------



## capecodbob

As a follow up today I filtered for the very 1st time. Got all the equipment as per the AIO webpage, set it up as suggested, and it worked flawlessly. The Amarone has a beautiful sheen to it. Very happy with the results.
Once again, Steve and AIO come through with flying colors. 

Bob


----------



## vacuumpumpman

capecodbob said:


> Been a while since I've been on here. Had a question for Steve on filtering. So, went on the AIO website and left a message.
> Could not have been 5 minutes later and my phone rings. "Hi Bob this is Steve". YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.
> No one has customer service like this. Well,no one except Steve. AND he stays on the line till all your questions are answered.
> 
> Thanks Steve for all you help, your terrific allinonewinepump and the incredible customer service. You get an A+
> 
> Bob B.





@ Bob 
I realize once you are a customer of mine - you are a customer for life !

I can email - but I believe the phone call is much more personal - as it seems we cover more than the original question asked.

It does not matter if it is only a filter or a wine question , as i enjoy talking to all winemakers.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

jgmann67 said:


> So, it showed up at the door late last week. It's funny - it was sent 2-Day USPS. THEN, on day one, it disappeared from tracking, only to reappear on day 8 or 9. It happens sometimes, especially during the holiday season.
> 
> But, there was great communication from Steve and he did his best to make it alright. Very happy.
> 
> I half expected the package to be pretty beaten up after disappearing for a week. I was surprised when the box showed up in pristine condition.
> 
> It's wrapped and under the tree. We'll give 'er a test run and put it to work over that weekend.





I wish I had more control over the postal delivery system - But we as a family were concerned that you received your package - especially at this time of year( people tend to follow ups or usps trucks and steal the customers packages )


----------



## jgmann67

vacuumpumpman said:


> I wish I had more control over the postal delivery system - But we as a family were concerned that you received your package - especially at this time of year( people tend to follow ups or usps trucks and steal the customers packages )




I hear ya. I wasn't too worried. It happens. I figured either it would show up or you would make it right.


----------



## jgmann67

Well, I tested out the AIO with some water and everything worked just fine. Racked my Forza into a new 6 gallon carboy (although I'd argue it's more like a 6.3 gal). 

The wine was pretty cool, at around 63*. So, it didn't degas like I'd hoped. I'm betting the next racking will be around 70* so it will probably produce some more co2. 

Very happy with the pump. Easy to put together, easy to use, easy to clean up afterwards. Looking forward to using the bottling attachment.


----------



## x_diver

After several years of use (making about 800 bottles per year), I had an issue recently with my pump not having as much pressure as it once did. I contacted Steve and he told me to immediately send it back to him to have a look. It turns out that I got some red wine in the pump. In other words, my fault. For an amazingly minimal cost, Steve rebuilt my pump. I doubt that you can get service like this from any firm. Thanks again, Steve!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

x_diver said:


> For an amazingly minimal cost, Steve rebuilt my pump. I doubt that you can get service like this from any firm. Thanks again, Steve!



If anyone wants me to checkout their unit or give it a tune-up per say – please PM me. I will go thru your entire system and replace whatever is needed to make it like new again, for a minimal cost.


----------



## pargettken

It's an awesome system and Steve is A+.


----------



## ColemanM

That really is amazing customer service!! Love everything I've got from Steve.


----------



## Ferb

Don't know if I could add anything else.. Best Christmas present ever!!!


----------



## capecodbob

*Headspace Eliminatior*

Got Steve's (allinonepump guy) headspace eliminator and it works great.
Nice to be able to put his device on my carboy and pull the extra air out by using the allinonepump. Great addition to my wine making equipment.
Keep thinking Steve. You have great ideas and products.

Bob B.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

It was a pleasure talking to you all !!

I was hoping some of you got a nice AllinOneWinePump from Santa !


----------



## muriel

*The All in One is fantastic!*

Its everything that everyone else says it is. Nothing about it disappointed me. It works like a charm. Now I will be able to make wine until I am old cause I don't have to worry about lifting carboys!!


----------



## Thig

Bob Peak with Wine Maker Magazine questions the safety of using a vacuum pump in the latest issue of the magazine. I love my Allinone, has anyone ever had a safety issue using it?


----------



## jgmann67

Thig said:


> Bob Peak with Wine Maker Magazine questions the safety of using a vacuum pump in the latest issue of the magazine. I love my Allinone, has anyone ever had a safety issue using it?



Lack of suction control could result in unexplained hickies on parts of your body with which it may come in contact....

Otherwise, no...


----------



## Double Daylo

I have only been using mine for a couple weeks but I have yet to see any issues. And with the number of people who have been using it for years without issue I can't see there being a worry about it.


----------



## dralarms

I just racked 40 to 45 gallons and that's not unusual. I've never had an issue


----------



## Thig

Oh I have used mine many times also with no problems. I just thought it odd that Bob Peak would be so against it. So I wanted to know if anyone had ever had a problem. I am not asking who all has used it with no problems, that would be most of us.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thig said:


> Oh I have used mine many times also with no problems. I just thought it odd that Bob Peak would be so against it. So I wanted to know if anyone had ever had a problem. I am not asking who all has used it with no problems, that would be most of us.



I haven't received the latest issue yet. What does he say the problem is?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@thig
I think this should be a separate topic - it does not fall under a review of the allinonewinepump. This pump is designed to only pull no more than 22 inches of vacuum - to prevent any possible issues. 

I'm sure it has a lot to do with vacuum pressure and liability issues.

This topic comes up every so many months, Here is one link to a similar topic from this forum - 

Implosion Risk Assessment - 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37563


----------



## x_diver

The only danger is that it makes things so much easier that I can make even more wine. How is this a bad thing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I posted this earlier on this thread - http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52336

I was hoping that someone can take some tips from this post -

I wanted to give my own personal review and some tips I used to bottle my wine yesterday.

I transferred 6 carboys using the Allinonewinepump
I Sanitized 160 bottles using the pressurized-bottle-washer-sanitizer
I bottled 160 bottles of wine and corked them and waxed the top of every bottle.

I did this entire process from start to finish ( including cleanup ) in less than 4 hours all by myself !

I woke up the next morning with no side effects – like an aching back or anything !

My son will help me as we put all the full cases in the cellar. 

TIPS 
I moved the vacuum release closer to the bottling filler to make it easier to hold and use, it was 15’’ from the bottle filler. I also added tie straps to both hoses to just at the end of the vacuum release, this made it more comfortable to use.

I did have some foam from agitating the wine, so I would overflow it a bit and let it go into the reservoir bottle – then hit the vacuum release. After doing 160 bottles my reservoir bottle was only 1/3 full.

The fill tube moved a bit during the process ( remember mine has seen better days, due to all the use of it ) – so I decided to take the hot glue gun and add some glue to hold the tubes together onto the top of the stopper.


----------



## Mike_Kever_Kombi

Ordered my AI1 pump a few weeks ago, and tonight was my first time opening it and using it. Very well packaged, with comprehensive and easy to follow instructions. Set up was a breeze and straightforward. I had 3 batches to rack and was done in under 30 minutes, including assembly. I practiced first on a Carboy full of iodaphor, both to get the hang of operation, and to sanitize the equipment. 

This thing is worth every penny, and the customer service I received from Steve is second to none. I highly recommend this product to anyone who makes even a moderate amount of wine. The time and labor this saves, not to mention the degassing and lower risk to oxygen exposure will pay for itself in short order. 

I am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## bakervinyard

Ordered mine on Sunday, expect delivery on Thursday. Tired of lifting carboys. Can't wait ! Bakervinyard


----------



## mikefrommichigan

I have been using the All In One Wine Pump for nearly 2 years now and I am really pleased on how well it works. I have racked, and bottled approximately 60 cases of wine since owning it, and it has worked without any problems. 
I would recommend it to everyone, and I would agree with others that Steve's customer service is the best, email questions are answered very promptly with a phone call.


----------



## Ajax_One

I have the exact same problem:
After I hit edit there is no delete button . . . . really !!! I'm not kidding . . . . . . there is no delete button !!!
Is the delete button disguised as something not readily recognizable ?
I tried all buttons and ended up posting the same post a third time. 

Please . . . can someone figure out this problem and post an answer that really works ??

Thanks
Ajax


----------



## Boatboy24

@Ajax_One: When you hit 'edit', a 'delete' button will be on the bottom right of the edit window. After you press the delete button, the window expands and there are two radio buttons that appear. One says "Do Not Delete Message" and the other says "Delete Message". Choose "Delete Message". Then, again on the bottom right, another button has appeared saying "Delete This Message". Push that, and you should be all set.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Yes like jim mentioned - 
First hit edit -
then delete 
then a lower section will show up - then hit delete message and If I remember you may have to hit delete message also in the right corner to remove it permanently and everything will be gone


----------



## scurry64

Does the 2 hole tapered bung that comes with the pump fit a 6.5 gallon carboy? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## dralarms

scurry64 said:


> Does the 2 hole tapered bung that comes with the pump fit a 6.5 gallon carboy? Has anyone tried it?



Yep, sure does. I've got 4 of the 6.5's


----------



## vacuumpumpman

scurry64 said:


> Does the 2 hole tapered bung that comes with the pump fit a 6.5 gallon carboy? Has anyone tried it?



The Deluxe kit includes 2 different sized bungs - #6.5 and #7.0 -


----------



## LYFGRD

*All In One Wine Pump can't go wrong*

I have owned my All in One Wine pump since September of 2013 and have bottled approximately 1600 bottles of wine and the pump is still going strong. Steve the owner of the company that makes the pump is very helpful with any questions you need answered. It is a great addition to anyone that is considering making wine that does not want to lift full glass carboys up to a counter in order to transfer and bottle the wine. It is well made a durable and the best thing about it, it works.


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> The Deluxe kit includes 2 different sized bungs - #6.5 and #7.0 -



I think mine only got 1. Contact me so I can order another please. ::


----------



## ivorm

Just wanted to say how happy I am with my All in One Wine Pump! I've had it a little over 2 years now and I've probably made a couple dozen batches of wine with it and it's been great. The support from Steve has been very good. Any time I've had a problem he's been very quick to either email me back or give me a call and help me out. He's really gone above and beyond in my opinion. I was a little worried about after sales support since I was just buying this pump from someone on the internet but I certainly don't worry anymore. 

The pump has taken the guess work out of degassing wine which was one of the main reasons I came across the pump in the first place. No more whipping up my wine to no end exposing the wine to oxygen, I just transfer it back and forth a couple times and it's degassed. The bottling was a secondary reason for buying the pump but it turned out to be a great bonus. Bottling wine by myself takes much less time now and there's much less mess. I also have the filter system so I no longer need to rent any equipment from my local wine store on bottling day or go to rent equipment only to find that there is none available that day.

Thanks again Steve!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> I think mine only got 1. Contact me so I can order another please. ::



I just sent you a PM - 

You have one of the original Allinonewinepumps before the Deluxe package came out. All the bungs are on my site in case you want to purchase them separately.


----------



## scurry64

I just got my AI1 pump tonight. It is second hand from a relative who gave up winemaking. I racked and degased a batch of skeeter pee. It worked like a charm. 

I have 2 kit wines that will be ready to bottle this weekend. I'm very anxious about the bottling process.

I need to clean up now. Can I run water with OxyClean through the hoses? Does anyone else do that?


----------



## AZMDTed

scurry64 said:


> I just got my AI1 pump tonight. It is second hand from a relative who gave up winemaking. I racked and degased a batch of skeeter pee. It worked like a charm.
> 
> I have 2 kit wines that will be ready to bottle this weekend. I'm very anxious about the bottling process.
> 
> I need to clean up now. Can I run water with OxyClean through the hoses? Does anyone else do that?



I run the pump and fill a wine bottle or two with my oxyclean solution, then two or three bottles full of clean water through the tubes, then a couple ounces of my sanitizing solution through it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

AZMDTed said:


> I run the pump and fill a wine bottle or two with my oxyclean solution, then two or three bottles full of clean water through the tubes, then a couple ounces of my sanitizing solution through it.



That is all good - but no sanitizing solution thru the vacuum hose with the vacuum release.


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> That is all good - but no sanitizing solution thru the vacuum hose with the vacuum release.



Yea, if you do this you will be taking the dang thing apart, cleaning the crud, dremeling the surface smooth and reassembling. ::


----------



## AZMDTed

Good to know. No more sanitizer through it. Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I guess I should of said - metabisulfite will eat away at the metal - which is the vacuum release valve. 

All other sanitizing solution should be fine - sorry for not clarifying it first.


----------



## JimmyT

scurry64 said:


> I just got my AI1 pump tonight. It is second hand from a relative who gave up winemaking. I racked and degased a batch of skeeter pee. It worked like a charm.
> 
> I have 2 kit wines that will be ready to bottle this weekend. I'm very anxious about the bottling process.
> 
> I need to clean up now. Can I run water with OxyClean through the hoses? Does anyone else do that?




Just to make sure, you do know to use the green lid oxyclean and not the regular correct?


----------



## Natrix

Order a deluxe kit this morning, now time to wait after it.


----------



## JetJockey

What's green lid oxyclean? Brand or description? I use easy clean currently.


----------



## AZMDTed

JetJockey said:


> What's green lid oxyclean? Brand or description? I use easy clean currently.



http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oxi-Clean-Versatile-Free-Stain-Remover-3-lb/19406202

It's oxiclean that is scent, dye and chlorine free. Which leaves it, from what I understand reading others on here, somewhat similar to One Step but much cheaper.


----------



## scurry64

JimmyT said:


> Just to make sure, you do know to use the green lid oxyclean and not the regular correct?



I use OxyClean Versatile, but the lid is yellow, not green. I think the color of that image is off a bit.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

It is not recommended to use the one with the yellow lid for cleaning anything for beer or wine.

Take a look at this link and you will see the difference in color of the lid


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oxi-Clean...13577571333529158749&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## BigSell

vacuumpumpman said:


> I guess I should of said - metabisulfite will eat away at the metal - which is the vacuum release valve.
> 
> All other sanitizing solution should be fine - sorry for not clarifying it first.



I'm confused, I thought you/instructions said there is no need to clean/sanitize the vacuum lines?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

BigSell said:


> I'm confused, I thought you/instructions said there is no need to clean/sanitize the vacuum lines?



This is taken off my online manual from the website 

Cleanup
Cleanup is very simple. Rinse all hoses with clean, warm water.
Prior to using the hoses we recommend sulfating them. This can be done by simply attaching your equipment together and pulling your solution through the racking hose and into the carboy or bottle with the use of the pump.

You do not need to sulfite the vacuum release hose as no fluids go through it.


----------



## scurry64

vacuumpumpman said:


> It is not recommended to use the one with the yellow lid for cleaning anything for beer or wine.
> 
> Take a look at this link and you will see the difference in color of the lid
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oxi-Clean-Versatile-Free-Stain-Remover-3-
> lb/19406202?u1=skim82483X1534115X6aa16b731fd386b37de67d00e29fdff6&oid=183959.1&wmlspartner=TnL5HPStwNw&sourceid=37437173383071662548&affillinktype=10&veh=aff



I can't seem to follow the link. I'll try again on my laptop later. I won't insist on being right and I won't say you're ering, but I've been using I t for years without issue.


----------



## scurry64

I don't have a delete button either.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

scurry64 said:


> I can't seem to follow the link. I'll try again on my laptop later. I won't insist on being right and I won't say you're wrong, but I've been using I t for years without issue.



i JUST UPDATED THE DEAD LINK - 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Oxi-Clean...13577571333529158749&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## lvc4009

I recently purchased a used all in one wine pump from a private individual and I notices a few things were missing. I ordered what I thought was the right part. Steve contacted me via email to talk about my recent order and he then called me to talk about my order. He was extremely helpful and I was able to fix my order and order the part I did need. I would strongly recommend doing business with Steve,


----------



## hounddawg

bought the allinonewinepump from Steve (vaccumpumpman) it by far beats siphoning from one carboy to another, tons faster, don't have to lift carboys. can put a filter in between carboys, give wine a very polished wine. well worth the money. an can fill bottles sitting on the table while leaving the carboy on the floor. steve calls you on the pone to see to iit you get everything I need, that's very rare these days in our old world.. I RECOMEND TO BUY YOUR PUMP NEEDS, I'M AN OLD HILLBILLY, AN STEVE IMPRESSED MY SOUTHERN PRINCELBLES ...
HOUND DAWG
RICHARD


----------



## vacuumpumpman

hounddawg said:


> bought the allinonewinepump from Steve (vaccumpumpman) it by far beats siphoning from one carboy to another, tons faster, don't have to lift carboys. can put a filter in between carboys, give wine a very polished wine. well worth the money. an can fill bottles sitting on the table while leaving the carboy on the floor. steve calls you on the phone to see to it you get everything I need, that's very rare these days in our old world.. I RECOMMEND TO BUY YOUR PUMP NEEDS, I'M AN OLD HILLBILLY, AND STEVE IMPRESSED MY SOUTHERN PRINCIPLES ...
> HOUND DAWG
> RICHARD



Richard 
It is always a pleasure talking to you ! I can talk to you for hours !!

HILLBILLY or not - I enjoy talking to everyone !
I am glad that I was able to help you out in your purchase.


----------



## balassley

My hat off to Steve - superb product. The Allinonewinepump did what my drill mounted stir rod couldn't do - it fully degassed my wine (maybe 3 rackings). That alone made it worth the money. Also, I want to say thank you to the winemakingtalk users. This pump, along with forum user advice/guidance, has really improved my wine.


----------



## Natrix

I just received my All in one wine pump and give it a try as soon as I unbox it. I had 2 kit to degas and it was a real charm. It is very easy to use and work well and fast. 
A must have accessories !

Thanks to Steve for that product !


----------



## bkisel

Natrix said:


> I just received my All in one wine pump and give it a try as soon as I unbox it. I had 2 kit to degas and it was a real charm. It is very easy to use and work well and fast.
> A must have accessories !
> 
> Thanks to Steve for that product !



Looks like you've jumped right into this hobby! That's great!


----------



## Natrix

Yeah, I'm hooked !


----------



## Natrix

Hi all, last week i've order the filter kit recommend by Steve(Vacuumpumpman) for the AIO pump. Because i'm on the other side of the border, I had to look on Amazon.ca to find the product and at a lower cost and free shipping. For Canadian who wants to get the kit, just copy past the serial number given by Steve and you will find it easily. I've order the filter housing, the bracket, the wrench and 4 filters for less than 50$Cn, shipping included, ship to my door in only 3 days.
So, if you don't have it, go and order one.


----------



## danr

dangerdave said:


> That's how I do it, Robie. The tube that applies vacuum to the bung has a small whole in it (great idea Steve!). Leave the hole open and you fill slowly. Cover the hole and fill quickly. Once you get the hang of feathering the bung in the mouth (did I just say that?) of the bottle, you can further control the flow of wine, filling the bottle up to the perfect level.
> 
> Funny Wyatt! The one-armer man from Manitoba!



Just got around to bottling with my new pump-should I be able to see this hole(with glasses)??


----------



## vacuumpumpman

danr said:


> Just got around to bottling with my new pump-should I be able to see this hole(with glasses)??



I took this from the online manual 
-
Question: What is the line on the bottle filler for?

Answer: 
To slow down the filling process, attach vacuum before line, leaving the hole uncovered.


----------



## Natrix

Just bottling for the first time with the AIO pump this morning. Work so well and so fast. Don't spill a drop of wine and the level is the same all time. The release valve is so easy to work to slow down the filling process.I think it take me less than 10 mins to fill 31 bottles. No need to practice before. So easy.


----------



## CGish

Bottled three batches totaling 23.5 gallons - 117 bottles - with my All in One Wine Pump this weekend. Racked two five gallon batches as well. The ability to move wine laterally or 'uphill' is invaluable. The ability to degas, which helps with the clearing process, is a wonderful bonus. Note the picture of the bottle of Joe's Ancient Orange Mead. If you haven't made JOAM, it uses bread yeast that is both slow to settle and will fluff back up into the mead if you look at the carboy funny. With the AIO, there is no need to move the carboy or disturb the yeast. Two rackings, and it is perfectly clear - no stirring, chemicals, or other complications. The AIO's vacuum racking and degassing translates into a lot less work for the one making the wine - or mead in this case.

Tropical Dragon's Blood:






JOAM:






Total spillage while bottling 117 bottles? Less than a finger's width in the bottom of the overflow bottle, and it was only that much because I got distracted and tried to fill an all ready full bottle. 

The All in One Wine Pump is highly recommended.


----------



## dcbrown73

I just started my first winemaking kit. After reading all these reviews and stuff. I've already ordered this brilliant device! (I did have to lift my 6.5G big mouth bubbler once to put it on the counter and I don't want to have to do that again while it's full!)


----------



## Mismost

I also used my All-in-One pump for the first time yesterday. I went on line and printed the manual, what a waste of paper....with the color coding of the lines, it was all pretty much self-explainatory. I had a beer to bottle and four five gallon batches of wine to tinker with...figured I'd do the beer and one batch of wine to get used to the pump. About 45 minutes later I had the beer in the bottling bucket and had racked each 5 gallon batch of wine to a fresh carboy, cleaned the carboy, and racked back into it...two rackings per batch....just to degas. So smooth, easy, clean, and fast....I used one small paper towel to mop up a few drips.

Then, I took the pump down the hill and racked two batches of wine for my nice neighbor lady....there is a WOW factor when watching the pump work for the first time! Frankly, I never thought using the auto-siphon to rack was that big of deal, no problem really. But, that pump is just awesome and almost effortless.

Then I bottled the five gallon batch of beer. As I stood there admiring my handiwork, it dawned on me....I could have used the All-in-One to bottle the beer...I just didn't think about it...and I'm comfortable with my wand/bottle/cap routine. Does anybody bottle beer with the pump?

I've always wondered about all the rave reviews for the pump....I now understand why. Really good piece of equipment.


----------



## wm36

Mismost said:


> As I stood there admiring my handiwork, it dawned on me....I could have used the All-in-One to bottle the beer...I just didn't think about it...and I'm comfortable with my wand/bottle/cap routine. Does anybody bottle beer with the pump?
> .



Absolutely! My bottling partner (aka wife) no longer has to sit on the floor under the open dishwasher door with the gravity siphon. She is now able to stand at the counter with the AIO and fill bottles while I put on caps, stack bottles in cases and keep her supplied with empties. So much easier!

I use the AIO for bottling both beer and wine, as well as all wine racking. I don't rack beer with it, but only because I use Better Bottles for the beer .


----------



## britwinemaker

No doubt this has been asked before, but where can all of us buy this piece of kit in the UK?


----------



## dcbrown73

britwinemaker said:


> No doubt this has been asked before, but where can all of us buy this piece of kit in the UK?



The only place I know to get it is www.allinonewinepump.com

I'm not sure if Steve ships overseas, but I'm sure he will be by to answer soon or you can send him a message at the website under contact me. (or here by messaging vaccumpumpman)


----------



## vacuumpumpman

britwinemaker said:


> No doubt this has been asked before, but where can all of us buy this piece of kit in the UK?



Yes I have sold to UK already - please email me as we communicate - you will need a converter. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## jgmann67

I just used my AIO to bottle for the first time. Previously, I used a siphon with a wand attachment. Usually, about a half bottle winds up in places other than the bottle... Floor mostly. This is easier, cleaner and I lost hardly anything during bottling. 

It took a little practice managing the valve, but, it worked out just fine.

This is the best Christmas present I've gotten in years.


----------



## kingsvilla

*Happy, Happy, Happy*

A while back I became the winner of the* Pressurized Bottle Washer and Sanitizer* from *All in one wine pump*, I am very happy with the way that machine works. It is awesome for washing out the wine bottles.

At the same time I was talking to Steve about the washer that I had won, I decided to purchase his *Deluxe Wine Bottle and Racking Vacuum Pump.*

Well, I just used my new *Deluxe Wine Bottle and Rack Vacuum Pump* from *All in One Wine Pump* to bottle my first two cases of wine. 
_*That machine is ingenious.*_

Steve had told me it takes a little playing around with to get comfortable to get good control over the bottling process.
After the first case I was working it pretty good. It worked way better then I expected,fast and efficient.It is a true pleasure to work with.

Two words can describe it, *" thatsa nice "* 

Now wine making is that much more simple for me to do, 
I really like that little unit.

Steve and his family have built it to last,and it shows in the build quality.

I very pleased with both my units from *All in one Wine Pump*.
Great equipment, I will be happy to show and tell to my friends.


----------



## hounddawg

*allinonewinepump.com*

first let me say I bottled tonight using Steve's allinonewinepump.com first I bottled some 2 y/o elderberry mead. but after bottling 28 bottles I thought the carboy was close to empty so I drank what was left, 4 18oz glasses and I am loose as a goose. bottling oop's an polishing using Steve's ,, allinonewinepump.com ,, was great, but what I ran thru was bulk aged 2 years, so I ran a gallon of k-meta then a gallon of hot water thru an decided to rack 10 gallons of month old cherry mead, blew my mind an I mean it rattled my world, at first all I seen leaving the carboy was foam in the line,, all the way to the filter,, but cherry wine was going into the second carboy after leaving the filter,,, I could not believe the degassing affect the vacuum pump had on fresh wine. I'm thinking about calling Steve's wife an seeing if she rents him out. gotta love that dude. during that whole 10 gallon of cherry mead I just sat there thinking way to go Steve,,,,,,::::
dawg
Richard






vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes I have sold to UK already - please email me as we communicate - you will need a converter. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## BigSell

Just to further the comments about the AIO Wine Vaccume, without a doubt the best "convenience" piece if equipment I own. Racking, degassing, filtering and bottling could not be easier. In fact I seem to be making up reasons to use the thing!
Had a brain freeze last week, sent Steve an email, within minutes he called me, turned out to be operator error, go figure. He also said, no need to send long emails, just ask him to call, cannot beat that for customer service.

Clark


----------



## jgmann67

Just a quick post about my All In One Wine Pump and bottling. I've done two batches with the supplied attachments and am THRILLED with the results. Each bottle is filled to almost exactly the same level; there's no more struggling with the filler tip against the punted bottles; and, I no longer lose the half a bottle through spillage that occurred doing it the old way. 

I went a year before I bought my AIO... I would never go back to the old way. My wine is perfectly clear and completely degassed. Plus, bottling is a snap. I'm done in half the time with no mess at all.


----------



## barbiek

I transferred 2 - 5 gal of wine last night with my all in one can't wait to filter and bottle using this!


----------



## Mismost

Had a week end change of plans, so I set up the pump tonight and thought I would rack a couple of carboys and a couple more tomorrow night....since I would not be around to do it this week end.

In less than two hours I did all four wines...racked into a clean carboy, washed the dirty carboy, racked back into the now clean carboy, and then racked back, and then racked back again to the starting carboy. All FOUR batches. WHY? Because I could and it only me a couple of hours and I never picked up anything heavier than an empty carboy.

Still learning the system, still amazed at all the CO2 bubbles, and the easy of operation. Love this contraption!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@ Mistmost 

Wait till you bottle !! - I really enjoy not leaning over, consistent wine levels and no more wiping down bottles prior to bottling. 

Please inform us once you try bottling -


----------



## Mismost

vacuumpumpman said:


> @ Mistmost
> 
> Wait till you bottle !! - I really enjoy not leaning over, consistent wine levels and no more wiping down bottles prior to bottling.
> 
> Please inform us once you try bottling -



I have and you're right! I practiced a bit with water and got the hang of it. Then I bottled a Pinot Gris. I used one of those 6 bottle cardboard wine totes...filled 6 and then corked them. I don't know what I liked better the AIO or big old red floor corker....I was using both for the first time, they sure making bottling a breeze.

next up is bottling with the filter attached.


----------



## dralarms

Mismost said:


> I have and you're right! I practiced a bit with water and got the hang of it. Then I bottled a Pinot Gris. I used one of those 6 bottle cardboard wine totes...filled 6 and then corked them. I don't know what I liked better the AIO or big old red floor corker....I was using both for the first time, they sure making bottling a breeze.
> 
> next up is bottling with the filter attached.



Always filter first, then bottle.


----------



## Soupbone

Well I finally broke down and ordered the "allinonewinepump". I received it this past week and just got through using it for the first time and it's awesome! It cut my racking and clean up time by more than half. This pump is sweet, thank you Steve! Very well done...

Paul - Tennessee


----------



## Soupbone

I just had the chance to use the bottling attachment to bottle a batch of Dragon Blood and I have to say it was the easiest bottling I have ever done thanks to the All In One. People, if you are thinking about purchasing one of these awesome pumps, do it now. I promise you won't regret it.


----------



## wolo50

Three years ago, my wife and I got into wine making from kits. Being over 60, we quickly discovery that moving full carboys around for racking and bottling was going to be an issue down the road. In my internet searches, I found the allinonewinepump. As others have said it is “the best piece of equipment”. This unit as the name indicates is an all in one pump. My suggestion to those who first purchase it, review Steve’s tutorials. Then do again after you have used the unit. There were some of techniques that we missed when we first purchased the unit. If you ever have the opportunity to talk to Steve, be prepared to have delightful 40 minute conversation.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@ wolo50

Very nice job on the bottling !! Very sharp looking !

It is always a please to talking to you and many others !


----------



## barbiek

I purchased the all in one and was wondering where and how I should mount the filter cartridge tube and since I know we have such an ingenious group here.. How do you guys mount it? And does it really need mounting? Appreciate pics too! Thanks!


----------



## AZMDTed

barbiek said:


> I purchased the all in one and was wondering where and how I should mount the filter cartridge tube and since I know we have such an ingenious group here.. How do you guys mount it? And does it really need mounting? Appreciate pics too! Thanks!



I didn't mount mine and haven't had a reason to in the filtering I've done. Just tuck it away securely so that it doesn't slide around.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

It is best to mount it on a flat board or such - so when you are tightening the housing you are not putting excessive force on the barbs - where they can break off and damage your housing.


----------



## Mismost

wolo50 said:


> Three years ago, my wife and I got into wine making from kits. Being over 60, we quickly discovery that moving full carboys around for racking and bottling was going to be an issue down the road. In my internet searches, I found the allinonewinepump. As others have said it is “the best piece of equipment”. This unit as the name indicates is an all in one pump. My suggestion to those who first purchase it, review Steve’s tutorials. Then do again after you have used the unit. There were some of techniques that we missed when we first purchased the unit. If you ever have the opportunity to talk to Steve, be prepared to have delightful 40 minute conversation.



I did practice runs with water and learned the system...but it really is very easy to use.


----------



## tripletrouble

Just wanted to let everyone know how great Steve is.

I've had my AIO pump for about 3 years of pretty heavy use. One day I was racking about 30 gallons and right toward the end my pump stopped sucking but the motor was still running. I had noticed that once in a while it would make a rattling noise and then go away. So, I took it apart to see what was going on and found the coupler between the motor and pump was worn out. I emailed Steve and asked if I could just buy a new coupler. He called me up later that day and after discussing the problem he said just send him the whole thing and he would fix it and check everything else out. After about a week I got it back and it looked brand new. I could not believe how much quieter it was than before. 

Just bottled 13 cases this past weekend and it was purring like a kitten. You really take for granted how handy the pump is until you don't have it. But now everything is back to normal.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks for sharing your experience tripletrouble.

I believe if you make a good product you should be able to rebuild it at a reasonable cost rather than having to purchase a new one again. 

I stand by my product and pride myself of our customers service.


----------



## hounddawg

no one gets mine i'm taking mine with me, but I did not use the plastic hose barbs to go to the filter top I used 2 stainless ones, so when you use the filter wrench you can pop the lid off quite easy, ALLINONEWINEPUMP get a ,, A+ from me
Dawg


----------



## ceeaton

Watched @jgmann67 bottle two 6 gallon batches and rack two batches in the time it would take me to bottle and rack one batch. Really nice tool, quieter than I thought it would be, very intuitive to operate.

Now I have to sell the boss on how much easier it would be to make her batches of wine (and about 2x more of mine).


----------



## dralarms

ceeaton said:


> Watched @jgmann67 bottle two 6 gallon batches and rack two batches in the time it would take me to bottle and rack one batch. Really nice tool, quieter than I thought it would be, very intuitive to operate.
> 
> Now I have to sell the boss on how much easier it would be to make her batches of wine (and about 2x more of mine).



Simple, just tell her that sitting on the floor bottling is killing your back (in was mine) and this tool would help tremendously


----------



## AZMDTed

ceeaton said:


> Watched @jgmann67 bottle two 6 gallon batches and rack two batches in the time it would take me to bottle and rack one batch. Really nice tool, quieter than I thought it would be, very intuitive to operate.
> 
> Now I have to sell the boss on how much easier it would be to make her batches of wine (and about 2x more of mine).



Yesterday I filtered three carboys, and then filled 90 bottles all in about 3 hours (including cleaning each carboy before the next filtering). Couldn't have done it without the AllinOne. It's the best piece of kit a home winemaker can have.


----------



## cozmogeek

I just ordered mine.. after having read many pages of this thread I couldn't wait any more. Of course I just racked like 14 gallons of wine yesterday which should make me appreciate this pump even more when I get it.


----------



## ceeaton

dralarms said:


> Simple, just tell her that sitting on the floor bottling is killing your back (in was mine) and this tool would help tremendously





AZMDTed said:


> Yesterday I filtered three carboys, and then filled 90 bottles all in about 3 hours (including cleaning each carboy before the next filtering). Couldn't have done it without the AllinOne. It's the best piece of kit a home winemaker can have.



Okay, took a month, but I dropped my break bleeder and the gauge that shows the amount of vacuum pulled doesn't work any more. So either I had to go get another gauge, which would require planning and travel, or I could sit on my duff and order an AllinOne. My paypal account is hooked up to my debit, so I could also tell my wife that I didn't buy it on credit, which made her happy. Now we just have to eat leftovers and things out of the freezer until I get paid Wednesday, which will open up space in the freezer for some used grape packs this Fall, so it was a win-win in my book.

Looking forward to degassing a few wines the easy way so I can open up carboys for this next wine making season.


----------



## cozmogeek

The amount of gas this thing pulls out is incredible. I had a 1 gallon carboy of mead that has been racked a few times and had been sitting in the closet for a month.. I hooked a head space eliminator up to it and the amount of bubbles that came out of it when I applied vacuum blew my mind. I threw it back in the closet because clearly it was not ready yet. 

I did bottle a couple other gallons of mead that same day and the pump worked perfectly. I've also used it to rack a few buckets into carboys so far and I never want to use the stupid siphon method again.

I'm loving this pump, it makes things so much easier.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Okay, took a month, but I dropped my break bleeder and the gauge that shows the amount of vacuum pulled doesn't work any more. So either I had to go get another gauge, which would require planning and travel, or I could sit on my duff and order an AllinOne. My paypal account is hooked up to my debit, so I could also tell my wife that I didn't buy it on credit, which made her happy. Now we just have to eat leftovers and things out of the freezer until I get paid Wednesday, which will open up space in the freezer for some used grape packs this Fall, so it was a win-win in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to degassing a few wines the easy way so I can open up carboys for this next wine making season.




If you haven't pulled the trigger and need to degas, you can borrow my brake bleeder. Or, I could just run the aio over.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Okay, took a month, but I dropped my break bleeder and the gauge that shows the amount of vacuum pulled doesn't work any more. So either I had to go get another gauge, which would require planning and travel, or I could sit on my duff and order an AllinOne. My paypal account is hooked up to my debit, so I could also tell my wife that I didn't buy it on credit, which made her happy. Now we just have to eat leftovers and things out of the freezer until I get paid Wednesday, which will open up space in the freezer for some used grape packs this Fall, so it was a win-win in my book.
> 
> Looking forward to degassing a few wines the easy way so I can open up carboys for this next wine making season.



Condolences, and Congrats!!


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> If you haven't pulled the trigger and need to degas, you can borrow my brake bleeder. Or, I could just run the aio over.



Trigger pulled, I think I'll be fine. Ended up doing a 9/11 service at Rock Chapel today, just got home to watch the 4th quarter of the Eagles game, nice to see they didn't kill my rookie quarterback. I can wait to bottle, probably could bottle now, but no need to rush it. I can always buy more carboys. I think I'll need another 6 gallon one, that way my "herd" will be up to 20.



Boatboy24 said:


> Condolences, and Congrats!!



It still works, just have to guess at the amount of vacuum I'm pulling. I'll eventually get the gauge so that I can give it to one of my wine making buddies (either one of my brothers or Matt up the street from me who was going to do his first wine kit today, but got called into work).

Edit: Update...ordered the pump Saturday night, arrived at the house this afternoon (Wednesday). Had an email with the tracking number first thing on Monday...now that is great service. Woo hoo!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Trigger pulled, I think I'll be fine. Ended up doing a 9/11 service at Rock Chapel today, just got home to watch the 4th quarter of the Eagles game, nice to see they didn't kill my rookie quarterback. I can wait to bottle, probably could bottle now, but no need to rush it. I can always buy more carboys. I think I'll need another 6 gallon one, that way my "herd" will be up to 20.
> 
> 
> 
> It still works, just have to guess at the amount of vacuum I'm pulling. I'll eventually get the gauge so that I can give it to one of my wine making buddies (either one of my brothers or Matt up the street from me who was going to do his first wine kit today, but got called into work).



I still use mine. Pretty sure its about 10Hg off, but after using it for over a year before the AI1 purchase, I kind of have a feel for what it can and can't pull.


----------



## zadvocate

Used mine for the first time to bottle. I just got if for fathers day. Worked like a charm and I look forward to using it to rack and degas. I also just purchased the headspace eliminator. I had issues with headspace last year and as a first time winemaker i didn't appreciate how important it was to eliminate it. Also I emailed Steve and he immediate called me. Awesome product and awesome customer service.


----------



## ceeaton

I was going to wait until I used the AIO to bottle a batch, but I've watch @jgmann67 bottle a few batches rather quickly, so I know what the experience will be like, and don't want to get too sappy after bottling a batch on Saturday and imbibing too much vino.

I got my package yesterday, read the directions over quickly while making my own dinner (abandoned again), then went up and helped a neighbor mix up his first kit (Argentinian Malbec) and drink some wine (Spring 2015 Merlot blend). So this morning, got up, made kids lunches and breakfastes (two youngest ones), and knew I had about 1 1/2 hrs with minimal interruptions. So I decided to rack for the first time.

Started with the raspberry concentrate batch I made last winter that I broke the brake bleeder gauge on. Racked four times (want to bottle tomorrow or Saturday), then racked both of my Pinot Grigio batches from this Spring (racked to glass, then gravity racked back into their cleaned up better bottles). Cleaned up, made some coffee, had a good 15 or 20 minutes to spare before I had to take my daughter to the bus stop and go to work. This tool saves a bunch of time racking.

Only issue was that I really wanted to come home and rack all of my wines and bottle a few. Really easy to use (come on now, I can use it) and I was amazed watching the CO2 come out of the PG's which are only a few months old. Looking to get the filter setup so I can have those PG's ready for Christmas presents.

Other than grapes, yeast and carboys, by far the best tool I have to help make a batch of wine.

Edit: Had some spare time so decided I'd bottle a batch of Raspberry wine. Around 8 am started lugging the bottles/corks/floor corker and AIO from the basement. 8:05 paused to make my Son breakfast. 8:10 started filling bottles. 8:29 finished filling bottles and started corking. 8:45 rinsed corked bottles and hand dried. 9 am cleaned up AIO took corker etc to basement. 9:10 toasted a bagel for breakfast. 9:16 edited this post. Not bad for the first bottling with the AIO. Can't wait to degas and bottle a blueberry after the funeral I have to go to this morning.


----------



## UBB

5 yrs and counting on mine. I've finally out grown it for my grape wine (for racking) as I've graduated to FlexTanks but for my smaller batches of Mead and fruit wines it still runs like a champ and I work it hard!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

UBB said:


> 5 yrs and counting on mine. I've finally out grown it for my grape wine (for racking) as I've graduated to FlexTanks but for my smaller batches of Mead and fruit wines it still runs like a champ and I work it hard!



It is great to hear that you had so many years of continuous use of the allinonewinepump !

I know that vacuum is not allowed in flex tanks -


----------



## ceeaton

Steve, question.

I'm assuming I can use the AIO to pump my free run juice from my brute fermenter before pressing, in your opinion, what is the best thing to put around my racking cane to keep it from clogging quickly?

Thanks,


----------



## vacuumpumpman

ceeaton said:


> Steve, question.
> 
> I'm assuming I can use the AIO to pump my free run juice from my brute fermenter before pressing, in your opinion, what is the best thing to put around my racking cane to keep it from clogging quickly?
> 
> Thanks,



I like using this method - It is a 6'' water main pipe with holes drilled thru it. Then a poly strainer bag over it with the racking cane inside to pull all the 1st run juice


----------



## ceeaton

vacuumpumpman said:


> I like using this method - It is a 6'' water main pipe with holes drilled thru it. Then a poly strainer bag over it with the racking cane inside to pull all the 1st run juice



Okay, now thinking about it I remember a few mentioning that method. Last fall I "painted" the garage floor purple with free run juice, because I dumped it into my press a little too quickly. Was hoping I could get that juice out of there safely without adding to my purple floor mural. I think I have all of the raw materials on hand, which is good because I'm expecting to press with my butt bucket press next weekend. Thanks for the great suggestion!


----------



## drainsurgeon

Purchased my allinone about 2 1/2 months ago now and have to say, "why did I wait so long". I mainly purchased it so I didn't have to lift heavy carboys, but racking and bottling are a breeze now. Well worth the $. Thank you Steve for a great product and great support. This guy goes out of his way to make sure everything is right!

Jon


----------



## ceeaton

Had a full day today. Finally got my internet back up, though it's limping, but good enough to post this. Went for an excursion to Harford Vineyards which was quite enjoyable, groceries, beer, more groceries, gas for the tractor, cut and baled the yard, made two dinners, drank some beer, fixed the internet and visited with my younger brother (thanks to him my internet connection is somewhat stable) came downstairs to surf this site, saw two juice buckets, heard very little "blurps", looked up an saw my saviour, my AIO. Started at 9:15 pm, finished by 9:45 pm. Racked two juice buckets to carboys and cleaned up. Never would have done that without my time saver, the AIO. Thanks once again Steve.

If it seems like I'm gushing, I am. I just really try and find reasons to use it because it is so easy to use. Only problem is I can't finish a beer or glass of wine before it's done.

Thought about sleeping with it tonight, but I couldn't find a place for my wife to sleep.


----------



## JimmyH

I purchased the All in One Wine Pump a few months ago and have used it for racking several times. The amount of time this thing saves is incredible. You can rack a 5 or 6 gallon carboy in just a few minutes. It is done under vacuum which reduces exposure to air, and you do not have to move the carboys anywhere... there is no heavy lifting or risk of dropping carboys... very convenient. 

Last weekend, I used the AIO for bottling for the first time. I practiced the bottling technique using water with about 4 bottles and then I had the hang of it. Once all of the hose connections are made and the unit is set up, place racking cane into the wine to be bottled, then you place the bottling attachment/stopper into an empty bottle, turn on the pump, and once the vacuum is established the flow of wine into the bottle begins. As it gets towards the top, you can lightly press the vacuum break button and it will slow the flow. Once the desired fill level is reached (or even if it goes above), you fully depress the vacuum break button and the fill level adjusts to the bottom of the fill tube... this provides a consistent fill level in each bottle. Then, you simply lift the bottling attachment/stopper off the bottle and place it into another empty bottle, let go of the vacuum break button and the flow begins again. I used Steve's suggestion and placed the bottles in a milk crate to keep them upright/stable while filling. This really worked great... it went very quickly and I literally barely lost a drop of the 18 gallons that I bottled.

In addition to the functioning of the unit, Steve provides top notch service for this product. He is very responsive and actually _prefers_ to talk on the phone with you rather than email. He makes sure he understands and answers any questions you might have and offers very helpful suggestions. It is good to know that he stands behind his product and will be there to help with any issues/questions that might come up. Overall, this is hands down one of the best purchases I have made. It makes crucial winemaking tasks simple and convenient. Great product!

Thanks,
James

Location: Rhode Island


----------



## bkisel

JimmyH said:


> ... Great product! ...



Welcome to the forum!

Very nice first post.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I really need people like JimmyH and others to do write articles for me !! 

Thank you all, for spending your time writing a review to help others make their wine making easier.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I got a very good review from Daniel Pambianchi - 
here is a link about him -

http://www.techniquesinhomewinemaking.com/home winemaking pambianchi.html

This is his review of the Allinonewinepump review - 
http://www.techniquesinhomewinemaking.com/home winemaking product reviews.html

I had the opportunity to talk to Daniel - 
I must say he is highly educated man, what I have noticed is his willingness to help out any home wine maker that posts a question or a concern on facebook. He is a very down to earth kind of person with a wealth of winemaking knowledge !


----------



## bandit33

Received our All in one Wine Pump last night and put it straight to work racking two carboys! Worked fantastic, very straight forward and easy to use! Steve has been fantastic to deal with, from answering all our questions prior to ordering through to answering a couple questions we had last night prior to our first use! Great product with great customer service. Thanks Steve 

Tracy & Brian in Alberta


----------



## VinoSteelers

Another satisfied user of the AllInOneWinePump. I just received it a few days ago, and have already racked eight 6 gallon batches to and fro with it. A big time saver, for sure.

I did make a rookie mistake with it. I was having trouble maintaining a vacuum seal when racking some sanitizer (the bung and the carboy neck were wet). Instead of drying them off, I pressed down on the bung while the pump was running. Big mistake, as the bung was sucked down below the neck of the carboy.

I emailed Steve via his website, and wouldn't you know it he called me probably a minute later. What customer service! Steve coached me through getting the bung out, and I was back in business. Talk about customer service! 

Looking forward to bottling with the pump this spring. Buy one if you haven't already.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Used my AIO for first time today, what a great piece of equipment. Easy to set up and easier to use. Cut racking time in half, plus no lifting full carboys. Highly recommend.


----------



## AZMDTed

I love my AllinOne. This weekend I was working on fixing a busted pipe, so I spent a few more minutes and made a bottling bottle holder. Cheap and simple, just some 3" pvc and some 1" pvc. A few cuts, some pvc glue and voila.


----------



## bkisel

AZMDTed; said:


> I love my AllinOne. This weekend I was working on fixing a busted pipe, so I spent a few more minutes and made a bottling bottle holder. Cheap and simple, just some 3" pvc and some 1" pvc. A few cuts, some pvc glue and voila.



Phew! I thought you were going to tell us how you used your AIO to drain a stuck toilet or something like that.


----------



## cmason1957

This seems like it might be the right place to throw in a review of the Pressurized Bottle Washer/Sanitizer. Steve happened to be near visiting near where I live the first part of October. We had planned to meet up and I asked him to deliver one of these to me, which he graciously agreed to do. I didn't have any wine bottles to clean until recently, so I just had a reason to put it all together and fire it up. Like most things Steve puts together, hoses are color coordinated and go together with a minimal amount of thought required. You do have to sacrifice a bucket, but that becomes the carrying case for the whole thing, so it isn't much of a sacrifice.

My wife calls herself The Cellar Rat and takes care of making sure that things are cleared to her exacting specifications. She is also in charge of making certain that everything gets thoroughly sanitized. She loves this new tool, it used to take about 30 minutes or so to wash and sanitize enough bottles for a 6 gallon carboy, now it took about 10 minutes to get enough bottles ready to go to bottle 4 carboys. This is going to be a real time-saver for both of us.

I also had the thought that I often end up with 3 or 4 carboys of some varietals each year. One challenge has always been how to rack them and get a consistent blend. Now, I have a way to do that quickly, I talked with Steve and will be getting some stand-alone hoses (color coordinated, of course), add an in-line filter to protect the pump. I'll be able to go from my 4 carboys of Chambourcin into a big bucket, quickly, then use my all-in-one-wine pump and back into my glass carboys, quickly.

I suggest everyone check out this cleaning tool, you might be able to convince your banker that it is a worthwhile expense.


----------



## AkTom

Just got mine today. I love it already. Happy and merry Christmas to me. I worked a side job and made enough to buy one. I can't tell you how much I love this. I degassed a 5 gallon batch of Dragons Blood. Twice, because I could. And it didn't take any time at all. Then I bottled it in 2 kinds of beer bottles and wine bottles. What a time saver, and no lifting full carboys. 
Steve, I love you (and your family).
Thanks,
Tom in Alaska


----------



## Inverted

Finally got to using mine after having it for a couple of months. Racked/degassed my Super Tuscan and used the headspace eliminator. Very easy to use for the first time. I should be using it for bottling here in the next couple of months.


----------



## ceeaton

Have I said lately how much I love my AIO? I'd take it to bed but then my wife wouldn't have room to sleep in there....hummm (just kidding honey, I love you)...but looking back it is definitely the my best purchase of 2016. I don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Have I said lately how much I love my AIO? I'd take it to bed but then my wife wouldn't have room to sleep in there....hummm (just kidding honey, I love you)...but looking back it is definitely the my best purchase of 2016. I don't know what I'd do without it!




It's okay to love your AIO... just don't LOOOOOVE your AIO if ya know what I mean.


----------



## knifemaker

:I've been really wanting one since I first saw it, but family and other expenses always seemed to take the priority. I received one for Christmas this year, Gosh I love my Wife and Family, I'm truly blessed, it's probably the best present I've ever received, and will really enjoy using it! Dale.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I ordered one a couple of weeks ago and used it for the first time last night. I transfered 2 carboys of Dornfelder with it, plus a gallon.
It worked well, I got a good amount of foam so looks like there was still gas in it (this falls harvest). Much quicker than my normal gravity racking.

Now a question for Steve, see in the image below there are some small green bottles with black lids, I think they hold about 2L. Do you know if these are OK to rack into with the pump? The glass feels strong enough but not sure. I use those when I don't have enough to fill a 1 gallon. The stopper for racking just barely fits into the mouth of those, I have to apply pressure to it to keep vacuum. I'm not sure what those bottles are called, I just got them when I bought a bunch of someones wine stuff in the past.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I believe you should be fine - but please contact me directly as we can make sure

Thanks Steve






GreenEnvy22 said:


> I ordered one a couple of weeks ago and used it for the first time last night. I transfered 2 carboys of Dornfelder with it, plus a gallon.
> It worked well, I got a good amount of foam so looks like there was still gas in it (this falls harvest). Much quicker than my normal gravity racking.
> 
> Now a question for Steve, see in the image below there are some small green bottles with black lids, I think they hold about 2L. Do you know if these are OK to rack into with the pump? The glass feels strong enough but not sure. I use those when I don't have enough to fill a 1 gallon. The stopper for racking just barely fits into the mouth of those, I have to apply pressure to it to keep vacuum. I'm not sure what those bottles are called, I just got them when I bought a bunch of someones wine stuff in the past.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

This is a video testimonial from Tom Greene of NightSide Distillery about his experiences with the Allinonewinepump after 4 years and going thru 10,000 bottles being filled.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp6Rqqvr27k&feature=youtu.be[/ame]
Please visit us at Allinonewinepump.com


----------



## Boatboy24

That is a great testimonial and endorsement for your product, Steve. Not only a good product for the home based fermenter, but commercial operations as well.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boatboy24 said:


> That is a great testimonial and endorsement for your product, Steve. Not only a good product for the home based fermenter, but commercial operations as well.



That is why I thought it was a good idea to post it - 

I can't believe over 10,000 bottles in 4 years !!


----------



## gcsherwood

*wine shutoff valve experience*

A while back I posted about using a plastic 1/4-turn shutoff valve to control the flow. While it did work great, Steve worried that sanitation would be a problem. For a while I had no problems, but then one time I saw some stringy stuff come out of it after when I was getting ready to rack. I thought it had been well cleaned.... My error, and why I don't use it any more. A pity, because it was nice to be able to control the flow and get a nice foamy spray when degassing, but it isn't worth a ruined batch. No batches were ruined, by the way, but I didn't want to take the chance. Chalk one up for Steve..... I think he suggested a C-clamp on the hose if I wanted to control flow without worries about contamination. If he did, kudos to him as I like to give credit where it is due, but regardless I'm using a very small C clamp I got at Harbor Freight. It isn't as nice to use as the plastic valve, but it does work fine.


----------



## gcsherwood

*Measuring vacuum of the All-In-One*

Being the engineer type I am and since I restrict the flow (against Steve's judgment, I just want to be clear this is *not* a supported use) I was always wondering what kind of vacuum I was really pulling. You can't see a vacuum, obviously, and once I get a good low pressure inside the carboy I just want to maintain it to not stress the pump any more than I have to. I only make kit wines, and I only rack twice (once out of the bucket, once off the finings) so I want really thorough degassing in a short time.

So I found a cheap vacuum gauge that seems to be doing the trick. Harbor Freight has a Fuel Pump and Vacuum Gauge tester for $13 (item 62637) which contains the gauge (huge -- 4" in diameter) and various fittings, the only one of which is interesting is a T fitting. I snipped the vacuum hose about 3" from where it comes out of the wooden box of the AIO and cut off another 3" piece. The extra piece runs from the vacuum gauge to the T, and the hose from the pump and the one running to the vacuum wine bottle attach to the other two legs (so basically the hose runs as before with the T out the side hooking to the vacuum gauge). There is a flat metal hook at the top of the gauge. I drilled a hole through it, then ran a screw through the hole and into the top of the wooden box so the gauge is firmly attached to the top of the box. Very simply done, and the large gauge is easy to read.

I don't know how accurate the gauge is (Harbor Freight unofficial motto: cheap Chinese stuff cheap) but it seems to be working quite well. When I'm using one of Steve's head space eliminators, thirty seconds gets to an indicated -24 or -25 psi.


----------



## Trfinny

*All in one wine filter/pump*

I bought my setup about a year ago and have run about 60 gallons through it. Once you get it figured out, which isn't too difficult, it's very simple to use. Easy to clean and a quick operation. Steve was very helpful with questions and responded in within five minutes. 

Thanks, Steve


----------



## baron4406

Just used it the past week. Bottled 3 batches of berry wine and transferred 3 grape wines. Bottling took a little bit to get the hang of it, but once you do, its really easy. Also I think this is gonna cure my degassing problem. Just bring the wine out of storage, put a heat belt on it for a day to warm it up to 75 degrees-then transfer. Its amazing!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I have just recently added 2 products for the Allinonewinepump 

A replacement vacuum release valve -
and a plastic-pet-carboy-transfer-kit -

please links below 

http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/plastic-pet-carboy-transfer-kit/
http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/adjustable-vacuum-release-valve/


----------



## rlichti1

*Great product, now able to transfer to PET carboy as well!*

I have had my wine pump for several years now. It has made transferring, bottle filling and racking a much easier process and helped to refine the quality of my wines over time as well. Now they have a way to even transfer to PET carboys which previously would collapse under the pressure of the vacuum. The product has held up to years of use and I am pleased to give it high reviews. Can't wait to get my PET bottling accessories...


----------



## wm36

*PET transfer kit - thanks!*

Thanks for the new PET transfer kit! Interesting product. I use all glass for my wine but still have a couple of PET containers that I use for making beer. Which means still having to hoist fermentation buckets up for gravity siphoning. I will be ordering one of these soon!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

wm36 said:


> Thanks for the new PET transfer kit! Interesting product. I use all glass for my wine but still have a couple of PET containers that I use for making beer. Which means still having to hoist fermentation buckets up for gravity siphoning. I will be ordering one of these soon!



THANKS !

I have been getting alot of great reviews on it - I am actually doing a minor upgrade to the Allinonewinepump - so the vacuum can be adjustable to aid in bottling of any sort of density of fluid and give yourself even better control.


----------



## Boatboy24

vacuumpumpman said:


> THANKS !
> 
> I have been getting alot of great reviews on it - I am actually doing a minor upgrade to the Allinonewinepump - so the vacuum can be adjustable to aid in bottling of any sort of density of fluid and give yourself even better control.



Will this be like a new software release from Apple, where the updates just get pushed to our devices?


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Will this be like a new software release from Apple, where the updates just get pushed to our devices?



I'm betting that it's a little in line, adjustable, needle type valve. 

I have one on the vacuum side of my pump, and allowing the vacuum line to "leak" a little, controls the intensity of the vacuum. Adjusting the leak up or down allows me to control the intensity, speed, and flow of the transfer. Sort of a variable speed control for the vacuum pump, on the vacuum side. That variability may even allow racking to plastic vessels without changing hoses, but that's just a guess, I only have glass........


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thant is correct Johnd - 

I typically used a numbered size drill bit and placed a hole in the bottle filler only. I felt that this was the best option as it was the KISS (keep it simple stupid) method.

I don't believe just adding the needle valve in will be enough to transfer into plastic carboys. The bend in the 1/2'' racking cane is enough restriction to cause the plastic carboy to collapse during the experiments that I have done over the years. 

The BIG DOWNSIDE - you have to adjust it every time you go between bottling and racking - I have some customers have a hard enough time just setting it up.

I guess I am looking at peoples opinions at this time - ?


----------



## Johnd

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thant is correct Johnd -
> 
> I typically used a numbered size drill bit and placed a hole in the bottle filler only. I felt that this was the best option as it was the KISS (keep it simple stupid) method.
> 
> I don't believe just adding the needle valve in will be enough to transfer into plastic carboys. The bend in the 1/2'' racking cane is enough restriction to cause the plastic carboy to collapse during the experiments that I have done over the years.
> 
> The BIG DOWNSIDE - you have to adjust it every time you go between bottling and racking - I have some customers have a hard enough time just setting it up.
> 
> I guess I am looking at peoples opinions at this time - ?



I'll give mine. I'm currently using a vacuum pump, and when it breaks, and it will, AIO will be my replacement. My setup is pretty much the same as yours when racking, but my pump gets a large vacuum quickly and is too fast sometimes, especially when removing wine from skins at the end of AF. My solution is to open the cap on the extra port on the pump, to allow air into the vacuum, the amount I open it allows me to control the vacuum and hence the speed. After doing it for a while, have a pretty good feel for the vacuum gage readings that work best for different operations. Adjustments are a simple turn of the cap to adjust the air invasion. 

All that said, I believe it a worthwhile feature and would select it as an option if available. If it weren't available, I'd put one in........I say go for it Steve!!


----------



## fafrd

I'm sorry to ask a newbie question, but only having bottled under siphon, I am confused.

If a vacuum pump is used to pull liquid up into an empty bottle and manual control of the vacuum is used to slow the flow as the bottle gets filled, what prevents a siphon forming back to the liquid source? Is there a one-way valve in the set-up or something?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

fafrd said:


> I'm sorry to ask a newbie question, but only having bottled under siphon, I am confused.
> 
> If a vacuum pump is used to pull liquid up into an empty bottle and manual control of the vacuum is used to slow the flow as the bottle gets filled, what prevents a siphon forming back to the liquid source? Is there a one-way valve in the set-up or something?



Were you able to watch the video on my website ? 

There is an adjustable tube that the wine goes thru and that is your liquid height adjustment. Once the vacuum is depressed the liquid flows back down to the carboy on the floor (gravity) and you have a perfect liquid height always.


----------



## fafrd

fafrd said:


> I'm sorry to ask a newbie question, but only having bottled under siphon, I am confused.
> 
> If a vacuum pump is used to pull liquid up into an empty bottle and manual control of the vacuum is used to slow the flow as the bottle gets filled, what prevents a siphon forming back to the liquid source? Is there a one-way valve in the set-up or something?



Watched some videos so think I've answered my first question but it raises another.

Seems as though the feed-in tube does not extend to the bottom of the bottle and feeds into the overflow vessel, so liquid is fed into the bottle from peak desired height (or higher), no back-siphon is ever formed, and the flow is stopped by breaking the vacuum (lifting the stopper). The vacuum tube back to the overflow vessel determines fill height and once liquid reaches that height it flows to the overflow vessel and stops filling the bottle. As long as the feed-in tube is higher than this target fill level determined by the height of the vacuum tube, no siphon is ever formed between the filled bottle and the source container.

This is a poor-man's one-way valve and I understand how it works but it raises another question: is there any downside to the increased aeration associated with top-filling versus bottom-filling? I've always used a bottle-filler attachment to fill bottles from the bottom-up. This is very gentle and minimizes aeration. Is this preferable for bottling wine or is the increased aeration associated with having the wine fill the bottle by flowing down the inside surface of the glass (or pouring from above) either equivalent or desirable?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

You are always welcome to PM me with your phone # and I can call you and answer all your questions and concerns - 

is there any downside to the increased aeration associated with top-filling versus bottom-filling? 

I do not believe so - there is an adjustment on the bottle filler to slow the process down, so there is minimal agitation. There is very minimal Oxygen contact due to that you are filling under vacuum. It also is angled to the side of the neck rather than just splashing downwards,

I am in the process of getting adjustable valves so you can adjust your vacuum flow into your bottle with no agitation at all ! But the down side is - it takes longer to fill your bottles.

Seems as though the feed-in tube does not extend to the bottom of the bottle and feeds into the overflow vessel, so liquid is fed into the bottle from peak desired height (or higher), no back-siphon is ever formed, and the flow is stopped by breaking the vacuum (lifting the stopper). The vacuum tube back to the overflow vessel determines fill height and once liquid reaches that height it flows to the overflow vessel and stops filling the bottle. As long as the feed-in tube is higher than this target fill level determined by the height of the vacuum tube, no siphon is ever formed between the filled bottle and the source container.

I am confused on this above statement ^ 
vacuum is stopped using the hand held vacuum release- This is a manual operation -
The overflow bottle is if you only overfilled your bottles - you cannot pull back from the overflow bottle - typically you might have 2 tablespoons in there after doing 30 bottles -
YES a siphon is created from the filling bottle and and the source container


----------



## vacuumpumpman

My friend Sergio manages a wine club and he now has 3 of the Allinonewinepumps going at the same time. I believe they did over 15 carboys that afternoon. 

LOTS of FUN !!


----------



## dcbrown73

Wow, I'm pretty sure I would not be bottling wine on my pool table!


----------



## fafrd

vacuumpumpman said:


> You are always welcome to PM me with your phone # and I can call you and answer all your questions and concerns -



Again, I'm a newbie, so anytime you think my questions won't benefit the Forum as a while, send me a PM and I'll be happy to take the discussion private.



> fafrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any downside to the increased aeration associated with top-filling versus bottom-filling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe so - there is an adjustment on the bottle filler to slow the process down, so there is minimal agitation. There is very minimal Oxygen contact due to that you are filling under vacuum. It also is angled to the side of the neck rather than just splashing downwards,
> 
> I am in the process of getting adjustable valves so you can adjust your vacuum flow into your bottle with no agitation at all ! But the down side is - it takes longer to fill your bottles.
Click to expand...


I had forgotten about the fact that the filled bottle is under vacuum, and so I can see how whether splashed or run down the sides, there should be much less aeration.



> fafrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems as though the feed-in tube does not extend to the bottom of the bottle and feeds into the overflow vessel, so liquid is fed into the bottle from peak desired height (or higher), no back-siphon is ever formed, and the flow is stopped by breaking the vacuum (lifting the stopper). The vacuum tube back to the overflow vessel determines fill height and once liquid reaches that height it flows to the overflow vessel and stops filling the bottle. As long as the feed-in tube is higher than this target fill level determined by the height of the vacuum tube, no siphon is ever formed between the filled bottle and the source container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused on this above statement ^
> vacuum is stopped using the hand held vacuum release- This is a manual operation -
> The overflow bottle is if you only overfilled your bottles - you cannot pull back from the overflow bottle - typically you might have 2 tablespoons in there after doing 30 bottles -
> *YES a siphon is created from the filling bottle and and the source container*
Click to expand...


From the videos, I've understood how there is a handheld vacuum release and it is a manual operation to release the vacuum either by releasing the control hole or pulling the stopper out of the filled bottle.

And I also believe that if the filling tube is higher than the overflow/vacuum tube in the bottle, no siphon can form back to the source bottle since there is always an air gap between the filled bottle and the filling tube back to the source bottle.

So if you say that there IS a siphon created from the filling bottle back to the source container, then first I assume that means that the filling tube extends below the vacuum/overflow tube (and that the filling tube could even extend close to the bottom of the bottle) and second, it means I am still confused about my original question:

Once vacuum is released (either by pulling a thumb off of the control hole or breaking seal between stopper and filled bottle), what prevents wine siphoning back from the filled bottle to the source vessel?


----------



## bkisel

dcbrown73 said:


> Wow, I'm pretty sure I would not be bottling wine on my pool table!



Especially when it appears that the lady has been drinking on the job!




[Note wine glass and open bottle in the picture.]


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I just was hoping that they were bottling red wine - LOL


----------



## vacuumpumpman

originally posted by fafrd
From the videos, I've understood how there is a handheld vacuum release and it is a manual operation to release the vacuum either by releasing the control hole or pulling the stopper out of the filled bottle.

I only recommend using the vacuum release according to the manual - http://www.allinonewinepump.com/one-wine-pump-user-manual/

And I also believe that if the filling tube is higher than the overflow/vacuum tube in the bottle, no siphon can form back to the source bottle since there is always an air gap between the filled bottle and the filling tube back to the source bottle.

The fill tube is lower than the vacuum 


So if you say that there IS a siphon created from the filling bottle back to the source container, then first I assume that means that the filling tube extends below the vacuum/overflow tube (and that the filling tube could even extend close to the bottom of the bottle) and second, it means I am still confused about my original question:


The fill tube is lower than the vacuum - it is not designed to typically go past the shoulder of the bottle - 
not sure about your original question ?

Once vacuum is released (either by pulling a thumb off of the control hole or breaking seal between stopper and filled bottle), what prevents wine siphoning back from the filled bottle to the source vessel?

I only recommend using the vacuum release valve - 

It will siphon back to the desired level height that the fill tube is set at 

I did PM you - BTW


----------



## wm36

I think you are confused about the fill tube and the vacuum/overflow line. The fill tube is the one that is visible, extending an inch or so below the stopper. The overflow tube is basically level with the bottom of the stopper. When you hit the vacuum release the fill tube becomes a gravity siphon back to your source container. When the liquid siphons below the level of the tube, the siphon stops and this establishes the consistent fill level for each bottle. If you let the liquid hit the bottom of the stopper, the vacuum sucks it into the overflow bottle.


----------



## fafrd

wm36 said:


> I think you are confused about the fill tube and the vacuum/overflow line. The fill tube is the one that is visible, extending an inch or so below the stopper. The overflow tube is basically level with the bottom of the stopper. When you hit the vacuum release the fill tube becomes a gravity siphon back to your source container. When the liquid siphons below the level of the tube, the siphon stops and this establishes the consistent fill level for each bottle. If you let the liquid hit the bottom of the stopper, the vacuum sucks it into the overflow bottle.



Yeah, I see than now - it's the height of the fill tube and not the vacuum tube that sets fill level. The siphon back to thevsiyrce container 'back-off' the fill level until the siphon is broken by dropping belie the hight of the fill tube, and voula, bottle is filled to exactly the level if the fill tube. Nifty.

And so once you get trained well enough to release vacuum before liquid hits the vacuum tube, no liquid is ever sucked into the overflow vessel.

I though the back siphon woukd cause a problem but it was designed in as part of the solution.


----------



## dralarms

Correct.

Steve thought this out long and hard and came out with a great solution that works great. I'm not very "photogenic" so I've not posted a video of me using the allinone but let me tell you it's the best piece of equipment I've ever bought.


----------



## terrymck

_And so once you get trained well enough to release vacuum before liquid hits the vacuum tube, no liquid is ever sucked into the overflow vessel.
_
Even it it hits the tube a very slight amount goes back to the bottle. With a little practice one can "feather " the vac release to get it just right.


----------



## Boatboy24

terrymck said:


> _And so once you get trained well enough to release vacuum before liquid hits the vacuum tube, no liquid is ever sucked into the overflow vessel.
> _
> Even it it hits the tube a very slight amount goes back to the bottle. With a little practice one can "feather " the vac release to get it just right.



Yep. Steve claims you may have a couple tablespoons of wine in the overflow. But after using it a couple times, I usually end up with nothing in the overflow.


----------



## dcbrown73

I get lots of foam that gets sucked into the overflow.

I suppose it's because I dose with k-meta a week prior to bottling.

Is there some trick to not have any foam during bottling? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ibglowin

I get foam at times and I don't add Sulfite a week before so its not the culprit. I have found the biggest culprit is an airleak somewhere in the lines/connections usually. I find that by tightening all the connections and stoppers and then reducing the fill rate down a bit most of the foam goes away. What little that forms in the top is sucked into the waste recovery line. What little foam that remains in the bottle will disappear on its own over time. Note: My system is not an AIO but works on the same vacuum principal(s).


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I agree with ibglowin, by reducing the vacuum using the vacuum releases , definitely decreases any foam issues


----------



## dcbrown73

How do you reduce the fill rate? Is there a setting on the pump housing or something?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

By slightly pushing down on the vacuum release. 
Just as of yesterday I have a inline vacuum release valve that can be easily adapted for the allinonewinepump 

You will get alot more control when bottling, but the downside is it will.take a bit longer to bottle


----------



## cozmogeek

I've found that when i started using the filter that I get a ton of foam while bottling and end up filling up the overflow bottle more than once just from all the foam it sucks up while bottling a 5 gallon batch. I think I need to try adding the pickup tube thing to my filter housing so it doesn't suck so much air.

I think part of the problem is once I push the vacuum release the liquid sitting in the filter starts getting siphoned back into the carboy, so then when I start the next bottle I'm sucking air again for a bit.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I recommend that you filter when doing a normal transfer,otherwise the wine is going in and out of the filter and yes you will get the problem that you are experiencing.


----------



## dcbrown73

vacuumpumpman said:


> By slightly pushing down on the vacuum release.
> Just as of yesterday I have a inline vacuum release valve that can be easily adapted for the allinonewinepump
> 
> You will get alot more control when bottling, but the downside is it will.take a bit longer to bottle



My vacuum release button sticks sometimes. I have to grab the button and pull it out so that it isn't releasing air.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

You can PM me and we might be able to clean it or I sell replacement ones on my website


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> My vacuum release button sticks sometimes. I have to grab the button and pull it out so that it isn't releasing air.



Open it up. I got KMeta in mine and the spring inside rusted out. Replace the spring, good as new!


----------



## jmtulloss

*All in one Wine Pump works great*

I have been using the all in one wine pump since Christmas and it works great. I received this as a gift and was, at first, skeptical. I had been using inert gas and kegs to move my wine around. But after using the wine pump, I found it was so much easer to use than my previous system. Cleaning and sanitation is much easer as well. My wine making is now more enjoyable and the wine is more professional than it had been before. I highly recommend this product.


----------



## Ajmassa

I have a couple questions. Before I ask I must say I 100% intend on purchasing an AIO soon.  Looking forward to Transferring and bottling with it. Probably when spring harvest batches start up. So I'm not looking to be "sold". Just clarity. 
For some reason getting into the nitty gritty of vacuum pumping, diaphragm pumps, CO2 pumps and all that it starts to make my head spin. 
1. Will the AIO work with this plate filter which I already own?



2. And in the video I notice you state that it's not recommended to use the AIO on Demijons because of glass thickness. My question here is, man to man Steve, brutally honest, is this said for liability just because carboy glass is slightly thicker? And even though you cannot give me the thumbs up, how realistic is the possibility of my Demi shattering? Is it more like "don't do it with a *wink wink nudge nudge* just cannot sue if I end up with glass in my eye" type situation? Seems damn solid to me. Here's a pic



3. With degassing , is this said since CO2 removal is a byproduct of vacuum racking and vacuum bottling (understandably more so with the AIO than other methods)? Or does that "deluxe AIO" attachments include a setup to vacuum a carboy for CO2 removal? And while leaving sealed your just flicking the "on switch" for a minute every so often to pull out more and more CO2 to the top?

If I had more grasp on the physics of vacuum and negative pressure and all that jazz I probably wouldn't be asking. But...well...I don't. So I'm asking. Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24

Regarding question 2: in your photo, the wine is being racked FROM the demijohn, so there is no vacuum on that container. The same would hold true with a plastic carboy - you can rack FROM them, just not TO them (unless you have Steve's new attachment that's made for racking to plastic). Not sure what you are racking to in that pic though. 

Makes me wonder though: if the new attachment for the AIO makes it possible to rack to plastic, would it also make it safe(er) to rack to a demi?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I have a couple questions. Before I ask I must say I 100% intend on purchasing an AIO soon. Looking forward to Transferring and bottling with it. Probably when spring harvest batches start up. So I'm not looking to be "sold". Just clarity.
> For some reason getting into the nitty gritty of vacuum pumping, diaphragm pumps, CO2 pumps and all that it starts to make my head spin.
> 1. Will the AIO work with this plate filter which I already own?
> View attachment 34804
> 
> 
> 2. And in the video I notice you state that it's not recommended to use the AIO on Demijons because of glass thickness. My question here is, man to man Steve, brutally honest, is this said for liability just because carboy glass is slightly thicker? And even though you cannot give me the thumbs up, how realistic is the possibility of my Demi shattering? Is it more like "don't do it with a *wink wink nudge nudge* just cannot sue if I end up with glass in my eye" type situation? Seems damn solid to me. Here's a pic
> View attachment 34805
> 
> 
> 3. With degassing , is this said since CO2 removal is a byproduct of vacuum racking and vacuum bottling (understandably more so with the AIO than other methods)? Or does that "deluxe AIO" attachments include a setup to vacuum a carboy for CO2 removal? And while leaving sealed your just flicking the "on switch" for a minute every so often to pull out more and more CO2 to the top?
> 
> If I had more grasp on the physics of vacuum and negative pressure and all that jazz I probably wouldn't be asking. But...well...I don't. So I'm asking. Thanks




1= Other people have used this plate filter with vacuum - it typically is used with a positive pressure instead of a negative pressure,

2 = "Although the walls of the demijohn are thinner and more delicate than their 5-gallon (r9-L) counterparts, they too can handle vacuum racking. When using the vacuum pump to move your wine you only need a small amount of vacuum to get the wine flowing, which isn't enough to force the walls of the demijohn to break." . Unfortunately this
is not typically the case with PET or plastic vessels - however, Steve Helsper
has developed a device that can be used with his A11-in-One Pump so that you
can vacuum rack into PET carboys (www.allinonewinepump.com). Otherwise,
the walls of these vessels are far too thin to handle any sort of vacuum and
Therefore one of the other wine transfer methods shouid be used with these
particular vessels

“There are different thoughts out there as to whether or not it’s safe to rack into a demijohn with a vacuum pump. If you are the cautious type, you might not want to try it. Others do, and seem to have success. As was written up in WineMaker Magazine by Jeff Shoemaker in april – may - 2017

3 = The deluxe includes a splash racking cane https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-splash-racking-cane/

which aids in degassing and not breaking off racking canes that can easily be broke off during a normal racking otherwise

If anyone has any questions - please contact me directly


----------



## Boatboy24

vacuumpumpman said:


> which aids in degassing and not breaking off racking canes that can easily be broke off during a normal racking otherwise



Ha! I can't imagine breaking one during racking, but I broke one on Sunday trying to disconnect the hose. A new, stainless steel racking cane is en route.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I was referring to if you use a Racking cane inside the bung of the carboy that is under vacuum, if you giggle the Racking hose the rigid Racking cane can and will break. That is why I recommend the flex Racking cane when doing any transfers


----------



## Stevelaz

I broke down and purchased the all in one recently and am very happy with it so far. I have only done a few rackings with it so far but i can tell its going to be a great addition to my equipment. I am big into the plastic pet carboys and what ive done so far worked great. I had a few questions at first and Steve was great with the customer service to set me straight.


----------



## SBR

*All in one wine pump*

I just used my ALL IN ONE WINE PUMP for the first time. It made the filtering and bottling so much easier and setup was quick and easy. I had some questions before I order it so I sent and email to Steve. Thought it would be a day or so before he got back to me. To my surprise and delight he called within 20 minutes and answered all my questions. I placed the order and received the pump in 2 days later. Took a little longer for the filtering equipment. 

This is a top notch product and takes home wine making to the next level for me. The fact that Steve is a knowledgeable resource who actually returns calls/emails is a rare and definite plus.

If you are sitting on the fence about purchasing this product...do it! You will not regret it.


----------



## Stevelaz

I bottled using the all in one for the first time a few weeks ago. I bottled about 100 bottles, 750s' and 375s' totally by myself. Everything went great and i was very impressed with the ease and speed of the process. I was done with everything in about 2 hours and most of that time was sanitizing bottles. I lined 25 bottles up at a time and filled. Took matter of minutes to fill. I then corked and started over. Great product!

Steve is always easy to get a hold of if needed and is great with his customer service!


----------



## dcbrown73

I absolutely love my AIO, but when bottling I was having foaming issues that was causing quite a bit of wine to go into the overflow as foam. One six gallon batch actually had an entire bottle of wine fill the overflow bottle. (that only happen once, likely due to adding kmeta two days prior) 

Anyhow, Steve sent me the new valve that attached right at the overflow bottle. It helped lower the negative pressure for bottling purposes which ended up working out great. I had maybe 2oz of wine in the overflow bottle out of filling 36 bottles once I got the filling pressure set correctly. 

Great improvement to an already awesome device! Thanks Steve!

Dave


----------



## robert81650

If anyone in this forum does not have the pump, then you are missing out. Works wonderful and Steve is very helpful with info and does a great job of responding to your questions. Could not do without the pump, makes bottling and transferring to carboys a easy task. Thanks Steve for a wonderful product and service.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am glad it is making everyone's life easier when it comes to those dreaded winemakers tasks - LOL


----------



## Stevelaz

I just did a practice run with my demijohn with the All in one that i recently acquired. 
I just got the demijohn wine splash racking cane last weekend. It went GREAT without a hitch. I even played with the new addition adjustable valve to reduce the vacuum a bit due to nervousness with the demijohn. I didn't time it but a 6 gallon bucket took only a couple minutes if that! Will be racking my Chilean juice with it soon! 
Awesome addition to a great product!


----------



## Stevelaz

I just racked my wine from the primary barrel to my demijohn using my all-in-one. Worked without a hitch and very quick. Very satisfied!


----------



## Ray1984

Are you able to use this pump on demijohns? Is the vacuum adjustable?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ray1984 said:


> Are you able to use this pump on demijohns? Is the vacuum adjustable?



Alot of people due - as long as you have something similar to this - https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/new-precision-adjustable-vacuum-valve/

It reduces the amount of vacuum and use a 1/2'' racking cane and tubing


----------



## zimmer2

*top notch*

I got on Steves website and posed a question about not getting all the gas out while racking. I assumed it was only a couple hours and I would be off work so I entered my cell phone number. Steve is to fast, he called my cell phone. 

I returned his call and got my answer that fast, the temp of my wine is to low! Get temp up to mid 70's and trouble should go away.

Thanks Steve again

I have had my AIO for a year and a half.......GREAT PRODUCT and SERVICE


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*review from Mike Little*

Mike Little posted this review for his wine club - purple foot in MN 

He really did a great job and it really goes very in depth - please check it out -

https://www.allinonewinepump.com/blog/review-mike-little-purple-foot-wine-club-mn/


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*20% off all accessories - Allinonewinepump*

This is a first time that I am running a sale - 

Please look over all your attachments and hoses prior to the busy time of bottling and transferring and filtering. 




https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/hose/ 
Look over all your hoses, they may need replacing 
Only because it is time to look over
all your hoses and equipment 5’ of vacuum resistant racking hose
because the AIO creates a vacuum that draws in the wine.
Standard racking hose may collapse under the vacuum, thus
the need for thicker racking hose.– 

Vacuum release valves
– https://www.allinonewinepump.com/pro...elease-valve/– Vacuum release valves
– This is the exact
replacement for the original vacuum release valve. It is a
push button vacuum release valve – which has 2 – 1/4”
ID hose barb connectors. 
This is extremely
necessary when bottling or wanting to stop a racking while
under vacuum. 

check out the headspace
eliminator https://www.allinonewinepump.com/pro...or/introducing a new
accessory, for the All in One wine pump system. Headspace
Eliminator, Is a simple and cost effective new
way to eliminate harmful headspace in your
carboy. Why did I come up with
idea – For many years I have been trying to come up with
an easy and affordable design that will remove extra air
space because of racking. During the wine making process, it
is often necessary to top off your wine in order to
eliminate excessive oxygen contact, which could oxidize and
ruin your wine. With the Headspace Eliminator, it is now
possible to vacuum out most all of the air, helping to
eliminate the possibility of oxidation.
What are the advantages
of the vacuum eliminator?
You are no longer diluting or changing the taste and
quality of your original wine by topping off with another
which contains additional chemicals.
Cost effective – no more purchasing of smaller carboys,
bungs and airlocks.
Removes additional co2 which aids in the degassing
process. 

Precision vacuum
release https://www.allinonewinepump.com/pro...uum-valve/This is an accessory to the
Allinonewinepump, that you can install in less than 5
minutes. This precision adjustable vacuum valve
is designed to make bottling even easier for each individual
needs. It is able to control the vacuum – which will
either decrease or increase the liquid flow for
bottling. 

PET transfer kit 
https://www.allinonewinepump.com/pro...transfer-kit/I developed a way to transfer into a
PET carboy using the Allinonewinepump – 
This is designed to be
able transfer into plastic (PET ) carboys using
vacuum. The adjustable valve is
also good for adjusting your wine control while
bottling. The transfer rate is
approx 1 gallon per minute using The Plastic (PET) Carboy
Transfer Kit. 

and many other products 

USE CODE = sale20 

good thru 7-12-2017


----------



## hounddawg

a good while back I bought my AIO because I have trouble moving full carboys t-2 thru t-7 budging disk , t-12 crushed vertebra, had a upper epidermal where they grinded trough my vertebras about 6 inches worth up in my C's vertebra to my spinal cord, and brain stem, amputated right leg below the knee, 1/2 left foot amputated, triple bypass, osteoid arthritis, and much more, but Steve's equipment ALLOWS ME TO MAKE WINE EASYLY,,, but now with his new flow regulator I no longer lose lots of wine due to foam when bottling, theirs two things great about AIO equipment ,, the equipment is great and you'll never find better customer service then that Steve gives, The Man and his products are GREAT,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Stevelaz

I just racked a 6 gallon batch of Chardonnay using the all in one. I went from a 6 gallon better bottle to a 6.5 glass to degas. I then went back to the better bottle using the plastic carboy transfer kit. I then wanted to degas a bit more so i repeated the process. The transfers went without a hitch, especially with the better bottle. I had the adjustable valved dialed in just perfect and did not have one collapse. GREAT product!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Steve !

I always wanted to be able to transfer into plastic using a vacuum - it was not easy to achieve but I wanted to help those who dont have glass or a combination.

I am running a sale till 7-12-2017 

ON ALL MY ACCESSORIES - 20% OFF !!!

USE CODE = sale20


----------



## ceeaton

Steve, have you had any success using a longer piece of tubing between the two carboys (hint, I'm not a physics major)? If not is what you sell in the kit the maximum length w/o having issues? I'd love to buy the kit since I have about a 50/50 mix of glass and PET, but I tend to have very little counter space where I rack in the kitchen and usually have the carboy I'm racking from on the floor and the carboy I'm racking to in the sink (at this point the one in the sink has always been glass). Thanks for your help (and the AIO).


----------



## vacuumpumpman

ceeaton said:


> Steve, have you had any success using a longer piece of tubing between the two carboys (hint, I'm not a physics major)? If not is what you sell in the kit the maximum length w/o having issues? I'd love to buy the kit since I have about a 50/50 mix of glass and PET, but I tend to have very little counter space where I rack in the kitchen and usually have the carboy I'm racking from on the floor and the carboy I'm racking to in the sink (at this point the one in the sink has always been glass). Thanks for your help (and the AIO).



Ye the shorter the better for transferring into a PET carboy - due to resistance and all. 

They do have to be at the same height level in order for it to work properly


----------



## Ajmassa

I rinsed down all my equipment along with the the AIO tubing and accessories with piping hot water about 2 weeks ago. Usually I'll let it all air dry, but I put it all inside a a big Tupperware bin and put the lid on. When I opened I was hit with a horrible musty smell and the only things visually off was this buildup on my AIO valve. 
I cleaned everything with with hot water then some easy-clean. Now drying. But this buildup is
Not easily coming off. 
1. Have I ruined the valve? (Tasted some water after running through and tasted fine)
2. Anyone run into this before? Any tips on cleaning?
3. To prevent from happening again I'm assuming to always air dry??


----------



## dralarms

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I rinsed down all my equipment along with the the AIO tubing and accessories with piping hot water about 2 weeks ago. Usually I'll let it all air dry, but I put it all inside a a big Tupperware bin and put the lid on. When I opened I was hit with a horrible musty smell and the only things visually off was this buildup on my AIO valve.
> I cleaned everything with with hot water then some easy-clean. Now drying. But this buildup is
> Not easily coming off.
> 1. Have I ruined the valve? (Tasted some water after running through and tasted fine)
> 2. Anyone run into this before? Any tips on cleaning?
> 3. To prevent from happening again I'm assuming to always air dry??





Steve will be along in a minute or few but in the meantime, always air dry your equipment and then before use use a little kmeta on it to sanitize it.


----------



## Ajmassa

dralarms said:


> Steve will be along in a minute or few but in the meantime, always air dry your equipment and then before use use a little kmeta on it to sanitize it.




I do. I moved some stuff and forgot to take the lid off though. And sanitize all except the valve. I was told not to sanitize the valve with k-meta because of the metal and So2 having a potential chemical reaction
Also I'm not too worried since the only wine passing through the valve would be the overflow. My overflow either gets tossed or drank, but never back into the batch.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Is the valve still working ? 

If so take a brass brush or any other type of cleaner and clean it off - like you mentioned there is only vacuum a little bit of wine that enters into the overflow container. 

I do sell replacement valves if needed - I would recommend air drying after rinsing - in the future

Any other questions - please PM me with your phone # and I will call you back


----------



## Ajmassa

Had a batch of DB sitting in the carboy an extra month after sweetening. Just finished raising SG to 1.008 ish and ready to bottle. Prepping the bottles now. 
It doesn't seem like the buildup will effect the valve itself. I'll know for sure very shortly. 
Also Steve, I'll be sure to post a review of your creation soon. I'm know it's not every day you get a call from the winemaker's significant other telling you to use an unmarked box so the birthday present surprise is not ruined!


----------



## Ajmassa

And Success.


----------



## Johny99

Used my AIO to rack last year's Chardonnay after blending. Worked like a champ. I do like it for my whites. I did run into an ugly growth on the inside of the vacuum valve. I never thought of cleaning it with the tubing, I know STOOPID, but I didn't think of it getting wine. Anyway after pipe cleaning it out and running water through it, I went about racking. Once I was done, I filled a gallon jug with one-step, it had to be cleaned anyway, and took a second partially full and racked the one-step into it until full and flowing to the overflow bottle. Of course I stopped long before the pump. Anyone have a better way to clean the valve?

PS Steve, love the setup and I use the plastic carboys valve to adjust flow even when racking into glass to match my pace of whatever else I'm doing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks John !

Nice picture BTW - 

Yes the vacuum precision valve has been a hit for bottling and transferring into plastic and glass carboys;

Just flush out the vacuum release after each use and you should be fine


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I'd like to add a bad experience I had with filtersfast. It's nothing in Steve's control, but since they are linked here I'll mention it.
I placed an order on June 20 for the filter housing, wrench, and some filters. Everything listed as in stock.
Didn't get a shipping confirmation, so I called in on June 28 (43 minutes on hold) and was told the housing was back ordered, coming in next week. 
Today I still had nothing, and again everything is listed as in stock on their website. 
Called in again (20 minutes on hold), and they said it should ship today. 
I'm not sure it actually will ship today, or if it would have if I didn't call in again.
All this time there was zero communication from them. No e-mail saying anything was back ordered or any delays.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I'd like to add a bad experience I had with filtersfast. It's nothing in Steve's control, but since they are linked here I'll mention it.
> I placed an order on June 20 for the filter housing, wrench, and some filters. Everything listed as in stock.
> Didn't get a shipping confirmation, so I called in on June 28 (43 minutes on hold) and was told the housing was back ordered, coming in next week.
> Today I still had nothing, and again everything is listed as in stock on their website.
> Called in again (20 minutes on hold), and they said it should ship today.
> I'm not sure it actually will ship today, or if it would have if I didn't call in again.
> All this time there was zero communication from them. No e-mail saying anything was back ordered or any delays.




Sorry to hear that !!

You can also find the same part # on line at amazon.com and walmart.com


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Finally got my filters last week, and filtered today. I did 5 gallon of my Muscat, then 11 gallons of Dornfelder, using the 5 micron filter. I didn't change or rinse the filter between them. I figured going from a white to a red was OK.

Everything worked great. WAY less waste than when I've used the buon vino super jet filter. There was no leaks anywhere, and I poured the roughly 1 cup of waste into a wine glass and enjoyed.

I did have a lot of foam when starting the Muscat. I had ran starsan mixture through everything beforehand and shook it all out as well as I could, but evidently still a decent amount in there as you can see. All that foam went into the overflow anyway, had just enough to still fill the carboy.

Tomorrow I'll run it all through a 1 micron filter.

FYI, I used the parts Steve listed for the filter setup, but for the 5 micron filter I used the Hydronix SDC-25-1005 since the Pentek 5 micron had been out of stock when ordering. It seemed to work fine. It's a couple mm shorter than the pentek 1 micron ones, but still looks like it had a good seal.

AIOWP has certainly been worth the cash for me so far.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am on vacation till this weekend, just a FYI , if filter fast is out of those filters - amazon or walmart.com has the same exact filters. 

Nice review BTW


----------



## GreenEnvy22

As a followup, ran everything through the 1 micron filter last night. Easily handled all 16 gallons, didn't see any evidence of it getting clogged. Both wines had been racked a few times already (fermented last october) and were pretty clear already beforehand (though didn't use any clearing agents).


----------



## Brickhouse

Order placed this morning and I look very forward to it. I did my filter items on Amazon, as they were all in stock there and didn't want to do some with filter fast and some with Amazon....easier there, and it ships free.

I ordered the deluxe package, so I don't really need two racking canes correct? Since it comes with a splash racking cane, I really just need the one for what I'm racking "from"....correct?


----------



## Ajmassa

I am having difficulty pumping while leaving sediment undisturbed. Everything else is smooth sailing. 
But when I am racking off sediment I cannot figure out how to stop the pumping while leaving the lees undisturbed as well as the transferred wine undisturbed. 
If I stop the pump when I get close to the sediment the wine from the new vessel travels back into the empty vessel kicking up everything and mixing the racked wine in with the lees. And I need to lift the vessel off the floor higher then the receiving vessel to stop it. 
Lifting the "from" racking cane out of the wine creates a bubbling whirlpool in the new vessel for a few seconds before I'm able to break the vacuum seal. 
Is there a little trick that i am unaware of? Lifting the racking cane while pressing the vacuum release? I'm thinking the answer is probably something simple


----------



## NorCal

Have both vessels at the same height, it will stop the backflow. 


Ajmassa5983 said:


> I am having difficulty pumping while leaving sediment undisturbed. Everything else is smooth sailing.
> But when I am racking off sediment I cannot figure out how to stop the pumping while leaving the lees undisturbed as well as the transferred wine undisturbed.
> If I stop the pump when I get close to the sediment the wine from the new vessel travels back into the empty vessel kicking up everything and mixing the racked wine in with the lees. And I need to lift the vessel off the floor higher then the receiving vessel to stop it.
> Lifting the "from" racking cane out of the wine creates a bubbling whirlpool in the new vessel for a few seconds before I'm able to break the vacuum seal.
> Is there a little trick that i am unaware of? Lifting the racking cane while pressing the vacuum release? I'm thinking the answer is probably something simple


----------



## wm36

I had the same problem as you. When racking low to high, wine starts flowing back to the source when you shut off the pump like you describe. When racking high to low, wine keeps flowing to the destination after shutting off the pump, easily resulting in an overflow. 

Further back in this thread (I'm on my mobile now or I would search) someone suggested adding a food grade quarter turn valve into the siphon line. Their idea was to increase vacuum in the destination container to improve degassing. But I added the valve just to address the problem you raise. For me, it works great. 

Note: Steve does not endorse this modification. His concern is increased wear and tear on the pump. But if you turn off the pump quickly after closing the valve there isn't much increase in pressure. 



Ajmassa5983 said:


> I am having difficulty pumping while leaving sediment undisturbed. Everything else is smooth sailing.
> But when I am racking off sediment I cannot figure out how to stop the pumping while leaving the lees undisturbed as well as the transferred wine undisturbed.
> If I stop the pump when I get close to the sediment the wine from the new vessel travels back into the empty vessel kicking up everything and mixing the racked wine in with the lees. And I need to lift the vessel off the floor higher then the receiving vessel to stop it.
> Lifting the "from" racking cane out of the wine creates a bubbling whirlpool in the new vessel for a few seconds before I'm able to break the vacuum seal.
> Is there a little trick that i am unaware of? Lifting the racking cane while pressing the vacuum release? I'm thinking the answer is probably something simple


----------



## Ajmassa

NorCal said:


> Have both vessels at the same height, it will stop the backflow.




Just like I thought. Long question-
Short answer. Thank you kindly. 

@wm36, have you tried keeping the carboys at the same height like NorCal said? Either way I'm sure that valve helps a lot.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I am having difficulty pumping while leaving sediment undisturbed. Everything else is smooth sailing.
> But when I am racking off sediment I cannot figure out how to stop the pumping while leaving the lees undisturbed as well as the transferred wine undisturbed.
> If I stop the pump when I get close to the sediment the wine from the new vessel travels back into the empty vessel kicking up everything and mixing the racked wine in with the lees. And I need to lift the vessel off the floor higher then the receiving vessel to stop it.
> Lifting the "from" racking cane out of the wine creates a bubbling whirlpool in the new vessel for a few seconds before I'm able to break the vacuum seal.
> Is there a little trick that i am unaware of? Lifting the racking cane while pressing the vacuum release? I'm thinking the answer is probably something simple





This is how I do it - even tonight as I just got done racking alot of carboys.

While transferring with some sediment on the transferring carboy - I will prop the carboy on its side and use a flashlight to see exactly where the racking tip is located. Once it starts getting close to the bottom - start releasing the vacuum by hitting the vacuum release button. Keep it off the sediment and pull some air thru the racking cane - this will stop any any anti reverse siphoning effect, turn off pump while holding the vacuum release button.


The little bit of air is not going to hurt your wine


----------



## Ajmassa

vacuumpumpman said:


> This is how I do it - even tonight as I just got done racking alot of carboys.
> 
> 
> 
> While transferring with some sediment on the transferring carboy - I will prop the carboy on its side and use a flashlight to see exactly where the racking tip is located. Once it starts getting close to the bottom - start releasing the vacuum by hitting the vacuum release button. Keep it off the sediment and pull some air thru the racking cane - this will stop any any anti reverse siphoning effect, turn off pump while holding the vacuum release button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little bit of air is not going to hurt your wine




So to reiterate, Transferring carboy to carboy w/ sediment. 

-keep carboys at the same height 
-start releasing some vacuum as you approach
unwanted solids at bottom
-lift transferring cane to allow some air in the line to ensure zero back flow 
-turn off pump

Thanks. This should definitely take care of my concerns of:
-Back-flowing good wine mixing into the lees 
-and bubbling a full carboy sending good wine into the overflow. . 

I wasn't very concerned with air 'hurting'the wine as much as I was sending out overflow. I'm assuming allowing air in the line under less vacuum (from working the release valve) would cause a weaker bubbling and not overflow much, if any wine at all. I'll play with it. I'm thinking I might be able get 0% backflow while also having 0% air bubbles with some finesse. 
Thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman

That is correct - ^ 
The carboys do not have to be the same height


----------



## bkisel

Couldn't an auto-siphon be used as your racking cane? The sediment stays below the sediment tip inlet level and just shut the pump when all the liquid is transferred, right?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

bkisel said:


> Couldn't an auto-siphon be used as your racking cane? The sediment stays below the sediment tip inlet level and just shut the pump when all the liquid is transferred, right?



I dont believe that the auto siphon fits properly - 

Both racking canes should have a anti sediment tip installed on them


----------



## Ajmassa

vacuumpumpman said:


> That is correct - ^
> 
> The carboys do not have to be the same height




Understood. But it helps with the backflow. I originally racked this way and basically had tunnel vision trying to figure out what I've been doing different. Back on track now. 




bkisel said:


> Couldn't an auto-siphon be used as your racking cane? The sediment stays below the sediment tip inlet level and just shut the pump when all the liquid is transferred, right?




Probably could be rigged to work. But my problem was racked wine flowing back into the sediment after shutting off pump. I'll normally tie a piece of an old strainer mesh bag with a rubberband to the bottom of the cane as insurance. If I got backflow into lees, I just pour this mixed sediment/wine into a mason jar, and put in the refrigerator to separate If I needed the wine for topping. 

Lately I've been accounting for extra waste and making more than needed with an extra 1 gallon jug going when possible. Which gradually becomes a half gal jug- to a bottle to nothing as rackings pass.


----------



## Stevelaz

Im starting to rack this years Chilean, just finished mlf. I have a 6 gallon Carmenere , a 14 gallon Demi john and 4 gallon better bottle of Merlot to do to start bulk aging.

Yesterday I bottled a 5 gallon Merlot left from last year to make some room. Used all in one to rack and bottle. Everything worked great!

Today I racked the 6 gallon Carmenere. Using the all in one I racked from 6 gal better bottle into a 6.5 gallon glass carboy. Then racked what i could from the 6.5 to a 5 gallon glass. Then back to the 6.5. Did the extra racking to degas further..Looked like it did a great job!

I then added oak spirals and kmeta to the cleaned 6 gallon better bottle. I then used the plastic carboy transfer kit and racked from the 6.5 gallon to the 6 gallon better bottle. I dialed back the adjustable valve about 3.5 turns and the racking went GREAT! Not one collapse of the better bottle! GREAT product, that All in One!!

Tomorrow i will do the demi and 4 gallon Merlot!


----------



## wm36

Ajmassa5983 said:


> @wm36, have you tried keeping the carboys at the same height like NorCal said? Either way I'm sure that valve helps a lot.



My bulk aging area in the garage is made up of two-level shelves. One of the benefits of the AIO is that I don't have to lift carboys any more to do gravity siphoning. My only difficulty has been controlling the shut off like I described but the in line valve solves it pretty well.


----------



## AkTom

I just built a full pullout drawer/shelf for beer fermentation chamber. Now I don't have to pull or slide my carboy out far enough to use my AI1. Hopefully Monday I'll have a brew day. 10 gallons of chocolate porter. No more sloshing trub and hops around at bottling time! Thanks again Steve for a great product and back saver.


----------



## pgentile

Just used my new AIO for transferring 15 gallons of wine. Worked perfectly. No drips no errors.


----------



## dralarms

Anyone ever stop to think this thread has 105 pages and not one bad review. Got to say something about the equipment but more than that about Steve's customer service.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> Anyone ever stop to think this thread has 105 pages and not one bad review. Got to say something about the equipment but more than that about Steve's customer service.



Thanks Gerald for pointing that out ! 

I just went upstairs and told and thanked the rest of my family - without them I would not be where I am today !

I want to say thank you to everyone of you, that showed off your allinonewinepump or gave a link to it - to make their life easier in winemaking


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks Gerald for pointing that out !
> 
> I just went upstairs and told and thanked the rest of my family - without them I would not be where I am today !
> 
> I want to say thank you to everyone of you, that showed off your allinonewinepump or gave a link to it - to make their life easier in winemaking



Steve,

I tell it like it is.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am baffled that I sell so many of the precession vacuum valves and only have 2 reviews on my website about it ?

I only heard of good from it - any bad results that I should be aware of ?


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am baffled that I sell so many of the precession vacuum valves and only have 2 reviews on my website about it ?
> 
> I only heard of good from it - any bad results that I should be aware of ?




I've only got good things to say about it. Since this little device has been in my wine shop it's so much easier to bottle.

Before, I was fighting foam, having to fill all my bottles before I could start corking.

Now, the foam is a lot more manageable, and I can fill a bottle, start the next one and cork the first, another time saver. 

Maybe folks don't think to do a review of such a small device but it sure needs to be reviewed.


----------



## mainshipfred

Thanks Steve, don't know what your background is but you certainly created a tool that is invaluable to the home winemaker. Kudos to you. Last weekend I racked 9 carboys and bottled 67 bottles. My only disappointment is after I rack 2 carboys today I won't have anything to do with it for a few months.


----------



## dralarms

mainshipfred said:


> Thanks Steve, don't know what your background is but you certainly created a tool that is invaluable to the home winemaker. Kudos to you. Last weekend I racked 9 carboys and bottled 67 bottles. My only disappointment is after I rack 2 carboys today I won't have anything to do with it for a few months.




Make more.


----------



## TallTexan

Why oh why did I wait so long to acquire this gem? I recently purchased the Deluxe All In One package, the headspace eliminator and the precision adjustable vacuum valve. I've used the AIO to rack and bottle several times now, and it is amazing. I have not lifted a full carboy once since this pump arrived...what a back saver! I bottled without and then with the precision adjustable vacuum valve, and I really like using the valve to control the speed of filling bottles; I like to have the valve completely open for bottling, and keep it closed for racking. I have yet to try out the headspace eliminator, but I am sure that it will be just as ingenious as the rest of my setup ( I currently use a VacuVin stopper and pump to eliminate headspace when degassing). Have also not yet tried out the filter feature as I still need to make some kind of box to attach the bracket to, to stabilize the filter housing. I don't want a permanent location for the bracket, so am planning to make a portable frame out of pieces of 2x4 and just haven't made the time to do it.

Steve called me on the telephone within minutes of my placing my order and visited with me about my experience with winemaking, then went over with me the items that I was ordering. He also gave me recommendations on where to find the filters and filter housing and bracket. My order arrived very quickly, and about a week or two later Steve called me again to see how things were going. A few weeks later I sent an email to Steve with a question re: racking to degas, and no sooner than I hit the "Send" button than my phone rang and it was Steve calling to answer my question. Nowhere else will you find this level of customer service! Thank you Steve!! 

If you are on the fence about purchasing the AIO I say make the move. I am 100+% satisfied with my purchase. 

(Steve, please let me know when you have perfected a label remover that is as efficient as your AIO pump...I'll be one of the first in line  )


----------



## mainshipfred

TallTexan said:


> Why oh why did I wait so long to acquire this gem? I recently purchased the Deluxe All In One package, the headspace eliminator and the precision adjustable vacuum valve. I've used the AIO to rack and bottle several times now, and it is amazing. I have not lifted a full carboy once since this pump arrived...what a back saver! I bottled without and then with the precision adjustable vacuum valve, and I really like using the valve to control the speed of filling bottles; I like to have the valve completely open for bottling, and keep it closed for racking. I have yet to try out the headspace eliminator, but I am sure that it will be just as ingenious as the rest of my setup ( I currently use a VacuVin stopper and pump to eliminate headspace when degassing). Have also not yet tried out the filter feature as I still need to make some kind of box to attach the bracket to, to stabilize the filter housing. I don't want a permanent location for the bracket, so am planning to make a portable frame out of pieces of 2x4 and just haven't made the time to do it.
> 
> Steve called me on the telephone within minutes of my placing my order and visited with me about my experience with winemaking, then went over with me the items that I was ordering. He also gave me recommendations on where to find the filters and filter housing and bracket. My order arrived very quickly, and about a week or two later Steve called me again to see how things were going. A few weeks later I sent an email to Steve with a question re: racking to degas, and no sooner than I hit the "Send" button than my phone rang and it was Steve calling to answer my question. Nowhere else will you find this level of customer service! Thank you Steve!!
> 
> If you are on the fence about purchasing the AIO I say make the move. I am 100+% satisfied with my purchase.
> 
> (Steve, please let me know when you have perfected a label remover that is as efficient as your AIO pump...I'll be one of the first in line  )



Try degassing with the headspace eliminator, absolutely incredible, takes 30 - 60 minutes and fun to watch.


----------



## GaDawg

At 70 I fell off my bike and broke my shoulder. I am so thankful for my AIO wine pump!


----------



## Monty Knapp

Ordered mine today. Looking forward to testing it. The videos I've seen are impressive.


----------



## GaDawg

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am baffled that I sell so many of the precession vacuum valves and only have 2 reviews on my website about it ?
> 
> I only heard of good from it - any bad results that I should be aware of ?



I tried to post on your web sight without success. I’ll try again.


----------



## Mac60

Well I decided last minute to order the AIO Wine pump to bottle last years wine 300 bottles, I was going to do it by gravity like I have always done, but I was really dreading the long day process especially since this is double the wine I made the prior year. So I called Steve last Thursday late afternoon, and told him I would be bottling next Thursday would I have it in time if I ordered it now, well I received the package on Saturday. Really crazy fast service, not to mention Steve thoroughly reviewed everything with me, so I had a very clear picture of how everything worked. Well I had 1 person sanitizing bottles, 1 person corking and packing the bottles and I was filling the bottles. took 3-1/2 hours to bottle 300 bottles, I could just about keep up with the corker. Saved me a full day not to mention saved my back. It was real nice to be able to stand and fill the bottles. Forgot to mention I had a question while I was bottling and gave Steve a call, he actually picked up the phone and answered my question. just awesome service. Really a great tool that I will use for many years. If anyone is interested I'm selling my Buon Vino Super Jet wine filter & Pump and also my Mini Jet.
Thanks Steve great product really a time and back saver.
MAC


----------



## GaDawg

I had a bicycle accident in April and I am 70 years old,and had a total shoulder replacement. It takes us old folks longer to recover! 
If I didn't own a AIO wine pump I would not be making wine today! Thank you so very much Steve!


----------



## heyyou

My AIO and I are very close friends. It has made the process of making wine and bottling allot more enjoyable. My wife loves the fact that we can bottle 12 gallons in minutes not hours.


----------



## iridium

I got one for my birthday and just bottled a small batch of dragons blood with it. It was a lot of fun and really easy to use. Great birthday present! I have already been back to Steve’s shop for more accessories


----------



## mainshipfred

I challenge anyone to think of another product that not only has rave +++ reviews but also none that are negative. I can't think of any.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> I challenge anyone to think of another product that not only has rave +++ reviews but also none that are negative. I can't think of any.



My wine room’s unsung hero.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> My wine room’s unsung hero. View attachment 50032



I run my racking cane through an upside down 2 hole bung. Adjusts easily and the second hole is lets in enough air. I have one of those just like the bung better.


----------



## Derek

I want to chime in to say Steve will go out of his way to support his customers. I've had the pump for a few years and love it... it's a game changer for sure. I recently managed to get some mead in the pump itself. Within 24 hours of emailing Steve he went out of his way to call me on a weekend and talk me through the steps to disassemble and clean the pump... outstanding customer service! Thanks again Steve!


----------



## upstatecowboy

I used the allinonepump to move my wine from the primary fermentor on the first floor to a carboy on the second floor. I talked to Steve about what size tubing I would need (found /12 in OD, 3/8 in ID at the local store), connected 20 feet of tubing from the cane in the bucket to the cane in the carboy. It moved it just fine. I had to watch the carboy to vent some of the gas as the carboy was nearly full. First time I have used it and it saved my back from moving a 6 gallon glass carboy full of wine up the stairs.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

upstatecowboy said:


> I used the allinonepump to move my wine from the primary fermentor on the first floor to a carboy on the second floor. I talked to Steve about what size tubing I would need (found /12 in OD, 3/8 in ID at the local store), connected 20 feet of tubing from the cane in the bucket to the cane in the carboy. It moved it just fine. I had to watch the carboy to vent some of the gas as the carboy was nearly full. First time I have used it and it saved my back from moving a 6 gallon glass carboy full of wine up the stairs.




Did your neighbors take any pictures to share ?

I am happy that it worked well for you and your back is saved !


----------



## bathman

Does anyone know if there is a distributor in the UK for the vac pump? Seems to be a bit of a gap in the market here...


----------



## mainshipfred

bathman said:


> Does anyone know if there is a distributor in the UK for the vac pump? Seems to be a bit of a gap in the market here...



Someone may correct me but I think Steve is the only distributor.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Someone may correct me but I think Steve is the only distributor.



As far as I've ever seen, he is the sole source, unless you are buying one that is used and has been put up for sale. What say you @vacuumpumpman ?


----------



## Boatboy24

Brew and Wine Supply (used to be a sponsor here) used to sell them. But I'm not aware of any distributors outside the US.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I have only a few of local abd small distributors. I called them all and none will deal with UK or other countries except Canada for the following reasons.
There are always tariffs and taxes that the customer is liable for in addition to the exchange rate. The voltage can always be a big deal , especially if someone dies not know the difference.
Then thee is a time difference if we need to communicate and possibly a language barrier.

I hope one day we can !
But at this moment we can not, SORRY !


----------



## bathman

ok thanks for letting me know, we don't seem to have anything similar over here. Maybe I will try and build one


----------



## mainshipfred

bathman said:


> ok thanks for letting me know, we don't seem to have anything similar over here. Maybe I will try and build one



Too bad it's not available to you. The most used piece of equipment I have.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

bathman said:


> ok thanks for letting me know, we don't seem to have anything similar over here. Maybe I will try and build one


 I'm more than willing to help you out if you want p.m. me and we will exchange phone numbers and or emails I can ship out pieces that are not electrical and I'm sure that will help you I hope that helped thank you Steve


----------



## mainshipfred

Steve, you obviously know what you are doing and I can appreciate the time zone, tarrif and etc issues, but it's a shame your product can't be shared with the world.


----------



## AkTom

/\ wh Fred said.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

mainshipfred said:


> Steve, you obviously know what you are doing and I can appreciate the time zone, tarrif and etc issues, but it's a shame your product can't be shared with the world.



HOPEFULLY - one day it will !

Thanks for all the KIND WORDS of encouragement !

I will bring it up at the dinner table on Tuesday


----------



## Richard Hanford

I’ve been using mine about a month now; fantastic system, very easy to use. I’m 70, bad back, bum arm so this makes racking & bottling so much easier. I sanitize bottles with it, sometimes I just move water around. Not that I have a source of water in this 1858 basement. Very impressed with this tool.


----------



## Yeroc

I just came across this thread and haven’t read the whole thing yet. I bought the system from Steve back in June. He could not have been more helpful. Great customer service. Life got in the way and I couldn’t use the pump until this last weekend. Bottled 5 gallons of Petite Verdot. Wow, so easy! Quick and efficient bottling day. Can’t wait to use this for moving around beer and mead too!


----------



## bathman

vacuumpumpman said:


> I'm more than willing to help you out if you want p.m. me and we will exchange phone numbers and or emails I can ship out pieces that are not electrical and I'm sure that will help you I hope that helped thank you Steve



Thanks, I will be in touch!


----------



## abrewkat

Speaking of distributors, I'm seeing if my budget will allow me to get one of these... Do you sell direct to Canada, or do you have a "local" distributor? I'm in Alberta if that helps.


----------



## GaDawg

I used my AIO today. Splashed racked several times to degas and added my Headspace Eliminator. All is good!


----------



## Thig

I have to rack 6 gallons of pinot noir, two 3 gallon coffee ports, and 5 gallons of Dragon Blood this weekend. I can't imagine doing that without my AIO. I have been using mine for 5 years now and it is excellent.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

abrewkat said:


> Speaking of distributors, I'm seeing if my budget will allow me to get one of these... Do you sell direct to Canada, or do you have a "local" distributor? I'm in Alberta if that helps.


 
I sell direct to Canada , with some additional shipping charges that are needed. I use USPS to keep it the lowest as possible.


----------



## robert81650

Best piece of equipment I own.....If you guys don't have the mess sleeve and gizzmo to transfer your wine from primary fermentor to secondary carboy, you are missing one of the best items that Steve has.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Hi – This is Steve from All in One Wine Pump –

We have developed a Heavy Duty wine pump which is for Professional Home winemaking, and or small wineries. While doing so, we also developed new features to the Deluxe version to make it more user friendly.

These changes include the following –

- Slightly larger encasement

- A well balanced handle – for easier carrying

- The cord switch has been extended – for ease of abilities

- We added eyelets for organizational purposes – to hold the bottling attachment, splash racking cane and a guide for the vacuum hose


----------



## Ajmassa

vacuumpumpman said:


> Hi – This is Steve from All in One Wine Pump –
> 
> We have developed a Professional wine pump which is for heavy duty winemaking. While doing so, we also developed new features to the Deluxe version to make it more user friendly.
> 
> These changes include the following –
> 
> - Slightly larger encasement
> 
> - A well balanced handle – for easier carrying
> 
> - The cord switch has been extended – for ease of abilities
> 
> - We added eyelets for organizational purposes – to hold the bottling attachment, splash racking cane and a guide for the vacuum hose
> 
> View attachment 52461
> View attachment 52462



Hey Steve. Sounds great. But What’s up with the new heavier duty pump then?
You listed the added features to the current model. But didn’t say anything about the heavy duty pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Hey Steve. Sounds great. But What’s up with the new heavier duty pump then?
> You listed the added features to the current model. But didn’t say anything about the heavy duty pump.



I guess we just let the cat out of the bag - stay tuned for more information


----------



## sour_grapes

Sounds great, Steve. I too am curious about what's new under the hood!


----------



## Ajmassa

vacuumpumpman said:


> I guess we just let the cat out of the bag - stay tuned for more information



Yep. The line,



vacuumpumpman said:


> We have developed a Heavy Duty wine pump which is for Professional Home winemaking, and or small wineries.



may have given it away. [emoji3]


----------



## Boatboy24

Will it rack a 6 gallon carboy in under a minute?


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> Will it rack a 6 gallon carboy in under a minute?




Close. I’d say full blast (throttling valve close) it will do it in under 2


----------



## mainshipfred

I can see a lot of used original models on the market very soon. Steve, how many Hgs will this pull?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

mainshipfred said:


> I can see a lot of used original models on the market very soon. Steve, how many Hgs will this pull?



The vacuum is going to stay the same - it is still between 22-24 hgs. This is the best vacuum pressure for winemaking.


----------



## Mismost

Ain't gonna give up my old-fashioned AIO pump..... But nice try!


----------



## Ajmassa

Been meaning to ask about this for a while now. I’ve put my pump through some serious work. The Brass button on the valve detached and lately I’ve just been keeping my thumb over the open portion to be able to pull enough vacuum to transfer. 
Fixable? Or should I just order a replacement valve?

Ps- aside from this typical wear & tear from many hours of use- the pump is still in tip top shape [emoji1303]


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Been meaning to ask about this for a while now. I’ve put my pump through some serious work. The Brass button on the valve detached and lately I’ve just been keeping my thumb over the open portion to be able to pull enough vacuum to transfer.
> Fixable? Or should I just order a replacement valve?
> 
> Ps- aside from this typical wear & tear from many hours of use- the pump is still in tip top shape [emoji1303]
> View attachment 52475



Bets to replace the valve = https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/replacement-vacuum-release-valve/

Do you also have the precision vacuum valve ? Great for bottling and it will make the vacuum release valve last alot longer. No more foaming near the end of filling your bottles - because you can adjust the flow rate.


----------



## Ajmassa

vacuumpumpman said:


> Bets to replace the valve = https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/replacement-vacuum-release-valve/
> 
> Do you also have the precision vacuum valve ? Great for bottling and it will make the vacuum release valve last alot longer. No more foaming near the end of filling your bottles - because you can adjust the flow rate.



Thanks for the reply. 
And no, I don’t have precision valve. But I’ve got enough of a touch and haven’t had any issues when bottling at all.


----------



## NorCal

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> And no, I don’t have precision valve. But I’ve got enough of a touch and haven’t had any issues when bottling at all.


I use it to slow the flow and can literally do 10 cases in a row and not have to adjust the level in a single bottle.


----------



## Ajmassa

NorCal said:


> I use it to slow the flow and can literally do 10 cases in a row and not have to adjust the level in a single bottle.



I haven’t even contemplated it to be honest - since I don’t need to adjust the levels either. (I haven’t really bottled any of my larger batches yet either)
When bottling I just slow down the flow as I near the top so it’s filling ever so slowly as I approach the fill line. And I always go over intentionally so that when I fully depress the valve it drops right back down to the proper height- with no bubbles or anything. 
Maybe that other valve would make it easier I suppose— but I’m comfortable with the way I’m currently doing it. 
Maybe when I start bottling the larger amounts I’ll be changing my tune.


----------



## dralarms

With the new flow rate valve I can fill and cork all at the same time by myself.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> With the new flow rate valve I can fill and cork all at the same time by myself.



That is really a great idea ! I will have to try that the next time I bottle.


----------



## StevenD55

I just ordered one.


----------



## Ajmassa

dralarms said:


> With the new flow rate valve I can fill and cork all at the same time by myself.



What do you mean “fill and cork at the same time”? 
So you do one bottle at a time- fill/cork- fill/cork etc?
Bare with me - Im trying to understand— for example with the way the standard valve operates- I am required to bottle all at once because stopping the flow in between bottles requires the valve to remain depressed - and once bung is inserted into the next bottle I then release the button to begin filling again. 
But with the precision valve I would not be required to manually keep the valve depressed in between bottles? And can have the flow “on hold” allowing you to cork the bottle without holding down any button?


----------



## dralarms

I fill one bottle, start the next one and cork the first. And so on


----------



## vacuumpumpman

StevenD55 said:


> I just ordered one.



It is already packed, labeled and ready to be dropped off to be shipped to you - THANKS ! 

if you have any questions or concerns - please contact me directly


----------



## vacuumpumpman

We have developed a Heavy Duty wine pump which is for Professional Home winemaking, and or small wineries.

These changes include the following –

- Built in fan, for heavy duty use

- This new design comes with the stainless steel bottle filler

- stainless steel reservoir attachment

- Slightly larger encasement

- A well balanced handle – for easier carrying

- The cord switch has been extended – for ease of abilities

- We added additional eyelets for organizational purposes

- External exhaust port – to expel heat and any overflow concerns

- Precision vacuum valve.

- It will be an additional 50 dollars (promotional) from the price of the Deluxe version,


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> I fill one bottle, start the next one and cork the first. And so on



I just had a customer show me a great video on this using the precision vacuum valve - They posted it on my facebook timeline
- take a look - https://www.facebook.com/All-In-One-Wine-Pump-541559909222725/


----------



## knockabout

I've been using my AIO for several years now (maybe 4?) -hated manual degassing ...this solved that problem nicely. This year I used it with my grapes to pump wine from primary into carboys using some accessories Steve designed especially for this...it was great. Very versatile tool -saved many back strains from lifting carboys too! I would encourage anyone to add this to their toolbox! Thanks for such a great tool Steve and for all the advice and help!
-Kim


----------



## heyyou

I Pleaded with Steve to sell me wine press attachment for my all in one unit. He mentioned that he got allot of negative feed back saying it doesn't do as good as a job as a wine press. I didn't care. I do small batches of country wines. I recently started some dragons blood wine and had about 20 pounds of berry's in my primary. I got the product just before Christmas and finally used it today. Well it could not be easier to use, It did a great job on extracting the juice and was easy to clean up. Now I will admit I did help a bit with the extraction. As the unit was doing it job I continued to use my body weight to push down on fruit. I ended up with a nice cake of very dried out fruit. 
Thank you Steve for selling me this wonderful product


----------



## Chuck E

I received my All-In-One unit last week. This is a well engineered piece of equipment. It's fast and efficient to rack my carboys. I probably spent more time putting it away than I did doing the work. It really de-gasses as you splash rack. I was amazed at how much gas was in my wine. 

Steve is very knowledgeable about the product and home wine making. He quickly answered all my questions in detail. 
Thank you for inventing this product!


----------



## Sage

Just ordered the filler/valve setup.


----------



## Chuck E

heyyou said:


> I Pleaded with Steve to sell me wine press attachment for my all in one unit. He mentioned that he got allot of negative feed back saying it doesn't do as good as a job as a wine press. I didn't care. I do small batches of country wines. I recently started some dragons blood wine and had about 20 pounds of berry's in my primary. I got the product just before Christmas and finally used it today. Well it could not be easier to use, It did a great job on extracting the juice and was easy to clean up. Now I will admit I did help a bit with the extraction. As the unit was doing it job I continued to use my body weight to push down on fruit. I ended up with a nice cake of very dried out fruit.
> Thank you Steve for selling me this wonderful product



What's involved in this attachment? 
I assume it's a plastic bag attached to the carboy; then from the Carboy to the All-In-One...


----------



## heyyou

basically it is a vacuum bag that the fruit goes into and the other end or vacuum end goes into a 1 gallon jug. Pressed the fruit i put in very nicely ad was easy to use. I'm ot sure he still sells them, but along with his vacuum pump his stuff cannot be beat.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

heyyou said:


> basically it is a vacuum bag that the fruit goes into and the other end or vacuum end goes into a 1 gallon jug. Pressed the fruit i put in very nicely ad was easy to use. I'm ot sure he still sells them, but along with his vacuum pump his stuff cannot be beat.


It's a bit more complicated than just a vacuum bag.

If anyone is interested plea see PM me or contact me thru my website

here is a thread talking about it - if there is enough interest I will start selling them again 

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/vacuum-press-using-the-allinonewinepump.57599/


----------



## vacuumpumpman

We now have *Reusable Carboy Tags*.They are 2 sided –use a dry erase marker or a grease Pen to write all your notes on. They come with a rubber band, to fit all size carboys.
Size is 3.75 x 7.0 inches

Price is $1.00 each

tags/https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/reusable-carboy-tags/


----------



## Sage

Stainless steel filler and valve setup came today. Very nice! Neighbor, wine maker too, is coming over for a look. Probably going to make another sale!!


----------



## Dave Lively

Does this pump degass and bottle?


----------



## dralarms

Dave Lively said:


> Does this pump degass and bottle?


Yes the allinonewinepump does.


----------



## Dave Lively

I'd like to talk to this Mr. Steve fellow. This pump looks like it would be a good way for me to save my back lifting carboys as well as the de-gassing & bottling chores.


----------



## dralarms

Dave Lively said:


> I'd like to talk to this Mr. Steve fellow. This pump looks like it would be a good way for me to save my back lifting carboys as well as the de-gassing & bottling chores.


Send a pm to @vacuumpumpman he will get back to you pretty quick


----------



## Michael Alspaugh

Dave Lively said:


> I'd like to talk to this Mr. Steve fellow. This pump looks like it would be a good way for me to save my back lifting carboys as well as the de-gassing & bottling chores.


 I have been using it for three months and even my wife says that was a great time back and labor saver!!!!


----------



## Johnd

Dave Lively said:


> I'd like to talk to this Mr. Steve fellow. This pump looks like it would be a good way for me to save my back lifting carboys as well as the de-gassing & bottling chores.



@vacuumpumpman


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave Lively said:


> I'd like to talk to this Mr. Steve fellow. This pump looks like it would be a good way for me to save my back lifting carboys as well as the de-gassing & bottling chores.


This is Steve , please pm on this forum or contact me directly thru my website.
I will call you and answer all your questions and concerns at that time.


----------



## Saucey

Dave Lively said:


> I'd like to talk to this Mr. Steve fellow. This pump looks like it would be a good way for me to save my back lifting carboys as well as the de-gassing & bottling chores.


Works great!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

knockabout said:


> I've been using my AIO for several years now (maybe 4?) -hated manual degassing ...this solved that problem nicely. This year I used it with my grapes to pump wine from primary into carboys using some accessories Steve designed especially for this...it was great. Very versatile tool -saved many back strains from lifting carboys too! I would encourage anyone to add this to their toolbox! Thanks for such a great tool Steve and for all the advice and help!
> -Kim



I believe you are referring to this product - 
https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/free-run-tube-with-mesh-bag-2/


----------



## baron4406

I've used mine so much parts on it are starting to wear out lol. The better bottle platic carboy kit actually worked so well I got rid of most of my glass bottles. However everything isn't roses, namely the filtering attachment. I couldn't get that to stop sucking air no matter what i did, sadly it actually ruined a primo batch of strawberry wine and completely aerated it. I replaced everything i could a tried like heck to make it work. I just think its a horrible design. I got so angry about losing the batch of wine I threw it in the garbage. Still as long as you avoid the filtering kit I'd recommend it


----------



## vacuumpumpman

baron4406 said:


> I've used mine so much parts on it are starting to wear out lol. The better bottle platic carboy kit actually worked so well I got rid of most of my glass bottles. However everything isn't roses, namely the filtering attachment. I couldn't get that to stop sucking air no matter what i did, sadly it actually ruined a primo batch of strawberry wine and completely aerated it. I replaced everything i could a tried like heck to make it work. I just think its a horrible design. I got so angry about losing the batch of wine I threw it in the garbage. Still as long as you avoid the filtering kit I'd recommend it



Please contact me as to find out what happened when filtering - There are way too many people who do use it without any issues. It should not effect your wine in order to cause it to be thrown out. 

Please pm me with your phone number and I will call you back today


----------



## baron4406

No sweat sorry if i came off too strong. Basically there was nothing but bubbles on the filtered side. I Teflon taped the hose barbs, no effect. I got brass fittings, still leaked. Tried pipe dope, still leaked. So I examined the big o-ring, it looked fine. Tried other hoses, still nothing but bubbles. So by now the wine I'm trying to filter is junk so I dumped it into my still and made some brandy. I took it into work and had my engineer look at it and he said that the all plastic housing was meant to filter house lines at low psi not handle vacuum. So I dumped it in the garbage. Honestly I don't care since the smart thing to do was test it in water first and I didn't do that. Like i said everything else you sell is top notch and I recommend it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

baron4406 said:


> No sweat sorry if i came off too strong. Basically there was nothing but bubbles on the filtered side. I Teflon taped the hose barbs, no effect. I got brass fittings, still leaked. Tried pipe dope, still leaked. So I examined the big o-ring, it looked fine. Tried other hoses, still nothing but bubbles. So by now the wine I'm trying to filter is junk so I dumped it into my still and made some brandy. I took it into work and had my engineer look at it and he said that the all plastic housing was meant to filter house lines at low psi not handle vacuum. So I dumped it in the garbage. Honestly I don't care since the smart thing to do was test it in water first and I didn't do that. Like i said everything else you sell is top notch and I recommend it.



Sorry I could not help - prior to tossing it. I could give you a list of possibilities - but no reason at this time. I do sell most all the accessories on my website - or you can always PM me


----------



## Michael Alspaugh

baron4406 said:


> No sweat sorry if i came off too strong. Basically there was nothing but bubbles on the filtered side. I Teflon taped the hose barbs, no effect. I got brass fittings, still leaked. Tried pipe dope, still leaked. So I examined the big o-ring, it looked fine. Tried other hoses, still nothing but bubbles. So by now the wine I'm trying to filter is junk so I dumped it into my still and made some brandy. I took it into work and had my engineer look at it and he said that the all plastic housing was meant to filter house lines at low psi not handle vacuum. So I dumped it in the garbage. Honestly I don't care since the smart thing to do was test it in water first and I didn't do that. Like i said everything else you sell is top notch and I recommend it.


I am confused here....???? I bought the barbs from Steve and the Filter housing and filters from "Filters fast". Then I filtered some peach wine that would not clear after six months and tons of Pectin Enzyme added over time. Then using The ALL IN One to rack and rerack several times.... I ran it through the filter 5 microns then two weeks later 1 micron and it was clear enough to bottle and drink. I think that the wine was too cloudy in your case and it could not get through the filter or It WAS PILOT ERROR in either case the proof is in the pudding and there is far more good pudding out there because of the ALL IN ONE and the filters fast cartridge than bad. I don't have the funds to throw away something I spent my hard earned dollars on before contacting the seller. I smell fish!


----------



## Chuck E

Michael Alspaugh said:


> I am confused here....???? I bought the barbs from Steve and the Filter housing and filters from "Filters fast". Then I filtered some peach wine that would not clear after six months and tons of Pectin Enzyme added over time. Then using The ALL IN One to rack and rerack several times.... I ran it through the filter 5 microns then two weeks later 1 micron and it was clear enough to bottle and drink. I think that the wine was too cloudy in your case and it could not get through the filter or It WAS PILOT ERROR in either case the proof is in the pudding and there is far more good pudding out there because of the ALL IN ONE and the filters fast cartridge than bad. I don't have the funds to throw away something I spent my hard earned dollars on before contacting the seller. I smell fish!



I'm not sure he threw out his All-In-One, I think he threw out the filter module he was using.


----------



## sour_grapes

Michael Alspaugh said:


> I am confused here....????



Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Dave Lively

vacuumpumpman said:


> This is Steve , please pm on this forum or contact me directly thru my website.
> I will call you and answer all your questions and concerns at that time.


Thank Steve. I will contact you when I have product a plenty. Not sure how to PM someone.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave Lively said:


> Thank Steve. I will contact you when I have product a plenty. Not sure how to PM someone.


I just sent you pm, just reply to it or contact me directly through my website

Allinonewinepump.com


----------



## Sage

I have also had constant bubbles if I used full vacuum. I tried to feather the vac using the in line relief valve. Pain in the rear. 

I'm hoping the valve I just got will eliminate the problem.


----------



## baron4406

Yea he was confused big time. I'm not talking about the filter being blocked. The wine was 7 months old and was clear. What I meant was there was a solid stream of wine going into the filter, and bubbles+wine going thru the outlet. This meant the wine was getting heavily aerated and would have been vinegar before too long. Sage I also tried to back off the vacuum and it did nothing.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

It takes Alot longer of oxygen exposure to ruin your wine.

Good chance it was CO2 be driven out of your wine under vacuum - because of the filter element.

Was the filter cartridge indexed - top and bottom as explained on my website or on this forum?


----------



## baron4406

Yes I read how to set everything up carefully. Then it was a day of frustration when not a single thing I tried worked, my guess is there might have been a flaw in mine or possibly the big o-ring was a little dried out. Its a shame because I had like 5 batches of wine to filter that day. I should have tried it first with water tho, its was my fault like I said for not testing it first. The batch I tried to filter was definitely ruined, if you did a side by side with the unfiltered wine it was dramatically worse. Its why I never bottled it. However it wasn't wasted.


----------



## Boatboy24

These last few posts are reminding me of an issue I had a few years ago with the filter lid not getting all the way on. As a result, air was getting in. Without a cartridge in your filter, tighten the lid down and mark a line on the lid and filter. Then remove the lid, put the filter cartridge in and replace the lid. If you can't tighten it so the lines line back up, that could be your issue. Could be the filter itself, or it isn't properly seated, making it a challenge to fully tighten/seal the lid.


----------



## Alibi Wines

Well, I made it through 13 of the 57 pages in this thread, and ordered everything to use with my existing woodworking vacuum pump. 
Coincidentally, I've been here a week or two lurking, learning, etc,and this is my first post. 
Been making wines for about 6 weeks...have a kit Cabernet, kit Malbec, and kit Amerone fermenting...just pitched the yeast on 6 gallons of Dragon Blood, so i have something to drink while waiting on the kits to age.
Im officially hooked.
Darren


----------



## dralarms

Alibi Wines said:


> Well, I made it through 13 of the 57 pages in this thread, and ordered everything to use with my existing woodworking vacuum pump.
> Coincidentally, I've been here a week or two lurking, learning, etc,and this is my first post.
> Been making wines for about 6 weeks...have a kit Cabernet, kit Malbec, and kit Amerone fermenting...just pitched the yeast on 6 gallons of Dragon Blood, so i have something to drink while waiting on the kits to age.
> Im officially hooked.
> Darren


Well welcome to winemakingtalk. Dive right in


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boatboy24 said:


> These last few posts are reminding me of an issue I had a few years ago with the filter lid not getting all the way on. As a result, air was getting in. Without a cartridge in your filter, tighten the lid down and mark a line on the lid and filter. Then remove the lid, put the filter cartridge in and replace the lid. If you can't tighten it so the lines line back up, that could be your issue. Could be the filter itself, or it isn't properly seated, making it a challenge to fully tighten/seal the lid.



EXACTLY JIM - I still using your pictures on mt tutorial on my website about filtration - https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-filter-setup/


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Alibi Wines said:


> Well, I made it through 13 of the 57 pages in this thread, and ordered everything to use with my existing woodworking vacuum pump.
> Coincidentally, I've been here a week or two lurking, learning, etc,and this is my first post.
> Been making wines for about 6 weeks...have a kit Cabernet, kit Malbec, and kit Amerone fermenting...just pitched the yeast on 6 gallons of Dragon Blood, so i have something to drink while waiting on the kits to age.
> Im officially hooked.
> Darren



Welcome !!

If you have any questions or concerns you can always contact me directly


----------



## RonObvious

Regarding bubbles: True confessions, I haven't bought any AllinOne products yet, but I probably will soon because I need a better bottling setup. However, I do already have a filtering system that I pieced together myself which I believe is very similar to the AIO. I've seen the bubbles before too and I'm pretty sure they are CO2. I think the filter really causes a lot of them to come out of solution for some reason. Last year I had a seyval blanc split up into several carboys. Most of them I put through the filter but one I did not. I like the ones I put through the filter better, not just because they are clearer but also because it turns out that there was more CO2 in the wine than I thought prior to bottling. The filter pulled out the excess CO2 and those taste nice. The one I didn't filter is slightly zippy and pettilant.


----------



## Shortround

Steve - I just want you to know that I received the pump last week. 

After overthinking and over-analyzing the simplicity of it, I made the decision to get on with it and test it out. Amazed. 

After again shocked by the simplicity and ease of use, I set out to rack a carboy...I didn't stop there. After racking 4-6.5 gallon and 4-3 gallon carboys, I emerged 45 minutes later amazed at what was accomplished and how much time I had to do other things.

By far this was the best money I have spent on wine making equipment. I can tell you this, from reading comments from others, emailing and talking to you about my needs, the quick shipping and service...one of the most satisfying purchases ever!

I cannot wait to filter and bottle.

I'll be talking soon and hope to see you in the future. Thanks again!


----------



## boppy1

I went thru the same process then bought one several years ago. Cannot live without it now. Makes racking a pleasure. No more lifting carboys!


----------



## LYFGRD

I've been using the All In One Wine pump since 2013 and have filled over 5000 bottles without a problem. Any questions I had Steve the owner has answered them. Great product and I would not be making any wine in the future without the All In One.


----------



## baron4406

Just got off the phone with Steve. What a guy. I ordered a new vacuum release since mine is worn out from bottling about a million bottles with my wine pump, I also ordered some 3/8" spare hose for the siphon side. Steve called and wanted to know if my order is correct, since guys who order the vacuum release usually get some of the 1/4" hose to go with it. Amazing. In this day of offshore "customer service" you have to put up with.......This company has its owner calling you to verify your order is correct. Love this company, its products and its owner. A breath of fresh air.


----------



## Cellar Door

I received my all in one wine pump as a gift from my wife, for Christmas. She coordinated with a friend that owns one of Steve’s pumps, so I wasn’t completely aware of all of the accessories that she purchased. 
I have now racked two carboys, degassing the wine in the process, and today I bottled two batches that have been in bulk storage for nearly one year. I am not a very “mechanically inclined” person. I had absolutely no problem setting up and operating the pump for both sessions, one racking and then the bottling. 
I spoke to Steve briefly after I placed an order for additional products, that in fact I didn’t need. He called with a couple of questions and a wealth of information and advice. He canceled my order and refunded my money. He provides phenomenal customer service. Very clearly, he wants his customers to be successful and have fun using his machine. I have made more than 20 kits in the past two years, and I will continue to make about ten kits per year, saving myself a tremendous amount of time and hassle utilizing the all in one wine pump. 
My wife is happy, as the use of this pump has reduced the time that I tie up the kitchen and significantly reduced the mess that I typically make. 
I couldn’t be happier with my pump. I plan to purchase additional headspace eliminators to eliminate the need to top up my carboys after racking. This is a great product at a very reasonable price. 
Thank you, Steve.


----------



## Ajmassa

I’ve had my AIO for a few years now. Used and abused. This suckers got some serious miles on it. I keep waiting for it to start giving me issues, but it just won’t quit. 
I needed to replace the main valve piece at one point. Grabbed a few headspace eliminators. Picked up the PET kit which I haven’t used yet (tho I use the hose with the hard plastic elbow sleeve for filling the barrel), and also the precision valve. 
I really didn’t feel I needed it since I had a nice touch with the valve at bottling, but ended up being a great add on. Each wine bubbles up at different flow rates, so the precision valve allows me to dial it in perfectly with no need to wait for bubbles to dissipate in the neck. Nice and uniform fills. As always [emoji106]


----------



## Boatboy24

Love that 2nd pic. The empty space between the bottles looks like a wine glass.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Love that 2nd pic. The empty space between the bottles looks like a wine glass.



Accidental art. Lol. Good eye.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Love that 2nd pic. The empty space between the bottles looks like a wine glass.



That could be a label in the making.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ajmassa said:


> I’ve had my AIO for a few years now. Used and abused. This suckers got some serious miles on it. I keep waiting for it to start giving me issues, but it just won’t quit.
> I needed to replace the main valve piece at one point. Grabbed a few headspace eliminators. Picked up the PET kit which I haven’t used yet (tho I use the hose with the hard plastic elbow sleeve for filling the barrel), and also the precision valve.
> I really didn’t feel I needed it since I had a nice touch with the valve at bottling, but ended up being a great add on. Each wine bubbles up at different flow rates, so the precision valve allows me to dial it in perfectly with no need to wait for bubbles to dissipate in the neck. Nice and uniform fills. As always [emoji106]View attachment 58498
> View attachment 58499




Thank You for your review after this long. 
I really like your setup - holding the hoses out of the way and all 

Thank you Again 
Steve


----------



## StreetGlide

Absolutely love my AIO wine pump. I have not had it that long but I’ve used it to rack and bottle and it’s a time and aggravation saver at the very least. 
Steve’s service is second to none. The simplicity of the set up and use of this pump makes it a pleasure to use. Very easy clean up and storage. I would never be without one now that I have seen how great they are.


----------



## Ajmassa

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thank You for your review after this long.
> I really like your setup - holding the hoses out of the way and all
> 
> Thank you Again
> Steve



Mainly wanted to say the precision valve has been a great addition. 
the setup simply stemmed from working conditions. One day in the midst of racking, moving things around and knocking a wet cane onto the floor I said screw it. Quick look around for something to remedy. Bent up some insulation wire support things that hold batt insulation in place in 2x walls. Bent it up as hooks and hung from pipes in the open ceiling, shifting around as needed. 

Kinda ghetto but works for me. Just hangs till ready to go again. No propping wet canes on anything or fumbling with hoses in between vessels or sets of bottles.


----------



## hounddawg

gotta agree with the rest vacuum pump mans pumps are better then sliced bread, i have 2 set together, one for racking, degassing, filtering, one for filtering and bottling, 1 is great but 2 is heaven, or maybe i'm a touch lazy, lol,, but ((((((good lord willing will))))))))))) I always use 2 of steve's pumps, when doing big batches just in fremeters i can total 70 gallons using only 3 containers, and 20 6 gallon carboys 4 6&1/2 gallon carboys and a couple 3 gallons carboys and 4, 1 gallon jugs, so racking it degases and filters and racks all at once, and the second filters and bottles all at once, so with 2 of steve's pumps , i can do what several people could do by myself all while sitting in a chair and being disabled is a really big deal to me, 
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

Hey dawg! Haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## hounddawg

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey dawg! Haven't seen you in a while!


thankyou, getting my groove back, i got to popular around here so i went silent to keep the bid dogs from getting mad because i cut them all off, i started this for peace of mind, but i had businessman, row crop farmers, judges on and on, so i did not want them mad so i quit making wine, but i had stached back tons for me, now everybody has forgotten me and no hard feelings, and no one around here knows i am back to get my peace of mind


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Welcome back Dawg !! Good to hear from you


----------



## robert81650

Good to hear from you


----------



## Wolfhound

Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but will this pump work with plastic carboys?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Wolfhound said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but will this pump work with plastic carboys?


There is an adapter that you will need to go into plastic 

https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/plastic-pet-carboy-transfer-kit/

Please PM me for more information


----------



## dummkopf21

I asked a question on the website about some AIO pump accessories I was looking to buy, only to receive a call from Steve like so many others in this thread have already mentioned. After taking a minute to understand my (currently small) setup, he talked me out of making the purchase! But the conversation didn't end there, he spent a few more minutes discussing some general tips and tricks which should remove some of the headaches of shuffling around and cleaning carboys.
The fact that he didn't worry about making a sale and was more concerned about giving good advice -on top of the exceptional quality of his products- leaves no doubt in my mind that I'll be back for more as I scale up in the future.


----------



## Cellar Door

I couldn’t agree more. I’ve really enjoyed dealing with Steve. He’s straight up honest and extremely helpful.


----------



## JoP

Cellar Door said:


> I couldn’t agree more. I’ve really enjoyed dealing with Steve. He’s straight up honest and extremely helpful.


Regarding Steve, I had the opportunity to meet him in person and I was very impressed.
I was in the process to build a bottle filler and found an article Steve wrote about the subject and needed some help. Steve answered right away and since I live in the same area, he offered to stop by. He was very helpful and graciously shared with me some of his experience in wine making. When I purchased some carboys and bottles from his online store, he delivered them to me personally.
In all, Steve is a great guy.


----------



## Wolfhound

I just got off the phone with Steve and he made sure that I got everything that I needed. What a nice guy, gave me some great tips as well.

I ordered my pump shortly after the phone call, looking forward to using it!


----------



## JoeB

I also want to chime in on the AIO pump (and Steve's amazing customer service)... I found out about the pump on this forum and purchased one from Steve last week, after we had a few conversations regarding my different barrel sizes. I used it over the weekend to rack a few carboys and it works great. Looking forward to using it for bottling. Another very satisfied customer.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

In case you did not receive this in your email - 15% off the month of March on accessories.

Check this link for more details =

https://myemail.constantcontact.com/Winemaking-Spring-SALE.html?soid=1133104751271&aid=IQAmO-s7ON0


----------



## vacuumpumpman

In case you did not receive this in your email - 15% off the month of March on accessories.

Check this link for more details =

https://myemail.constantcontact.com/Winemaking-Spring-SALE.html?soid=1133104751271&aid=IQAmO-s7ON0

I tried deleting just one of these posts - 
It appears there is no option to do it ?


----------



## reeflections

Thanks to this thread, I too discovered the AIO pump and Steve's great service. Got the system a couple of days after I ordered it, unpacked the excellent packing, set it up to rack/degas, tested it with water as recommended, racked 5 individual gallons of wine without a hitch - easy peasy. Looking forward to bottling with it.

Also got one of Steve's Headspace Eliminators - very clever. Had to order 4 more.

This made life so easy, I bought 2 more 5 gallon carboys. I am now officially hooked on making wine.

Thanks for the great service Steve!


----------



## ChrisMiel

If you’re on the fence in purchasing this or not, here’s my review. About three years ago I started winemaking and all the forums kept saying “buy, you won’t regret it”. I did buy very early on into my winemaking and have been using it for about 2.5 years without one regret. Usually the regret is “I should’ve bought it years ago”. I’m certainly glad I don’t need to say that. I love not lifting carboys and this was the best investment. The best part is the customer service. I’m pretty sure Steve calls me before I even push send in my email! He takes the time to walk you through everything... even years after the sale. Thank you Steve for all your help and calling me back so quickly!


----------



## Cellar Door

I absolutely agree. I used mine today to rack four batches of wine off primary and into carboys. Degassing is simplified when racking in a vacuum. These were all cheap kits, Island Mist varieties intended for summer afternoons on the deck. The AIO wine pump is my favorite piece of equipment in my wine making equipment inventory. It is a quality piece of equipment, and Steve provides incredible support if needed.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Received my AIO pump from Steve last week and racked my first 5 gallons of "Skitter Pee". There sure was a lot of degassing bubbles coming up and very surprised that it was completely clear by the next morning.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Darrell Hawley said:


> Received my AIO pump from Steve last week and racked my first 5 gallons of "Skitter Pee". There sure was a lot of degassing bubbles coming up and very surprised that it was completely clear by the next morning.



I am glad you are enjoying your pump purchase ! 
Degassing made easier by just a simple racking using the Allinonewinepump -


----------



## Dee Cummings

_I didn't realize how hard I worked on racking and bottling until my son gave me the AI1 wine pump for Mothers Day. Wow! I bottled and didn't waste a drop. Set up and clean up was much faster. Throw away your old gravity siphon things. Thanks Steve_


----------



## BigSell

I think I already know the answer, but wanted to see if anyone else is doing this. Just performed Ph, So2 added some finishing tannins to a year old red in carboy. Going to let it set for a month or two before bottling. Volume is a little lower that I like (headspace), so I put the headspace eliminator on. What do you think about leaving it like this or would you top it off with venting bung?
just curious


----------



## cmason1957

Headspace eliminators are great and all and if there isn't much extra headspace, I don't worry about the time I have it on. But if it is say three bottles low (and that's a technical measurement) I would top up. Even with the Headspace Eliminator, there is still oxygen in your headspace, just not as much.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I personally had an Amarone wine from the Fall that was between 3-4 bottles short in a 6 gallon carboy - which I kept a headspace eliminator on the entire time. I just bottled it last week and it was perfect ! I did flood the additional headspace with some additional CO2 prior to pulling a vacuum.


----------



## Boatboy24

vacuumpumpman said:


> I personally had an Amarone wine from the Fall that was between 3-4 bottles short in a 6 gallon carboy - which I kept a headspace eliminator on the entire time. I just bottled it last week and it was perfect ! I did flood the additional headspace with some additional CO2 prior to pulling a vacuum.



I'm asking because I don't know. But if you flood the headspace with a gas, then apply the vacuum, aren't you just sucking out the gas you just put in? Thanks in advance for the input - I'm thinking this might not work the way I thought.


----------



## reeflections

vacuumpumpman said:


> I did flood the additional headspace with some additional CO2 prior to pulling a vacuum.



Steve, since the discussion is on the headspace Eliminators, I have a question. The instructions say when you are pulling the vacuum, to do it until the pump strains a little. I've done quite a few now and it only takes a few seconds for the bulb to compress, but I have waited as long as a minute without hearing any kind of bog down of the pump. I don't want to hurt the pump and it would seem there must be a good vacuum in there, but should I wait longer? The one way valves seem to hold well and there is always a "pop" when I get around to removing the Eliminators.


----------



## dralarms

reeflections said:


> Steve, since the discussion is on the headspace Eliminators, I have a question. The instructions say when you are pulling the vacuum, to do it until the pump strains a little. I've done quite a few now and it only takes a few seconds for the bulb to compress, but I have waited as long as a minute without hearing any kind of bog down of the pump. I don't want to hurt the pump and it would seem there must be a good vacuum in there, but should I wait longer? The one way valves seem to hold well and there is always a "pop" when I get around to removing the Eliminators.


I’ve run mine 15 minutes pulling on a head space eliminator. You won’t hurt that pump. You might trip the thermal breaker but just as soon as it cools off it’ll go right back to work.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm asking because I don't know. But if you flood the headspace with a gas, then apply the vacuum, aren't you just sucking out the gas you just put in? Thanks in advance for the input - I'm thinking this might not work the way I thought.



Yeah, but the idea is to lower the oxygen content in the headspace by flushing with gas, and then lowering it further by removing a fraction of the gas in the headspace. So, let's say you start out with 2.5 liter of air, which is ~21% oxygen, so 0.525L of O2. You flush with CO2. Let's say you get 80% of the air out, so now you have 0.1L of air in your 2.5 L headspace. Now you suck out 3/4 of that, so you have 0.03L of O2 left.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but the idea is to lower the oxygen content in the headspace by flushing with gas, and then lowering it further by removing a fraction of the gas in the headspace. So, let's say you start out with 2.5 liter of air, which is ~21% oxygen, so 0.525L of O2. You flush with CO2. Let's say you get 80% of the air out, so now you have 0.1L of air in your 2.5 L headspace. Now you suck out 3/4 of that, so you have 0.03L of O2 left.



I've often wondered the same thing as Jim. After reading your response I really need to kick myself in the butt for not figuring this out myself, way too logical.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but the idea is to lower the oxygen content in the headspace by flushing with gas, and then lowering it further by removing a fraction of the gas in the headspace. So, let's say you start out with 2.5 liter of air, which is ~21% oxygen, so 0.525L of O2. You flush with CO2. Let's say you get 80% of the air out, so now you have 0.1L of air in your 2.5 L headspace. Now you suck out 3/4 of that, so you have 0.03L of O2 left.


Thanks Paul - For that explanation


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> I’ve run mine 15 minutes pulling on a head space eliminator. You won’t hurt that pump. You might trip the thermal breaker but just as soon as it cools off it’ll go right back to work.



I personally don't recommend dead heading the pump for that long. This is an oil less pump and you really are not gaining anything by keeping the vacuum on. Instead reapply vacuum an hour or so latter and it will go down to 24 in hg and continue to remove vacuum till the vacuum reaches 13 in hg (which could take up to 1.5 hours ) I recommend reapply vacuum every 3 to 5th day for 2 weeks


----------



## vacuumpumpman

reeflections said:


> Steve, since the discussion is on the headspace Eliminators, I have a question. The instructions say when you are pulling the vacuum, to do it until the pump strains a little. I've done quite a few now and it only takes a few seconds for the bulb to compress, but I have waited as long as a minute without hearing any kind of bog down of the pump. I don't want to hurt the pump and it would seem there must be a good vacuum in there, but should I wait longer? The one way valves seem to hold well and there is always a "pop" when I get around to removing the Eliminators.



Sounds like you are following the procedure just fine. Make sure that your precision vacuum valve is turned completely off and there are no other vacuum leaks that you are aware of. 1 minute of run time should be no problem reaching maximum vacuum within the headspace.


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> I personally don't recommend dead heading the pump for that long. This is an oil less pump and you really are not gaining anything by keeping the vacuum on. Instead reapply vacuum an hour or so latter and it will go down to 24 in hg and continue to remove vacuum till the vacuum reaches 13 in hg (which could take up to 1.5 hours ) I recommend reapply vacuum every 3 to 5th day for 2 weeks


Didn’t know that. Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I've often wondered the same thing as Jim. After reading your response I really need to kick myself in the butt for not figuring this out myself, way too logical.



Yep, it seems so simple now.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your pump purchase !
> Degassing made easier by just a simple racking using the Allinonewinepump -


Hi Steve, This is Belle who you spoke to last week. Just received the AIO , and while I am a bit intimidated by all the tubing I am going to brave the system today as I have both a SP and a Rhubarb to rack to carboys. I am confident that if I run into any problems that you will be thee to guide me through. Thankyou for all the tips when we spoke last week.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

DizzyIzzy said:


> Hi Steve, This is Belle who you spoke to last week. Just received the AIO , and while I am a bit intimidated by all the tubing I am going to brave the system today as I have both a SP and a Rhubarb to rack to carboys. I am confident that if I run into any problems that you will be thee to guide me through. Thankyou for all the tips when we spoke last week.




Please watch this video and ALWAYS practice with water first =


----------



## DizzyIzzy

vacuumpumpman said:


> Please watch this video and ALWAYS practice with water first =



Steve, I have indeed watched this video 3-4 times now. Thanks.


----------



## reeflections

DizzyIzzy said:


> Steve, I have indeed watched this video 3-4 times now. Thanks.



Yeah I was unsure of myself at first too. Steve assured me that after using it a couple times I would be a pro. It only took once with water and it was all clear to me. Filling with it was easy too.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

reeflections said:


> Yeah I was unsure of myself at first too. Steve assured me that after using it a couple times I would be a pro. It only took once with water and it was all clear to me. Filling with it was easy too.


Thanks for the support!


----------



## hounddawg

getting to old and slow on pulling my splash rack bung,,,, ordered another valve like the bottling one, put it on my vacuum line on the splash rack line, now i just push the valve button and take my time removing my splash rack bung with no worries of overfilling my carboys,,,
Thank You Steve
Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy

hounddawg said:


> getting to old and slow on pulling my splash rack bung,,,, ordered another valve like the bottling one, put it on my vacuum line on the splash rack line, now i just push the valve button and take my time removing my splash rack bung with no worries of overfilling my carboys,,,
> Thank You Steve
> Dawg


For some reason I am not comprehending what you are saying....maybe because I just finished my first racking off using the AIO and my brain is so fuzzy with lots of questions that were not answered with Steve's instructional video. Namely: How do I sanitize all the tubing once racking is completed? Also, can I assume that the racking left the lees by virtue of the "End" of the racking cane? Should I have held the racking cane above the lees? If so, how much? I am left with so many unanswered questions? * HELP*


----------



## reeflections

DizzyIzzy said:


> For some reason I am not comprehending what you are saying....maybe because I just finished my first racking off using the AIO and my brain is so fuzzy with lots of questions that were not answered with Steve's instructional video. Namely: How do I sanitize all the tubing once racking is completed? Also, can I assume that the racking left the lees by virtue of the "End" of the racking cane? Should I have held the racking cane above the lees? If so, how much? I am left with so many unanswered questions? * HELP*



I'll again preface that I am far from being a pro, so there may be better answers coming. But this is what I'm doing now. 

I don't sanitize the tubing after the racking, I just flush it well with warm water in the sink and rinse the outside of it. Then I drain it as best I can and hang it up. I'll sanitize just before the next use. 

I try to get as much of the lees out as I can on the 1st rack (primary to secondary) without sweating it too much. Then pour the loose lees with the remaining wine into a canning jar and refrigerate. In a couple of days there will be semi clear wine that can be sucked off the top for tasting. On later racks I do the same thing but being more careful to keep the lees down. More tasting from that too.


----------



## hounddawg

DizzyIzzy said:


> For some reason I am not comprehending what you are saying....maybe because I just finished my first racking off using the AIO and my brain is so fuzzy with lots of questions that were not answered with Steve's instructional video. Namely: How do I sanitize all the tubing once racking is completed? Also, can I assume that the racking left the lees by virtue of the "End" of the racking cane? Should I have held the racking cane above the lees? If so, how much? I am left with so many unanswered questions? * HELP*


you can take clothes pins lower tip to it just barely touches gross lees, use clothes pins to hold racking cane to that level, come cleaning time i make a couple three gallons of water with k-meta potassium metabisulfite stick racking cane in solution and fill it up with the potassium metabisulfite , cove racking cane tips with plastic baggies, come time to use again turn pump on and pump out solution and your set to do again, when done fill with potassium metabisulfite again and recover tips 
Dawg

what i was talking about is when bottling you have a valve to push to keep from over filling your wine bottles, i put a valve on my splash rack vacuum line to keep from over filling my carboys, feel free to ask questions,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

reeflections said:


> I'll again preface that I am far from being a pro, so there may be better answers coming. But this is what I'm doing now.
> 
> I don't sanitize the tubing after the racking, I just flush it well with warm water in the sink and rinse the outside of it. Then I drain it as best I can and hang it up. I'll sanitize just before the next use.
> 
> I try to get as much of the lees out as I can on the 1st rack (primary to secondary) without sweating it too much. Then pour the loose lees with the remaining wine into a canning jar and refrigerate. In a couple of days there will be semi clear wine that can be sucked off the top for tasting. On later racks I do the same thing but being more careful to keep the lees down. More tasting from that too.


make up a solution of potassium metabisulfite fill your lines and leave solution in your lines then the next time you use your pump just turn on and pump out all of the solution out and you're already sanitized , Repeat at each use,,,no need for just water, 
Dawg


----------



## reeflections

hounddawg said:


> make up a solution of potassium metabisulfite fill your lines and leave solution in your lines then the next time you use your pump just turn on and pump out all of the solution out and you're already sanitized , Repeat at each use,,,no need for just water,
> Dawg



That's a good idea. I like the clothespin idea too. Thanks Dawg!

I also have been sliding a door stop under one side of the carboy with the cane at the other to save a bit more wine.


----------



## hounddawg

reeflections said:


> That's a good idea. I like the clothespin idea too. Thanks Dawg!
> 
> I also have been sliding a door stop under one side of the carboy with the cane at the other to save a bit more wine.
> [/QUOTE
> You Are Very Welcome
> i have 3 carboy wedges but before them i'd use a piece of wood, whatever it takes to get a edge, i just brought to my bedroom a bottle of Skeeter Pee Port, calling it a day, today was a ruff day for the family , but after some skeeter pee port i'll wake up tomorrow, glad i could help.
> Dawg


----------



## DizzyIzzy

hounddawg said:


> you can take clothes pins lower tip to it just barely touches gross lees, use clothes pins to hold racking cane to that level, come cleaning time i make a couple three gallons of water with k-meta potassium metabisulfite stick racking cane in solution and fill it up with the potassium metabisulfite , cove racking cane tips with plastic baggies, come time to use again turn pump on and pump out solution and your set to do again, when done fill with potassium metabisulfite again and recover tips
> Dawg
> 
> what i was talking about is when bottling you have a valve to push to keep from over filling your wine bottles, i put a valve on my splash rack vacuum line to keep from over filling my carboys, feel free to ask questions,
> Dawg


*Ah, I see said the blind man!* Thanks Dawg......................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

reeflections said:


> That's a good idea. I like the clothespin idea too. Thanks Dawg!
> 
> I also have been sliding a door stop under one side of the carboy with the cane at the other to save a bit more wine.


*Another good idea! * This is the great part of participating in this forum: the exchange of ideas..............*Super!*


----------



## hounddawg

Hey Steve,
ok dude them carboy tags are super nice,,,
Dawg


----------



## REDRUM

Hey @vacuumpumpman , do you have an estimate of shipping cost to Australia?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

REDRUM said:


> Hey @vacuumpumpman , do you have an estimate of shipping cost to Australia?



I will PM you directly - thanks again Steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman

hounddawg said:


> Hey Steve,
> ok dude them carboy tags are super nice,,,
> Dawg


Thanks Dawg ! 
I came up with that idea about 2 years ago. I thought it was a definite need for the winemaker. I am selling them just above cost - @ 1.00 each for fully laminated and 2 sided and reusable.


----------



## Crazy Bubba

I've had nothing but good results with my All-In-One Wine pump. I would would recommend it for anyone looking to get a pump. I had an electric transfer pump that I purchased first and it caused a few messes. Haven't had any messes with the All-In-One pump. Thanks for making a high quality pump for a price that a hobbyist can afford.


----------



## Bob Vardell

I am going to chime in here as I promised Steve I would once we gave this thing a "go". Let me share with everyone, at least in our experience of making wine kits and all the money we have spent, this thing is GENIUS! We have used it for all the processes of the wine making experience and have enhanced our toolbox with the PVC free run tube with mesh bag and it IS the BOMB! Thank you to Steve who has created an amazing set of tools to take the mundane out of this process and now we can enjoy the parts that we love....drinking it

Needless to say anyone that wants to purchase a Buon Vino 4 plate wine filter with a lot of pads, please let me know, offering a deal if you pay shipping. That thing is nice but we just do not do the volume to need such a beast.

BRAVO ZULU Steve at Wine Pump | All in One Wine Pump!
Cheers,
Bob and Mandy


----------



## Bob Vardell

robie said:


> When using it for bottling, how do you stop the flow of wine when the bottle is full - do you lift the bung from the filled bottle and break the vacuum?


There is a vacuum breaker in the vacuum line, we simply press the button, the bottle levels out and we move it to the next bottle. Just bottled over 120 this past week, what a breeze!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Bob Vardell said:


> There is a vacuum breaker in the vacuum line, we simply press the button, the bottle levels out and we move it to the next bottle. Just bottled over 120 this past week, what a breeze!


Here is a great informational video explaining it =


----------



## Paulietivo

Hey everyone, I am happy to announce that I am now part of the All in one wine pump club! Steve was as advertised with great personalized customer service. 
I have not used it yet but Its happening in 2 weeks as i have 48 gallons of wine in secondary/malo. I went with the professional version with the stainless steel add-ons, and just ordered the filter set up. 
Question? 
What is everyone's winemaking instructions with the all in one? Has your winemaking process changed at all with this tool? 
Can I rack and filter with 5 micron when secondary is complete? Or do my normal racking process and filter at the end?


----------



## cmason1957

Paulietivo said:


> Hey everyone, I am happy to announce that I am now part of the All in one wine pump club! Steve was as advertised with great personalized customer service.
> I have not used it yet but Its happening in 2 weeks as i have 48 gallons of wine in secondary/malo. I went with the professional version with the stainless steel add-ons, and just ordered the filter set up.
> Question?
> What is everyone's winemaking instructions with the all in one? Has your winemaking process changed at all with this tool?
> Can I rack and filter with 5 micron when secondary is complete? Or do my normal racking process and filter at the end?



Welcome to the club, you won't regret your decision.

You should not try to filter a cloudy wine and usually when the fermentation completes it is still very cloudy. You will probably just clog up your filter, if you try to do it then. Filtering is a step to polish your finished wine, not to remove the big crud floating in there. I don't filter anything, until I feel like the wine is nearly ready to bottle.


----------



## hounddawg

Paulietivo said:


> Hey everyone, I am happy to announce that I am now part of the All in one wine pump club! Steve was as advertised with great personalized customer service.
> I have not used it yet but Its happening in 2 weeks as i have 48 gallons of wine in secondary/malo. I went with the professional version with the stainless steel add-ons, and just ordered the filter set up.
> Question?
> What is everyone's winemaking instructions with the all in one? Has your winemaking process changed at all with this tool?
> Can I rack and filter with 5 micron when secondary is complete? Or do my normal racking process and filter at the end?


i use 5 micron with my reds and 1 micron with my white, and oh heck yes it will change the way you do wines, you should get you a nice chair, as the pump is working you'll just be sitting their during racking, get ready to enjoy yourself,,,
dawg


----------



## KCCam

I'll add my 2 cents worth here too. (Well, in Canada we don't have pennies anymore, so I'll add 5 cents worth!)
I'm an engineer, and ever since I started making wine I figured a vacuum would be the quickest and most complete way to degas. I bought a cheap vacuum pump on eBay but it broke down before I could get anything set up. Then I read about using the right size of bung to fit a "wine saver" and for a few batches used that to manually pump air out of the carboys (almost worse than stirring, but more complete). 
Then I discovered *Danger Dave's Dragon Blood *(thanks DAVE!) and kept seeing Steve's AllInOneWinePump mentioned. All I can say is "WOW!" It never occurred to me (duh) that a vacuum could also be used to transfer wine from one place to another. *THAT ALONE is worth the cost of this amazing device*. I'm approaching 60 and my back ain't so good anymore. NO MORE LIFTING full carboys! And bottling? No more sitting on the floor looking through dark green glass to try to stop the wine at just the right level. Now I stand at the counter, and every bottle is exactly the right level. *THAT ALONE *is worth the cost of this amazing device! And of course, degassing while splash-racking. Genius. 
Besides the fun of wine-making, and the satisfaction of "Yah, _*I* _made that!", I also make my own wine to save money. The money I saved from buying even CHEAP wine with *one batch *of Dragon Blood paid for the pump. Everyone should own one of these, and Steve should be a very rich man. Now I'm saving up (since COVID got me laid off) for his bottle sterilizer. I watched his video -- he sterilized, filled, AND corked 5.5 cases of wine all at once, alone, in 45 minutes. Of course he added a pneumatic actuator to his corker... but STILL!
Thanks Steve for an amazing product.


----------



## KCCam

Oh, and filtering with his recommended whole house filter. I do that too. So simple, and fast, and very little waste. Beats the heck out of the expensive filtering system I got almost free! (I won't name names.) What a mess that was. Soaking the pads watered down the first litre or two, and lots seeped out of the pads, and lots left in the pads after it was all done. What a waste. I think I used it once. Now there's no reason NOT to filter, other than the few bucks for the filter cartridge, which can do at least a few batches.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Paulietivo said:


> Hey everyone, I am happy to announce that I am now part of the All in one wine pump club! Steve was as advertised with great personalized customer service.
> I have not used it yet but Its happening in 2 weeks as i have 48 gallons of wine in secondary/malo. I went with the professional version with the stainless steel add-ons, and just ordered the filter set up.
> Question?
> What is everyone's winemaking instructions with the all in one? Has your winemaking process changed at all with this tool?
> Can I rack and filter with 5 micron when secondary is complete? Or do my normal racking process and filter at the end?


I always recommend using water for a practice run and watching the video I posted above ^ . If you have any questions or concerns please PM me directly and I would be happy to answer all your questions and concerns at that time . 
Thanks again 
Steve


----------



## vineyarddog

Ordered my AllInOne last night.. Thanks @vacuumpumpman !


----------



## Jay A

Steve, this post is long overdue. You have an amazing product! Fourth racking today (65 gallons) in 1/2 the time. Can't wait to bottle!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Jay A said:


> Steve, this post is long overdue. You have an amazing product! Fourth racking today (65 gallons) in 1/2 the time. Can't wait to bottle!!!


I am glad you are enjoying it and I hope it is making your wine making easier for you ? 

Thank you for posting - it means alot to us 

Thanks again 
Steve


----------



## Jay A

Not only easier, much safer!!!


----------



## vineyarddog

I just used mine for the first time today.. WOW! What a game changer. I wish that I had more to rack right now. Press the button and sit down for a few minutes (enjoy that sample that you took). Boom, 6 gallons transferred and degassed. This was the first 3 month racking and holy crap did it foam up. But thanks to the AIO not a drop to clean up, it was all sucked into the overflow bottle!


----------



## KCCam

vineyarddog said:


> I just used mine for the first time today.. WOW! What a game changer. I wish that I had more to rack right now. Press the button and sit down for a few minutes (enjoy that sample that you took). Boom, 6 gallons transferred and degassed. This was the first 3 month racking and holy crap did it foam up. But thanks to the AIO not a drop to clean up, it was all sucked into the overflow bottle!


You can control the vacuum as it foams up with the vacuum break valve (or the plastic precision valve if you got one). I try not to let wine get sucked into the overflow bottle, because I fear it will get the valve sticky. Maybe I'm wrong. Plus, all that wine wasted in the tubing! Haha.


----------



## dralarms

vineyarddog said:


> I just used mine for the first time today.. WOW! What a game changer. I wish that I had more to rack right now. Press the button and sit down for a few minutes (enjoy that sample that you took). Boom, 6 gallons transferred and degassed. This was the first 3 month racking and holy crap did it foam up. But thanks to the AIO not a drop to clean up, it was all sucked into the overflow bottle!



youre gonna need to run some water through that hose and hang it up to dry. Those valves will mess up when they get sticky.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

KCCam said:


> You can control the vacuum as it foams up with the vacuum break valve (or the plastic precision valve if you got one). I try not to let wine get sucked into the overflow bottle, because I fear it will get the valve sticky. Maybe I'm wrong. Plus, all that wine wasted in the tubing! Haha.



I also agree with Gerald ^^ 
and release the vacuum a bit so the excess CO2 bubbles don't go into the vacuum line - causing possible issues down the road. No worries as you will need to rack again and you will get more CO2 out again in the future.


----------



## vineyarddog

I guess I should have been more clear. There was no wine loss —and I did control the vacuum once the foam reached the top.. I just meant that normally it would have come out of the top of the carboy and made a mess but instead the small amount of foam that made it up the neck went into the overflow line (which of course I cleaned).

My main point was that after several “degassings” with the drill mounted tool and sitting for 3 months there was still an unbelievable amount of CO2.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

vineyarddog said:


> I guess I should have been more clear. There was no wine loss —and I did control the vacuum once the foam reached the top.. I just meant that normally it would have come out of the top of the carboy and made a mess but instead the small amount of foam that made it up the neck went into the overflow line (which of course I cleaned).
> 
> My main point was that after several “degassings” with the drill mounted tool and sitting for 3 months there was still an unbelievable amount of CO2.




Thanks for the clarification - I know we all had your best interest in mind when we commented. I know I personally made similar mistakes along the way.


----------



## Aeludor

I was wondering what people feel are the necessary accessories for the AIO pump? I'm looking to order one in the near future and would like to get parts that would be deemed a necessity at the same time. I'm not doing massive amounts of wine at a time. 6 gallons at a time a few times a year. For the pump kit itself, I think the deluxe version is all I'd need there.

Filter? Headspace Eliminator?Adjustable Vacuum Valve?


----------



## dralarms

Headspace eliminator for sure, adjustable vacuum valve absolutely, (if you’re working alone when bottling you can adjust it to where you can cork one while filling the second. Filter is good too. I gotta get me some of those carboy tags soon


----------



## Aeludor

dralarms said:


> Headspace eliminator for sure, adjustable vacuum valve absolutely, (if you’re working alone when bottling you can adjust it to where you can cork one while filling the second. Filter is good too. I gotta get me some of those carboy tags soon



AH ya, I'm planning on the tags too..2 or 3 should be plenty I think.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Aeludor said:


> I was wondering what people feel are the necessary accessories for the AIO pump? I'm looking to order one in the near future and would like to get parts that would be deemed a necessity at the same time. I'm not doing massive amounts of wine at a time. 6 gallons at a time a few times a year. For the pump kit itself, I think the deluxe version is all I'd need there.
> 
> Filter? Headspace Eliminator?Adjustable Vacuum Valve?



I personally like to call everyone who orders to make sure that they get everything they need or want.

I have found that this approach works best - mainly because there are not 2 winemakers alike. I will give you advice and suggestions and the why's that go along with them. It is strictly up to the individual to determine for themself what to purchase - There is no sales tactic. 

Feel free to PM me directly to answer all your questions and concerns 

Thanks again 
Steve


----------



## Paulietivo

@Aeludor 
Well thus year alone, I went with the professional AIO, headspace eliminators, pet carboy transfer kit and the bottle washer. Plus I have the filter set up. 

I would say, look at your equipment and decide on what you need. Steve is great for that. If you have all glass carboys then you are all set with only the AIO and some headspace eliminators (great for degassing). The other accessories are just bonus at that point but an additional vacuum release valve is a good move to have another set up for bottling. Also look into the filter set up, its great. And yes the precision valve is a must. So give Steve a call, you will not regret it.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

dralarms said:


> Headspace eliminator for sure, adjustable vacuum valve absolutely, (if you’re working alone when bottling you can adjust it to where you can cork one while filling the second. Filter is good too. I gotta get me some of those carboy tags soon


What is the process to be able to fill a bottle while corking another.......................just can't wrap my mind around how that could be done?.................................Dizzy


----------



## Paulietivo

@dralarms If you turn down the precision valve real low, the bottle fills slowly. As its filling you cork the bottle that just finished.


----------



## dralarms

DizzyIzzy said:


> What is the process to be able to fill a bottle while corking another.......................just can't wrap my mind around how that could be done?.................................Dizzy


I have the adjustable valve turned down where it creates no foam (or very little), my corker is on the counter Beside my bottle filling station. I’m tall so I can use my floor corker on the counter. It’s a pretty simple setup.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

dralarms said:


> I have the adjustable valve turned down where it creates no foam (or very little), my corker is on the counter Beside my bottle filling station. I’m tall so I can use my floor corker on the counter. It’s a pretty simple setup.


Thankyou for the response. Guess I need to find out from Steve just what is the "precision valve" and the "vacumn release valve"? Up to this point when bottling I press down/up on the valve that is on the line (I am assuming that is the vacumn release v.), so I need to discover about the location of the "precision v." ......Dizzy


----------



## dralarms

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thankyou for the response. Guess I need to find out from Steve just what is the "precision valve" and the "vacumn release valve"? Up to this point when bottling I press down/up on the valve that is on the line (I am assuming that is the vacumn release v.), so I need to discover about the location of the "precision v." ......Dizzy


The precision valve replaces the little tube coming out of your overflow bottle, has a valve that you can open and close to slow down or speed up the flow.


----------



## Chuck E

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thankyou for the response. Guess I need to find out from Steve just what is the "precision valve" and the "vacumn release valve"? Up to this point when bottling I press down/up on the valve that is on the line (I am assuming that is the vacumn release v.), so I need to discover about the location of the "precision v." ......Dizzy



The vacuum release valve is the push button valve in the line.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

dralarms said:


> The precision valve replaces the little tube coming out of your overflow bottle, has a valve that you can open and close to slow down or speed up the flow.


Thankyou for the response. Guess I need to order one....................................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Chuck E said:


> The vacuum release valve is the push button valve in the line.


Thanks, Chuck, that's what I thought...........................................Dizzy


----------



## vacuumpumpman

DizzyIzzy said:


> Thankyou for the response. Guess I need to order one....................................................Dizzy



Please check out our video on our website using the Blue water. I explain most everything in great detail .

If not feel free to get ahold of me directly


----------



## Figo

I purchased the All in One Pump earlier this year from Steve and wanted to put it through its paces before reviewing. 

I bought the professional version, although Steve tried to talk me out of it on the basis of the little wine I produce yearly (~30 gals/yr) but I see more wine in our future  I have the filters, vacuum eliminators and tags.
So far we've produced ~24 gals of wine from start to finish. What can I say? As so many others have said before, I wish I had this earlier! What a breeze! And it has eliminated my favorite thing, degassing with drill and stirrer. Oh yeah, I really enjoyed that! Well it's gone! Every time I rack, I degas. And I had one carboy that had definite head space, I put a vacuum eliminator on it for over 2 months before I could transfer to another vessel with no issue! I still have two PET carboys that are relatively new so I guess the PET transfer kit will need to be ordered.

I have not used grapes yet so no experience transferring must w/this but I should think it will not be a problem. It's a great product and bottling is such a breeze. Not I can bottle on my work table rather then have my bottles on the floor, saving my back!

All I say is that I am extremely happy with this product and Steve is great to deal with and delivers old world customer service! Thanks Steve!

FIGO


----------



## reeflections

I bought the Professional version and it came with the "precision valve" installed. Very nice when bottling. My question to Steve, or anyone else that would know, is that since I have this valve, what else would I need if I wanted to fill PET carboys?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

reeflections said:


> I bought the Professional version and it came with the "precision valve" installed. Very nice when bottling. My question to Steve, or anyone else that would know, is that since I have this valve, what else would I need if I wanted to fill PET carboys?



You would need the Pet setup - it is just not the precision vacuum valve.
It took a long time to develop how to transfer into a PET , feel free to reach. Out to me


----------



## reeflections

vacuumpumpman said:


> You would need the Pet setup - it is just not the precision vacuum valve.
> It took a long time to develop how to transfer into a PET , feel free to reach. Out to me



Thanks Steve. I just watched the video on your site and I see your point. I'm still debating going with PET carboys, but if I decide to, I'll certainly buy your setup.


----------



## cmason1957

reeflections said:


> Thanks Steve. I just watched the video on your site and I see your point. I'm still debating going with PET carboys, but if I decide to, I'll certainly buy your setup.



I'll throw my $0.02 in here. If you have the allinonewinepump and never have to lift full carboys to move around, there is little reason to switch to plastic carboys. Yes, you can use the pump to rack into plastic, but you do lose the big advantage of degassing as you rack. But each to their own, I have some of each.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

cmason1957 said:


> I'll throw my $0.02 in here. If you have the allinonewinepump and never have to lift full carboys to move around, there is little reason to switch to plastic carboys. Yes, you can use the pump to rack into plastic, but you do lose the big advantage of degassing as you rack. But each to their own, I have some of each.



I agree ^^


----------



## dralarms

I just bottled 73 bottles including corking in under 40 minutes. The allinone wine pump is sure a back saver and a time saver


----------



## reeflections

cmason1957 said:


> I'll throw my $0.02 in here. If you have the allinonewinepump and never have to lift full carboys to move around, there is little reason to switch to plastic carboys. Yes, you can use the pump to rack into plastic, but you do lose the big advantage of degassing as you rack. But each to their own, I have some of each.



Well the reason I was entertaining the thought of PET was fear of breakage. Most of my full carboys are in a carpeted upstairs spare bedroom. Although I do have to move some around on occasion, the AIO pump has saved me a lot of lifting.

But I just bit the bullet and ordered 9 more carboys - all glass - so my question is moot now anyway.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

reeflections said:


> Well the reason I was entertaining the thought of PET was fear of breakage. Most of my full carboys are in a carpeted upstairs spare bedroom. Although I do have to move some around on occasion, the AIO pump has saved me a lot of lifting.
> 
> But I just bit the bullet and ordered 9 more carboys - all glass - so my question is moot now anyway.


Keep them in a plastic milk crate and that will help protect them from damage.


----------



## Aleatoric

I still carry my glass carboys (3, 5, 6 gal, full) up and down stairs. No bueno doing so after having "samples" one's product, though. One of the biggest gifts was learning from Steve about the milk crate thing. I had a few holding scrap wood, auto parts, misc. Now they are all carboy holders. Looking for more, but they are rare here. 

I think one of the other biggest benefits of the AIO is that it sucks out a good portion of oxygen from the receiving carboy (replacing with CO2 from the product being transferred) thereby reducing bad effects of oxygenation. That in itself is worth the price of admission. Of course I've used the AIO for the entire time I've been brewing/winemaking/mazing seriously.

I will say it's important to have blocks of wood or old encyclopaedias ready to raise the source carboy while its liquid level falls (in relation to the level of the bottles being filled) during bottling. Doing so a few times reduces the suction necessary (for beer, especially) and helps foam from forming as much, which otherwise leads to imprecise bottling levels. 

A drop of mineral oil in the vacuum release valve will help it move more fully as it wears, and seal better when released. Not an issue when new, but they do wear. Mine is 2+ years old, functional, yet leaks unless I compensate for it.


----------



## AbruzziRed

reeflections said:


> Well the reason I was entertaining the thought of PET was fear of breakage. Most of my full carboys are in a carpeted upstairs spare bedroom. Although I do have to move some around on occasion, the AIO pump has saved me a lot of lifting.
> 
> But I just bit the bullet and ordered 9 more carboys - all glass - so my question is moot now anyway.


I put my glass carboys in milk creates. It helps when I need to move them and supports the bottom better to prevent blow outs.


----------



## reeflections

Yeah I have a milk crate I use when I have to move full carboys. I would like to put one under each one but I don't have the space. If space wasn't an issue, I would put a round laundry bucket under each one that would not only protect them but contain the glass and wine should one break.

Maybe my biggest problem is that I'm making too much wine for the space allotted.


----------



## TX Wineaux

Just ordered my All In One Wine Pump today and can't wait until it arrives. I sent Steve an email asking him a question prior to placing my order. He immediately called me, before ever reading my message. He stayed on the phone with me for at least 30 minutes, answering all my questions. I explained to him I was a brand new wine maker who had researched his product on this forum. Steve took the time to visit with me and talk about many unrelated topics as well as my first batch of Dragons Blood that just fermented dry today. I can't say enough about the customer service this guy has, I was impressed. I placed my order within ten minutes of hanging up with him, and received a notification my order was ready for UPS shipment within a couple hours of placing the order. 

I have been lurking around on this forum for a while, trying to gain as much knowledge as possible. I just recently created an account to post comments if I felt the need to speak up. I felt like today was the day to speak up! I know I have only started my first wine (Dragons Blood) and don't have much to offer, but I know about owning my own business and customer service. Thank you Steve, I can't wait to start using this product and maybe we will speak again in the future. 

Bryan


----------



## 4huskrs

_After ordering a All in One kit a couple of months ago I have used several times it is a great setup. 
Steve gave me a call and some tips on using, he is a great resource. He gave me a good deal.
It is easy to use.
Thanks
Ron _


----------



## AbruzziRed

I bottled my first wine of the season. A ‘19 Sauvignon Blanc from a Costa juice pail. Turned out great for a natural yeast fermentation. A little cloudy but there was absolutely no sediment in the carboy after sitting since July. Could use a filter but my filter housing did not come in.
I was able to degas (splash rack), bottle and clean everything in just over an hour using my new All In One Wine Pump I got yesterday!!
This is the best investment ever for me as a young wine maker.

(This is not a paid advertisement but rather some feedback from an extremely happy customer and the company deserves the call out!)

I want to thank Steve @vacuumpumpman from www.allinonewinepump.com. He really helped me work through some wine issues, get the right set up and even helped get it to me quick( I could have planned ahead).
I know everyone has their own preference for what they use which is great but if you need to change it up, be more efficient or make it easier, send an email through the website and Steve will certainly help put!


----------



## mbrssmd

My turn...

Noobie old guy here in rural Maryland, having spent the last five years planning, planting, and learning before this fall’s first harvest & wine-making. So far so good.

I spent a lot of effort just trying to get my head around the process of racking and configuring a feasible setup. Then, early on the physical requirements of lifting carboys, etc., suddenly became an added issue due to a severe ruptured disk (while preparing a rocky hillside for petit verdot - ha).

Earlier this year I went with the All-in-one. Like many good souls on this forum, the personal communication from Steve, as he made sure my purchase(s) met my specific needs, was above and beyond -- especially helpful for me in this first year.

So add my voice to the other strong endorsements of the All-in-one. Few purchases have ever worked out so well in exceeding expectations, so simple and straight forward to use. For me the pump and its accessories have been central to keeping the wine-making process manageable, and have enhanced the enjoyment of this fine activity. Can’t get any better than that. Salud!


----------



## hounddawg

been using his stuff for quite a while now, but i got his placards to go on the carboys and write info then when you bottle you just wipe them clean and reuse, they are hander then i thought they would be, way to go again Steve, thanks man
Dawg


----------



## Bob Vardell

Agreed! Amazing things for the price...remember not to use a sharpie....just cannot seem to get that ink off of them no matter how much i try!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Bob Vardell said:


> Agreed! Amazing things for the price...remember not to use a sharpie....just cannot seem to get that ink off of them no matter how much i try!



I just used alcohol and or acetone with a paper towel on a Carboy Tag with Permanent marker that was over 1 year old - no problem in removing it.

What are you trying to use to remove the ink with ?


----------



## skyfire322

Yet another 11/10 review incoming:

I just used it for the first time today and I can say in complete confidence that it's a godsend. I was actually quite surprised at how quiet it was for a vacuum pump. The cats didn't even freak out when I turned it on, haha. It took me about 10 minutes to get everything set up. The one thing that kind of threw me a little was the connection from the vacuum to the overflow bottle. There are two connection points for the adapter, and found that you connect it to the one closest to you. I'm not too sure what the one behind it is for (the one with the mark on it.)

It did take a few seconds for it to start flowing, but it was to be expected (he mentions it in the blue wine quickstart video.) The customer service is second to none, too. I had a question and and received a call literally five minutes later. If you don't have one, I implore you to get it. It's the easily the best investment you could probably make.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

skyfire322 said:


> Yet another 11/10 review incoming:
> 
> You mentioned = There are two connection points for the adapter, and found that you connect it to the one closest to you. I'm not too sure what the one behind it is for (the one with the mark on it.)



The mark is to make it easier to know how many turns you opened the valve. 

We are now installing a small piece of tubing on that port - so it is less confusing for the install.

It is pointed out in the manual and the video - But I believe this will make it even easier for assembly. 

Thanks for your review !!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I wanted to post that we found a cheaper place for you buy a inline filter setup for the Allinonewinepump for $27.72 - shipping not included.
Includes cannister, wrench, bracket ,1 and 5 micron filters - check it out - just posted it =








Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump


Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump. Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump has never been easier!




www.allinonewinepump.com


----------



## Tipsy

I will also add my review of the All In One. We got ours several years ago and my husband was making our wine. He loved the pump and was really impressed with Steves helpfulness. He passed away in 2019 and I was left with all our wine making equipment, a love of drinking wine, and little desire to make it myself. My daughter and I decided that we better learn to make it ourselves and so we did. I am not a big person and there is no way I could make wine without this pump. I cannot lift the carboys. This pump works wonderfully and makes winemaking a breeze. We make at least 6 batches at a time and with the pump its just easy. We realized we needed a new vacuum release valve for the pump so I emailed Steve yesterday. He called me back quickly and was very helpful. My order shipped out this morning. Thank you Steve for your help. I highly recommend this pump to anyone making wine at home.


----------



## Darkroom

vacuumpumpman said:


> I wanted to post that we found a cheaper place for you buy a inline filter setup for the Allinonewinepump for $27.72 - shipping not included.
> Includes cannister, wrench, bracket ,1 and 5 micron filters - check it out - just posted it =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump
> 
> 
> Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump. Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump has never been easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allinonewinepump.com


I have 7 batches of red wine. We are bottling 3 batches in 2 weeks but we are not bottling the other batches for at least 3 months. Is it okay if we filter all batches now or should we wait to filter until several weeks before bottling for the remainder? All have been bulk aging for over 3months.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Darkroom said:


> I have 7 batches of red wine. We are bottling 3 batches in 2 weeks but we are not bottling the other batches for at least 3 months. Is it okay if we filter all batches now or should we wait to filter until several weeks before bottling for the remainder? All have been bulk aging for over 3months.



I do not have enough information - Like the 2nd batch is how old ? Is it still in the clearing process ?


----------



## Darkroom

vacuumpumpman said:


> I do not have enough information - Like the 2nd batch is how old ? Is it still in the clearing process ?


the 2nd batches are 4 months old and cleared, plan on leaving them 
bulk age for several more months.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just a personal choice but I like to bottle immediately after filtering. Is the reasoning for filtering it now to using the same filter? They do get clogged.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Darkroom said:


> the 2nd batches are 4 months old and cleared, plan on leaving them
> bulk age for several more months.


I would attempt it - not sure what size filter you are using ? Worst case is = the filter might get clogged


----------



## Darkroom

mainshipfred said:


> Just a personal choice but I like to bottle immediately after filtering. Is the reasoning for filtering it now to using the same filter? They do get clogged.


Yes, my thought is we can filter all red batches at this time with 1 filter, I guess my question is it better to wait to just before bottling? We are going to use a 5 micron filter. 1st time using my filter setup with my AIO pump. Thanks


----------



## mainshipfred

Darkroom said:


> Yes, my thought is we can filter all red batches at this time with 1 filter, I guess my question is it better to wait to just before bottling? We are going to use a 5 micron filter. 1st time using my filter setup with my AIO pump. Thanks



I don't have the set up you have, mine is a MiniJet and I can filter 8-10 gallons of clean wine with a set of 5 micron pads. I do believe your is more efficient though. Others with your set up might be able to tell you how many gallons you might expect but it really depends how clean the wine is in the first place.


----------



## Paulietivo

@Darkroom 
I have done this with my aio filter setup. Just filter the ones you are bottling first. Then filter the rest. I dont think it will get clogged. It will still be bulk aged after the fact so worse case just filter again later but you may not have to. You will probably notice some light sediment at the bottom in a few months anyway even after filtering 4 month old wine. Remember taste is more important than clarity in my opinion.


----------



## Tipsy

We usually plan our wine making around filtering so we will plan our whites together and our reds. I have filtered 6 batches with one filter with no problems. The wine should be clear when you filter anyways so it shouldnt be a problem. We usually filter all the wines into a carboy, then bottle. I have considered though filtering one day and then bottling the next. I am not sure if there is an advantage to this or not. We use an AIO pump and filter setup.


----------



## rkenley1

Great day of winemaking firsts yesterday...First time bottling my 6 month bulk aged Cab, Pinot, and Malbec. First time using the Steve Helsper Allinone Wine Pump and filtering. First time washing, sanitizing, filling, corking and capsuling 82 bottles of wine.

The day was long but a lot of fun and had a good time. The Allinone Wine Pump made the entire process easier and more fun. The filter was very easy and made a huge difference in finishing all three varietals. I could not have imagined doing all that bottling with an auto-siphone. Yikes! I used most all of Steve’s suggestions to make transferring and bottling easier (bottle from milk crates, light behind green bottles, zip tie bottling set up, etc.) 

Cleaning up 4 carboys post-production at 9pm at night sucked but they are ready for some new grapes. Super shout out to Steve Helsper for all of his personalized one-on-one consultation to get me set up on the Pump. Wine Pump | All in One Wine Pump. Thank you! Your product made the day much more enjoyable and fun. I’m a believer now and will never go back!


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good!



rkenley1 said:


> Great day of winemaking firsts yesterday...First time bottling my 6 month bulk aged Cab, Pinot, and Malbec. First time using the Steve Helsper Allinone Wine Pump and filtering. First time washing, sanitizing, filling, corking and capsuling 82 bottles of wine.
> 
> The day was long but a lot of fun and had a good time. The Allinone Wine Pump made the entire process easier and more fun. The filter was very easy and made a huge difference in finishing all three varietals. I could not have imagined doing all that bottling with an auto-siphone. Yikes! I used most all of Steve’s suggestions to make transferring and bottling easier (bottle from milk crates, light behind green bottles, zip tie bottling set up, etc.)
> 
> Cleaning up 4 carboys post-production at 9pm at night sucked but they are ready for some new grapes. Super shout out to Steve Helsper for all of his personalized one-on-one consultation to get me set up on the Pump. Wine Pump | All in One Wine Pump. Thank you! Your product made the day much more enjoyable and fun. I’m a believer now and will never go back!View attachment 72716
> View attachment 72717
> View attachment 72718
> View attachment 72719


----------



## sour_grapes

And welcome to WMT!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

That is a real nice setup you got going for yourself - Welcome !

It appears that the Wine Bug has got ahold of you - LOL 

It really is exciting to see the energy level that you have - Happy Winemaking !


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Spring Sale = 10% off everything on the website - Use Coupon Code = SPRING10


----------



## Ivywoods

vacuumpumpman said:


> Spring Sale = 10% off everything on the website - Use Coupon Code = SPRING10


DANG! I think I ordered mine one day before I saw this.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ivywoods said:


> DANG! I think I ordered mine one day before I saw this.



I bet if you called Steve he would honor it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ivywoods said:


> DANG! I think I ordered mine one day before I saw this.



@Ivywoods - I just saw this and I was able to credit your account the 10% off 

Please if you have any questions - contact me 

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## dralarms

vacuumpumpman said:


> @Ivywoods - I just saw this and I was able to credit your account the 10% off
> 
> Please if you have any questions - contact me
> 
> Thanks again
> Steve


Now that’s customer service.


----------



## Ivywoods

Wow! I didn't expect that! Thank you! I know it has already shipped. I'm super excited to try it out. Thanks again!


----------



## dralarms

Ivywoods said:


> Wow! I didn't expect that! Thank you! I know it has already shipped. I'm super excited to try it out. Thanks again!


You’re gonna love that thing.


----------



## hounddawg

love it heck, you'll be addicted ,,,, you'll never go back,,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

on them 1 micron and 5 micron filters, after i use mine i spray mine clean using a nozzle on my hose hooked to my wine room sink, then i write after drip drying either 1 or 5 on a freezer baggy and throw my filters in the freezer, you can get several uses outta them filters using then 2.5 x 10 inch spun polypropylene filters,
Dawg edited for content


----------



## cmason1957

hounddawg said:


> on them 1 micron and 5 micron filters, after i use mine i spray mine clean using a nozzle on my hose hooked to my wine room sink, then i write either 1 or 5 on a freezer baggy and throw my filters in the freezer, you can get several uses outta them filters using then 2.5 x 10 inch spun polypropylene filters,
> Dawg



I'm not sure this is a good thing to do. I rack several wines at one time with one filter then throw it away. When you freeze the filter, (as I'm sure you know) water expands and increases the size of the holes. They aren't 1 and 5 anymore, more like 1.5 and 6. Then next freezing they get even bigger.


----------



## dralarms

cmason1957 said:


> I'm not sure this is a good thing to do. I rack several wines at one time with one filter then throw it away. When you freeze the filter, (as I'm sure you know) water expands and increases the size of the holes. They aren't 1 and 5 anymore, more like 1.5 and 6. Then next freezing they get even bigger.


A agree. I was warned not to freeze them Also


----------



## Jovimaple

TL;DR - Get an AIO!!!

I bottled a 3 gallon dessert wine kit into 30 375 ml bottles last night using my AIO. What a joy! I also racked two 1 gallon kits I have going and also racked a wine that had lots of lees in secondary so I had to downsize from a 3 gallon to two 1 gallon + a 1.5 liter bottle. My AIO makes it so easy and hubby is glad because now I can do it all myself! I thanked him for agreeing when I asked if I should get the AIO.

And as others have stated, Steve is very knowledgeable and gave me good advice when we chatted after I first ordered my AIO. Much appreciated!


----------



## hounddawg

cmason1957 said:


> I'm not sure this is a good thing to do. I rack several wines at one time with one filter then throw it away. When you freeze the filter, (as I'm sure you know) water expands and increases the size of the holes. They aren't 1 and 5 anymore, more like 1.5 and 6. Then next freezing they get even bigger.


guess i should of stated that i let mine drip dry before, then freeze,, been doing so for years, rinse lay on a dryer rack cover with wash cloth then the next evening i freeze, never have had a bit of trouble, but to each their own, and spun polypropylene only, paper tends to give of a soapy taste,
Dawg


----------



## opus345

Love my AiO. Saves so much time racking, degassing, and bottling. I really wish there was a better vacuum relief valve available. I'm on my second one and it is failing. It seems that wine/water/Starsan corrodes the spring which eventually prevents the value from staying closed. The only time that wine gets near the valve is during bottling. I do wash, sanitize, and dry after every botting. Any ideas on a better valve replacement?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

opus345 said:


> Love my AiO. Saves so much time racking, degassing, and bottling. I really wish there was a better vacuum relief valve available. I'm on my second one and it is failing. It seems that wine/water/Starsan corrodes the spring which eventually prevents the value from staying closed. The only time that wine gets near the valve is during bottling. I do wash, sanitize, and dry after every botting. Any ideas on a better valve replacement?



We just received our latest vacuum release valve - which has an updated spring for longer life. It also has our name lazered into it. No need to santize after using only prior.


----------



## reeflections

vacuumpumpman said:


> No need to santize after using only prior.



Oh oh... I'm I doing something wrong? I don't wash or sanitize the valve at all. Well, I did once when I wasn't paying attention and over filled a bottle so wine got to the valve and a few drops in the overflow bottle. That was the 1st time I bottled with it. Then I rinsed it good and dried it out with compressed air. Hasn't happened since. Other than that, why would you worry about it if it is just pulling air away from the wine?


----------



## opus345

> We just received our latest vacuum release valve - which has an updated spring for longer life. It also has our name lazered into it. No need to santize after using only prior.



Fantastic! Can I just order it from the website?



reeflections said:


> why would you worry about it if it is just pulling air away from the wine?



I seem to always manage to suck some backflow during bottling thru the valve into the reservoir bottle.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

reeflections said:


> Oh oh... I'm I doing something wrong? I don't wash or sanitize the valve at all. Well, I did once when I wasn't paying attention and over filled a bottle so wine got to the valve and a few drops in the overflow bottle. That was the 1st time I bottled with it. Then I rinsed it good and dried it out with compressed air. Hasn't happened since. Other than that, why would you worry about it if it is just pulling air away from the wine?


 You will be fine - That is what I do 

If you do get wine thru the valve - just rinse it with water only


----------



## vacuumpumpman

opus345 said:


> Fantastic! Can I just order it from the website?



Yes order it online - 

Give me a PM when you do that - so I make sure that you get our latest one


----------



## hounddawg

hum, yawl must not drink when bottling,,, drinking does effect judgement, lol,, i know,,
Dawg


----------



## reeflections

hounddawg said:


> hum, yawl must not drink when bottling,,, drinking does effect judgement, lol,, i know,,
> Dawg



Really? I'm sure I read somewhere that you are supposed to drink 4oz for every gallon you bottle. Maybe that's why I bottled 18 gal yesterday and today I can't find it.


----------



## opus345

Steve,

Thanks for sending the new valve so quickly and letting me sneak in the discount. I definitely like the ruggedness of the new valve and the logo is just cool. I've already used it for 3 bottling sessions and a number of rackings.

@reeflections initially like the idea about drying with compressed air, but it you introduced any oil into the hose, it would be game over. I have always just hung my hoses up to dry after washing and then rinsing with StarSan.


----------



## reeflections

opus345 said:


> @reeflections initially like the idea about drying with compressed air, but it you introduced any oil into the hose, it would be game over. I have always just hung my hoses up to dry after washing and then rinsing with StarSan.



I was only talking about drying the valve if you were to get wine in it and have to rinse it. No oil from the compressed air would ever touch any wine that you would drink.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I wanted to let everyone know that we have a NEW replacement Vacuum release valves - It is redesigned and has a longer return spring life. The most obvious difference between the new valve is our name is actually etched on the side of the valve. Replacement vacuum release valve - All in One Wine Pump


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am reaching out to this wine community to see if anyone works with WordPress websites?

My developer left me and had to switch Hosts and now I have some migration issues and load speed times mainly.

It would really Great to have someone who knew the wine lingo (winemaker) and also websites !!

I would really appreciate it -

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am reaching out to this wine community to see if anyone works with WordPress websites?
> 
> My developer left me and had to switch Hosts and now I have some migration issues and load speed times mainly.
> 
> It would really Great to have someone who knew the wine lingo (winemaker) and also websites !!
> 
> I would really appreciate it -
> 
> Thanks again
> Steve



This is truly a great group !! 
I had several winemakers that reached out to me and was able to get all that was needed to get the website up and running !

We are very fortunate and blessed to have the kind of response that we got and I just want to say 
THANK YOU to EVERYONE 

Happy Holidays from my family to all of yours


----------



## RCGoodin

vacuumpumpman said:


> This is truly a great group !!
> I had several winemakers that reached out to me and was able to get all that was needed to get the website up and running !
> 
> We are very fortunate and blessed to have the kind of response that we got and I just want to say
> THANK YOU to EVERYONE
> 
> Happy Holidays from my family to all of yours


Steve, Happy Holidays to you and your family. I am anxiously waiting for my new order.


----------



## joeswine

Hay ,Steve long time no hear from , hope alls well.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

joeswine said:


> Hay ,Steve long time no hear from , hope alls well.



Hi Joe !

There has been a lot of changes in my life in the past several years , but I am accepting change and hopefully will be on this forum more often. All is well and I am working on a new accessory for the All In One Wine Pump.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Hi Steve, 
Just checked out your website and it was very snappy--seems faster than I recall. I just used my AIO to bottle a couple of days ago. It would really be hard to live without it at this point. Thanks for your great products and Merry Christmas to you and your family. 




vacuumpumpman said:


> This is truly a great group !!
> I had several winemakers that reached out to me and was able to get all that was needed to get the website up and running !
> 
> We are very fortunate and blessed to have the kind of response that we got and I just want to say
> THANK YOU to EVERYONE
> 
> Happy Holidays from my family to all of yours


----------



## Michael Kusenko

Just got our AllinOnePump and accessories today. Arrived in perfect condition and the call from Steve prior to shipping was greatly appreciated. Will be giving it a work out in the coming weeks as we have a lot of racking and bottling to do!


----------



## Tipsy

Michael Kusenko said:


> Just got our AllinOnePump and accessories today. Arrived in perfect condition and the call from Steve prior to shipping was greatly appreciated. Will be giving it a work out in the coming weeks as we have a lot of racking and bottling to do!



you will love it. I would have difficulty making wine if not for that pump. We love ours. Highly recommend it.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

I love that little bottle filler holder.

breaking out my pvc pieces this weekend


----------



## joeswine

Nice piece of equipment very flexible


----------



## vacuumpumpman

joeswine said:


> Nice piece of equipment very flexible


Thanks Joe !

We just made it a bit better, looking that is - the newest version will be available soon


----------



## joeswine

You are one creative mother, my friend .


----------



## Newine

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks Joe !
> 
> We just made it a bit better, looking that is - the newest version will be available soon
> View attachment 87086


Fancy! My wife says it's the best money I have spent on wine making equipment so.....


----------



## gigles13

Everybody has officially convinced me. I've been debating on this for a year and will be purchasing it this week, lol.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

gigles13 said:


> Everybody has officially convinced me. I've been debating on this for a year and will be purchasing it this week, lol.



Feel free to PM me and we can chat about ANY questions or concerns you may have before you purchase


----------

